# Was geht im Nürnberger Norden...



## Ganion (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

sagt mal - gibt es im Nürnberger Norden eigentlich aktive Biker, die regelmässig fahren gehen?

Irgendwie sehe ich immer mal Leute alleine fahren, aber eben immer alleine.

Ich fahre in der Regel einmal pro Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch abends in den Reichswald und so weit es klappt auch nochmal am Wochenende.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Leute, die hier nicht alleine auf die Trails wollen bzw. auch mal zum Trail-Riding in die Fränkische wollen?

Schreibt doch einfach mal rein, was so geht.

PS:
Es gibt ja auch eine Gruppe, die Dienstags oder so am Obi in Erlangen startet.... genaueres weiss ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. Oktober 2007)

www.zabotrails.de

das sind so die localen ccler, soweit ich weiß geht immer dienstag und donnerstag ab 18:00 ne session. momentan ist halt nightride angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romen52791 (15. Oktober 2007)

hi Ganion,

mal ne frage woher kommst du hab vorhin gelesen das du in neunhof startest für singel trail und ez wollt ich mal fragen ob du auch in neunhof wohnst wall dort bin ich sozusagen aufgewachsen;-).

mfg steffen


----------



## Ganion (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi Steffen,

ich wohne einen Ort weiter in Boxdorf - für den Reichswald aber eben genauso gut.


----------



## Ganion (16. Oktober 2007)

So - ich habe mal wieder unsere Mittwoch-Nacht-Runde eingestellt.

Mittwoch 17.10. Treffpunkt 20:00 in Neunhof am Schützenheim und dann geht es in die westlichen Trails des Reichswaldes.

Falls jemand mit möchte - einfach melden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5278


----------



## romen52791 (16. Oktober 2007)

boxdorf kenn ich auch da wohnen paar kumpels von mir 2 davon auch biker.

steffen


----------



## Ganion (16. Oktober 2007)

Ja - da kennen wir wahrscheinlich die gleichen Jungs. Waren früher aber noch mehr in Boxdorf.

Ich weiss gar nicht, ob die noch regelmässig fahren...


----------



## Ganion (19. Oktober 2007)

Wer Lust hat - heute Abend geht's wieder auf die Trails.

Um 19:00 geht's in Neunhof los und Infos sind hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5278


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Oktober 2007)

So nun hats endlich mal geklappt und die Tour fande ich echt toll dir nen N8ride. Aber nächstes Mal werde ich zu einer anderen Beleuchtung tendieren.
Wäre super wenn auch mal mehrere Leute zusammenkommen würden.

@Ganion
Können ja ne Tour nächstes Wochenende oder unter der Woche aber am Tag (falls es mal bei dir klappt) eine Tour vom Treffpunkt "Gasthaus Drei Linden" in Kalchreuth über die Skyline nach Heroldsberg entlang der Umgehungsstraße um Heroldsberg(Walsautobahn) Richtung Viehtrieb. Dort oben dann angekommen den Trail bei den Northshores unter den Hochspannungsleitungen bis ganz zum Schluss runter und später wieder uphill nen Trail zum Indianerspielplatz. Anschließend auf die Andere Seite der B2 wieder nach Kalchreuth und den Hardcoretrail (meine Hausstrecke) anhängen.
Aber dazu müsste es natürlich Tag sein!

Gruß
Marcus

P.S.: Falls wer Lust zu dieser Tour hat kann gerne auch mitkommen!


----------



## Ganion (20. Oktober 2007)

HI Marcus,

yo - war ne gute Tour gestern - aber mehr Licht wäre tatsächlich klasse - mal sehen - ich werde das nächste Mal mir noch ein Paket auf den Helm schrauben  

Unter der Woche ist für mich immer schwer, aber ich schau mal, wie es am Wochenende aussieht.

Was wir auf jeden Fall anpeilen könnten, wäre der 1. November - ist ein Feiertag.


----------



## Lars-Nbg (21. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen, da ich auch öfters im Nürnberger Norden unterwegs bin würde ich mich der einen oder anderen Ausfahrt mit anschließen. Nächste Woche hab ich sogar Urlaub falls mal jemand Lust hat ne Runde zu drehen.

Gruß Lars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaellindner (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi Ganion,
da wohnt man sein Leben lang in Boxdorf und weiß nicht, dass es hier noch andere gleichgesinnte gib t:confused. Meld dich mal, dann können wir schon mal ne Runde drehen.

Gruß

Michel


----------



## Ganion (21. Oktober 2007)

@Michel:
.... Wir kennen uns schon ;-)... hatte aber in letzter Zeit immer nur Laszlo gesehen und irgendwie kommen wir nie zusammen zum Fahren.

Würde mich aber freuen, wenn wir mal zusammen aufn Trail gehen würden... gebt doch mal Bescheid, wenn was geht.

PS:
Unser gemeinsamer Freund ist jetzt in Brisbane ;-)

@all:
Habt ihr mal abends diese Woche Lust auf nen Nite-Trail? Ich kann Mittwoch und Freitag ab 20:00 anbieten.

Bis dann
Mike


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich werde am Dienstag + Donnerstag + Samstag(oder Sonntag) wieder im Reichswald unterwegs sein. Wahrscheinlich so ab 16 Uhr (am WE vormittags) ne Runde ab Kalchreuth (Einfahrt Kirschgärten, Felsenabfahrt, Rundparkour, dann ein Stück Waldautobahn und schließlich die Singletrails bis zum Kugelfang und dann den "Drei-Linden-Trail" wieder nach Kalchreuth). Streckenlänge ca 30km.
Wollte es schon gerne am Tag fahren, lasse mich aber gerne zum N8rite überreden falls es bei dem einen oder anderen (@Ganion) später werden sollte. 

@Lars
Hab auch Urlaub. und bin da flexibel wenn du früher ne Runde mitdrehen willst. 

P.S.: Bin erst seit 11 Monaten aktiv MTBler und nicht so fit.

Ach ja, Helm, gute Stollenreifen, evtl Rückenprotektor und falls Nachts ein gutes Licht ist Pflicht. 

Bin auch unter der 0911/4198626 zu erreichen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi Marcus,

wir haben fast zur gleichen Zeit gepostet... schau mal den Beitrag über dir an. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja was zusammen?

Unter Tags geht bei mir leider gar nicht... da würde sich mein Chef quer stellen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Oktober 2007)

@ Ganion

Hey Mike,
 das war wieder ein posting fast zur selben Zeit. N8ride am Besten am Freitag. Bis dahin ist evtl meine neue Beleuchtung fertig gelötet und einsatzbereit. Vielleicht schließt sich ja der eine oder andere mit an. Wird lustig.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Lars-Nbg (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi Marcus, ab Mittwoch hab ich Zeit und bin da zeitlich ziemlich flexibel.
Lass uns doch am besten für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag was ausmachen.
Am liebsten wäre mir so 13.00 oder 14.00 Uhr. Wird ja momentan doch recht schnell dunkel und mein Cubelight reicht gerade mal für die Stadt.

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zagreb (22. Oktober 2007)

@all:
Habt ihr mal abends diese Woche Lust auf nen Nite-Trail? Ich kann Mittwoch und Freitag ab 20:00 anbieten.

Hallo Ganion,

würde mich gerne Freitags anschließen, kann aber erst Donnerstags 100%tig  zusagen.

bis dahin
Zagreb


----------



## Beerchen (22. Oktober 2007)

Zagreb schrieb:


> @all:
> Habt ihr mal abends diese Woche Lust auf nen Nite-Trail? Ich kann Mittwoch und Freitag ab 20:00 anbieten.


Mist, ausgerechnet die beiden Tage an denen ich keine Zeit habe  


denn genau das würde bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition ganz gut passen  


Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Bin erst seit 11 Monaten aktiv MTBler und nicht so fit.




Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich fahre jetzt aus Lust und Laune heraus nochmal die Strecke ab, denn bei dem schönen Wetter kann ich einfach nicht anders. Ich such einfach mal paar Trails die zum Verlauf besser passen, damit das mittlere Waldautobahnstück weniger wird und man hauptsächlich nur schmale Trails als Herausforderung hat.

Bin die ganze Woche über flexibel und mir macht das auch nix aus mal paar Tage hintereinander ne Tour zu fahren.

Wenn ich zurück bin berichte ich nochmal wegen der Strecke und dann können wir jederzeit mal starten.

@Lars
Am Besten am Mittwoch um 14 Uhr. Treffpunkt Gasthaus Drei Linden (Wendekreis in Kalchreuth). Dort ist dann auch wieder das Ziel (wegen den Höhenmetern   )

@Beerchen
N8ride am Besten am Freitag um 20 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist mir egal, können wieder ab Neunhof starten?!

Also bis denn, ich tret etz erst mal ne Runde in die Pedale.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Beerchen (22. Oktober 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> @Beerchen
> N8ride am Besten am Freitag um 20 Uhr.


Wie bereits geschrieben, Mittwoch und Freitag sind die beiden Tage an denen ich generell keine Zeit habe  

Wenn Ihr vielleicht mal Mo., Di., Do. oder am WE fahrt sagt mir Bescheid.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Oktober 2007)

Also,

Bin jetzt wieder zurück von der Tour und habe denke ich ne ganz gute Strecke zusammengestellt. Länge ca. 20-22 km, ausschließlich Singletrails außer das Mittelstück mit ca 3Km Waldautobahn und die letzten paar KM wieder nach Kalchreuth. Habe die Höhenmeter "Drei-Linden-Trail" zum Großteil weggelassen, da es sonst zu lange dauert. Apropos: reine Fahrzeit ca. 1.5-2 Std. Wegbeschreibung im Groben:Treffpunkt Gasthaus Drei Linden in Kalchreuth- Einfahrt Kalchreuth Kirschgärten-Felsabfahrt-Rundkurs-Überbrückungsstück Waldautobahn-Einfahrt Singletrails bis zum Kugelfang-Runde ums Wildgehege-Rampen Panzerschießplatz-Singletails bis Parkplatz Bodenlehrpfad-Drei-Linden Trail-Felsenkeller-Kalchreuth. 

Also dann hätte ich mal gesagt, natürlich wer Lust auf meine Streckenwahl hat:

@ Beerchen: Wenn du Lust hast am Donnerstag(Morgen gehts bei mir net), Uhrzeit bestimmst du, sollte aber nicht soo spät sein da wir sonst in die Nacht reinkommen.

@Lars: Wir könnten Mittwoch um 13 oder 14 Uhr starten

@ Ganion+Zagreb: Freitag um 20 Uhr wär nen N8ride mit der Runde ab Neunhof nicht schlecht.

@ALL: Ich will am Samstag oder Sonntag (evtl mit Ganion) die Runde bei Heroldsberg (Abfahrt bei den Northshores+Rampen an der Felswand=Indianerspielplatz) fahren. Das meiste ist aber hier Waldautobahn, da die Singletrails nicht so ausgebaut sind wie im Reichswald.

Also wie gasagt, ich bin erst seit 11 Monaten Aktiv und mit Sicherheit nicht so fit wie manch anderer, aber ich arbeite dran  (bei der Wochenplanung!)

Bin auch unter der 0176/20782688 zu erreichen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Lars-Nbg (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi Marcus, alles klar dann treffen wir uns gleich um 13.00 Uhr in Kalchreuth. Kälte macht mir nichts aus, außer es regnet dann bleib ich zuhaus  .
Zeitmäßig denke ich wären so 2,5 bis 3 Stunden OK.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Oktober 2007)

Hey Lars,

OK geht klar.
Am Mittwoch ist ein Regenrisiko von 9% und ne Nederschlagsmenge von 0-0,5l/qm. Also ich rechne mal fest damit.
Also ich fahr ein schwarzes Cube Team, naja und ich halt nach nen Optimo ausschau. 

Also bis denn
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (23. Oktober 2007)

Freitag Abend trage ich dann gleich mal wieder ins Last Minute-Biken ein.

Also eintragen wer mit will.

Wichtig: 
Wir treffen uns vor der Bäckerei in Neunhof (da ist es nicht ganz so dunkel) um 20:00 - Infos sind hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5278

und eine Google-Map zum Treffpunkt dann hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...116,11.049006&spn=0.006756,0.020084&z=16&om=1

@ Cubie:
Sonntag könnten wir uns an den Shores treffen - hast du da einen GPS-fix bzw. einen Google-Map-Link, den du mir per PN schicken könntest?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Oktober 2007)

@Ganion
Du musst ja wahrscheinlich eh über Kalchreuth fahren oder?
Dann können wir ja von mir zuhause aus starten oder auch Treffpunkt Gasthaus Drei Linden.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (23. Oktober 2007)

Na ja - Sonntag fahre ich mit meiner Tochter - von dem her eher die gemässigten Trails in eigener Geschwindigkeit. Deswegen würden wir uns eher dort treffen und das mal anschaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Kugelfang-Runde ums Wildgehege-Rampen Panzerschießplatz-Singletails bis *Parkplatz Bodenlehrpfad*-Drei-Linden Trail-Felsenkeller-Kalchreuth



welcher parkplatz is das denn? bzw. wo is der?


----------



## Ganion (23. Oktober 2007)

@Dubbel´:
Welche Tour meinst du denn? In Cubes Liste ist das nur ein Punkt in der Mitte. Bzw. welche Info brauchst du?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Oktober 2007)

Hey Dubbel,

Der Parkplatz ist an der Verbindungsstraße Neunhof-Kalchreuth auf der rechten Seite wo es auch zur Wolfsfelder Wiese rein geht.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Oktober 2007)

@Ganion,
Dachte du kommst allein und wir können mal Downhill ein wenig was abrocken und dann später zu den Sprungschanzen am Indianerspielplatz. Des war es dann aber schon mit den meisten Sehenswürdingkeiten auf der Heroldsberger Seite (aber dafür machens riesen Spaß).
Mit Tochter wird das Anschauen eh weng schwierig, da der steinige Trail ein ganz schönes Stück bergab geht, von oben sieht man leider nicht sehr weit runter, besonders bei dem Wetter(ein Lift bergauf wäre nicht schlecht), naja und die Northshores...mir zu riskant.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Oktober 2007)

@Ganion,

Hey wart mal, hab falsch gedacht.
Ich könnte meine Frau überreden mitzufahren (Sonntag ist ja auch unser gemeinsamer Radltag) dann könten wir uns alles in Ruhe und gemütlich anschauen. Und beim Trail könnte ja meine Frau kurz auf deine Tochter aufpassen (sie ist ja eh Kindergärtnerin ) bis wir wieder da sind (dauert ja eh nicht allzu lang)
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Der Parkplatz ist an der erbindungsstraße Neunhof-Kalchreuth auf der rechten Seite wo es auch zur Wolfsfelder Wiese rein geht.


komt man denn vom schiessplatz bis dahin auf singletrails? 
so hab ich deine beschreibung verstanden.
aber mir gehen die schmalen wege spätestens kurz hinter der bachdurchfahrt aus, daher die frage.


----------



## Ganion (23. Oktober 2007)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Bahndurchfahrt in Buchenbühl?

Da kannst du erstmal noch über die Brücke drüber und dann rechts in den Wald.

Dann kommen aber bestimmt 2 km nur Waldwege, bis man dann vom Bodenlehrpfad aus auf die Anhöhe beim Felsenkeller kommt.

Ist tasächlich ein eher schwach bestücktes Gebiet, oder Marcus?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Oktober 2007)

Also...

Ich bin ja die Strecke gestern gefahren und habe vom Truppenübungsplatz bis zur Wolfsfelder Wiese durchgehend Singletrails und ggf schmale Waldwege zusammengestellt (keine geschotterten Waldautobahnen). Nach der Wasserdurchfahrt(momentan kein Wasser  ) muss man links (das breitere Stück mit losem Untergrund)und dann kommt man auf nen kurzen Singletrail der bis 100m vor die Straße geht. Dann nur noch die Straße zur Wolfsfelder Wiese überqueren und schon kommt man am Felsenkeller raus.
Ich bin zwar auch noch nicht alle Wege im Reichswald gefahren und wie gesagt bin erst seit 11 Monaten dabei (wegen der Orientierung) aber ich denke mal bei 1700km kenn ich so einige Wege.
Gruß
Marcus

Also nächste Reichswaldrunde ist morgen Mittwoch um 13 uhr Treffpunkt Gasthaus Drei Linden in Kalchreuth. Wer noch mitwill kann sich gerne anschließen

P.S.: @Ganion: Bachdurchfahrt keine Bahndurchfahrt  (außerdem wäre die ja geteert:kotz


----------



## Ganion (23. Oktober 2007)

Ups - so schnell kann man sich verlese.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Oktober 2007)

Hey Mike

kein Wunder dass du immer so lang in der Arbeit bist wenn du soo viel Zeit im Forum verbringst, he he.
Oder bist du heute gar nicht???


----------



## Beerchen (23. Oktober 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> @ Beerchen: Wenn du Lust hast am Donnerstag (Morgen gehts bei mir net), Uhrzeit bestimmst du, sollte aber nicht soo spät sein da wir sonst in die Nacht reinkommen.


Ooooch Menno,
hab jetzt von meinem Brötchengeber noch ein paar Termine auferlegt bekommen    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, darum muß ich leider auch für Donnerstag absagen  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Martin

Kein Problem. Ruf halt mal durch wenn du kannst.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (23. Oktober 2007)

Bin heute mal am Arbeitsplatz und nicht unterwegs  - mir tackern dann die Benachrichtigungen immer auf den Tisch hier - und wenn ich mal Luft holen kann, schau ich hier rein. Quasi als Ausgleich 

Ist der Vorteil von den PC-Jobs....

@Martin - vielleicht geht ja Freitag-Abend?


----------



## Beerchen (23. Oktober 2007)

Ganion schrieb:


> @Martin - vielleicht geht ja Freitag-Abend?



Das beantworte ich ausnahmsweise mal mit einem Zitat  


Beerchen schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, Mittwoch und Freitag sind die beiden Tage an denen ich generell keine Zeit habe
> 
> Wenn Ihr vielleicht mal Mo., Di., Do. oder am WE fahrt sagt mir Bescheid



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## todmoog (24. Oktober 2007)

Servus - ich schließe mich der Reichswaldrunde heute Mittag an.
Falls noch jemand aus der Nürnberger Innenstadt mitkommt (ich weiß: es ist zeitlich ziemlich knapp): Ich starte um ca. 1200h im Burgviertel (Lammsgasse). Zu erreichen bin ich unter 0163 - 9709299.

Gruß,

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-Nbg (24. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen, ich fahr jetzt auch los. Bin um 13.00 Uhr in Kalchreuth.
Bis Gleich.       

Gruß Lars


----------



## todmoog (24. Oktober 2007)

Schön wars  
An dieser Stelle nochmal recht herzlichen Dank an unseren Guide Marcus, der wirklich dafür gesorgt hat, dass uns die Trails nicht ausgingen.

Im Anhang findet sich der Google Earth Track.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe Euch hat es ein wenig gefallen. Dass der konditionsgeplagte Guide das Tempo ein wenig aufgehalten hat muss ich ja zugeben (aber ich arbeite dran  ). 
Werde demnächst eine neue Runde zusammenstellen. (wird schwierig, wir haben die meisten guten Trails durch).

@Thorsten

Hier ein interesannter Link für dich: http://www.zabotrails.de/technik/lampe/zaboakku/zaboakku.html

Gruß
Marcus

P.S.: Wie bekomme ichdeine Trackdaten in Google Earth? Ich kanns nicht öffnen


----------



## todmoog (24. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir öffnet sich der Track bei Doppelklick auf die Datei automatisch in Google Earth. (Habs grade nochmal getestet mit der Datei, die ins Forum hoch geladen wurde.)

OT: Zu dem Link: Ich bin überzeugt   (Ich glaub ich hab sogar noch diesen Fackelmann-Streuer im Schrank -> kein Mensch braucht Puderzucker, wenn ein Halogen-Spot reinpasst   )


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ok der Track funktioniert. Super Arbeit  . Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wo wir waren und wieviel Raum noch zum verplanen ist.
Danke
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Zagreb (25. Oktober 2007)

@ Cube.Team.Biker + Ganion

bei mir klappt´s, bin Freitag um 20h beim Bäcker  
bis dahin
Zagreb


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir wird es knapp, da wir erst um 18 oder 19 Uhr eine ETW anschauen.
Also falls ich nicht pünktlich sein sollte, wartet nicht auf mich.
Hat sich leider erst kurzfristig ergeben.  

Bis denn
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi MArcus,

von mir aus können wir es auch noch auf 20:30 verlegen. Ist für mich auch ok und gibt dir ein bischen mehr Luft.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
lass auf 20 Uhr, ich schreib dir ne SMS so um 19 Uhr obs bei mir klappt oder nicht. 
Bin gerade noch am Basteln für die Helmlampe und warte noch aufs Ladegerät sonst hab ich morgen eh kein Licht. Müsste aber morgen früh mit der Post kommen.

Also bis denn
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (26. Oktober 2007)

Moin Zusammen,

tragt Euch doch bitte mal im Last-Minute-Biking mit ein, damit ich einen Überblick habe, wer heute Abend kommen wird und schickt mir Eure Handynummer per PN, falls was wäre.

Hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5278

Bis dann - und ladet die Akkus auf - is gscheit dunkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Oktober 2007)

Na Leute wie wars gestern Abend,

Sorry ich hab es nicht geschafft. Musste auch mein Bike für heute vorbereiten.

Jetzt hol ich meine neues Stereo K24 und schau dass ich meis mit dran geb.

Grad eben ist der rest meiner Lampe incl ladegeräte gekommen.
Werd jetzt die Lampe heut fertig machen und dann für nächstes Mal haben wir beim N8ride die volle Erleuchtung.

@Ganion
Na wie siehts am Sonntag aus? Treffen wir uns bei Heroldsberg?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Grad eben ist der rest meiner Lampe incl ladegeräte gekommen.
> Werd jetzt die Lampe heut fertig machen und dann für nächstes Mal haben wir beim N8ride die volle Erleuchtung



Marcus, schreibste mir einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zu Lampe und v.a. Akku?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Oktober 2007)

Ach da ist ja der Schuldige....Wotan

Dank dir muss ich mir jetzt so eine Lampe basteln, da sie mir soo gut gefallen hat besonders in der Ausleuchtung. Ich habe gehört ihr habt jetzt neue selbstgedrehte Gehäuse für eure Lampen? 
Ich habe ja 2gleisig bestellt. Einmal komplett wie von dir geraten über den shop wo ihr sie her habt und einmal über Ebay. Und ich muss sagen, jetzt hab ich genau die gleichen Akkus, Ladeschalen und Ladegeräte daheim. Kein unterschied zwischen den Lieferanten.  Wie ausführlich willst den Bericht haben? Eine super Zusammenfassung hast du doch schon gemacht (nach der hab ich mich ja gerichtet  )
Zum löten bin ich leider heute noch nicht gekommen, da ich mein neues Stereo erstmal Auslauf gegönt habe, und... es war reisig. Macht gleich viel mehr Spaß (Ein kleiner Wink an den Harttailbekehrer). 

Morgen werden wir nochmal ne kleine Runde starten, wahrscheinlich diegleiche wie neulich schon mal. Abfahrt ist 9.30Uhr von mir daheim mit den Schwagern. 
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## todmoog (27. Oktober 2007)

Mein Glückwunsch an den stolzen Besitzer (Cube Stereo).

Ich würde morgen ja auch gerne mit Richtung Heroldsberg fahren aber gegen 0930h bin ich vermutlich noch klinisch tot (Wildstyle im Hirsch lässt grüßen  ).

Meine Einkaufsliste zur Selbstbau-Leuchte (IRC) ist fast fertig und nächste Woche gehts an die Bestellungen. Sobald das Projekt abgeschlossen ist, schließe ich mich dem Freitags-Nightride an (scheint ja Tradition zu haben bei euch).

Gruß,

Thorsten


----------



## Ganion (28. Oktober 2007)

N'Abend Zusammen,

so jetzt komme ich auch endlich mal an den Rechner ran und kann was schreiben.

Yo - gestern war der Niteride klasse... wir waren 4 Leute aus allen Richtung der Gegend (Nürnberg, Erlangen, Eckental) ... war klasse, ein paar neue Gesichter kennenzulernen...

Dafür tun mir heute auch die Beine weh (der Zahnarzt ist schuld!) - mein Training muss besser werden  .  

Apropos Licht... muss sagen, mir hat meine Evo X - Doppellampe ja immer gereicht aber die LED-Lampe vom Weichling hat mich von hinten immer so geblendet, dass ich in meinem Schatten selbst mit meiner Vollbeleuchtung nix mehr gesehen habe... das ist mal heftig!  

@todmoog:
Tradition.... scheint sich dahin zu entwickeln.   Und neue Leute können gerne jederzeit dazu.

@Cube:
Gratulation - ging jetzt ja fix. Haben dich die Wurzeln letzten Freitag bekehrt?

Zu Sonntag:
Wir sind recht entspannt unterwegs, da ja meine Tochter dabei ist und werden auch so Vormittags losfahren. Wenn ich irgend eine Zeit absehen kann, melde ich mich mal telefonisch und dann sehen wir ja, ob es klappt. Sonst natürlich viel Spass.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Oktober 2007)

> Wie ausführlich willst den Bericht haben? Eine super Zusammenfassung hast du > doch schon gemacht (nach der hab ich mich ja gerichtet  )

naja, nur ob das ganze gefunkt hat, ob man mit der anleitung was anfangen konnte... einfach ne kleine reaktion auf 

Selstbauakku


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Wotan

Also es ist vollbracht, der erste Lion-Akku-Pack ist fertig und funzt sehr gut.
Habe mich wie in deiner Anleitung steht gerichtet und es war ja auch leicht zu verstehen (mit ein paar Veränderungen).
Ich wollte  keine Schrauben am Akkupack haben und deswegen habe ich die 2 Gehäuse mit Gewebeklebeband zusammengehalten (hält bombig).
Wozu lötet ihr die Kabel an die vorhandenen Kontakte am Gehäuse fürs Ladegerät???
Ich habe die kontakte auf der Unterseite entfernt und duch die dort entstandenen Schlitze ein Kabel in die 2 ladeschale gelegt und direkt an den Pol gelötet (an der Ladeschale nicht am kontakt der Gehäuses). Dadurch bleiben ja 2 kontakte ( +Pol der Ladeschale1 und ein -Pol der Ladeschale2 übrig). Diese Kabel habe ich wie bei deiner Beschreibung durch ein Loch auf der Stirnseite der Gehaüses richtung lampe geleitet. Ach ja, habe von den orginalen kabeln keine behalten sondern gleich alle durch dickere Kabel ersetzt(solche, wie beim Stecker mitgeliefert wurden).

Mein Akkupack sieht zwar wegen dem klebeband nicht ganz soo schön aus wie bei Euch in der beschreibung aber er ist noch ein paar gramm leichter und die Akkus gehen schön stramm rein und raus und können sich auch ohne Neoprenhülle nicht selbständig machen. Die einzelnen dickeren Stromkabel habe ich anschlißend noch mit Schrumpfschlauch ummantelt. Und bei der Lampe habe ich einen Schalter mit Spritzschutz genommen. 
Jetzt kann dann wieder eine Schlammtour am Buck stattfinden.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. Oktober 2007)

Wobei mir mal wieder beim Thema wären:

Wann geht mal wieder was im Nürnberger Norden???

Meine Räder sind startklar und die Lampe ist fertig (Wird ja wohl jetzt immer nach der Arbeit ein N8ride werden wenns scho um 17 Uhr dunkel wird)

Ich fahr am Donnerstag ne Runde und am Sonntag wieder, jeweils Vormittags. Ein N8ride wäre ja traditionsgemäß am Freitag wieder pflicht oder?

@Ganion

Hast Lust auf´n Kalchtrail so wie es der Thorsten (Todmoog) aufgezeichnet hat (danke nochmal).
Was war los am letzten Sonntag, hab auf deinen Anruf gewartet.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Oktober 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> ...und die Akkus gehen schön stramm rein und raus und können sich auch ohne Neoprenhülle nicht selbständig machen.



die neoprenhüller hält das nichtzusammen  sondern ist spritzschutz und
hält die kleinen warm. ausserdem dämpfen sie die explosion ein wenig ab, 
wenn man zuweit entlädt.... bleimantel wäre besser, aber dann ist der
gewichtvorteil wieder dahin... evtl. titan nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (30. Oktober 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> die neoprenhüller hält das nichtzusammen  sondern ist spritzschutz und
> hält die kleinen warm. ausserdem dämpfen sie die explosion ein wenig ab,
> wenn man zuweit entlädt.... bleimantel wäre besser, aber dann ist der
> gewichtvorteil wieder dahin... evtl. titan nehmen



kauf dir bei ebay ne splitterschutzweste. oder einfach kevlarstoff. dann einfach beim türkischem schneider zum splitterschutzakkupack nähen lassen.


----------



## todmoog (30. Oktober 2007)

@ Cube.Team.Biker

Hab gestern nochmal die Strecke abgefahren und mir vorher die "Baustelle" südlich von Heroldsberg angeschaut. Die sind wirklich fleißig. Der normale Trail am Rand der Waldschneise dürfte jetzt auch recht fix zu befahren sein für dich, oder (Stichwort Cube Stereo)?
Donnerstag am frühen Nachmittag würde ich mich evtl. anschließen. Vormittags ist zu früh für mich.
Mit meiner Beleuchtung wirds noch etwas dauern, da ich mich doch gegen die OSRAM und für eine LED-Lösung entschieden habe. Bei letzterer bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig.

@ all

Gibts eigentlich "die typische Niteride-Strecke" oder gehts da jedesmal woanders lang? Falls ja würde ich die gerne (Track/GPS-Daten vorausgesetzt) mal tagsüber abfahren um keine bösen Überraschungen zu erleben


----------



## Ganion (31. Oktober 2007)

Hoi Zusammen,

@Marcus:
Sonntag hat sich was geändert, nachdem der Babysitter für meinen kleinen nur weniger Zeit hatte. D.h. wir waren nicht mal ganz dort oben und auch am Vormittag unterwegs, wo du ja auch auf Tour warst.

Ok - stimmt - hätte mich nochmal melden können - sorry.

Friday-Niteride:
Bei mir wird es diese Woche nichts, habe mir gestern Abend beim Fussball-Spielen das rechte Knie gezerrt und kann es heute kaum bewegen...   Aber ihr müsst die Tradition schon aufrecht erhalten. Die kommende Woche sollte es dann aber auch wieder gehen.

@todmoog:
Die Strecke war jetzt immer in den Reichswald und da jedesmal leicht abgeändert. Grundsätzlich ist das auch fahrbar, wenn du noch nicht auf der Strecke warst. Die schwierigsten Passagen lassen wir da aus bzw. sind sie umfahrbar.

@all:
Am 11.11. planen wir für Vormittags ne Trails-Tour in der Fränkischen. Geplante Abfahrt mit dem Auto in Nürnberg-Boxdorf um 07:30 und dann ab 08:30 eine 4h Tour irgendwo. Um 13:00 treffen wir uns dann mit unseren Familien in einem Gasthof zum Mittagessen. 
Die genaue Strecke ist noch in Planung. Falls jemand Lust hat - einfach melden.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Das Wochenende rückt immer näher und der N8ride schreit schon förmlich.
Hat wer Lust den Reichswald zu durchpflügen? Schließe mich auch gerne einer Tour an oder wir fahren mal den Trail von letztens(Kalchtrail) in der Nacht.
Habe meine Beleuchtung gestern im Nebel schon ein wenig testen können, aber ich freu mich schon auf der ersten Offroadeinsatz damit.

Also wer hat Lust?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Zagreb (1. November 2007)

@ Cube.Team.Biker

jetzt wo du es sagst höre ich den N8ride auch schreien  
Wann und Wo ??  ich bin dabei. 

bis dahin 
Zagreb


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. November 2007)

Hallo

Ich würde den Kalchtrail fahren wollen, da er in der Nacht ne gute Herausforderung darstellt.Bin Nachts nur Teilstrecken des Trails gefahren, aber fast komplett 22km Trail(bis auf ein kleines Verbindungsstück Waldautobahn) in der Nacht wird bei Nebel echt geil.
Hier mal der genaue Weg auf Google Earth:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134146&d=1193238807

Zeit: 18 uhr, da wir schätzungsweise 2-2,5 Std unterwegs sein werden.

Startpunkt wäre hier Kalchreuth (Treffpunkt Kreisverkehr,wäre mir persönlich am Liebsten). Können uns aber auch in Tennenlohe (an der Kirche) treffen. Von Neunhof kenne ich den Weg nich ganz genau. (besonders nicht in der Nacht, obwohl ich ihn schon mal gefahren bin).

Also ich setz den N8ride mal in Last Minute Biking, vielleicht hat noch wer Lust mitzukommen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (2. November 2007)

Na euch viel Spass!

Mein Knie wird besser - aber morgen ist mir noch zu heikel. Nächste Woche aber plane ich schon wieder ein!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Also wir sind von unserem Freitägigen N8ride wieder zurück.
War ganz witzig mal den kompletten Trail in der Nacht umzupflügen. 
Es waren ja auch paar ganz schöne Wurzeln dabei auf die man in der Nacht nicht so gefasst ist. So mancher hat da unfreiwillig mal den fränkischen Waldboden näher untersucht. (ich verrats aber nicht wer )

Nächsten Freitag wirds aber bei mir definitiv nichts werden da ich Nachtschicht habe (vielleicht sogar 2 Wochen). Oder wir verlegen den Ride auf spätestens 17 Uhr, da ich um 21 uhr antreten muss.

Ich will wahscheinlich am jetzigen Sonntag  mal die Abfahrt bei den Northshores (Heroldsberg) in Angriff nehmen und anschließend noch ein wenig am Indianerspielplatz (Felswand) rumgurken. Wer Lust hat kann ja gerne mal mitfahren.

Gruß
Marcus

P.S.: @Zagreb
Danke für den Tip mit dem Heckträger.
Mail mir doch mal welches Modell und worher genau wenn dus findest
Danke


----------



## todmoog (3. November 2007)

@ Marcus

Zu welcher Uhrzeit am Sonntag?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. November 2007)

Hallo

Sorry, hab ich zu spät gesehen, da sich mein PC verabschiedet hat.

War heute morgen schon unterwegs unter anderem bei der Sandgrube im Reichswald, die ich auf unserer nächsten Tour mit einplanen werde.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Also, nun gehts an Eingemachte. Ich plan einfach mal die Tour in und um den Reichswald (leider ohne GPS) und versuche mal alle sehenswerten Stellen anzufahren.

Wird zwar eine größere Tour mit viel Waldautobahn aber ich denke dass dafür jeder auf seine Kosten kommt und auch manche Stellen neu zu entdecken sind.

Hier mal eine grobe Beschreibung:

Ausgangspunkt ist hier wieder der Kreisverkehr Kalchreuth (Gahsthaus Drei Linden). Abfahrt richtung Heroldsberg über die Skyline(Drachenplatz) hinter der B2 entlang und der Waldautobahn folgend zum Viehtrieb (Northshores Hochspannungsleitungen). Diesen natürlich mit viel Schmackes bis zum Schluss runter, den nächsten Trail (etwas weiter links gelegen) wieder nach oben und anschließend zum Iindianderspielplatz.Dort kann sich dann jeder nach Herzenslust und dem Inneren Schweinehund trotzend austoben. Anschließend geht es dann über die B2 in Richtung altem Aussichtsturm (leider abgebrannt) und anschließend wieder Waldautobahn und Singletrail nach Kalchreuth. Dort würde ich eine modifizierte Runde des Kalchtrails anhängen, wobei ich diesmal die Sandgrube  und ggf. die Singletrail westlich des tennenloher Truppenübungsplatzes mit anhängen würde.

Hat wer noch sehenswerte Orte im Reichswald wo man mit einplanen kann?

Ich schau dass die Planung bis kommenden Donnerstag steht, da ich dann mal probeweise die Tour abfahre (damit nichts schief geht).

Geplant hätte ich die große Tour am kommenden Sonntag ab spätestens 9 Uhr. Dauer wird dann wahrscheinlich so 5-6 Std werden (je nah Aufenthalt an den jeweiligen Orten).

Also dann haut mal in die Tasten und ich hoffe das diesmal wieder eine Aufzeichnung über GPS zusammenkommt (@ todmoog).

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## todmoog (4. November 2007)

Wenn du tagsüber fährst, würde ich mich am Donnerstag evtl. anschließen.

Trackaufzeichnung wäre dann auch kein Problem. Allerdings halte ich es dann für sinnvoll den GoogleEarthTrack nur per PN-Anhang zu versenden.
In der Gegend gibts ja durchaus ein paar heikle und mühsam erbaute Spots und die will ich nicht unbedingt jedem unregistriert mitlesenden, militanten Umweltschützer auf dem silbernen Tablet servieren


----------



## Ganion (5. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde am Sonntag Vormittag ne Neideck-Runde in der Fränkischen fahren.

Strecke: ca. 25km - hauptsächlich Trails und Wald - ist aus dem Frankenführer raus
Zeit: 3 - 4 h
Geschwindigkeit: zum Spass - keine Hetzerei - Trailriding

Treffpunkt bei Ebermannstadt: 09:00
Abfahrt Nürnberg Boxdorf: 08:00 (Platz im Anhänger und Auto vorhanden)

ca. 13:00 Treffen mit den Familien in einem Gasthof bei Ebermannstadt.

Möchte jemand mit?

Hier ist es im Last-Minute-Biking:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5430

@Cube:
Lässt sich deine Sonntagstour verschieben und du gehst mit in die Fränkische raus?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. November 2007)

@ Ganion
Hey ist am Sonntag schon der 11.11????
Des hab ich total verschwitzt.
Klar bin ich dabei (meine frau würde dann auch zur Gaststätte nachkommen).
@ All 
Dann verschieben wir die Reichswaldtour um ne Woche.
@ Todmoog 
Werde aber trotzdem am Donnerstag die Strecke abfahren.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (5. November 2007)

@Cube:
Super! Dann passt das ja 

Zagreb wollte auch noch mit.

Ich suche mal die Tage noch den genauen Treffpunkt und ne gute Gaststätte raus.

Ich habe im Auto noch Platz für 3 Leute und im Anhänger noch Platz für ca. 6-8 MTBs... einfach melden.


----------



## todmoog (7. November 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> @ Todmoog
> Werde aber trotzdem am Donnerstag die Strecke abfahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Weißt du schon die Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt? Hab morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit.
Sind "Spielereien" im Gelände dabei (Stichwort: Protektoren)?

Gruß,

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. November 2007)

Hallo

Hätte gesagt um 12 Uhr wieder am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth. Dann können wir die Heroldsberger Seite mit den Nortshore,leichte Downhillanfahrt(hoffentlich fahrbar) und den Schanzen am Indianerspielplatz in Angriff nehmen. Morgen soll es ja nicht ganz so sehr regnen wie heute. Und falls dann noch genügend Zeit bleibt (und wir noch nicht durchweicht sind) können wir den obern Teil unserer letzten Tour mit Zielpunkt "Sandgrube" fahren (also nicht das lange Verbindungsstück bis zu den Trails nach Tennenlohe sondern nach dem Rundkurs biegen wir dann rechts ab).
Hätte gesagt Helm und Rückenprotektor ist Pflicht. Licht werde ich vorsichtshalber mitnehmen (man weiß ja nie).

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## todmoog (7. November 2007)

Wunderbar - bin um 12:00h am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Bombenkrator (7. November 2007)

wie lange wird die tour werden?
lohnt es sich einen 19kg klotz hinzuschleppen?


----------



## todmoog (7. November 2007)

@ Bombenkrator
Ich weiß ja auf welchen Fahrstil du stehst und ich kann dir sagen, dass es sich morgen nicht lohnt für dich raus zu fahren. Wird mehr Tour als Freeride. Ich schätz mal, dass wir vor Ort (im Tennenloher Forst) so ca. 20km+ abstrampeln werden, also relativ wenig Zeit pro Spot verbringen. Ich überleg grade ob ich morgen bereits auf Plattformpedal umrüste oder lieber doch noch nicht.
Hab heute mal ein paar Videos im Netz gefunden, auf denen auf dem Rahtsberg gefahren wird. Sieht interessant aus und ich werde dort definitiv in nächster zeit hin fahren.

Gruß,

Thorsten


----------



## Bombenkrator (7. November 2007)

wenn du dort hinfährst, kannst du dich ja hier melden.
vllt kommt ja noch jemand mit.


----------



## todmoog (7. November 2007)

Mach ich - im Freeride Thread


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. November 2007)

So Leute,

Bin jetzt daheim von der Nachtschicht und hau mich jetzt in die Falle damit ich bis 12 Uhr fit bin.
Falls wir die komplette Tour fahren werden es ca 38km werden, also für ein 19kb Bike schon recht viel. Wir können ja mal wann anders die speziellen Punkte einzeln anfahren und dort länger verweilen.

Also bis um 12 uhr

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (9. November 2007)

N'Abend...

also - wie sieht's aus? Wer kommt am Sonntag direkt zu mir und wer will raus fahren zum Treffpunkt bei Streitberg?

Ich poste morgen mal noch einen Link zum Treffpunkt hier und dort draussen.

PS:
ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter am Sonntag auch erträglich ist.


----------



## romen52791 (9. November 2007)

hey ,

glaub ned das ihr sonntag fahren könnt wie is es mitbekommen hab soll es das ganze we regnen und anchst minus grade werden.schöne schei$$e^^.wie ich das bei euch so mitbekommen hab seit ihr ja schon so ne kleine gruppe wo euch jedes we trefft.würde auch gern ma mit aba fahre was ganz anderes als ihr und meine kondition is voll fürn ar$ch. und längere touren mit nem dirter sind auch fast nicht möglich :'(. naja wünsch euch vie spass und hoffe ma das es am sonntag ned so bescheiden is das wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Also ich werde wahrscheinlich meinen neuen Fahrradheckträger ausprobieren und dann direkt nach Streitberg kommen. Weil bis ich in Boxdorf bin, bin ich dann eh durchnässt und dann will ich dir das Auto net einsauen.

Bin heute mitm Thorsten eine lange Runde (Heroldsberger Seite+Reichswald)gefahren (von ca. 12-17.15 Uhr).
Wahr teilweise ne richtige Schlammschlachttour (kein Wunder bei dem Wetter) aber hat riesen Spaß gemacht. Die Bikes wurden natürlich anschließend gründlich gereinigt vom roten Lehm und sandigem Dreckschlamm.
Habe mich auch mal an ne Schanze gewagt und es gleich geschafft beim Aufsetzen ein paar Meter nur aufm Vorderrad zu fahren (leider unfreiwillig).

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall und bei jedem Wetter mit am Start sein (Hoffentlich schneit es). Poste doch mal den genauen Treffpunkt und die Zeit.

@romen
Keine Angst, wir sind auch nicht die Dauerradler (meine Kondition ist auch eher mau, fahr ja erst seit nem knappen Jahr und hab vorher ausschließlich nur den Autositz geknechtet und sonst nix sportlich unternommen).

Wobei wir gleich beim Thema sind,
Haltet Euch evtl mal den Dienstag so um 17.15 Uhr frei(wer Lust hat), da startet ein N8ride von Neunhof aus mit nem Arbeitskollegen von mir.
Heute Abend wird ja wahrscheinlich nix werden oder? (Naja, ich spar mir lieber die Kräfte für Sonntag, besonders nach dem Ride gestern).

Also bis denn
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (9. November 2007)

Na ja - Wetter macht mir auch keine Angst... habe ja Regenkleidung. Schnee ist aber a bisserl nervig auf Trail, wenn man den Untergrund nicht sieht.

Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass ich auch kein Konditionsbär bin  - mir machen Trails Spass - und das eher bergab als bergauf...  - von dem her schiebe ich auch mal nen Berg hoch.

Also von dem her kann man auf die Tour auch mit, wenn man wenig Kondition hat. Ist ja auch ein Sunday-Morning Ride.

Uhrzeit dort draussen:
09:00 und ich werde mal heute oder morgen noch eine Google-Map mit nem Treffpunkt einstellen.


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> glaub ned das ihr sonntag fahren könnt wie is es mitbekommen hab soll es das ganze we regnen und anchst minus grade werden.


was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? 




Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Haltet Euch evtl mal den Dienstag so um 17.15 Uhr frei(wer Lust hat), da startet ein N8ride von Neunhof aus mit nem Arbeitskollegen von mir.


du weisst, dass es einen regelmässigen termin um 18.00 uhr gibt? 
warum dann noch einen neuen?


----------



## Ganion (9. November 2007)

@Dubbel:
Diese Überschneidungen wollen wir eigentlich absolut vermeiden - nur ist es etwas schwer, hier den Überblick zu behalten, wenn man nicht alle Threads liest... das schaffe ich leider auch nicht zeitlich. Teilweise sind es ja auch noch andere Foren.

Wäre doch ein Vorschlag, dass wir die Termine auch immer ins Last-Minute-Biking einstellen - dann können wir doch Überschneidungen am Besten vermeiden und jeder weiss, wann was geht... und wo er sich anschliessen kann.

Den Freitags-Termin stelle ich jetzt auch immer ein, wenn er stattfindet.

Was denkst du?


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2007)

Di, 18.00 uhr ist ein fixer termin. 
den kann ich mir ohne internet merken.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. November 2007)

zumals es den termin schon seit vier jahren gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (9. November 2007)

Das ist ja gut so, dass es den Termin gibt. Das meine ich ja gar nicht.

Und wo trefft ihr Euch dann immer?

Zum Sonntagsausflug:
Hier die Karte mit dem Treffpunkt und dem Mittagessen Gasthaus dann um 13:00:

Sunday Castle-Ride


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. November 2007)

Di. 18:00 OBIkreisel, erlangen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. November 2007)

Hi

Also wie siehts jetzt aus mit morgen? Wer kommt noch mit?
Fährst du bei jedem Wetter, da es ja ca 13-15l/qm regnen soll,also schon heftig viel.

@Wotan

Das mit 18 Uhr Obi hab ich voll überlesen, werd meinen Arbeitskolegen mal vorschlagen von dort zu starten. Wie lange fahrt ihr denn so, da ich nächste Woche wieder Nachtschicht hab und um 21 Uhr richtung Arbeit abdüsen muss.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## traileruli (10. November 2007)

Ganion schrieb:


> Zum Sonntagsausflug:
> Hier die Karte mit dem Treffpunkt 9.00 unterhalb Burggailenreuth am Parkplatz auf der B470 und dem späteren Mittagessen im Gasthaus Wolf in Burggailenreuth um 13:00:
> 
> Sunday Castle-Ride



Hallo, ich würde gerne auch mit. Das Wetter wäre mir wurscht. Auskennen tu ich mich dort auch ganz gut. Kann mich jemand in Wiesenthau (Ortsteil von Forchheim ) beim vorbeifahren mitnehmen?
Gruß uli


----------



## Ganion (10. November 2007)

Hi Zusammen,

ich würde sagen, wir machen morgen früh mal eine Rundruf. Wenn es aus Eimern schüttet macht das auch keine Spass...

@traileruli:
Schick mir mal deine Nummer, dann kann ich dich morgen schon mitnehmen.

Morgen telefonieren wir dann um 07:30 würde ich sagen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. November 2007)

Ist OK

Laut Wetterbericht soll morgen es Früh-Mittag 13-15l regnen, naja, heute waren es ca.23l/qm.
Von dem her würde das Wetter ja besser werden.

Also Fahhrad ist vorbereitet, Rucksäcke sind gepackt, trockene KLamotten sind mit an Bord und der Fahrradträger wartet nur darauf eingeweiht zu werden. Rennkompressor und Reserveschläuche sind auch mit dabei.

Von mir aus kanns los gehen, treffen wir uns nur an dem Parkplatz und fahren dann hoch in die Ortschaft und starten dann von dort aus oder beginnt die Tour von unten und wir machen uns dann am Parkplatz frisch für die Wirtschaft?

Also dann bis morgen Früh am Hörer, aber ich denke es wird schon werden.
Gruß
Marcus
P.S.: Meine Nummer hast du ja aber sicherheitshalber nochmal: 0176/20782688


----------



## traileruli (11. November 2007)

Hallo, tut mir leid, es ist gestern etwas spät geworden, da war mir euer Startzeitpunkt etwas zu früh. Ich hoffe ihr habt ne schöne Tour. Bin ansonsten gerne für alles zu haben, auch in Erlangen und Nürnberg. Die Fränkische von Forchheim aus ist normalerwiese mein Revier. Ein super Startpunkt wäre auch die Kletterhalle in Forchheim-Reuth (an der B470 richtung Ebermannstadt), da könnte man auch nach der Tour Duschen.
Schickt mir mal eure festen Termine, vielleicht kann ich ja bei dem einen oder anderen Tour mitmachen.Hier mal meine telnr. falls nötig:0151/12131919

Gruß uli
und an gouden bei die kniedla


----------



## Ganion (11. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ja das Wetter in der Fränkischen echt be.... aussah sind wir hier auf 3die Reichswald-Trails gegangen und haben mal 3 h unter die Stollen gepackt. War ne feine Tour - aber MEGA-schmutzig...

@TrailUli:
Wir können gerne ne Tour planen. Allerdings ist das Wetter ja echt unberechenbar im Moment. Die Neideck-Tour haben wir eigentlich auf Frühjahr verschoben.

Aber lass uns mal in Kontakt bleiben und klinke dich doch einfach in die Ausfahrten hier ein, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast.

Meine Handynummer schicke ich dir per PN.

Also bis dann
Mike


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. November 2007)

ca. 3h, marcus, du sitzt auf jeden fall um 20:30 wieder im auto..


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

@Wotan
Sorry hab den gesterigen Termin total verschlafen (in wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), da ich nach der Nachtschicht erst um 18.15 Uhr aufgewacht bin.

@All
Wie siehts bei dem Wetter mit nem Snowride aus? Muss aber mitm Harttail kommen, da das Stereo sich in dem Spritzschutz ganz schön mit Schnee zusetzt und beim selbst beim Schieben hinten blockiert.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. November 2007)

gestern war aber echt lustig, schnee, regen, VIEEEEEL matsch (aber das kennste ja von mir . nächsten Ditag geht es weiter, vllt mal die Kitzbuehlrunde am Rathsberg. start ist aber auch OBI kreisel 18:00


----------



## dubbel (14. November 2007)

Kitzbuehlrunde?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. November 2007)

Hallo 

nächsten Dienstag bin ich leider um 18 Uhr noch in der Arbeit und mache gerade Vesper.
Aber es wird schon nochmal werden.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. November 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> Kitzbuehlrunde?



ja was, kennste die nicht?


----------



## dubbel (15. November 2007)

zumindest nicht unter dem namen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. November 2007)

hätte mich auch gewundert, da ich mir jeden dienstag einen neuen ausdenke


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Dieses Wochenende und ja auch die letzte Woche war ein ziemlich wenig los hier!  (Ich hatte jetzt 2 Wochen Nachtschicht und die kommende muss ich bis 22 Uhr schufften)

Der feste Termin am Dienstag am Obi steht (@Wotan, leider dieses Mal nicht) und deswegen wollt ich mal so in die Runde schreien: 

Wie sieht es aus mit nem festen Termin am Sonntag Vormittag??? 

Ich fahr (zumindestens im Sommer) am Sonntag um 9.30 Uhr immer regelmäßig in den Reichswald. Die Touren dauern dann immer so 2-3Std, aber meistens ist man zum Mittagessen (wegen der Frau) wieder zuhause. 

Da das Wetter nächstes WE nicht soo rosig aussieht und eher nasskalt und matschig wird, freue ich mich mal wieder eine Schlammschlachttour zu machen! (nicht nur kleine Kinder spielen gerne mit Dreck)

Also wer hat Lust? 9.30 Uhr am Kreisverkehr (Drei Linden) Kalchreuth?

Die kommende Woche sieht es wegen der Spätschicht sehr schlecht mitm Radln aus (außer zur Arbeit). Außer es will wer nen N8ride erst ab 22 Uhr starten

Da die Winterspeckzeit kommt und ich ja den ganzen Winter durchfahre (nur wer rastet der rostet und wird krank) hat ja der eine oder andere Lust mal mitzuradln.

Wenn dann der feste Termin steht setze ich des auch ins Last Minute Biking rein.

Also dann sagt mal an!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (19. November 2007)

Hmmm... Sonntag Vormittag klingt eigentlich für mich in Ordnung - wobei ich fast a bisserl früher loslegen würde...

Ich checke das mal ab, was so am Wochenende los ist.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. November 2007)

Also wenn soo viele Vorschläge kommen dann......

Setze ich doch mal den Termin am Sonntag um 9 Uhr an.

Treffpunkt ist Kreisverkehr Kalchreuth. Tour wieder ca. 3h.
Wird den meisen Strecken ähnlich werden, da ja nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Singletrails im Reichswald vorhanden sind:
Im Groben: Felsabfahrt-Rundkurs-Sandgrube-Kugelfang-Schanzen-Bachdurchfahrt-Höhenmeter Drei-Linden-Trail.

Wer will und Lust hat kann ja mitkommen. Ich trage es mal im Last Minute Biking ein.

Gruß
Marcus

@Ganion
Wann machen wir mal deine Tour nähe Ebermannstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. November 2007)

sorry, aber sonntag vormittag ist vollkommen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. November 2007)

sonntag fahren wir ne runde buck->moritzberg->buck
start 13:00 löwensaal...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. November 2007)

Hab schon gelesen, aber Nachmittags haben wir meistens immer familiäre verpflichtungen, deswegen wäre es nicht schlecht wenn sich ne kleine Truppe finden würde die immer Vormittags fährt.

Hast du meine PN wegen der Lampe bekommen?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> sonntag fahren wir ne runde buck->moritzberg->buck
> start 13:00 löwensaal...



klingt interessant. muss mal schauen, ob ich nicht zum trialen um die zeit gehe.


@all
mal eine grundsätzliche frage: wie fit sind denn die einzelnen leute hier?


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mal eine grundsätzliche frage: wie fit sind denn die einzelnen leute hier?



wie soll man die frage beantworten?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. November 2007)

Bin absoluter Neewbie  ....aber Spaß beim Trailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (23. November 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @all
> mal eine grundsätzliche frage: wie fit sind denn die einzelnen leute hier?



hast du Angst, dass dir alle davonfahren?   

--

Sonntag klingt gut, wenn's Wetter halbwegs passt, komm ich auch.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> wie soll man die frage beantworten?



ist schwierig, ich weiß.

ich versuche es mal so:
hausrunde: 42km / 800hm  ca. 2:10 stunden bei zügiger fahrweise und halbwegs trockener strecke

desweiteren fahre ich ab und zu marathons mit, wobei ich eher im hinteren mittelfeld zu finden bin. 



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hast du Angst, dass dir alle davonfahren?



es reicht schon, wenn einer schneller ist als ich.   

es ist halt schon ein bißchen problematisch, wenn unterschiedlich starke fahrer in einer gruppe fahren. die langsameren macht es keinen spaß, wenn sie ständig den anschluss verlieren, die schneller wollen dagegen nicht ständig warten. gerade bei der jetztigen jahreszeit, kann es da schnell mal kalt werden.
das ist bei mir ja auch der grund, warum ich meistens alleine fahre. trotzdem würde mich mal neue strecken interessieren.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. November 2007)

Hallo

Das mit den KM/HM kriegen wir soo eigentlich auch ganz gut hin.

Bin neulich mitm todmoog auch 46km bei 750HM gefahren, allerding in knapp 3 Std, da wir uns bei den Schanzen mitm Springen usw sehr aufgehalten haben.

Da die Runde am Sonntag Vormittag eh nur 22km und hauptsächlich Singletrails ist können auch weniger "körperlich" fitte Biker mithalten, da ja hier eher das Augenmerk auf der Fahrtechnik liegt. Ich muss nicht immer Vollgas geben (schaff ich ja auch nicht), da ist mir die Gemainschaft und das kennenlernen neuer Strecken wichtiger. Es kommt halt auch sehr aufs Bike an, mitm Harttail kann ich
auch nicht so die Trails umpflügen als wie mitm Fully.   
P.S.: Bis jetzt sind wir am Vormittag 5 Biker (ich denke bei moderater bis zügiger Fahrweise)


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2007)

ich fahre keine rennen und hab keinen tacho.


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Es kommt halt auch sehr aufs Bike an, mitm Harttail kann ich
> auch nicht so die Trails umpflügen als wie mitm Fully.



ich schon  

ich habe weniger bedenken das ich nicht bei jemanden hinterher komme und für die fahrtechnik brauch ich nicht mehr viel machen.

sonntags um 10 uhr ist aber auch nichts für mich.


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich fahre keine rennen und hab keinen tacho.



das du auch immer aus der reihe tanzt.


----------



## todmoog (23. November 2007)

Man könnte ja fast denken, dass sich der ein oder andere hier Sonntags von der Nacht zuvor erholen muss.


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2007)




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. November 2007)

todmoog schrieb:


> Man könnte ja fast denken, dass sich der ein oder andere hier Sonntags von der Nacht zuvor erholen muss.



Er nu wieder, wer spät ins Bett geht kann auch früh bald aufstehen.... .
Außerdem hat mancher auch schon mal seinen Kater aufm Bike abgestrampelt (schaut mich nicht so an  )

Nun habe ich meine 4 Wochen Nacht-und Spätschicht rum und jetzt können wir mal wieder ein wenig durchstarten. N8ride am Dienstag!

Wenn ich nich Probleme daheim kriegen würde, wäre ich auch am nachmittag mit zum Moritzberg gefahren. 

Sonntag um 10 uhr wollen wir ja auch nicht sondern um 9 Uhr!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2007)

9 uhr zum sonntag für 22km? das würde mir nicht mal unter der woche einfallen. da ist man ja um 10 nach 10 wieder zurück.

ich möchte zumindest an zwei tagen in der woche ausschlafen, auch wenn ich immer nüchtern zu jeder möglichen stunde ins bett gehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. November 2007)

Wir reden hier ja von 22km nur Singletrails(und weiter ausbaufähig), durchgehend nur mit evtl 2km Waldautobahn. Das ist ungefähr Vergleichbar mit 50km was du wahrscheinlich so abstrampelst. Und wenn du keine Lust hast dann kannste ja gerne im warmen Bettchen bleiben und Kalorien anfuttern. Ich such ja hier Leute die am Sonntag früh Lust haben und nicht andauernd dagegenreden. Hatte schon ein paar dabei die die Tour nicht mal so ohne weiteres geschafft haben. Und wenn du von Nürnberg raus und wieder reinfährst mit m Rad dann haste auch deine 40-45 km drauf.


----------



## OldSchool (24. November 2007)

Hi Leute,  

komme auch morgen um 9.00 zur Tour

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Wir reden hier ja von 22km nur Singletrails(und weiter ausbaufähig), durchgehend nur mit evtl 2km Waldautobahn. Das ist ungefähr Vergleichbar mit 50km was du wahrscheinlich so abstrampelst.



 




entschuldige bitte, aber das musste sein.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. November 2007)

Hab gerade gesehen dass es graußen schneit, also wer nicht mehr fahren will kann mich unter der 0176/20782688 erreichen.
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall und hoffe beim Treffpunkt den einen oder anderen doch noch anzutreffen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## dubbel (25. November 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Ich such ja hier Leute die am Sonntag früh Lust haben und nicht andauernd dagegenreden.


 entschuldige bitte mal, 
aber erstens hast nicht du, sondern ganion den thread eröffnet, 
und zweitens musst da ja wohl dem ein oder anderen seine eigene zeitplanung zugestehen: 
wenn ich keine zeit hab mitzufahren, hat das mit dir persönlich nichts zu tun, aber ich hab ja wohl das recht, abzusagen bzw. andere vorschläge zu machen, 
denn es geht im frankenforum nicht nur darum, leute zu finden, die dich sontags vormttags begleiten wollen, 
sondern die frage war: gibt es im Nürnberger Norden eigentlich aktive Biker, die regelmässig fahren gehen?


----------



## rex_sl (25. November 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> entschuldige bitte mal,
> aber erstens hast nicht du, sondern ganion den thread eröffnet,
> und zweitens musst da ja wohl dem ein oder anderen seine eigene zeitplanung zugestehen:
> wenn ich keine zeit hab mitzufahren, hat das mit dir persönlich nichts zu tun, aber ich hab ja wohl das recht, abzusagen bzw. andere vorschläge zu machen,
> ...



ich sag nur stereo


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. November 2007)

Das war ja nicht auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen sondern aufn "Speedy" der die ganze Zeit nur gegenteiliges gesagt hat und das finde nicht nur ich so sondern auch der "Threaderöffner". Wer für ne 3h Tour nicht am Sonntag aufstehen will der kann von mir aus gerne liegen bleiben (hab ich ja auch gar nix dagegen). Wir sind meistens eh zu dritt die regelmäßig am Sonntag früh fahren gehen.

Außerdem sind ja sooo viele Vorschläge für Touren auf meine Frage hin gekommen....... Und wer dann schließlich zu der Tour kommt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, es hat ja keiner gesagt wer und wann kommen muss (Ich kann ja auch nicht mit Sicherheit immer).Außerdem versuche ich nur nen festem Termin und ne Strecke (kann auch öfters mal verschieden sein, z.B. Fränkische oder so) wie z.B. am Dienstag N8ride Obi klarzumachen, klar kommen nicht immer die selben Leute (wär ja auch auf Dauer langweilig). Es ist ja gut dass sich dann auch mal Neueinsteiger die den Wald noch nicht so kennen mal einfach dranhängen und sich motivieren zu lassen. Es ist doch besser das was man kennt miteinander zu teilen und sich gemainsam dran zu erfreuen, das macht erstens mehr Spaß und man lernt neue Leute kennen und ...das ist ja worum es hier geht!!!

Ich finde das absolut besch.. mich hier rechtfertigen zu müssen nur weil man versucht hier in der Gegend mal was auf die Beine stellen und mehrere Leute dafür begeistern zu wollen. Bisher hat es ja auch super geklappt.

Nun verstehe ich viele Leute die viel lieber alleine fahren wollen, man braucht keine Mühen in die Organisation zu investieren und dann wirds einem so gedankt.

@ Ganion
Sag doch auch mal was dazu.


----------



## dubbel (25. November 2007)




----------



## dubbel (25. November 2007)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (25. November 2007)

na gottseidank hast du unseren nightridetreff am obi erfunden. verstehe das immer nicht. 

und wieso muss man um 9 uhr früh nach kalchi fahren. die runde zieh ich beim nightride in 1stunde irgendwas und das mitm freeride bike. 

und wenn du mit leuten fahren gehst die nichtmal vom obi bis nach kalchreuth schaffen und zurück, dann suchst du dir die falschen leute aus.


----------



## speedy_j (25. November 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Das war ja nicht auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen sondern aufn "Speedy" der die ganze Zeit nur gegenteiliges gesagt hat und das finde nicht nur ich so sondern auch der "Threaderöffner". Wer für ne 3h Tour nicht am Sonntag aufstehen will der kann von mir aus gerne liegen bleiben (hab ich ja auch gar nix dagegen). Wir sind meistens eh zu dritt die regelmäßig am Sonntag früh fahren gehen.



mal kurz was zu meiner person, damit du verstehst, warum ich so herrlich über deine mutmaßung lachen musste.

das bin ich:




wie man vielleicht ein wenig erkennen kann, hab ich beim fahrtraining öfters aufgepasst.

mein altes...




mein neues...




tourenfahrrad

ich denke, daran erkennt man ebenfalls ein bißchen, dass ich damit nicht nur zum kindergeburtstag fahre. ich benutze das rad für alles was im gelände anfällt und könne mir nicht den luxus für jeden einsatzzweck ein anderes rad zuzulegen.
das blaue oben, war auch schon sehr zügig am ochsenkopf unterwegs. wobei ich auch sagen kann, dass es mir besser als das fully in den technischen passagen getaugt hat. 


jetzt erklärst du mir bitte, wofür ich am sonntag um ca. 7uhr aufstehen soll, damit ich mal kurz 22km feinsten singletrail (mein drogendealer hat sowas ähnliches früher auch immer gesagt) in knapp über eine stunde runter rassel! 
was ihr da 3 stunden lang machen wollt, ist mir ein rätsel. 




Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Außerdem sind ja sooo viele Vorschläge für Touren auf meine Frage hin gekommen....... Und wer dann schließlich zu der Tour kommt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, es hat ja keiner gesagt wer und wann kommen muss (Ich kann ja auch nicht mit Sicherheit immer).Außerdem versuche ich nur nen festem Termin und ne Strecke (kann auch öfters mal verschieden sein, z.B. Fränkische oder so) wie z.B. am Dienstag N8ride Obi klarzumachen, klar kommen nicht immer die selben Leute (wär ja auch auf Dauer langweilig).



du bist seit ende 2006 angemeldet. bei von mir vorgeschlagen ausfahrten ab heroldsberg, in anderen threads, hast du dich aber auch nie gemeldet!




Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Es ist ja gut dass sich dann auch mal Neueinsteiger die den Wald noch nicht so kennen mal einfach dranhängen und sich motivieren zu lassen. Es ist doch besser das was man kennt miteinander zu teilen und sich gemainsam dran zu erfreuen, das macht erstens mehr Spaß und man lernt neue Leute kennen und ...das ist ja worum es hier geht!!!



da hast du in gewisser weise recht aber wenn es dir reicht, nur mit leuten zu fahren, die senile bettflucht haben, wird dein kreis sehr eingeschränkt bleiben.




Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Nun verstehe ich viele Leute die viel lieber alleine fahren wollen, man braucht keine Mühen in die Organisation zu investieren und dann wirds einem so gedankt.



ist in meinem fall auch nicht richtig. ich schleiche halt nicht nur durch den wald, sondern fahre regelmäßig training. deswegen auch meine frage, wie fit die einzelnen personen hier sind. wenn ich dann lese, dass mit leuten gefahren wird, die nicht einmal 22 km mit kaum höhenmeter unbeschadet überstehen, dann kann ich mir meinen teil denken und erst recht sonntag früh um 9 uhr darauf verzichten. zu einer anderen zeit wäre sicher mal etwas drin gewesen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. November 2007)

Also leutz,

ich versteh schon dass ihr andere Vorlieben habt was das Radfahren oder rad"hüpfen" beträgt. Ich muss sowas bestimmt nicht haben.

P.S.: Du musst ja nicht um 7 Uhr aufstehen, warst ja auch nicht angesprochen und du bist mit sicherheit nicht der einzige der im Reichswald seine Runden dreht und evtl Anschluss sucht.

Und falls das eine kindische Diskusion wird wer den längsten hat oder wer am längstsen kann dann befinde ich mich wirklich zur Zeit im falschen "Kreis".

P.S.: Den treff am Obi finde ich ne gute Sache und ich hoffe mal das bleibt auch so
@rex
Ich hab den ganz bestimmt nicht erfunden bzw das schon gar nicht behauptet, aber da ich am Sonntag Früh regelmäßig fahren will (von nix kommt ja auch nix) dachte ich dass man dies gemeinsam tun könnte, so ähnlich wie..... (Ab Neunhof, Kalchreuth oder Erlangen).


@Speedy
Ist ja schön und gut was du da machst und ich würde mir das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch nicht trauen (geb ich ja ehrlich zu), aber ich habe auch nicht das Bedürfnis dazu, mir reichen die Felsabfahrten, oder die Schanzen zum Springen (nix extremes). Es soll ja auch keine Wettfahrt werden am Sonntag in der Früh sondern mit netten Leuten neue Strecken kennenzulernen und umgekehrt.

Und wenn ihr das jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden habt dann tuts mir leid.

Also jetzt steigert Euch mal nicht so in die Sache rein und postet mal weiter mit eurer Frage.
P.S.: Meine Kondition ist nicht soo toll, da ich max nur 3 mal die Woche für 20-30km aufs Rad komme (falls das nun deine Frage beantwortet).
Gruß


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. November 2007)




----------



## dubbel (26. November 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ... wenn ich dann lese, dass mit leuten gefahren wird, die nicht einmal 22 km mit kaum höhenmeter unbeschadet überstehen, dann kann ich mir meinen teil denken


das geht sicher gegen mich, 
wer hat mich da verpfiffen?
wotan oder rex?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. November 2007)

unschuldig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (26. November 2007)

Also - jetzt komme ich auch mal dazu, was zu schreiben.

Jetzt nehmt mal ein bischen Luft raus...das bringt in einem Forum doch nur wieder Unmut, das keiner braucht....

Aber gut jetzt mal zu ein paar Fragen...
Grundsätzlich ging es in diesem Thread eigentlich darum, mal zu sammeln, welche Touren sich so im Norden treffen, damit man sich da hier und da mal anschliessen kann und auch neue Leute und auch Strecken kennenlernt.

Dabei ist doch klar, dass es verschiedenste Zeiten, wie auch Interessen gibt. Darum geht es ja auch nicht - sondern darum einfach mal zu sammeln, wann was geht. Ich habe nämlich auch keine Zeit, hier alle Threads auch nur auf Verdacht zu lesen. Sorry geht nicht.

Ähnlich wie Marcus freue ich mich auch, wenn da was einigermassen regelmässiges stattfindet und ich finde Sonntag morgens auch klasse. Ist irgendwie bei mir auch einer der wenigen Termine die regelmässig funktionieren können.

Aber genau darum geht es eben - einfach was finden, was Spass macht und dann kann sich jeder anschliessen der möchte.

Grundsätzlich ist es ja gewünscht, dass jeder schreibt, was er denkt. Nur kommen Worte im Internet oftmals  leider anders rüber, als vielleicht geplant. Ich denke, Marcus wollte wissen, wer kommen möchte und fühlte sich durch die Kommentare von Speedy provoziert....

Wobei mir Speedy schon auch mal negativ aufgestossen ist... siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305863
Sieht für mich etwas nach Langeweile und Selbstdarstellung (siehe Posting oben) aus - und das brauche ich auch nicht. Solche Kommentare sind einfach unnötig und sorgen für miese Stimmung.

Zu den Leistungsunterschieden... da bin ich auch ein Vertreter, der eher unteren Leistungsklasse... ich komme mit meinen Jobs und meiner Familie kaum zum Fahren... und werde mich auch sicher nicht an Trainings- und Bergaufheizertouren dranhängen. Bergab bremst mich nichts, bergauf habe ich meine konditionellen Probleme, da ich einfach nicht die Zeit habe,so oft zu fahren wie ich gerne würde. Ich möchte aber letztlich auch mit Leuten fahren, die mit mir als Person fahren wollen und nicht ne Nase ziehen, wenn sie mal ne Minute warten müssen... aber auch das bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen und Leistungsunterschiede wird es immer geben.

Von dem her - nehmt die Luft raus - legt nicht alle Worte auf die Goldwaage und lasst ein Hobby sein, was es ist.. ein Zeitvertreib, der nicht in Stress ausarten sollte....

PS:
Nächsten Sonntag wäre ich wieder dabei


----------



## speedy_j (26. November 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> das geht sicher gegen mich,
> wer hat mich da verpfiffen?
> wotan oder rex?




heute mal nicht, wobei das schon grenzwertig ist, wenn einer ohne tacho und keine rennen fährt.  




Ganion schrieb:


> Jetzt nehmt mal ein bischen Luft raus...das bringt in einem Forum doch nur wieder Unmut, das keiner braucht....
> 
> 
> ...Marcus wollte wissen, wer kommen möchte und fühlte sich durch die Kommentare von Speedy provoziert....
> ...



luft wurde hier nur vom cube-rider verblasen, ansonsten sieht das der rest sehr entspannt.

mein post in dem anderen thread bezog sich auf deine erstellung von neuen threads, alle zu den fast gleichen themen, anstatt vorhandene zu nutzen. die suchfunktion wirst du ja auch schon gefunden haben.

von was sich leute so alles provizieren lassen.


----------



## Beerchen (26. November 2007)

Ganion schrieb:


> ... da bin ich auch ein Vertreter, der eher unteren Leistungsklasse...


geht mir ähnlich  
ich würde mich eher als Vertreter der untersten Leisungsklasse einstufen    




Ganion schrieb:


> ... und werde mich auch sicher nicht an Trainings- und Bergaufheizertouren dranhängen...


nochmal eine Übereinstimmung  




Ganion schrieb:


> ... Bergab bremst mich nichts...


naja, sogar Bergab bin ich manchmal am schieben    




Ganion schrieb:


> ... Ich möchte ... mit Leuten fahren, die ... nicht ne Nase ziehen, wenn sie mal ne Minute warten müssen...


ich sollte vielleicht doch mal Sonntag früh (mitten in der Nacht) mitfahren  
Aber nur wenn keiner ne Nase zieht, wenn er mal ne Minute warten muß  



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Riddick (26. November 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> geht mir ähnlich
> ich würde mich eher als Vertreter der untersten Leisungsklasse einstufen


Du elender Tiefstapler.   

Leistungsfähig wäre das wahrscheinlich genau meine Kragenweite, aber Sonntags so früh aufzustehen schaff' ich wahrscheinlich nicht.  Na ja, man wird sehen.


----------



## snorre (26. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt hab ich schon so lange mitgelesen und muss mich nun auch einfach mal einklinken.
Ich stimme Ganion hier zu 100 % zu. Es sollte einfach nur ein Vorschlag sein, wie man sich mit anderen Bikern zu einer Tour zusammenfinden kann. Ein Angebot, sich anderen anzuschließen. Ganz ohne Leistungsgedanken sondern einfach nur aus Spaß am Fahren. Wer da ist ist eben da!
Wem´s zu früh ist und/oder zu langsam - der braucht ja nicht mitkommen. Immer noch besser als hier rumzuposen.
Ich werde mich jedenfalls bestimmt mal an einem Sonntag einklinken (aber gestern um 8 wars im Bett einfach zu gemütlich - bzw. draußen zu ungemütlich).
Ich finde die Idee gut - weiter so.
Grüße aus Neunhof, Snorre


----------



## Beerchen (26. November 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Du elender Tiefstapler.


Hey Riddick,
so tiefgestapelt ist das garnicht  
Dieses Jahr bin ich so wenig zum biken gekommen, das meine Silhouette ziemlich stark Bauchlastig geworden ist  

Aber Dir muß ich sowas ja nicht Erzählen, oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß 
Martin


----------



## oBATMANo (26. November 2007)

Nur weil es bereits bestehende Termine gibt, heißt dass ja auch nich, dass da jeder mitfahren muß. Man muß ja auch nich mit jedem Radler gleich Kumpel sein, nur weil er auch nen Radl hat.

Find es gut, wenn sich unterschiedliche Termine bilden. So kann man nach Lust und Laune aussuchen.

Wär ich am Sonntag Morgen aus dem Bett gekommen, wär ich auch mal mitgekommen. Bin auch eher der Genussbiker. Komm schon runter wo ich runter will, aber bergauf mach ich mir keinen Streß, wenn ich ne gemütliche Tour fahr. Neunhof is auch nur 10 Min. von mir entfernt.
Dubbi, hab mich aber am Vorabend mit Bier aus seiner Heimat gequält und davon bekomm ich immer Migräne  
Kacke, mir fällt grad ein, der Kasten steht noch auf der Terrasse. Hoffentlich hats nich gefroren seit Samstag 



> Aber nur wenn keiner ne Nase zieht, wenn er mal ne Minute warten muß


zusammen losfahren -> zusammen ankommen

Tacho liegt seit nem Jahr mit leerer Batterie auf dem Schribtisch rum und XC Rennen fahr ich auch nich.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


speedy_j schrieb:


> .
> wenn ich dann lese, dass mit leuten gefahren wird, die nicht einmal 22 km mit kaum höhenmeter unbeschadet überstehen, dann kann ich mir meinen teil denken



Das war auf meinen Schwager bezogen der nur alle paar Wochen mal zum Fahren kommt und gemeint war ja dass ich absolut nix dagegen hab wenn mal ein ein Neueinsteiger mit dabei ist, dann werde ich selbstverständlich warten 
und keine Nase rümpfen wenns mal dauert. Leistungsmäßig bin ich ja (zumindestens bei den letzten Ausfahrten) im hinteren Drittel und weit unter der Kondition vom Beerchen (Martin). 



snorre schrieb:


> Ich stimme Ganion hier zu 100 % zu. Es sollte einfach nur ein Vorschlag sein, wie man sich mit anderen Bikern zu einer Tour zusammenfinden kann. Ein Angebot, sich anderen anzuschließen. Ganz ohne Leistungsgedanken sondern einfach nur aus Spaß am Fahren. Wer da ist ist eben da!
> Wem´s zu früh ist und/oder zu langsam - der braucht ja nicht mitkommen. Immer noch besser als hier rumzuposen.
> Ich werde mich jedenfalls bestimmt mal an einem Sonntag einklinken (aber gestern um 8 wars im Bett einfach zu gemütlich - bzw. draußen zu ungemütlich).
> Ich finde die Idee gut - weiter so.
> Grüße aus Neunhof, Snorre


 
Genau das was ich sagen wollte!

Also ich wäre auch für den Sonntag, wir können auch später losfahren und/oder mal verschiedene Strecken.

Ich persönlich fand es letztes mal ab 9 Uhr nicht schlecht, dann hat man auch noch was vom Tag und kann noch zuvor sein Bike säubern und schmieren bevor die Frau quängelt.


Aber schlagt mal vor ab wieviel Uhr wäre es Euch Sonntag frühs recht?

Ich schließe mich dann der Mehrheit an, bin ja heilfroh wenn was zusammenkommt. 

@ rex
Ich hoffe ihr habt nix dagegen wenn ich mich unverbindlich morgen an die 18 Uhr Obirunde dranghäng. Hab schon mitm lowfat gemailt. Falls ich merke dass ich dann eher ne Bremse bin weiß ich ja notfalls den Weg heim. Werd mir aber Mühe geben! 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. November 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Falls ich merke dass ich dann eher ne Bremse bin weiß ich ja notfalls den Weg heim. Werd mir aber Mühe geben!



schlimmer als am Buck wird es garantiert nicht


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. November 2007)

hät ich ein licht würd ich mitfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. November 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> schlimmer als am Buck wird es garantiert nicht



Na da bin ich ja froh, hätte ich das Gelände vorher am Buck gekannt wäre es auch besser gegangen, aber dies ist ja diesmal meine Hausstrecke 
Bis denn
Gruß
Marcus

P.S.: Vergesst das Lampengehäuse nicht wenn noch eins is, 10er is an Bord.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. November 2007)

die lampengehäuse pack ich ein. so ich es nicht vergesse.
bombemk. du hast jetzt schon den zweiten lampenbauworkshop
nicht mitgemacht, also zählt die ausrede jetzt nichtmehr...


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2007)

mein auto is kaputt.


----------



## lowfat (26. November 2007)

hat nicht jemand eine milde Lichtspende für den bombenkrater?

ich könnte Dir allenfalls einen 3W Luxeon LED Spot anbieten. Der macht aber nicht mehr Licht als eine Sigma Mirage   siehe Zabotrails Lampenvergleich


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. November 2007)

Ich hätte ne Mirage Evo als Ersatzlampe mit frisch geladenem Akku und Helmbefestigung dabei. Die könnte ich für die Fahrt anbieten, taugt aber nicht besonders viel (ist nur sicherheitshalber ne Alternative falls die Hauptlampe mal ausfällt).


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. November 2007)

hm wenn man beides kombiniert hab ich vllt genug licht  

ja wär aber nett wenn mir jemand ne funzel für eine fahrt leihen könnte. 
ich fahr ja normal eh nie nightride, aber einmal würd mich schon jucken.


----------



## Ganion (28. November 2007)

Hi Junx,

wie sieht's denn Sonntag Früh aus - geht was - hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. November 2007)

Aber logo,

sag wann und wo.

Schade dass du gerstern nicht mit dabei warst.
Hier ein paar Eindrücke..
http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=245&Itemid=1

Der Dreck ist am Fahrrad festgefroren gewesen und mein Getränk konnte ich nur noch lutschen. War aber saugut. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. November 2007)

Na was is jetzt mit sonntag?
Wer is dabei? Wann und Wo?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (30. November 2007)

Hi,

ja wenn es nicht zu stark regnet würde ich mit fahren.

Sonntag früh 9.30, als Vorschlag.

Ciao


----------



## Ganion (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

bei mir wird es leider nichts... habe zu viel zu tun und komme nicht rum. :-(

Trotzdem viel Spass und wenn mich der Rappel packt, dann rufe ich Marcus morgen früh dann an.

Bis dann


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch noch ein wenig planlos, da ich ne harte 6 Tage Woche hinter mir habe möchte ich aber schon ein wenig den Frust abradeln (aber ausschlafen wäre auch mal schön ).
Ich entscheide das wenn ich morgen Früh aus dem Fenster sehe und es vom Wetter her einigermaßen passt oder nicht.
Gruß


----------



## OldSchool (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi Cube, 
Schaue morgen auch rein und dann sehen wir weiter.

Wird dann aber sicher etwas später als sonst.

Ciao


----------



## OldSchool (2. Dezember 2007)

Morgen,

bin grerade auf gestanden. Wetter sieht ganz gut aus.
Ich werde nachher noch eine kleine Runde fahren.

Schönen Sonntag noch 

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Na ihr Franken, wie sieht es aus am Wochenende mit Biken???
Seid ihr schon alle im Winterschlaf oder nur arg unmotiviert bei dem Wetter?

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag Früh sein Radl ein wenig matschig zu machen?
Ich würde gerne die Heroldsberg (Northshore, Indianerspielplatz) + Kalchtrailrunde fahren.Egal bei welchem Wetter, ich muss mal wieder raus...
Es soll ja ein klein wenig Regnen/Schneien (ca 1L/qm), naja, das steigert den Spaßfaktor.

Oder fährt wer ne andere Runde, dann würd ich mich dort anschließen.

Zeitlichwäre es ab 9-9.30 Uhr ideal.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (4. Dezember 2007)

Wäre für mich eigentlich auch ne Sache und diese Woche ist auch wieder mehr Luft...

..von dem her - die Heroldsberger-Tour wäre mein Ding.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. Dezember 2007)

Na das sieht ja sehr gut aus...

Aber bitte die Schutzbleche mitnehmen und den hinteren Dämpfer schützen,
es soll sehr schlammig werden,he he.

Und wer ein wenig Adrenalin zuviel hat und gut gepanzert ist kann sich ja bei den Northshores und Schanzen austoben. Ansonsten wäre des sehr Tour und Traillastig.


----------



## todmoog (4. Dezember 2007)

Hab zur Zeit zu tun mit meinem Studium und die Sache mit der Beleuchtung läuft auch schleppend. Lust auf Biken hab ich schon und wenn es so weiter geht auch  nötig. 
Ich melde mich, sobald ich wieder einsatzbereit bin.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. Dezember 2007)

@ Todmoog
Naja, am Sonntag brachst du ja keine Beleuchtung und die Runde kennst ja auch schon (incl Schlammpassage)

Zur Beleuchtung.. ich hab jetzt ein schönes Gehäuse für meine IRC, hoffe dass ich sie bis Dienstag zur OBI-Tour fertig bekomme (hat letztes Mal riesig Spaß gemacht). Müsste ja nur mal zum Conrad rein aber ich habe absolut keine Lust mitm Auto zu fahren bei den Spritpreisen (außer das Fahrrad müsste wohin transportiert werden)


----------



## Ganion (5. Dezember 2007)

@Cube:
na ja - ich habe mir extra das kurze Specialized Schutzblech geholt... jetzt sollte der Dämpfer gesc hützt sein.

Wegen Conrad... jetzt ist der Spritpreis so hoch, dass die Versandkosten billiger sind.. von dem her - einfach bestellen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Dezember 2007)

au mann, wenn ihr immer nicht zu schlafenszeiten aufbrechen müsstet..

was heisst den north shore? north shore oder north shore drop ?

wann und wo?

vllt bin ich wach, dann komm ich vorbei
wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## dubbel (5. Dezember 2007)

pics?


----------



## Bombenkrator (5. Dezember 2007)

die kleinen dröppels. die packt man auch mit nem ccler. keine panik


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Also ich denke das sind Horthshore Drops, die ich mir aber sowiso nicht traue zu fahren. Der Schrat hat schonmal die Pics in Zabotrails gepostet aber hier noch mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung:
Den Indi.. dürfte ja jeder mittlerweile kennen:








und nun zu den Shores nicht weit vom Indi entfernt:







Wobei mitlerweile 2 neuere und größere NS-Drops nebendran stehen

Der Rest der Runde wird wie gesagt bis Kalchreuth sehr Waldautobahnlastig und wem es dann zuviel ist kann ja dort wieder aus der Runde aussteigen. Ich häng dann noch die Kalchtrail-Runde dran bzw wer nur bis nach Tennenlohe mitfahren will kann dies auch tun.

Ich würde mal sagen, für die etwas länger schlafenden Biker unter uns, Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Kreisverkehr Kalchreuth (Gasthaus Drei Linden), dort kann man dann sein Auto parken und evtl auf der halben Tour von Heroldsberg kommend aussteigen wenn mans eilig oder keine Lust mehr hat.
Die Kalch-Runde ist dann nochmal in etwa 22 km fast nur Singletrails.

Vom Wetter her rechne ich auf jeden Fall mal damit dass es ein wenig nieseln oder leicht regnen könnte: http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10763&id2=10763&ort=Kalchreuth&near=&tag=4


----------



## Ganion (6. Dezember 2007)

OK - 10:00 Uhr dann. Ich werde aber zeitlich dann auch nach der Heroldsbergtour aussteigen...

Feine Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (6. Dezember 2007)

ich werd auch kommen denk ich.


----------



## todmoog (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin nicht dabei. Hab heute im Dunkeln eine mittlere Runde durch den verdammten Dauerregen gedreht und dabei meine neue Mx-Power-Taschenlampe auf dem Lenker getestet. Für diese Woche hab ich die Hose voll (Wasser).
Naja - meine bestellten Bratbeck-Platinchen sind heute angekommen, die LiIon-Zellen werden wohl auch noch vor Weihnachten ankommen und gleiches trifft hoffentlich auch auf die restlichen Sachen zu, so dass ich dieses Jahr vielleicht noch einen Nightride mitmachen kann.

Bis dahin

Frohes Pedalieren

Thorsten


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey Thosten,

und wie ist die Ausleuchtung? So erhofft wie du es dir vorgestellt hast?
Kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass dir der Regen aufn Kecks geht, ich fahr ja auch jeden Tag mitm Radl in die Arbeit und denke dass die Singletrails so wie letztes Mal voll aufgeweicht sein werden wenns so weitergeht.
Aber gerade da machts doch am meisten Spaß (oder Wotan?).
Auf der Heroldsberger Seite sind ja eh wenige Singletrails und von dem her kommt man ja gut voran.

Fährt wer noch die Kalchtrails mit oder bleiben wir nur bei der H-Runde?


----------



## OldSchool (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,

komme morgen auch um 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## Blackcycle (8. Dezember 2007)

Fährt jemand von Erlangen mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Dezember 2007)

ich scheide aus, habe gerade in der schwarzachklamm mein rad zersägt..


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Dezember 2007)

@ wotan
na dann wirds ja jetzt mal Zeit fürs Fully oder?

Falls sich wer morgen verspätet oder absagen will hier nochmal meine Nummer: 0176/20782688
Also denn bis 10 Uhr, regnen solls ja nicht oder wenn dann nur ganz wenig.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Dezember 2007)

fully ist was für weiche leute ! wer mich auf einem fully sieht (ausser freerider), der darf mich vom rad schmeissen ! fullies sind was für BWLer


----------



## Blackcycle (9. Dezember 2007)

Das war mir einfach zu früh für Sonntagmorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (9. Dezember 2007)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Das war mir einfach zu früh für Sonntagmorgen.



Haben auf dich gewartete und dann das gleiche vermutet.


----------



## Ganion (9. Dezember 2007)

Nochmakl Danke an Mr. Cube - war wieder ne Spitzentour und den INdianerspielplatz müssen wir mal mit ner Kamera für ne längere Session besuchen... da lässt sich was machen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. Dezember 2007)

@ ganion

Ich muss dir ja noch die Videos schicken, war für die Witterung und Streckenkenntnis schon nicht schlecht aber ich habe so ein komisches Quitschen immer auf dem Video... woher das nur kommt.

Wenn das Wetter sich weiterhin so entwickelt können wir am Wochenende gut Biken, da der Boden gefroren ist. Wie wärs mal mitm Buck am kommenden Wochenende? Der Reichswald ist ja schon gut abgeradelt. Oder mal zum Steinbrüchlein die Anfängerpassagen durchmachen? Für die Fränkische ist das Wetter denk ich noch zu unsicher. 

Also wie schauts aus?


----------



## Ganion (10. Dezember 2007)

Na ja - hätte schon Lust - dann aber bitte früh los, damit es nicht so in den Sonntag rein geht.

Von dem her sag nen Treffpunkt irgendwo um 09:00 und dann passt das....

Wir könnten ja auch mal Coffee anhaun, ob sie uns durch den Stadtwald Fürth führen will....


----------



## Bombenkrator (10. Dezember 2007)

war auch nicht da, hab voll verpennt.
bin aus erlangen und steinbrüchlein wollte ich auch mal. 
da ich aber kein auto habe weiß ich nicht wie ich hinkommen soll zum steinbrüchlein (falls ihr das vorhabt)
buck wär ich natürlich auch dabei.

sollte das wetter passen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Dezember 2007)

Ganion schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja auch mal Coffee anhaun, ob sie uns durch den Stadtwald Fürth führen will....



da könnte auch ich guiden, wohne als Zirndorfer ja fast im Stadtwald  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (10. Dezember 2007)

@Stefan:
Wäre doch ein super Angebot... nur wann passt es dir zeitlich? ich will ungern den ganzen Sonntag zerlegen und starte deswegen ganz gern gleich morgens.

Ich war schon ein paar mal im Stadtwald und wir sind immer am NH Hotel los - da kann man ganz gut parken.

@Marcus:
Wie sieht's bei dir aus? Wäre Stadtwald auch ok?

@OldSchool:
gehste auch mit?


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Dezember 2007)

nachdem ich keine lange Anfahrt hab, kann es auch schon 9 Uhr sein, wenns später wäre, hätte ich auch nix dagegen  
Und Treffpunkt Hotel Forsthaus ist ok, mal was anderes, nicht immer an der Alten Veste  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. Dezember 2007)

Hört sich gut an und 9 Uhr Treffpunkt passt auch. Sagt wann und wo genau (wo ich mit Navi hinfinde), da Fürth ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln für mich ist.
Wetter schau bis jetzt gut aus, hab zwar am Samstag Weihnachtsfeier (bin dann noch ein wenig benommen am So in der Früh), bin aber auf jeden Fall mit am Start wenn was geht.


----------



## Ganion (11. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin,

ich kenne den Weg ab Boxdorf und kann Euch gerne mitnehmen bzw. vorausfahren... Platz im Anhänger hats ja genug 

Von dem her - Abfahrt in Boxdorf um 08:30 - dann sollten wir locker hinkommen.

Ich stells mal in LMB ein.


----------



## Ganion (11. Dezember 2007)

Hier hab ichs mal eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5583

Da ist auch ein Link auf den Treffpunkt in Google-Maps mit drin.


----------



## OldSchool (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

weiß nicht ob ich am Sonntag mit den Leutenbacher mit fahre. Bin mir noch nicht  ganz sicher.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich komm direkt hin, Gelegenheit mal wieder den Heckträger zu testen.
Vielleicht kann ich meinen Schwager noch überreden mitzukommen.
Hab mich bei LMB eingetragen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Dezember 2007)

Ok, dann braucht es nur noch halbwegs brauchbares Wetter für den Sonntag... Weil bei so einem Dauerregen macht das keinen Spass  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## todmoog (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist schon eine bestimmte Strecke (nlänge) im Stadtwald geplant? Evtl. bis Cadolzburg? Das wäre nämlich richtig praktisch, weils langsam an der Zeit ist mich wieder daheim (Cadolzburg) blicken zu lassen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Dezember 2007)

nö, geplant ist noch nix, aber aus dem Stadtwald ist es ja nicht so weit bis Cadolzburg, sprich das sollte zu schaffen sein  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (11. Dezember 2007)

Machbar ist es definitiv Ich würde halt von der Nürnberger Altsatd rausfahren, mit euch durch den Stadtwal heizen, dann nach Cadolzburg fahren, mir dort die Plauze vollschlagen und anschließend zurück nach Nürnberg fahren (für Forstautobahnen reicht zum Glück meine aktuelle Beleuchtung).
Der einzige unsicher Faktor ist der Samstag Abend und seine evtl. Auswirkungen auf mein "Erwachen" am Sonntag: 

P.S.: Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer einer Klingel mit Kompaß - nie wieder verfahren auch wenn das GPS ausfällt *wegduck*


----------



## Ganion (16. Dezember 2007)

N'Abend,

brrrrr.... war das kalt heute morgen.... aber trotzdem ne gute Tour. Reo und ich waren gut 1 1/2 h unterwegs und der Stadtwald hat schon viele gute Ecken.

Aber so langsam wird es Winter.... mal sehen wieviel Lust ich bei der Kälte noch habe.

Also Danke an Reo für die gute Tour.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Sorry musste leider gestern absagen, aber mein Chef hat es an der Weihnachtsfeier zu gut gemeint und ich war in der Früh noch praktisch klinisch tot. (naja, nach 8 weizen und 4 Schoppen Wein als Nichttrinker).
Bin erst um 4 Uhr nach Hause gekommen, war aber um 8 Uhr auf der Matte, nur das mitm Rad bzw. Autofahren hätte da definitiv nicht geklappt und ich habs mir auch nochmal später "durch den Kopf gehen lassen" :kotz: .

Hoffe ich darf nächstes Mal wieder mit  .


----------



## Ganion (17. Dezember 2007)

Na kloar.... siehste mal - der Alkohol macht zwar fröhlich, aber nicht zufrieden ;-)

Aber es ist jetzt echt unangenehm und langsam glaube ich, es wird Winter und wir sollten aufs Snowmobil umsteigen....


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Dezember 2007)

*Da ich nun für sehr lange Zeit Abstinenz vom berauschenden Getränken gelobe ,und jetzt die meisten Urlaub haben, stellt sich doch gleich die Frage:

Wann biken wir mal wieder? 

Eigentlich ist doch das Wetter zur Zeit optimal, naja gut ein wenig frisch ist es schon, aber der Boden liefert optimalen Grip, Schnee liegt auch noch nicht und Matschig ist es zur zeit auch nicht. 

Ich werf dann mal so meine Ideen in die Runde:

Freitag N8ride 19 Uhr? Neunhof?
Montag: Hl.Abend Morgenrunde(Fränkische?)
Nach den Feiertagen mal öfers z.B Buck,Steinbr,Röthenbachklamm usw. (wer rastet der rostet und da kann der Gänsebraten+Kuchen wieder abgeradelt werden)*


----------



## Ganion (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi Cubie,

hmmm... jetzt muss ich mcih echt mal outen... im Moment freue ich mich über den warmen Stuhl hier....  

Also vor Weihnachten wird's bei mir nix mehr - da habe ich zu viel zu tun...

Aber nach Weihnachten können wir mal planen... vielleicht sollten wir mal die erste Woche im Januar was für die Fränkische planen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> *Wann biken wir mal wieder?
> 
> Eigentlich ist doch das Wetter zur Zeit optimal, naja gut ein wenig frisch ist es schon, aber der Boden liefert optimalen Grip, Schnee liegt auch noch nicht und Matschig ist es zur zeit auch nicht. *



Stimmt, ich werd wohl morgen nachmittag ein wenig im Stadtwald + Umgebung fahren gehen  Urlaub muss doch zu was gut sein  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. Dezember 2007)

@ Reo
Hät ich morgen nicht nen Termin nachmittags würd ich ja gern mitfahren

@ Ganion
Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr wäre es besser wegen Urlaub, in der ersten Woche im neuen Jahr muss ich bis 22 Uhr wieder schufften und danach hab ich nen Zupfer (Ami) für 2 wochen am Bein, den ich einarbeiten muss und der danach meine Maschine mit übern großen Teich nimmt.

Schade dass es bei dir vor Weinachten nix mehr wird, da es ja bis zum 2 Weihnachtsfeiertag schön bleiben soll. 

Naja, vielleicht geht doch mal wieder was......


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Wems nicht zu kurzfristig, ich würde gerne heut Abend ne kleine Runde durch den reichswald drehen (Uhrzeit egal), aber alleine nicht unbedingt. Wer Lust hat kann ja gerne mal kurz durchklingeln 0911/4198626 

Am Montag fahren wir ebenfalls ne kleine Runde (wohin genau wird sich noch zeigen,denke aber ebenfalls Reichswald,evtl Buck) ab 9 Uhr. Nur so zur info wer lust hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

bin erst ab 26. wieder einsatzbereit. Hatte die letzten beiden Wochen eine ziemlich üble Erkältung und echt viel Stress im Job. Bin immer noch nicht ganz auf Deck.

War heute Abend  in Eckenhaid Schlittschuhlaufen mit der Familie. Eisfläche ist schön glatt und ohne Schnee sehr schön zu laufen. Die haben da auch ne "Flutlichtanlage".


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Dezember 2007)

Am Montag wär ich evtl. dabei.
Also wenn ich aus dem Bett komm bzw. der Abend nich zum Morgen wird.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsch Euch frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Feiertage.​


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Ganion (25. Dezember 2007)

Und auch von mir die besten Wünsche und das 2008 ein geniales Bikejahr wird!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. Dezember 2007)

Wie siehts aus am Sonntag mit ner Runde um den Buck? Wer hat Lust? Ich werde wahrscheinlich von Kalchreuth aus starten(je nach Wetter), man kann sich aber direkt am Tiergarten treffen.
Kennt sich dort wer genau aus? Ich bins zwar schon mal gefahren aber damals waren in der Nacht alle Katzen grau: http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=223&Itemid=36


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. Dezember 2007)

Also,

die morgige Tour wir sehr Freeridelastig werden, da ich die Heroldsberger Seite (Shores+Indi) und den oberen Reichswald (Felsenabfahrt+Rundparcour) anfahre. 
Werde um 10 Uhr starten und ca 13-13.30 Uhr wieder in Kalchreuth sein.
Vom Tempo her wirds diesmal langsamer zugehen, da ein absoluter Neuling mit am Start ist.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsch Euch einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes Neues Jahr 2008.

Mögen die guten Vorsätze fruchten und das Neue Jahr viel Bikespaß mit sich bringen.

Apropos: Ich dreh morgen Nachmittag ne Neujahrsrunde duch den Reichswald, also wer Lust und keinen Kater hat kann ja mit (0911/4198626)​


----------



## Bombenkrator (31. Dezember 2007)

wie wird die runde aussehen und wo startest du?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (31. Dezember 2007)

Start ist in Kalchreuth, Ziel ist Truppenübungsplatz Tennenlohe, dort evtl ein wenig bei den Schanzen und Freeriden und wieder zurück. Dauer ca 2-3 Std. 
Können aber auch Heroldsberger Seite zum Indi+Viechtrieb (Wurzelstrecke unter Hochspannungsleitung) fahren.Je nach Lust und Laune.
Zeit wird so gegen 15 uhr sein, da ich um 12 Uhr noch zum Essen+Neujahrwünschen muss. Also ist für den Rückweg ne Lampe sinnvoll, da die Sonne ja schon um 16.30 Uhr untergeht.

@ Bombenkrator
Was willst du fahrn? Kannst mich auch kurz vorher mal anrufen um Treff usw. abzuklären.


----------



## OldSchool (1. Januar 2008)

Hi Cube!

frohes Neues.

Komme heute auch mit. Treffpunkt wie üblich?
Rufe dich kurz bevor ich fahre (ca.14.30) an.


----------



## OldSchool (1. Januar 2008)

@ Alle

Heute findet nichts statt.


----------



## todmoog (1. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Ich fahr auch mit.
Bis 1500h schaffe ich es nicht zum üblichen Treffpunkt in Kalchreuth aber ich stoße dann auf dem Übungsplatz dazu. Handy habe ich dabei. 0163970929

Edit: Sehe grade, dass sich etwas geändert hat. Schade - dann fahr ich halt allein.


----------



## OldSchool (1. Januar 2008)

Hi todmoog,

Haben uns knapp verpasst (siehe Uhrezeit). Bin dann auch allein Gefahren und gerade zurück gekommen. Vielleicht beim nächstenmal.


----------



## Bombenkrator (1. Januar 2008)

hat jemand lust auf bischen freeriden am schießplatz (tennenlohe)? morgen?

eher springlastig, ich kann keine touren fahren mit meiner maschine...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. Januar 2008)

Hi

hört sich gut an.... muss aber leider ab morgen wieder abreiten bis 22 Uhr  .

Bei mir gehts erst wieder am Sonntag,muss mal nen kleinen Klappspaten mitnehmen für eine passende Schanze und einer vernünftigen Anfahrt (so kleine Schanzen gibts bis jetzt noch nicht am Truppenübungsplatz  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (2. Januar 2008)

> Hi
> 
> hört sich gut an.... muss aber leider ab morgen wieder abreiten bis 22 Uhr



Wen "abreiten"?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Januar 2008)

Jo "Abreiten" den ganzen Tag von von einer zur anderen Maschine hin und her galopieren.
Naja, aber nächste Woche gehts wieder besser bei mir.


----------



## OldSchool (2. Januar 2008)

Alles klar. Viel Spaß noch. Bis demnächst.


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Januar 2008)

... verklickt


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. Januar 2008)

Hey @ All,

Sind eure Ketten eingefroren oder warum geht hier zur Zeit nix mehr.

Wie siehts denn jetzt mal aus mit ner Tour in der Fränkischen (würde da mal den 20.01 in die Runde werfen).

Bin zwar morgen ziemlich in der Früh am Truppenübungsplatz unterwegs (aber mit nem Harleyfahrer aus Amiland), das kann man dann doch nicht Biken nennen sondern eher ne ruhige Kaffeefahrt(naja, ein kleiner Schluck guter Gerstensaft ist aber mit).
Dienstag evtl. [email protected](hoffentlich springen mich diesmal die Bäume nicht an und die Beleuchtung macht keine Zicken  ).

Dann könnte man doch für Donnerstag([email protected] oder Buck) und Sonntag(evtl. Fränkische oder [email protected]Ü) was planen oder?
Also schlagt mal vor.


----------



## Ganion (14. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin,

bei mir war jetzt der Hustenvirus drin.... und den habe ich auch die letzten 2 Wochen nicht losbekommen. Wird jetzt aber wieder besser.

Die Neideck-Tour wäre eigentlich klasse - ich check mal die Termine ab. Lust hätte ich unbedingt.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. Januar 2008)

Wow ein Lebenszeichen,

Erstmal noch gute Besserung.
Waren gestern im Reichswald unterwegs mit nem Stop aufm Kugelfang bei einem kühlen Bier mit super Wetter und toller Aussicht. 
Werd ja morgen meine Änderung an der Beleuchtung(Superseal-Stecker) beim N8ride testen (hoffentlich ohne Wackelkontakt wie letzte Woche).

Nun soll ja das Wetter wieder etwas schlechter werden, aber da finden wir schon mal einen schönen Tag für die Tour.

Zeit und Lust hätte ich zum Biken die nächsten 2 Wochen+WE immer (und auch dringend nötig, von der ganzen Fresserei auf Firmenkosten ist meine Siluette sehr sehr bauchlastig geworden).


----------



## Ganion (14. Januar 2008)

Ja - mich regt das "Nicht-Fahren" auch auf - wird Zeit, dass wieder was geht.

Ich möchte dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mehr in die Fränkische raus, da wir da ja so geniale Strecken vor der Tür haben.... und mich ja die neuen Strecken reizen.


----------



## Ganion (16. Januar 2008)

Hi All,

also wenn das Wetter einigermassen hinhaut würde mir ja für Sonntag Vormittag die Neideck-Tour zusagen... wie sieht's bei euch aus - will jemand mit?

Am Sonntag:
Regenrisiko 23% bei 10° - klingt doch gut.

Plan:
Abfahrt 09:00 in Nürnberg Boxdorf mit dem Auto in die Fränkische - ne ca. 3 - 4 h Tour dann auf den SingleTrails rund um die Neideck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. Januar 2008)

Bin mit an Bord.
Bring evtl noch jemanden mit.
Wo und wann wär Treffpunkt in der Fränkischen?


----------



## Ganion (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo Marcus,

super - also ich habe den Termin im LMB gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5430

Da ist auch der Treffpunkt eingetragen und ich würde 10:00 dort vorschlagen.

Falls noch jemand ab Nürnberg Nord mit möchte - ich habe noch Platz in Auto und Anhänger (für die Bikes).


----------



## bandys (18. Januar 2008)

auch platz fürn tandem?  oder sind tandems unerwünscht?

gruß
chris


----------



## Ganion (18. Januar 2008)

Na ja - wie sicher seit ihr mit dem Tandem auf steilen Singletrails?


----------



## bandys (18. Januar 2008)

joa eigentlich sicher, wir sind eben ein verrücktes paar - sind schon oft mit dem tandem hängengeblieben  und fett geschmissen... usw.. aber macht echt spass,   muss nur meine alte überreden, seit dem das kind da is fährt se kaum noch, und ich hab zur zeit kein anderes bike.

gruß
chris


----------



## Ganion (18. Januar 2008)

Na ja - mich stört das nicht - probieren könnt ihr das allemal und wenn es nicht klappt - wir machen ja eine Rundtour, wo man auch jederzeit auf normalere Wege ausweichen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Januar 2008)

Ist ja krass, mit dem Tandem über Felsen und Wurzeln, das wärs, macht bestimmt viel Spaß. (tolle Bilder von dem Mountain-Tamdem-Bike)
Habe gerade eben meinen Freeridehelm (Giro Xen) bekommen, ist ja die passende Gelegenheit ihn gleich einzuweihen bzw. einzuweichen.
Mit schlammigen Untergrund und viel Matsch müssen wir rechnen bei dem Wetterbericht, aber (seihen wir mal ehrlich), da macht es ja gerade erst Spaß.
Mein Schwager muss wahrscheinlich früher zuhause sein, deswegen fährt er denk ich nicht mit, somit ist noch ein Plätzchen auf dem Fahrradträger bei mir frei ab Kalchreuth. Zur Not würde auch noch ein Bike zerlegt in Kombi passsen.


----------



## Ganion (18. Januar 2008)

Hi Cubie... freu mich auch schon auf den Schmodder...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Januar 2008)

Wie wärs dann mal nächste Woche mit Schmodder by Night?(aber das können wir ja auch noch am Sonntag bereden)

Bin zur Zeit am Lampen bauen und heiß drauf mitm Fully den Reichswald zu erhellen. Hab nun zur Zeit 3 SB-Lampen(in 3 verschiedenen Gehäusen). Alle  noch mit 20w IRC ausgerüstet, will aber mal demnächst ne Led version basteln.


----------



## Ganion (19. Januar 2008)

Kommende Woche muss ich mal sehen - hab recht viel mit nem Kundenprojekt zu tun :-( .... aber Bewegung braucht der Mensch.

Jetzt lass uns mal morgen die Neideck unsicher machen und du kannst da ja auch gerne deine Funzeln anmachen  

Das Wetter schaut gut aus - vielleicht kriegt ja noch jemand Lust aufzuspringen?


----------



## weichling (19. Januar 2008)

Shit, 
mein Dämpfer vom LV ist grad beim Service.
mit Starrbike habe ich glaube ich ka lust.

weichling




Ganion schrieb:


> Kommende Woche muss ich mal sehen - hab recht viel mit nem Kundenprojekt zu tun :-( .... aber Bewegung braucht der Mensch.
> 
> Jetzt lass uns mal morgen die Neideck unsicher machen und du kannst da ja auch gerne deine Funzeln anmachen
> 
> Das Wetter schaut gut aus - vielleicht kriegt ja noch jemand Lust aufzuspringen?


----------



## Ganion (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ne feine Tour - wobei schon ganz schön viel Berg dabei ist... man kommt sich vor wie in Österreich.

Marcus stellt mal noch ein paar Bilder ein..


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Januar 2008)

Hi

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl:

Für alle Daheimgebliebenen, ihr hab wirklich was verpasst. War super geil und ich sag nur: 21km und 987 HM!

Hier nur ein kleiner Auszug:


























Aber für die Höhlendurchquerung nehme ich mir nächses Mal eine Lampe mit.

@Ganion
Hast dein Radl wieder sauber bekommen? Ich schick dir die kompletten Bilder mal morgen


----------



## Ganion (20. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Bilder - ne - habe irgendwie meine Beine nicht mehr bewegen können und hoffe auf die nächste Regenausfahrt.  War aber auch stellenweise pappig...

Aber die Fränkische Schweiz hat schon geniale Strecken...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Januar 2008)

kann eigentlich nur besser gewesen sein als meine Tour heute: wir waren zu fünft im Stadtwald und Umgebung unterwegs, insgesamt 5 Platten innerhalb einer halben Stunde und eine gerissene Kette    

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ganion (20. Januar 2008)

Wow - wo seid ihr denn da reingefahren? Klingt so als hätte da mal wieder ein Anti-Biker Reissnägel ausgekippt.....

Aber der Fürther Stadtwald hat auch meine Kette mal gefressen... liegt wohl dort in der Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Januar 2008)

Tolles Benutzerbild! (woher kenn ich das nur). Vielleicht taucht nächstes Jahr im Kalender so eins mit auf?!

Schade dass das mittlere Bild mit dem Slide nicht so gut auf dem Bild rauskommt als es in Echt ausgesehen hat.

Aber mal ne andere Frage so nebenbei, mir ist heute bei der Tour so richtig aufgefallen wie sch...ße ich mit den Leggins-Radhosen aussehe.
Wo gibts in Nürnberg nen BW-Army Shop bzw wo bekomm ich solche Hosen günstig her die was taugen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Januar 2008)

Höchstwahrscheinlich an der Südseite vom Dillenberg gut zurückgeschnittene Schlehen-Hecken. Ich hatte einen dicken Dorn im Vorderreifen, der hat die Luft sogar noch bis heim gehalten  wenn auch nur gerade so... Dann gings zügig weiter: "oh, mein Hinterrad wird so langsam platt, lass uns weiterfahren". Beim Losfahren mal eben die Kette gerissen. Treffpunkt Aussichtsturm Cadolzburg ausgemacht, wir fahren heim und holen ihn ab. 300m weiter, nächster Platten, wieder hinten. Derjenigen erklärt, wie sie an den Treffpunkt kommt, in dem Moment der nächste "oh, mein Vorderrad ist auch platt". Also sind wir zu zweit heimgefahren, ich gerade so mit fast plattem Reifen, VW Bus geschnappt und die restlichen drei abgeholt. Inzwischen ist noch ein Reifen platt...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. Januar 2008)

hat in näherer zeit einer lust auf freeriden am amigelände (tennenlohe) oder am rathsberg?

bischen droppen und springen...
ist alles anfängergerecht möchte ich mal behaupten


----------



## Ganion (21. Januar 2008)

@Marcus:
Yo - super Bild, oder ;-) - hat der Cube Team Rider heute gemacht 

Also Army-Sachen kriegst du am Besten im American Store gegenüber vom Germanischen Museum in Nürnberg. Ist unten im Maximum drin. Die Hose ist schon praktisch - allerdings brauche ich da unten nen Zug drin, sonst bleibt man immer hängen. Vom Preis her aber unschlagbar gegenüber den viel zu teuren Rad-Funktionshosen, wo die Beine mehr atmen können als meine Lunge...


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Januar 2008)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> hat in näherer zeit einer lust auf freeriden am amigelände (tennenlohe) oder am rathsberg?
> 
> bischen droppen und springen...
> ist alles anfängergerecht möchte ich mal behaupten



wann willste denn fahren gehen? Ich muß erst am 1.2. wieder arbeiten 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Januar 2008)

entweder donnerstag oder freitag nachmittags wollte ich.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Januar 2008)

klingt gut, wenns Wetter passt, bin ich dabei.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Januar 2008)

Wenns bei mir klappt schau ich auch mal vorbei wenn ihr nach tennenlohe fahrt sofern ich mein Bike bis dahin wieder vom Klebeschlamm von gestern befreit haben sollte (kack Abkürzung durchn Wald).


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. Januar 2008)

ok wie siehts bei euch jetzt aus? welcher termin ist euch lieber?
ich tendier zu donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab Zeit...  Donnerstag ist ok.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Januar 2008)

Jo, Do ist OK. 
Um Wieviel Uhr und wo genau?


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. Januar 2008)

gegen 3 uhr am panzerstand? die mauer da


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Januar 2008)

da ich mit dem Auto komme, werd ich unten an der B4/Kurt-Schumacher Straße parken, von da ist's ja nicht weit bis zum Panzerstand. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. Januar 2008)

wir können uns auch dort schon davor treffen. muss ja eh dort lang.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Januar 2008)

Ihr müsst ja Zeit haben (oder Urlaub). Da ich von Kalchreuth aus starte und erst um 14.30 Uhr von der Arbeit raus komme, werd ich dann vor Ort zu Euch stoßen.
Ihr fahrt ja eh mit schwerem Gerät und werdet wahrscheinlich nicht sehr weit weg sein.
Also falls ich nicht bis 15 Uhr am Panzerstand bin such ich Euch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (27. Januar 2008)

hi 

wann geht mal wieder was. evtl. freeride am rathsberg.


@cube team biker

könntest du mir die bilder geben die du von mir gemacht hast von der letzten "tour"


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Januar 2008)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> @cube team biker
> 
> könntest du mir die bilder geben die du von mir gemacht hast von der letzten "tour"



stimmt, da war ja was. Könntest du sie mir auch schicken?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Januar 2008)

Hi

War eher ein oder zwei Videos, da das Fotohandy nicht so schnell auslöst.
Schickt mir einfach mal eure Emailadresse und ich sende sie euch zu. (sind aber alles nur ca 7sek. Clips, ihr ward immer so schnell ausm Bild)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Geht morgen Früh etwas?
Ich will den Reichswald mal wieder unter die Räder nehmen. Wer Lust hat kann ja mit, fahre um ca 9 uhr von Kalchreuth los, aber man kann sich ja auch unterwegs wo treffen.Einfach durchrufen 0911/4198626.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## OldSchool (3. Februar 2008)

Hi Cube,
komme auch . Ich rufe dich aber noch mal an.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (3. Februar 2008)

Hi

Bin nun wieder zurück von der Tour, hab aber dein Posting erst jetzt gelesen und das Handy in der Eile heut morgen vergessen.Beim Vorbeifahren hab ich aber auch keinen gesehen.
Naja, dann hoffentlich andermal.
Ich fahre zumindestens jeden Sonntag um 9 Uhr in den Reichswald, außer bei größeren Touren in die Fränkische (wie am 17.2)
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## OldSchool (3. Februar 2008)

Hi

war um n 9.05 am Treffpunkt und bin dann aber auch gleich weitergefahren.
Bin auch vor einer halben Stunde zurück gekommen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Februar 2008)

Hi zusammen,

Also, da ja bekanntlich am kommenden Wochenende ein bombiges Wetter werden soll könnte man doch mal wieder des Radl entstauben.
Wie siehts aus Wer hat Lust? Samstag oder Sonntag, wobei mir der Sonntag besser passen würde, zur Not fahr ich auch gerne SA+SO. Wohin? Reichswald,HBG,  Buck oder Fränkische? Tour oder FR?
Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir dieses Mal nichts zusammen bekommen würden.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Marcus,

ich bin dieses Wochenende unterwegs und kann deswegen leider nicht :-(.

Den 17.02. habe ich aber fest im Kalender stehen....

Viel Spass auf jeden Fall dieses Wochenende dann.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. Februar 2008)

HI Mike,

Jo, der 17.2. ist fix. Mitfahrer haben sich auch schon gemeldet bei mir. Wird bestimmt lustig.
Bleibt die Route Nr. 27 im Bikeguide mit nem Abstecher zur Burg Neideck?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (8. Februar 2008)

Ich muss mir die Route heute Abend mal anschaun - aber warum auch nicht - jeder Vorschlag ist willkommen .

Und Neideck ist auf jeden Fall die Aussicht und die Abfahrt wert.


----------



## OldSchool (8. Februar 2008)

Hi,
bin scheiß krank. Gerade jetzt wo das Wetter gut ist und ich Urlaub habe.
Na ja kann man nicht ändern.


----------



## Ganion (8. Februar 2008)

Na dann schau mal, dass du bist zum 17.02.2008 wieder fit bist und fahr mit in die Fränkische raus... 

*Ich hatte jetzt aber auch 4 Wochen mit dem Grippevirus zu tun - ist echt hartnäckig dieses Jahr... *


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Februar 2008)

Hi

@ Ganion

Es geht eh ein Teilstück zur Neideckgrotte hin was wir auch wieder zurück müssen und dies war ja letztes Mal, wo wir vorbeigefahren sind, ausgeschildert. Sind zwar nur 16km und 395 HM aber es muss ja nicht immer so eine Mördertour sein wie letztes Mal.
Alternativ könnten wir ja auch die Nr. 25 fahren(Pfaffenstein-Adlerstein-Riesenburg), ist ein wenig anspruchsvoller mit steilen Trails und harte Abstiege und hat 23km und 668 HM.
Ich wär aber trotzdem für die NR. 27 Neideckgrotte.


@ Oldschool

Jo, das ist echt Pech weil du krank bist, also kurier dich schnell aus weil das Wetter bleibt noch so bis nächstes Wochenende so(hoffentlich)


----------



## Ganion (10. Februar 2008)

Lass uns die Neideck-Grotte fahren - das passt schon 

Treffpunkt draussen wieder um 10:00?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. Februar 2008)

Hi

Haben heute die Reichswaldrunde gedreht mit 26 Km und 437HM. Unter anderem hatte ich 2 unfreiwillige Begegnungen mit dem fränkischen Waldboden. Hoffe dass mein Arm (Bluterguß) und der Knöchel (Verstaucht) bis Sonntag wieder besser ist.

Wäre super wenn wir bis 14 Uhr wieder von der Neideck-Tour zurück sind.
Mir persönlich wäre 9 Uhr am Aldi Parklaptz im Ebermannstadt ganz recht. Ich bring noch 3 Leute mit, deswegen sollten wir schon so bald starten, damit wir im Zeitplan nicht hinterher sind.


----------



## Ganion (10. Februar 2008)

09:00 passt mir auch gut... wollte nur Rücksicht auf dich nehmen  .... ach ja - keine Weihnachtsfeier im Moment ;-)

Und der Arm wird schon wieder.... wo hat es dich den geworfen ... .das Eselchen?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. Februar 2008)

Ich sollte halt doch keine 2 tage hintereinander so ne Tour machen, irgendwann verlassen einen die Kräfte.

War am Samstag von 16-18 Uhr am Kugelfang die seitliche Abfahrt üben und gestern am nächsten morgen wieder die Tour Felsenabfahrt-Rundparcour-Sandgrube-Kugelfang, wobei es mich gleich am Anfang beim Rundparcour auf losem Sand und Moos den Vorderreifen und später dann auf der Wurzelpassage beim Wildgehege ebenfalls vorne weggezogen hat.

Also dann lassen wir mal 9 Uhr und ich sag dann allen Bescheid. Wir bestimmt ne super Tour.


----------



## Ganion (11. Februar 2008)

Hmmmm.... solltest dann doch mal über Protektoren nachdenken... in unserem Alter brauchen wir langsam sowas ;-)

Poste die Ausfahrt doch mal im LMB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. Februar 2008)

Hi

OK, hab ich gemacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5870

Hab heut das Stereo und das Milky zum Kundendienst gebracht und wenns blöd läuft bekomm ich mein Radl nicht so schnell weil die Manitou Gabel evtl eingeschickt werden muss, da sie schon ein paar Mal plötzlich von 140mm auf 100mm eingesackt ist.
Zur Not komm ich halt mitm Hardtail (Team)


----------



## Ganion (12. Februar 2008)

Das wäre ja schade - aber gut - geht auch mit dem HT... dann biste bergauf wieder so schnell ;-)

Hier noch der Link für Google-Maps:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...03995&spn=0.048209,0.134926&z=14&iwloc=B&om=0


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. Februar 2008)

Hi

Also, hab mein Stereo heut wieder abgeholt. Ob die Gabel hält wird sich am Sonntag Zeigen, neue Dichtungen und ein spezielles Öl sind auf jeden Fall gemacht worden.

Hab mir auch gleich ein paar Ellbow-Protektoren von SixSixOne rausgelassen, sicher ist sicher. Bin nun bereit für die Tour. Foto nehm ich wieder mit.
Wir aber denk ich ziemlich kalt am So in der Früh, also warm anziehen.
Mit ist gestern mtim HT schon die Schaltung eingefroren (um 22 Uhr).

so long


----------



## OldSchool (15. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

werde am Sonntag nicht mitkommen. Bin noch nicht fit genug für so eine Tour.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Ganion (15. Februar 2008)

Na schade :-(

Aber da kommen schon noch mehr Touren in die Fränkische dieses Jahr.

@Marcus:
Soll ich die Tour eigentlich wieder aufs GPS drauf packen?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. Februar 2008)

@oldschool

Schade, wünsch dir noch gute Besserung

@ Ganion
Wär nicht schlecht, dann sind wir auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.
Also ich bring noch 2 Leute mit. Kommt sonst noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (16. Februar 2008)

war einer von euch heute in der gegend um kalchreuth (und hat seinen audi tt bei tennenlohe geparkt)?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Februar 2008)

Hm, fast die selbe Frage könnte ich auch stellen: war heute einer von euch am Steinbrüchlein und hatte seinen Audi TT dort geparkt?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OldSchool (16. Februar 2008)

Ich nicht weder da noch dort.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. Februar 2008)

Das könnte doch fast  nur der Wotan gewesen sein!


----------



## dubbel (17. Februar 2008)

nee, der wars nicht, 
und denn kenn ich ja auch...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Nun, was soll ich sagen, wir sind wieder von unserer heutigen Tour zurück. Gestartet sind wir bei -8° in Ebermannstadt mit einer kleinen Verzögerung.

Hier ein paar kleine Eindrücke:

Zuerst eine kleine Aufwärmpause bei einem Schluck Jagertee, hicks 






Hier ein paar Pics vom Zuckerhut auf 515m üNN. 









Und zu guter letzt ein schöner Schnappschuss auf der gut besuchten Neideck





Aber alles in Allem eine super Tour bei traumhaftem Wetter.


----------



## Ganion (17. Februar 2008)

N'Abend,

das war ne feine Tour 

Und zu kalt war's auch nicht. Die Tour 27 kann man getrost empfehlen.

Jungs - war echt lustig und eine super Tour - so kann die Saison nur klasse werden!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Februar 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Hm, fast die selbe Frage könnte ich auch stellen: war heute einer von euch am Steinbrüchlein und hatte seinen Audi TT dort geparkt?



das war ich aber...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Februar 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> das war ich aber...



War ja klar


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Februar 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> das war ich aber...



hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können, so mit einem zabotrails Pulli  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Februar 2008)

warst du das, der mit der frau im hinteren krater zugekuckt hat?

irgendwie habe ich dich ohen schweres gerät nicht erkannt..


----------



## FO-mega Local (19. Februar 2008)

Der Wotan ist aber keine DIMB Nutte, dubbel wollte nur wissen welch dummer Audifahrer uns letztens in Kalchi so doof angelabert hat.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Februar 2008)

etzt versteh ich ... DMU !!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Februar 2008)

Halo Leutz,

Wie siehts aus morgen mit ner Runde bei dem bombastischem Wetter (letzter Tag bevor es schlechter wird)?

Sagt mal an.


----------



## todmoog (23. Februar 2008)

Ich ziehe es seit letztem Wochenende vor gemeinsam mit meiner Erkältung/Grippe/sonstwas in Selbstmitleid zu versinken. 
Wünsche allen viel Spaß, die an diesem Wochenende MTB fahren.


----------



## Ganion (23. Februar 2008)

Hi Marcus,

Wochenende ist leider voll.... und ich habe keinen Babysitter.... ich nehme mal wieder das nächste Wochenende ins Visier - mal sehen.

Ach ja - und es wäre super, wenn du mir mal noch bitte die Bilder von unserer letzten Tour schicken könntest.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Februar 2008)

Hi

wir fahren morgen früh um 9 Uhr von Kalchreuth los und machen die übliche Tour durch den Reichswald.

@Ganion
Wir hatten am nächsten Samstag ne "Tagestour" geplant, die du ja schon kennst. Wir wollten evtl die Tour Neideck-Muschelquelle-Oswaldhöhle-Adlerstein fahren um den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden. Sind ja "nur" 987 HM. Mal sehen wie das Wetter so mitspielt. Evtl hast du ja Lust wieder die Extremtour zu radln.

Bilder schick ich dir.


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. März 2008)

Servus,

wollt mich jetzt einfach mal "anmelden" zu eurer Runde.
Ich wohn direkt vorm Nürnberger Flughafen und fahr im Moment ein Stevens S8.
Wann gehts denn das nächste mal los?



schönen Gruß 

Jakob


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. März 2008)

Hi,

Momentan ist ein wenig ne Flaute wegen dem Wetter, hätte mich gestern beinahe runtergeweht, war doch ein wenig Orkan-iger als ich es gedacht habe.

Das Wetter schaut auch für die nächste Zeit nich so rosig aus, aber wenn es einigermaßen passt fahre ich nächsten Sonntag ne Runde durchn Reichswald.

Zwischenzeitlich futter ich mir vor der Glotze wieder was an um nen Grund zu haben aufs Radl steigen zu müssen, Wetter hin oder her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (3. März 2008)

Hi KGK,

willkommen in der Runde... nächsten Sonntag früh wäre doch mal wieder was!

Muss auch mal wieder aufs Rad...


----------



## kindergartenkin (4. März 2008)

Servus,

nächsten also nächsten Sonntag wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei, Treffpunkt ist bei euch ja Kalchreuth am Kreisl und so immer gegen 9 uhr rum.


... hmm ich dreh jetzt gleich mal ne Runde  



Gruß Jakob


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Am Sonntag geht bei mir klar um 9 Uhr am Kresil un Kalchreuth.

Drehen die übliche Runde? Felsenabfahrt-Rundparcour(Winterleite)-Steinbruch-Einfahrt Trails-Schießplatz-Bach! (keine Bahndurchfahrt)-Drei Linden Trail-Felsenkeller.


----------



## Ganion (4. März 2008)

Ok - ich plane auch mal damit - sollte eigentlich klappen. 

Soll es ins LMB?


----------



## kindergartenkin (4. März 2008)

Ok,

war heut sehr matschig rutschig und an sehr vielen Stellen waren richtige überschwemmungen  auch durch den Bach wenn man neben der Sandgrube (Herolzberg) fahren will ... ui ui ui da liegen sehr viele Bäume aber man kommt rüber.


dann bis Sonntag (wenns wetter passt)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. März 2008)

@ Ganion

LMB brauchst nicht, da wir etz wahrscheinlich schon zu 4 sind und ja auch einigermaßen zügig vorankommen wollen. Und wer sonst noch mitkommen will kanns ja hier lesen und ist natürlich Herzlich Willkommen.  

Zur Zeit sieht es noch nicht soo rosig aus mitm Schmodderwetter aber ich denke das wird schon werden, das mit den umgefallenen Bäumen und versperrten Wegen macht mir mehr Sorgen. (Soll ja keine Tragerunde werden wie bei Streitberg mitm Lehmboden  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. März 2008)

Also Leutz,

bin heut die Strecke nochmal abgefahren und habe die Trails von Geäst und querliegenden Bäumen befreit. Für die "Großen" bräuchte man allerdings Hilfe. Wir müssen den Trail und die Felsenabfahrt auslassen, weil da zuviele Bäume Quer liegen und ich fast nach der schnellen Abfahrt in einen querliegenden Baum reingeknallt wäre.

Bin dann Offline bis Sonntag, also Treffpunkt ist Kreisverkehr (Gasthof Drei Linden) Kalchreuth um 9 Uhr.

Hier noch meine Nummer: 0911/4198626 für Fragen


----------



## kindergartenkin (9. März 2008)

Hammertour, hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Für mich standen am Ende 57km und 750Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho.

Schönen Gruß hab ich schon an meinen Nachbarn ausgerichtet ;-) 


Schönen Sonntag noch 

Jakob


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. März 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

ich werd morgen keine Runde drehen, da ja Wahltag (Bürgermeister) ist und es ja eh regnen soll. Muss außerdem um 12 Uhr aufm Geburtstag von meiner Mutter sein.

Ich hab am Osterwochenende vor (wahrscheinlich Samstag) ne Tour zum Moritzberg mitm Hardtail zu fahren um die Kondition in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Tour ca. Karchreuth-Heroldsberg-Erlenstegen-Beringersdorf-Röthenbach-Diepersdorf-Moritzberg-und zurück.

Wie ihr seht wird die Tour fast ausschließlich auf Asphalt gefahren bei sehr moderatem Tempo (meine Kondition ist voll am ...). Werde auch bei schlechterem Wetter starten, da wir ja durch keine aufgeweichten Trails gehandikapt sein werden.

Also wer hat Lust?


----------



## OldSchool (15. März 2008)

Hi Cube,

bin da schon am Gardasee, hoffe ich.

Fahrrad habe ich wahrscheinlich nicht dabei (Familienurlaub).

Frohe Ostern falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. März 2008)

Wünsch dir viel Spaß am Garda und ein hoffentlich besseres Wetter als hier.
Ich würds Radl mitnehmen, sag halt du musst schnell zum Eiersuchen aufn Monte Baldo.
Schönen Urlaub und kommt gut und erholt wieder heim.


----------



## kindergartenkin (16. März 2008)

Joa Oster Samstag hört sich schonmal gut an, denke also ich bin dann dabei.

Gruß

Jakob


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. März 2008)

Ich habs mal ins LMB gestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6070

Wer mit will kann sich ja eintragen.


----------



## villex (19. März 2008)

Hi,

da ich mich auch bald in den Nürnberger Gefilden herumtreiben werde, wollte ich mal nachfragen, was für einen Level eure Ausfahrten haben?
Ist der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Touren oder mehr Endurolastig? Seid ihr mit Clickies oder mit Flats unterwegs?

Gruß


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. März 2008)

Hi Villex,

Wenn wir im Reichswald unterwegs sind fahren wir zu 90% nur Singletrails die ggf auch mal anspruchsvoller sind mit Wurzelnpassagen, paar kleineren Sprüngen, Felsenabfahrten oder so, also eher Endurolastig.(für Anfänger aber auch machbar)

In der Fränkischen dann schon eher mehr Tourenlastig, da wir nach dem Bike-Guide Fränkische Schweiz fahren.

So was wie am Samstag ist bei mir eher die Seltenheit, aber ich muss unbedingt was an meiner Kondition machen.

Fahr halt einfach mal mit und bild dir deine Meinung, bsit jederzeit willkommen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Also in der Fränkischen ist ja wirklich zur Zeit nix mit fahren,

war heut bei Streitberg unterwegs und dort kann man die verschneiten und zusammengetretenen Pfade kaum befahren, da drunter voll das Eis liegt.
Im Reichswald ist dagegen alles OK bis auf ein paar aufgeweichte Stellen.

Wie sieht es nächstes Wochenende aus mit fahren?
Unter der Woche geht bei mir nix, da ich von 13.30 Uhr bis punkt Mitternacht in der Arbeit festsitze.

Also ich würd mal vorschlagen ne gemütliche Runde durch den Reichswald zum wieder eingewöhnen am Sonntag Früh um 10 Uhr (für die Spätaufsteher) ab Kalchreuth.

Wer ist dabei? (Wenns Wetter passt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (24. März 2008)

Ich


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. März 2008)

Habs jetzt mal eingetragen im LMB.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5511

Habs jetzt mal bei 10 Uhr belassen, aber falls nicht viel zusammen geht dann könen wir auch schon um 9 uhr wieder aufbrechen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. März 2008)

Habs jetzt mal eingetragen im LMB.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5511

Habs jetzt mal bei 10 Uhr belassen, aber falls nicht viel zusammen geht dann könen wir auch schon um 9 uhr wieder aufbrechen.


----------



## Ace of spades (28. März 2008)

Tach Marcus,

hab euch schon eine Weile "still" mitgelesen, bin gerne mal mit dabei aber leider dieses WE schon SA mit dem Bike unterwegs ! SO dann Familie pflegen  

Falls Wetter jetzt wieder sicherer ist,  geht die Tour auch kürzer (Zeit) und ist dann unter der Woche machbar ??

Bis bald und viel Spaß am SO  

Gruß
Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. März 2008)

Hi

klar gehts auch kürzer, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass mit mehreren, einem kleinen Aufenthalt und ein wenig Smalltalk durchaus mit 3 Std zu rechnen ist.
Reine Fahrzeit wenn ich alleine fahr ist ca 1,5Std. 
Wenn jetzt die Tage länger,trockener und wärmer werden  auch eh öfters mal ne Tour in die Fränkische angesagt. 
Aber jetzt genießen wir erst mal den sonnigen Sonntag bei 13° aufm Bike.


----------



## OldSchool (28. März 2008)

Hi Cube,

bin aus den Ferien wieder zurück und habe deinen Termin gelesen. 
10 Uhr passt mir gut. Gebe aber morgen nochmal bescheid.


----------



## OldSchool (29. März 2008)

Komme morgen um 10 Uhr nach Kalch.

Achtung, es wird auf Sommerzeit um gestellt!
Nur als Erinnerung.


----------



## FrauPati (1. April 2008)

Hallo,

bin neu in Nürnberg und auf der Suche nach schönen Bike Touren.Vielleicht kann mir jemand schöne Touren zeigen.
Bin heute eine kleine Runde (40km)gefahren,aber alleine fahren macht keinen Spaß.
Wohne in der Nähe vom Tiergarten.

Danke


----------



## deathtrap18 (1. April 2008)

FrauPati schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu in Nürnberg und auf der Suche nach schönen Bike Touren.Vielleicht kann mir jemand schöne Touren zeigen.
> Bin heute eine kleine Runde (40km)gefahren,aber alleine fahren macht keinen Spaß.
> ...



Wenn du beim Tiergarten wohnst,
dann hast du ja schon sehr schöne Trails direkt vor der Tür. (also die Zabo-Trails)

Hier gibt es wirklich viele schöne Trails:
Röthenbachklamm (ab Ungelstetten / oder aus deiner Richtung über den Brunner Berg)

Althenthanner Steig 

Berngau (Buchberg-Trails) liegt aber schon hier in Richtung Neumarkt)

Anton-Leidinger-Weg  (Am besten fährt man die Tour ab Hegnenberg (nähe Altdorf) - Nonnenberg - bis zum Moritzberg. 

 Oder halt andersrum, dann hast du halt nen sehr knackigen Anstieg mit drinnen.

Wendelstein / Steinbrüchle (viele technische Trails)

Du kannst dich bei Gelgenheit uns auch gerne mal anschließen.

schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrauPati (1. April 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ja ich war heute Richtung Moritzberg habe aber die Auffahrt auf den Berg nicht gefunden:-(

Würde gerne mit euch mal eine Runde drehen.Wann fahrt ihr immer so?

Patricia


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2008)

also gewöhnlich läuft das so, dass irgendjemand sagt "da und dort um diese Uhrzeit geh ich fahren, und zwar genau so lange" und dann finden sich eben Mitfahrer, je nach Wochentag, Tageszeit und Streckenlänge mehr oder weniger  Unter der Woche ist als Startzeit so 17.30 bis 18.30 sinnvoll, am Wochenende gibts die Familienväter-Fraktion, die nur ziemlich früh Ausgang hat, so ab 9 oder 10 Uhr  und der Rest fährt eher so ab Mittag bzw. früher Nachmittag.

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt, werd ich wohl am Donnerstag ne Runde nach der Arbeit fahren, sprich so ab 17.30 - 18 Uhr am Löwensaal.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Didi123 (2. April 2008)

FrauPati schrieb:


> Würde gerne mit euch mal eine Runde drehen.Wann fahrt ihr immer so?
> 
> Patricia



Du kannst auch mal diese beiden Threads im Auge behalten:

Suche Biker Genossen
Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht

Die Touren werden hier nämlich dezentral ausgerufen...  

Was fährst du denn bevorzugt?
Eher technisch oder lieber easy auf Wald- und Schotterwegen, aber dafür konditionell anspruchsvoll...?


----------



## Ganion (2. April 2008)

...und dann gibt es noch das "Last Minute Biking", wo eigentlich die zentrale Stelle für Ausfahrten-Planung wäre... nur leider stellen die Franken da sehr ungern Termine ein...   und man muss alle möglichen Threads durchsuchen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/

... im Moment stehen aber sogar 2 Ausahrten in der Gegend drin... wird also doch langsam.

** Von einem Familienvater, der nur Sonntag morgens Auslauf hat   **


----------



## jazzmaex (2. April 2008)

Hi ihr,
bin auch neu hier in Nürnberg und hätte Lust auf kurze Touren (20-50km) wochentags ab 17:30...an Wochenenden gern länger. Bin allerdings technisch weniger versiert..also Schwerpunkt ist eher Kondition trimmen auf Wald- und Schotterwegen^^
Wohne in Gegend Mögeldorf/Tiergarten..

Würde mich freuen wenn wir ne Truppe für regelmässige Ausritte zusammen bringen!

Greetz,
Eric

@reo-fahrer: Ist der Löwensaal die Disco am Tiergarten? Wie "anspruchsvoll" fährst du so?


----------



## Didi123 (2. April 2008)

jazzmaex schrieb:


> Bin allerdings technisch weniger versiert...


Ich bin technisch und konditionell schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. April 2008)

???? Ist der Löwensaal die Disco am Tiergarten ????


----------



## jazzmaex (2. April 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich bin technisch und konditionell schlecht...



Ja ich zZ auch...aber konditionell sehe ich kurzfristig größeres Steigerungspotential 



wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> ???? Ist der Löwensaal die Disco am Tiergarten ????



Okok


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2008)

Löwensaal: wenn man die Schmausenbuckstraße hochfährt vor dem Eingang vom Tiergarten links und dann die Straße bergauf, bis es nicht mehr weiter geht. Dann ist links ein Parkplatz, der üblicherweise als "Treffpunkt Löwensaal" durchgeht.

Und Disco? Naja, eher Konzertbruchbude mit einem geschlossenen Hotel daneben 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. April 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> ...
> ** Von einem Familienvater, der nur Sonntag morgens Auslauf hat   **



Na da bin ich ja mal auf nächsten Sonntag gespannt.
Wie siehts denn aus mit Heroldsberger Runde oder Kondition zum Moritzberg oder doch sogar mal wieder Fränkische???


----------



## jazzmaex (2. April 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal auf nächsten Sonntag gespannt.
> Wie siehts denn aus mit Heroldsberger Runde oder Kondition zum Moritzberg oder doch sogar mal wieder Fränkische???



klingt gut...wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt wär ich dabei


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. April 2008)

Konzertbruchbude !!!! genau. dabei war es doch mal so schön dort,
bevor dir radler (vor allem MTB) alles kaputt gemacht haben

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmausenbuck
http://www.moegeldorf.de/geschichte/ansichtskarten/ansichtskarten.html


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2008)

wie sieht das dann aus mit morgen abend Tiergarten? Will da jemand mitfahren oder nicht? Wenn ja nehm ich morgens mein Rad mit in die Arbeit und komme dann direkt an den Tiergarten. Fahren würde ich wohl so 1,5 bis 2 Stunden, Standard-Singletrail-Runde nach Brunn und zurück.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. April 2008)

ich muss heute abend meinen freilauf auseinanderlegen, wenn es geklappt
hat dann würde ich mitfahren. vor 18:00 ist aber nix. macht aber auch nix, wir sind gestern ohne licht bis 20:15 gefahren

ich geb dir morgen nochmal bescheid, wenn mein rad funzt


----------



## jazzmaex (2. April 2008)

wie (technisch) anspruchsvoll ist die runde?


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2008)

Ich sags mal so: es ist alles fahrbar. Ob jeder dann auch alles tatsächlich fährt, ist eine andere Frage  Es ist eine MTB-Tour und keine Rennrad-Tour, insofern kann's schonmal etwas steiler bergauf oder bergab gehen, aber im großen und ganzen ist das alles gut machbar. Und zur Not wird eben abgekürzt oder der Chickenway genutzt 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. April 2008)

@ reo

Ab wann und mit welchem Radl kommst du?
Muss mal kuckn wies mit der Zeit und mitm Wetter ist.


----------



## deathtrap18 (2. April 2008)

FrauPati schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Ja ich war heute Richtung Moritzberg habe aber die Auffahrt auf den Berg nicht gefunden:-(
> 
> Würde gerne mit euch mal eine Runde drehen.Wann fahrt ihr immer so?
> ...




Hallo,

ja beim Moritzberg gibt es mehrere Auffahrten, viele davon sind sehr knackig. Am angenehmsten ist die Auffahrt genau auf der anderen Seite (also in der Nähe des Ortes Gersdorf (ein Stück mit der Straße) und dann den Anton-Leidingerweg folgen Blau/weiß/blau Symbol.


Wir fahren zusammen meist am Wochenende Sa + So entweder in Feucht oder gelegentlich auch ab Zabo/Tiergarten los.

Unter der Woche auch, aber jeder hat andere Arbeitsschichten, da fährt jeder spontan abends ein Ründchen.

Wenn du mal lust hast, dann meld dich einfach über PN.

schöne Grüße


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> @ reo
> 
> Ab wann und mit welchem Radl kommst du?
> Muss mal kuckn wies mit der Zeit und mitm Wetter ist.



Ich komme mit dem Epic, also mal wirklich eine Tour fahren  Und wegen der Zeit: ich versuche möglichst gegen 17.45 am Löwensaal zu sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (3. April 2008)

Kanns bei mir nicht sicher sagen.
Wird was kurzfristiges, da ich noch viel zu erledigen hab.
Wenn ich bis 17.45 Uhr nicht am Löwensaal bin dann fahrt ohne mich.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. April 2008)

und wenn ich jetzt im Moment aus dem Fenster schaue, bin ich mir nicht mehr soo sicher, ob das eine Gute Idee war, heute fahren gehen zu wollen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. April 2008)

also ich habe das zeug im auto, wenn es 17:15 nicht regenet
fahr ich rüber..


----------



## speedy_j (3. April 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und wenn ich jetzt im Moment aus dem Fenster schaue, bin ich mir nicht mehr soo sicher, ob das eine Gute Idee war, heute fahren gehen zu wollen
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



weichei  

entscheide dich, dann bin ich auch da!


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> weichei
> 
> entscheide dich, dann bin ich auch da!



Sieht ja jetzt schon besser aus. Ansonsten mache ich es wie Wotan: wenns um 17.15 net regnet, bin ich da.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. April 2008)

also das zdf hat ab 15:00 keinen regen mehr in der vorhersage..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. April 2008)

also ich fahr dann mal hin, regenradar ist sich mittlerweile unsicher, aber
ne kleine runde geht immer...


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. April 2008)

und ich sitz noch im trockenen   Büro...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. April 2008)

war zwar keiner da, aber schön war es trotzdem. ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man nicht einige weg am buck temporär stillegen sollten. die sind mittlerweile so hinüber, dass man ihnen mal ne pause geben sollte..


----------



## speedy_j (4. April 2008)

ich hab mich nur nach euren aussagen gerichtet. 17:15 hat es geregnet und erst 12km in strömenden regen anfahren, wenn dann keiner da steht, ist dann doch nicht meins. zumal die anfahrt recht langweilig ist.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. April 2008)

stimmt, aber da ich schonmal da war hab ich im auto gewartet ob es besser wird und um 17:50 war der himmel wieder gut... das näachte mal


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. April 2008)

wenn es um 17:00 nicht regnet fahre ich um 18:00 ne runde buck-brunn-buck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. April 2008)

ist ja wieder so eine wage aussage. schau mal aufs radarbild.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. April 2008)

das radar macht in der tat keinen mut, aber des wird schon.
wir sind schonmal zu zweit und dann muss es..


----------



## speedy_j (10. April 2008)

[ ] ... ja
[ ] ... nein
[ ] ... vielleicht

laut radar eher nein.
müsste sonst langsam von arbeit verschwinden.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. April 2008)

ich fahre dann mal zum buck 
also 
[x] ja


----------



## speedy_j (10. April 2008)

ok, dann 1800 löwensaal


----------



## Ganion (11. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

falls jemand heute Abend mit in den Reichswald auf die Trails möchte...

... 19:15 ist bei der Bäckerei in Neunhof Treffpunkt.

Hier steht's im LMB:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5278

Bis dann


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. April 2008)

Hi

Super Idee, aber leider wirds es zu knapp, da ich um 21 Uhr in die Nachtschicht muss.
Aber wie wärs am Sonntag Früh bei sonnigen 13° mal ein paar neue Wege suchen im Reichswald?


----------



## Ganion (11. April 2008)

Hi Markus,

Sonntag klingt auch gut - da haben wir schon was zu zweit geplant. 

Wir können so 09:30 bei Dir oben sein...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. April 2008)

Also dann bis Sonntag

(Zu zweit geplan?)


----------



## Lolek03 (11. April 2008)

Hey bin neu in Nbg, wenn es ok ist würde ich Sonntag ne Runde mitdrehen. Wo & wann trefft ihr euch denn ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. April 2008)

Hi,

Wir werden es diesmal denke ich ein wenig Freeride-lastiger gestalten als sonst denke ich, da die Trails im Wald sehr aufgeweicht und unter Wasser stehen.
Werd auf jeden Fall den Ellbow und Rückenprotektor mit einpacken.
Man weiß ja nie wo man auf der Suche nach neuen Wegen so alles vorbeikommt.
Ein paar neue Stellen an den Felsenabfahrten, die steilere Abfahrt in der Sandgrube und die mittlere Schanze am Kugelfang wäre schon nicht schlecht wenn wir anfahren und schaffen würden (oder was denkst du Mike?)-

Soll ich die Mini-Cam mitnehmen für ein paar schöne Vids?


----------



## kindergartenkin (12. April 2008)

Morgen, 
ich fall immo wegen Grippe aus :-( 
Bis dahin viel Spaß!


----------



## Bombenkrator (12. April 2008)

wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. April 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> Sonntag klingt auch gut - da haben wir schon was zu zweit geplant.
> 
> Wir können so 09:30 bei Dir oben sein...



Ab 9.30 Kalchreuth, je nachdem wo und wie lange wir fahren werden wir ca. um 10,30-11 Uhr am Truppenübungsplatz sein.
Handy ist mit dabei (01764198626)


----------



## Lolek03 (12. April 2008)

Ist die Freeride-Runde mit einem Specialized Epic fahrbar ??

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. April 2008)

Na logisch,

zu extrem gehts ja eh nicht, muss mal sehen ob ich mitm Stereo fahr oder doch mitm Schutzblech-bestücktem Stadtschlampen-Hardtail.
War vorhin auf die nördlichen Trails spazieren und die sind schon ziemlich aufgeweicht, von dem her wird das eher ne Hotspot-Tour.
Ich pack mal meine kleine Cam mit ein, vielleicht werden es ein paar schöne Aufnahmen. Lipstick-Cam auf der Federgabel wird nichts bringen, da sie beidem Matsch zu schnell dicht ist.


----------



## Lolek03 (12. April 2008)

Na dann werd ich mal schauen das ich rechtzeitig in Kalchreuth bin. Wo genau trefft ihr euch da. Am Sportplatz oder im Ort ??

Gruss Sascha


----------



## OldSchool (12. April 2008)

Im Ort, Gasthof Drei Linden?, Kreisverkehr.


----------



## Ganion (12. April 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

bin dann auch dabei - 09:30 am Kreisverkehr 

Protektoren sind ok - ich brauch mal nur noch nen geschlossenen Helm - der MX-Helm is mir da zu schwer... 

@Lolek:
Wird ne Enduro-Tour - kein reines Freeride-Event 

@Cube:
Cam wäre ne feine Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. April 2008)

Hi zusammen,

Sind nun wieder Zuhause und das Radl steht frisch geputzt in der Garage.
Die Videos sind super geworden, bin ja dann auf den fertigen Schnitt gespannt.
Für nächstes Mal montier ich aber die Cam an der Gabel.
Für nächstes Wochenende ist bis jetzt schönes Wetter gemeldet.
Ich muss aber am Sonntag Früh um 10 Uhr in Würzburg sein deswegen wäre Sonntag Nachmittag nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ganion (13. April 2008)

Hallo Marcus,

ich muss mal schaun wegen kommendem Wochenende....


Für mich klingt fast Freitag - früher Abend ganz gut....


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. April 2008)

Tour oder so wie heute?
Wenns um 18 Uhr spätestens losgehen würde wär ich mit an Bord.

Und etz nu viel Spaß beim Schneiden.


----------



## Ace of spades (14. April 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> ich muss mal schaun wegen kommendem Wochenende....
> 
> ...




Tach zusammen,
Also Freitag Abend klingt wirklich gut, ich kenne eure Runde noch nicht  (aber Tennenlohe  ) und klinke mich gern mit ein !

SO beginnt Mfr. Cup in FÜ  www.mfrc-online.de

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Ganion (14. April 2008)

Freitag geht bei mir - allerdings erst ab 19:00 - komme davor leider nicht weg...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. April 2008)

19 Uhr ist mir schon ein wenig zu knapp, da wir ja mit 2 Std Fahrzeit rechnen müssen und ich dann keine Zeit mehr hab vor der Nachtschicht.

wie findest die Videos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (14. April 2008)

Ich komme aber am Freitag leider nicht früher weg.... wenn es nicht klappt, dann eben wann anders wieder.

Die Videos kamen leider noch nicht an... :-(


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. April 2008)

Ok, Videos hab ich an beide Emailadressen nochmal geschickt (dauert immer ne halbe Ewigkeit).

Wenn wir uns am Freitag lokal rund um den Kugelfang aufhalten dann komm ich auch, muss aber dann spätestens bis 20.30 Uhr die Pedale unter die Axeln klemmen und wieder heimradeln sonst schaff ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. April 2008)

tour oder spaß?


----------



## Ganion (15. April 2008)

Hmmm... plant bitte mal nicht mit mir - mir ist gerade mein Babysitter abhanden gekommen.... mal sehen, ob ich wegkomme.


----------



## octaner (15. April 2008)

Tach Leute,

falls Jemand am Sonntag Nachmittag auf den Kalchreuther Trails unterwegs ist, würde ich mich mit 'nem Kumpel gerne dranhängen.
Zum Ausgleich biete ich gerne mal eine 'tour zu denbesten Stellen in Fürther Stadtwald an.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. April 2008)

Hi Octaner,

Ich werd am Sonntag auf jeden Fall bei dem schönen Wetter mal am Nachmittag meine Hausrunde durch den Reichswald fahren. (im Groben: Treffpunkt Kalchreuth Kreisverkehr-Felsenabfahrt-Sandgrube-Urwildpferde-Kugelfang-Bachdurchfahrt-Kalchreuth).
Wann genau kann ich aber leider noch nicht sagen, da ich in der Früh nach Würzburg fahren muss. Wir aber denke ich so 14-15 Uhr werden.

Wegen Freitag muss ich auch nochmal schauen, aber wenn dann wirds eher ne Hüpfrunde.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2008)

octaner schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> falls Jemand am Sonntag Nachmittag auf den Kalchreuther Trails unterwegs ist, würde ich mich mit 'nem Kumpel gerne dranhängen.
> Zum Ausgleich biete ich gerne mal eine 'tour zu denbesten Stellen in Fürther Stadtwald an.



Kann gut sein, dass ich da  mit ein paar Leuten unterwegs bin, aber eher CC-mäßig.

MfG
Stefan

und die Stadtwald-Trails brauchst du mir nicht unbedingt zeigen, die kenne ich schon recht gut


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. April 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und die Stadtwald-Trails brauchst du mir nicht unbedingt zeigen, die kenne ich schon recht gut



Ich leider noch nicht


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2008)

Na denn, wann willste mal im Stadtwald und Umgebung fahren gehen?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. April 2008)

Ach mal guggn,

diese Wochenende siehts schlecht aus aber evtl mal nächstes oder so.
Übernächste Woche gehts auch mal unter der Woche, ansonsten sind meine Arbeitszeitzen so besch... dass ich fast nicht mehr zum fahren komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaner (16. April 2008)

Hi Marcus,
das mit Sonntag hört sich gut an - ich  maile Fr. o. Sa. nochmal.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. April 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Hmmm... plant bitte mal nicht mit mir - mir ist gerade mein Babysitter abhanden gekommen.... mal sehen, ob ich wegkomme.



Na wie siehts etz aus mit heut Abend?
Falls  nicht dann hau ich mich auch nochmal vor der Nachtschicht in die Falle.


----------



## Ganion (18. April 2008)

Hi Marcus,

... nein - leider kein Babysitter in Aussicht... :-(


----------



## octaner (18. April 2008)

Also - wenn mir jemand verrät, wo der Kreisverkehr ist - komm ich da am Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr hin.

Grüße Octaner


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. April 2008)

Hi

Wie du nach Kalchreuth kommst weißt du ja hoffentlich  , und der Kreisverkehr ist direkt an der Hauptstraße beim Gasthaus "Drei Linden" . Von dort aus geht es Richtung Buchenbühl-Neunhof-Erlangen(Weiher)-Heroldsberg.Ist ganz einfach zu finden 

Also bis dann um 14 Uhr am Kreisverkehr.


----------



## octaner (19. April 2008)

Alles klar - die Drei Linden kenne ich - bis morgen - Gruß Micha


----------



## OldSchool (19. April 2008)

Komme auch morgen 14.00.

Bis dann


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. April 2008)

Ich schau auch mal vorbei.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## octaner (20. April 2008)

Hey Jungs - vielen Dank nochmal für die "guided Tour" über die Kalchtrails - hat echt spaß gemacht - auch wenn ich jeden Knochen spüre.
Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. April 2008)

Hi

no Problemo, jederzeit wieder und wenn Ihr mal auf die Heroldsberger Seite Lust habt dann mailt einfach durch, ich versprech, ist auch viel weniger Tour sondern dafür mehr Sprunglastig. 

Und bei Gelegenheit kommen wir mal Euch besuchen. (ich pack auch ein paar Protektoren zum Springen ein )


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

um einmal alte Traditionen wieder aufzugreifen:
Wie sieht es am Freitag aus mit nem N8ride?

Denke dass bis Ende der Woche das Wetter wieder schön ist.
Ich hab die Woche Urlaub und möchte bike-und konditionstechnisch ein wenig was schaffen.


----------



## OldSchool (26. April 2008)

Geht morgen früh was??


----------



## kindergartenkin (26. April 2008)

ma waas es ned,
recht schlammig ists im moment ...


----------



## orchknurz (26. April 2008)

Fahrt doch bei uns mit! Start und Ziel ist Lauf . 10:00-ca 14:30


----------



## OldSchool (26. April 2008)

Hi, ist mir etwas zu lang (wegen familiärer Aktionen am Sonntag). Mal sehen. Gebe aber noch bescheid wenn ich mit fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. April 2008)

Hi Jungs,

Ich geh etz noch auf Party und denk nicht dass morgen Früh aus den Federn komme.
Evtl mal ne schnelle Tour durchn Reichswald morgen Nachmittag wenn der Schlamm schon ein wenig festgefahren ist.

Ich schreib aber nochmal bzw. könnt mich ja mal kurz durchSMSn(meine nummer is ja hier im Thread)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

na seid ihr alle wieder nüchtern vom gestrigen Vatertag?

Wie siehts aus mit Biken heut oder morgen am Samstag?
Sonntag kann ich leider persönlich nicht da wir weg fahren.

Also sagt Bescheid wenns euch bei dem Wetter juckt.


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. Mai 2008)

Samstag Mittags rum wär ich dabei.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Mai 2008)

Hi

hört sich gut an, welche Tour willste fahren?
Reichswald(so wie letztens) oder Heroldsberg-Runde oder ne Spritztour zum Moritzberg???
Von mir aus auch gerne zum Buck aber da kenn ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. Mai 2008)

die heroldsberg runde wäre find ich mal ne idee ... kenn ich ja noch nicht.

start am kreisel um 10 uhr?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Mai 2008)

OK 

10 uhr am Kreisl hört sich gut an.
Auf der Heroldsberger Seite gibt es zwar weniger Singletrails aber Sehenswert ist es allemal.
Also bis denn


----------



## Ganion (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

so jetzt ist wieder etwas mehr Luft und ich würde gerne mal wieder ne Tour in der Fränkischen angehen...

Hat jemand am Pfingstmontag Lust auf ne Tour?

Denke so an eine Tour ab 10:00 aus dem Tour-Book... möglichst viel Trail und wenig Strasse. Gegend um Ebermannstadt - muss aber nochmal schaun.

Ich kann auch gerne noch ein paar Leute und Bikes von Nbg-Nord mit rausnehmen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Mai 2008)

Hi  

 Endlich mal wieder ne Aktivität  

Kennst mich ja, für sowas bin ich immer zu haben. 

Hab zwar momentan die Seuche im Gesicht hängen wegen ner Allergie , aber die bekomm ich bis dahin wieder in den Griff .

Wie wär es mit der Tour Nr.8 (Pretzfeld-Leutenbach-Hundhaupten-Hetzelsdorf). Genußtour mit steilen Anstiegen, schönen Waldabfahrten und Singletrails. Ist auch nur 18,42km und 368 HM zum wieder eingewöhnen  .

naja, ist zwar fast vergleichbar mitm Reichswald von der Tourcharakteristik  aber mal was anderes

oder willst wieder die Mammuttour fahren Neideck-Muschelquelle-Oswaldhöhle-Adlerstein wie des erste Mal?  

Wir könnten am Freitag Abend ne kleine Nachtrunde drehen um us fürn Montag aufzuwärmen.


----------



## Ganion (5. Mai 2008)

Hoi Markus,

ja ja - weiss schon - bin aber im Moment gerade im Umbruch und dadurch sehr eingespannt... egal.

Freitag Abend muss ich mal schaun... Montag klingt gut und lass uns ruhig die Nr. 8 fahren.... was Neues tut immer gut... und die Mördertour machen wir aber sicherlich nochmal dieses Jahr!


----------



## kindergartenkin (5. Mai 2008)

pfingstmontag hört sich gut an, wenn du mich dann mitnehmen könntest ganion? 

oder wir fahrn einfach nach ebermannstadt sind ca 2 std von nürnberg wenn man gas gibt über kalchreuth dann den hetzleserberg und wenn man lust hat kann man ja nochs walberla in angriff nehmen (dann dauerts aber länger)    

also ich wohn direkt am flughafen ... sollte man sich ja irgendwo treffen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Mai 2008)

Hey Jake,

nicht jeder ist so fit wie du um von hier aus mitm leichten Hardtail so weite Strecken zu fahren, he he. 
Denk doch auch mal an die älteren Fullyfahrern unter uns. 

@Mike
Ok, also dann lad mal die 8er Tour auf dein Garmin damit wir uns nicht in den ewigen Wäldern der Fränkischen verfahren.

Mal sehen ob ich meine Lipstickcam flott(und vernünftig ans Rad) bekomme, dann werden es bestimmt coole onboard Videos von der Tour.


----------



## kindergartenkin (5. Mai 2008)

war ja auch nicht soo ernst gemeint, aber die tour muss im sommer mal drin sein!
also die 8... bin ja für alles zu haben solang mein radl nicht dabei zerfällt


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Mai 2008)

So schlimm wie die (Felsen-)Abfahrten im Reichswald wirds bestimmt nicht werden.
Hast dein Bike wieder vom roten Lehmschlamm vom Samstag befreit?
Muss meins auch noch waschen, sonst bin ich der langsamste am Montag da mein Stereo 6kg mehr wiegt mit Dreck.

Für so ne lange Tour trainieren wir am Besten erst mal am Moritzberg(mit Einkehr), wenn wir das problemlos schaffen können wir mal ne lange Tour in Angriff nehmen.

Die Tour Nr.8 ist ja mit nur 1.15Std angegeben, aber ich denke wir sollten die 3fache Zeit einplanen (hat bis jetzt ja immer länger gedauert)


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. Mai 2008)

nö mein bike wurde erst grob abgebürstet aber bis montag wirds auf hochglanz gebracht ... denk ich 

die moritzbergtour und einmal richtung zabotrails (tiergarten) steht ja demnächst eh an oder nicht?!?! da müssten wir nur einen "führer" finden


----------



## Ganion (6. Mai 2008)

Moin Zusammen,

nene - das ist mir zu weit.

Wenn du möchtest, nehme ich dich gerne mit. Treffpunkt 09:00 am Burger-King beim Flughafen?

Ich hab einen Anhänger und noch 3 Sitzplätze frei... also falls noch jemand mitmöchte.

@Cubie:
Magellan ;-) - da ist der Empfang im Wald besser...

Und 3-fache Zeit... klar mit den ganzen Foto-Shootings ;-)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

jo, Fotos müssen ja sein...weißt ja...

Moritzberg kommt dann als nächstes(je nach Zeit (evtl Freitag oder Samstag?) und für die Zaborunde organisier ich mal was, evtl am Donnerstag Nachmittag nächste Woche wenns bei dir geht. (@wotan, evtl hast du mal zeit und Lust)

Also ich fahr wieder direkt mitm Auto hin, evtl nehm ich noch meinen Schwager mit wenn der Zeit hat.

Wann ist Abfahrt in Pretzfeld?


----------



## Ganion (6. Mai 2008)

10:00 wäre doch eine gute Zeit... stellst du es ins LMB?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Mai 2008)

wenn dann dotag ab 18:00 diese woche is nix, rennen am so und mo


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Mai 2008)

@Wotan

du bist auch immer online oder?
Also wenn dann evtl nächste Woche Donnerstag. Dann kann ich dir auch das Geld endlich mal mitbringen, für die Dienstagsrunde hab ichs bis jetzt nie geschafft.

@Ganion

Jo mach ich, könnten auch in der Leutenbacher Thread nen Hinweis hinterlassen, evtl kommt ein Ortskundiger mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6375

Ist gepostet


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Mai 2008)

ICH bin das Netz !


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. Mai 2008)

@ganion: Ok also 9 Uhr Montag am Burgerking

@markus: nächste Woche Do. hab ich keine Zeit aber Freitags würde gehn.

Und Moritzberg diesen Fr. oder Sa. sollte auch gehn ;-)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich persönlich würde gerne am Freitag um 15 Uhr ab Kreisl Kalchreuth zum Moritzberg fahren. Weiß nicht genau wie lange es dauert und bei Tag wieder zurück zu kommen wäre schon nicht schlecht. 

Hab mein Hardtail heut schon fit gemacht, und das knacken vom Stereo hab ich denk ich auch gefunden, da eine Schraube in der Umlenkung gebrochen war, naja ich sollte doch materialschonender fahren.


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. Mai 2008)

hört sich vernünftig an 15uhr start und bevors dunkel ist wieder zurück 
... samstag hab ich eh keine zeit


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. Mai 2008)

OK, dann am Freitag um 15 Uhr am Kreisl Kalchreuth.
Werd noch mal grob den Weg auf der Karte suchen, den Rest sehen wir dann vor Ort, aber wie sagt man so schön: "Na Hauptsache mim Radl gfahrn !!!"
Bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace of spades (8. Mai 2008)

Tach zusammen,

Endlich klappts mal  Steige am Mo. bei euch mit ein, der Biergarten in Pretzfeld sollte am 10.04. auch wieder eröffnet haben. Für isotonische Hopfengetränke ist also gesorgt (und eine grandiose Aussicht)

Öhm... Plattform oder Clickies ??


----------



## Ganion (8. Mai 2008)

Na das wird ja ne gar nciht kleine Runde... wie gesagt, hätte noch 3 Plätze für Leute aus Nürnberg frei...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Mai 2008)

Hi Ace,

super dass du Zeit hast. Also ich fahr mit Platform und Fully,sicher ist sicher, kenn ja die Strecke nicht und vielleicht findet sich die eine oder andere wagnisreiche Abfahrt.

Bis denn

@All
Nicht vergessen ins LMB einzutragen (Danke Ace)


----------



## Ace of spades (8. Mai 2008)

Servus Marcus

Guter Gedanke  Dann müßen meine neuen Protektoren mit, wer weiß wann der nächste Fels uns anspringt 

@all wieviel sind wir etz ? Wg. Startaufstellung und so


----------



## Ganion (8. Mai 2008)

Ihr Vögel - die Bergauf-Passagen werden aber nicht gewertet! Ich fahre übrigens immer mit den Clickies... kann man doch noch viel mehr korrigieren, wenns mal rutscht.

Und bis jetzt bin ich auch immer rausgekommen.

Lass mal zählen.... 4-5 denke ich.


----------



## Ace of spades (8. Mai 2008)

also gut, wir werten dann die Literklasse am Bierkeller


----------



## Ganion (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mir gerade mal Pretzfeld in Google Earth angeschaut und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass man mittlerweile auch die Fränkische Schweiz in 3D-Topographie anschaun kann. Man kann dann den Blickwinkel so wechseln, dass man quasi die Berge hochschaut.

Wenn man jetzt also ein GPS-File in ein kmz-File umwandelt, müsste man sogar genau die Bergsteigungen nachvollziehen können.

Muss ich mal ausprobieren....


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Mai 2008)

Na wie ich seh sind wir momentan zu viert, evtl wenn mein Schwager noch mitkommt dann zu fünft.

Werd auch mal sicherheitshalber meine Schützer einpacken.
Wie hoch es dort wird kenn ich nur zu gut, hab ja fast 1 1/2 Jahre in der Nähe von Pretzfeld gewohnt, leider konnte ich mich damals noch nicht fürs Biken begeistern.(eher für die motorisierte Variante).

Für Klickies konnte ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht begeistern, wenns zu rutschig wird nehm ich halt den Chickenway.

Aber jetzt wird morgen erst ein wenig die Kondition trainiert, Hubraum hab ich ja ne Menge allerdings gehen da wenig Liter rein.


----------



## Ace of spades (9. Mai 2008)

Servus zusammen,

der Wetterbericht macht extreme Vorfreude, da kommt man auch mal ohne den ollen Berchfrühschoppen aus . Werde Mo evtl. über Effeltrich an der Truppach entlang einrollen...... und geh nacherd aweng ins Steinbrüchle, Nbg. zum Technik üben  
Funzt eh nimmer so wie im Kurs gelernt  

Schöne Pfingsten, bis Montag


----------



## Ace of spades (9. Mai 2008)

So, habs noch in den "Leutenbacher Fred" gestellt, wenn wir schon durchfahren   Evtl. gibts ja Tipps von den Locals

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269225&page=204


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen,

Also die Moritzbergrunde war heut wirklich super, nur sehr sehr kraftraubend. Daheim angekommen waren 52,18 km auf der Uhr.
Am Moritzberg gibt es auch schöne Stellen um ein wenig die Protektoren auszuprobieren.(wär vielleicht mal eine Session wert)
So nun bin ich warmgefahren und fit für die Montagsrunde bei den Leutenbachern (sobald ich mich wieder bewegen kann  )
Aber diesmal wird das Fully wieder ausgepackt, da ich vom Hardtail Rückenschmerzen habe (hat doch hinten zu wenig Federweg  )


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

War heut ne super Runde.
Wir müssen demnächst echt mal ins Steinbrüchle, weil die langen Schiebepassagen auf den Touren sind echt nix mehr für mich in meinem Alter . Aber bis auf ein paar Krämpfe in den Beinen hab ichs gut überstanden.

@Ace
Hoffe du kommst auch mal mit zu unserer Hausrunde. Wird bestimmt spaßig.

Einfach mal durchrufen ob was geht.


----------



## Ace of spades (13. Mai 2008)

Hello again,

Steinbrüchle immer gern  , wenn bei dir die Schichtzeiten günstig sind evtl. gleich 21 KW?, Freitag nachmittag zum Wochenendestart ist das sehr nett  
Eure Hausrunde wäre am Sa. machbar, diese Woche abends geht gar nix..

Bzgl. "Schiebepassagen" fahren wir die Tour gerne mal anders rum, der Abschnitt nach Leutenbach muß einfach mal runtergefahren werden  

bis denn....
PS:
schick mir mal Handynummer als PN, merci !


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Mai 2008)

besteht noch intersse an der donnerstag buckrunde? 18:00 loewensaal


----------



## kindergartenkin (13. Mai 2008)

Ich schätz mal gestern die runde war für andersherum fahren gedacht  

Am Donnerstag 18uhr ... jao 100%ig kann ich noch net zusagen, wäre Freitag auch möglich?


----------



## Lolek03 (13. Mai 2008)

@Wotan:

Wenn ich frühgenug von der Arbeit wegkomme, wäre ich dabei. Fahr ihr Do regelmässig ??

@Cube: WE wäre ich wieder dabei. Hatte die letzen Wochen am WE immer Besuch. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Mai 2008)

freitag ist schlecht bei mir. wenn dann nur morgen. könntet ihr 
bitte bis mittag bescheid geben, ob jemand mitkommt? ansonsten
geh ich aufn berch


----------



## kindergartenkin (14. Mai 2008)

ok dann donnerstag, also morgen um 18uhr am loewensaal


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich muss zwar morgen um 15.30 Uhr mit der frau zum FA Ultraschall machen, obs dem Radlernachwuchs gut geht, denke aber dass ich bis 18 Uhr auch am Löwensaal bin. (@ Wotan, Dann bring ichs Geld mit, habs nicht vergessen, habs nur nie am Dienstag zum Obi geschafft  )

Wegen Samstag leg ich mich noch auf keine uhrzeit fest, die dürft ihr bestimmen. Treffpunkt ist wieder Kreisl Kalchreuth. Die Runde wird aber so wie letztes Mal werden, wo wir die ganzen Hot-Spots angefahren sind. Time würd ich fürn Samstag mal 3 Std einplanen.

Also bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Mai 2008)

ich war auch gestern nicht am obi, das trifft sich dann ganz gut


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Mai 2008)

ok, ich bin dann morgen 18:00 oben am loewensaal.


----------



## Lolek03 (15. Mai 2008)

Hey komm auch mit. Wenn ich nicht spätestens bis 18H05 am Löwensaal bin, fahrt ihr ohne mich. 

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Ace of spades (15. Mai 2008)

Tach zusammen,

sorry muß passen, hab mir MagenDarmVirus eingefangen    
...UND DAS BEI DEM WETTER  

@ Wotan
Gratulation zum 24h Rennen, sehr cool gemacht !!! Bin auf eure Berichte auf Zabotrails.de gespannt oder man sieht sich mal


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. Mai 2008)

War heut wirklich ne super geile und flüssige Tour, und der Regen,naja, hat auch gut gepasst.
Nochmal herzlichen Dank an Wotan für die super Führung und Tips natürlich.
Bin nun wieder saubär und das Radl steht auch wieder gewienert in der Garage und wartet auf den nächsten Ausritt.

Also wenn keiner nen besseren Vorschlag macht hät ich geasagt am Samstag um 10 uhr am Kreisl Kalchreuth auf ne Runde durchn Reichswald.

@Ace
Wünsch dir und deiner Zukünftigen gute Besserung und werdet bald wieder fit! Vielleicht klappts ja doch noch am SA. (hast dich garantiert beim Pfarrer angesteckt).


----------



## +aMw -nVIDIA- ( (15. Mai 2008)

hey hey 
wollte mal fragen was ihr genau fahrt ? bin nämlich auch aus nürnberg. fahr aber leider kein gutes bike 
würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch melden würdet..

Grüße
Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (15. Mai 2008)

@ wotan: die tour war echt genial !!!  


@ adrian ... na wir fahrn einfach n bissla durch wald  , paar schöne technische stellen wurzelpassagen etc. 
was ist denn ein "kein gutes fahrrad"???


----------



## +aMw -nVIDIA- ( (15. Mai 2008)

naja son billig scott teil  hab ne rock shox judy drauf gebaut. magura bremsen und naja so kleinigkeiten gemacht  also für schmausenbuck hats gereicht ^^


----------



## Lolek03 (15. Mai 2008)

@Wotan: Geile Tour hat echt Spaß gemacht, gerne wieder wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Mai 2008)

bitte bitte. ihr könnt gerne auch mal ins steinbrüchlein mitkommen. dort können wir mal ein paar stufen und kleine sprünge üben. vllt nächsten dotag abend mal.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. Mai 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> bitte bitte. ihr könnt gerne auch mal ins steinbrüchlein mitkommen. dort können wir mal ein paar stufen und kleine sprünge üben. vllt nächsten dotag abend mal.



Juhu....Will auch mit ins Steinbrüchlein...bin dabei


@ Adrian,

also wenn dein Bike fürn Buck reicht dann kannste bei uns auch mitfahren, und die etwas schwierigeren Stellen kann man ja auch den Chickenway nehmen.
Also dann ab aufs rad, bist herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Ace of spades (16. Mai 2008)

Tach Marcus,

wie wär's mit eurer Hausrunde SA ??? Bin soweit wieder fit und hab echt Entzugserscheinungen   Wir können mal schauen wie's Wetter wird und tel.... Start 13/14:00 klingt gut, oder ?!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. Mai 2008)

Hi Markus,

Am Nachmittag solls Wetter nicht sooo schön werden, da wäre der Vormittag optimaler. Also wenn du es um 10 uhr einrichten könntest wäre das riesig. (naja, wobei gestern hats bei Regen auch Spaß gemacht, muss aber nicht immer sein). 

http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=53881

Hier mal ein kleiner Línk mit den aktuellen Wetterdaten. 

Treffpunkt ist wie gesagt Kalchreuth Kreisverkehr (Gasthaus Drei Linden)
Zeit: 10 uhr aber wenns sichs nicht anders einrichten lässt dann auch gerne um 13 uhr bei leichten Regen


----------



## Ace of spades (16. Mai 2008)

Überredet  
Ich kipp meinen Bikekleiderschrank in den Kofferraum und bin 10:00 am Kreisel.....


----------



## kindergartenkin (17. Mai 2008)

@wotan:  nächste woche donnerstag abends sollte klappen, ich wär dabei im steinbrüchlein ... wenn ichs find


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Mai 2008)

ich meld mich mal für die nächsten 5 Wochen ab...  

ist noch ein Bild von vor der OP, inzwischen ist ne Platte drauf und jetzt heisst's nur noch warten.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. Mai 2008)

Au weiha Reo,

das sieht ja gar nicht gut aus. Wünsch dir gute Besserung und balde Genesung.

@Ace

Was war denn heut los um 10 Uhr? zu naß?
hab bis 10.30 Uhr gewartet und gewartet un bin dann unvollendeter Dinge die Runde alleine gefahren.

Naja vielleicht klappts mal wann anders.


----------



## Ace of spades (20. Mai 2008)

@ reo

auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.....und ne schicke Reha-Maus damit die Mobilisierung danach etwa mehr Spaß macht  

Gruß Ace


----------



## dubbel (20. Mai 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ist noch ein Bild von vor der OP, inzwischen ist ne Platte drauf und jetzt heisst's nur noch warten.


gute besserung! 

was genau ist das denn? und wie passiert?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Mai 2008)

das ist ein um 90° verdreht eingescanntes Röntgenbild eines kaputten Schlüsselbeins. Unten die Schulter, oben die Rippen, dazwischen irgendwo die zwei Teile des Schlüsselbeins. Ist das Ergebnis einer ordentlichen Bauchlandung. Sprich mit Brustkorb und linker Schulter gebremst. Das Dainese Jacket hat dafür gesorgt, das der Brustkorb ok ist, das Schlüsselbein hatte verloren. Passiert ist's bei Kalchreuth, beim letzten Sprung auf der einen Abfahrt mit den vielen Steinstufen, zwischen den Winterleite-Trails und dem Sportheim. Einmal gings locker, das zweite Mal nicht mehr... E36/8 müsste genau wissen, wo es passiert ist, der kam nämlich ne viertelstunde vor dem Sturz ebenfalls die Abfahrt mit seinem SX runter 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Mai 2008)

Hi

War wahrscheinlich die große Felsenabfahrt mit der Schanze drin oder?
Muss mal gleich schauen ob da jetzt noch alle Bäume stehen  
Ich persönlich finde die kleine Abfahrt (die in der Mitte dann rauskommt) wesentlich heimtückischer, wobei ich ja immer den Chickenway fahre.
Da sieht man mal das Kalchreuth doch ein ganz schön heißes Pflaster ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch mal so langsam mal SaferDrive betreiben (so als werdender Familienvater  )

Hoffe das alles wieder gut und schnell verheilt und du bald wieder mit am Start bist


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Mai 2008)

brauchst net schauen, Bäume stehen schon noch alle, bin ja letztlich ganz unten im Sand eingeschlagen...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Blackcycle (20. Mai 2008)

Au weia.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Mai 2008)

Hi Leutz,

Also wann und wo genau geht jetzt was am Donnerstag im Steinbrüchlein?
Bin schon total hibbelig    

@Kindergartenkin
Ich könnte dich ja aufm Weg aufgabeln, dann kannste dein Bike bei mir mit aufn Heckträger schnalln und ab geht die Post.

@Reo

Ach der Kratereinschlag warst du da unten   dachte da ist ein Meteorit runtergekommen  .
Ne Scherz beiseite, hoffe du bist bald wieder aufm Damm (ähm Rad)


----------



## Ace of spades (21. Mai 2008)

Tach zusammen,

Do. nachmittag/abend klingt gut, wird aber schwierig zum "einbauen" bei mir. Und dann stehen da noch ein paar GA2 Stunden für den AlpenX an.....Ich ruf dich an wann was geht (bin daheim zZt offline)

PS.
@all: wer von euch ist denn auch noch mit dem RR unterwegs wenn Ihr nicht gerade die tiefen Wälder nach neuen Trails absucht ???

Gruß
Ace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (21. Mai 2008)

so bin wieder im lande 

do um 18 uhr steinbrüchla... 
wennst mich mit nimmst wär super


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Mai 2008)

@ Kindergartenkin

OK, no Prob. Treffen wir uns um 17.15 Uhr an der Tankstelle in Ziegelstein
Wie kommste auf 18 Uhr Steinbrüchlein? Hat Wotan was verlauten lassen?

@ Wotan

Das Steinbrüchlein ist doch an der Verlängerung der Münchner Straße auf der Rechten Seite am Parkplatz oder? Wo treffen wir uns dann genau?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Mai 2008)

Hi @ All


War heut ein super Tag im Steinbrüchlein.
Hätte am Anfang nie gedacht, dass ich mich so manches hab fahren trauen. Müssen wir unbedingt mal öfters machen.

Ach ja, am Sonntag um 9 uhr gehts wieder los auf ne Runde durch den reichswald, so wie gehabt, mal sehen was sich an schwierigen Stellen fahren lässt...also wird ein wenig endurolastiger.

@ Kindergartenkin

Schick mir doch noch die Vids von heut ([email protected])

@ Wotan

Was war denn los heut? Dotag Abend?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Mai 2008)

Hab die Tour morgen um 9 Uhr noch ins LMB eingetragen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5511

Jeder ist natürlich willkommen


----------



## kindergartenkin (24. Mai 2008)

im lmb steht 10uhr !!! 
aber ich bin natürlich um 9 da.

heute nen schönen reifenplatzer gehabt ... da wird morgen der nobbige nic getestet


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ist schon geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (25. Mai 2008)

wieder mal ne schöne runde


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Mai 2008)

Jo, war echt super.
Besonders die persönlichen Erstbefahrungen, auch wenn sie manchmal früher kamen als gewollt .
Und das Ganze auch noch mitm HT,  RESPEKT  

Wie siehts aus, hat wer Lust diese Woche mal am Abend 2 Stündchen mit ins Steinbrüchlein zu fahren?
Ich wäre dabei, da ich ja diese Woche nur bis 14 Uhr arbeiten muss.
Hätte noch nen Platz frei aufm Heckträger, falls wer mitfahren will.
Einfach durchrufen unter 0911/4198626


----------



## norman68 (25. Mai 2008)

Ist schon komisch 
Du/ihr fahrt von Kalchreuth ans Steinbrüchlein und vielleicht noch weiter Richtung Wendelstein und wir hier aus Wendelstein sind heute mal bei euch rum gedüst


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Mai 2008)

Dann sagt doch nächstes Mal Bescheid wenn ihr den Reichswald+Umgebung richtig kennenlernen wollt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Mai 2008)

sorry jungs, war ne woche im schwarzwald und dotag bei meinen eltern.

ich fahre heute abend vllt mal ins stb


----------



## Ace of spades (26. Mai 2008)

Tach zusammen,

soderla, ich war ebenfalls nicht untätig und hab meine "Bergschlößchen Runde" in Gräfenberg fertig. Nach aufmerksamer Geländesondierung sind etz noch ein paar Treppen dazugekommen  
Die Uphills dazwischen werden dann aufm Bierkeller am Ende der Runde wieder kompensiert 

Dazu einladen kann ich euch erst ab Ende Juni da erstmal 2. Teil Hochzeit, RIP und schicker Urlaub ansteht.....

Bis dahin .....

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. Mai 2008)

@Ace

Also hier dann nochmal offiziell:
  Meinen Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit 
Ich würd jetzt auch nichts mehr riskieren vor dem kirchlichen Termin .
 In Krücken vorm Altar kommt dann doch nicht sooo toll  

Aber wenn ihr dann wieder von den Flitterwochen zurück seid wirst du nicht mehr geschont.

@ Wotan

hatten schon vergeblich nach dir neulich Ausschau gehalten  .
Wann bist du heut vllt im STB? Mein Chef kommt heut Abend vorbei und holt was ab, wird bei mir daher sehr knapp werden.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Mai 2008)

na, wenn es knapp wird machen wir ein andermal, dotag?
ich dreh dann heute lieber ein paar buckrunden


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. Mai 2008)

Dotag hört sich gut an  

Sag bescheid ab wann du draußen bist und wo wir uns genau treffen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Mai 2008)

17:30, am parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Mai 2008)

OK, bin mit am Start und am Parkplatz. Wird ja nur ne Hüpfen angesagt oder. Naja, mal sehen was fürn Anfänger so zu fahren ist, aber zuguggn ist ja auch schee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Mai 2008)

also fahren kann man alles mit ein wenig gedult (so ca. 3 Jahre  es werden jede menge leute am start sein, also nicht wundern. wenn ich die leute gerade so mal durchzähle ist sowohl eine runter und eine rauf fraktion da. wird also interessant für jeden..

kommt sonst noch wer?


----------



## ECWCS-MTB (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

der Beitrag ist jetzt schon ein Jahr alt, aber ich wollte fragen ob man bei euch mit Biken kann. Könnte dann gleich von der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt kommen. Was fahrt ihr so?

Gruß
ECWCS


----------



## norman68 (30. Mai 2008)

ECWCS-MTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Beitrag ist jetzt schon ein Jahr alt, aber ich wollte fragen ob man bei euch mit Biken kann. Könnte dann gleich von der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt kommen. Was fahrt ihr so?
> 
> ...




Also so wie ich das sehe war der Letzte Post von Gestern


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (31. Mai 2008)

Hi

evtl meinste dass der erste Beitrag von Ganion fast ein Jahr her ist, das ist richtig. 
Wir fahren z.B morgen früh (Sonntag) wieder ne Runde durchn Reichswald.
Treppunkt Kreisverkehr Kalchreuth (Gasthaus Drei Linden) um 9 Uhr. Werden so um 12 Uhr wieder in Kalchreuth ankommen.

Wer mitwill kann dies gerne tun.
Bitte hier dann eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5511


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. Juni 2008)

Hey Marcus Finger noch ganz? Und wie gehts sonst?


-> Videos darfst du diesmal schicken!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Danke der Nachfrage, Finger ist noch dran aber in Schiene, Knie schaut böse aus, rechte Schulter lahmt sehr, muss deswegen noch zur MRT in die Röhre. Ach ja, und von der Hüfte bis zur Brust bin ich blau eingefärbt( naja das Farbspektrum geht da eher von rot über blau bis fast schwarz) und  mit tief einschnaufen is leider auch nicht. Aber im Großen und Ganzen hab ich den Sturz gut überstanden. 

Aber hauptsache das Radl hats besser überlebt  

Mal sehen ob ich bis nächsten Sonntag wieder fit bin oder obs ne Invalidentour wird  .

Bin die Woche Zuhause und lass mich Pflegen .
Ein Schalt-Auto zu fahren ist sehr schwer, deswegen bin ich zur Zeit aufn Smart mit Automatik umgestiegen.

Die Videos bekommst du umgehend, aber sind leider auch Hochkant  
Müssen leider für bessere Aufnahmen die Strecke nochmal fahren, aber diesmal ohne die Abfahrt am Truppenübungsplatz 

Also überleg dir mal was für nächsten Sonntag.  
Bis denne


----------



## kindergartenkin (3. Juni 2008)

ui ui ui...
schon Verletzungsbilder zum posen gemacht ? 

Grilln, wenns Wetter passt ?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (3. Juni 2008)

Hatte ich eigentlich noch gar nicht dran gedacht Bilder zu machen, aber dir zuliebe noch ein paar Pics in der fast verheilten Phase:












Sieht auf den Fotos gar nicht mal so wild aus, live kommts besser rüber und am Sonntag hat es wesentlich schlimmer ausgesehen.

Mich juckts mittlerweile wieder ein wenig unterm Hintern und möchte am Sonntag schon eher ein wenig aufs Bike, das überflüssige bluterguss-übersähte Fett abtrainieren. aber grilln und Fett anfuttern hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.

In diesem Sinne: Immer hart am Lenker (und aufm Bike Bike) bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace of spades (4. Juni 2008)

Also sowas, kaum ist man auf seiner eigenen Hochzeit nimmt die Biketruppe heftige Bodenproben  

Schicke gute Besserung und schnelle Erholung ! Aber, wie gehts eigentlich dem Bike ???  


Gruß Ace


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juni 2008)

der Vollständigkeit halber ist hier das Nachher-Bild:




dauert noch 3 Wochen, dann darf ich wieder radfahren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. Juni 2008)

Hi

@reo

tolle Aufnahme, dich muss es ja wirklich auch gut gewürfelt haben.
Ich lass morgen auch mal meinen Brustkorb durchleuchten, da ich heftige Beschwerden hab beim Einatmen.

@ Ace

Ich hab schon letzten Samstag an dich gedacht als du vorm Altar standst.
Nochmals mein Glückwunsch. und willkommen im Club
Wann gehts jetzt ab in die Fliterwochen? Bzw wann bist genau wieder zurück zum Biken?



Ich hab unglücklich bei Fullspeed am Kugelfang ne ausgewaschene Fahrrinne erwischt, dann ist mir das Vorderrad in den Hang wo die langen Gräser sind und ich hab alle Äste und Steine mitgeschleift was da halt so rumliegt. Das Bike steht schon wieder fahrbereit in der Garage und wartet auf seinen nächsten Einsatz (ich wär für ne langsame Invalidentour am Sonntag duchn Reichswald, mal sehn was geht )


----------



## octaner (4. Juni 2008)

Hey Cube - du bist ja richtig schön bunt geworden. Wir rocken am Sonntag so ab 13:00 wieder unsere Lines im Stadtwald - mein neues Bike ist auch fertig. Falls jemand lust hat, gibts 'ne guided Tour.

Grüße Micha


----------



## kindergartenkin (4. Juni 2008)

<-- Marcus


Wo ist denn der Stadtwald?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Micha,

Ich behalts mal im Auge, ob ich für eure Runde fit genug bin.
Wie wird so in etwa die Strecke beschaffen sein, Länge, Dauer usw?
Wo genau trefft ihr Euch?

Etz muss ich morgen erst mal sehen ob meine Rippen noch alle in einem Stück sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaner (5. Juni 2008)

Tach Macus,

unsere Runde ist eheer kurz, dafür etliche kleine Hopserpassagen und eine richtig flowige Line mit fettem Anlieger, Corner und ein Paar Kickern für jeden Geschmack.
Also - zähl' mal schön Deine Knochen (hoffentlich isseses nichts Ernsteres), ansonsten können wir uns um 13:00 am EDEKA-Parkplatz in der Würzburger Str. treffen, bitte vorher aber nochmal durchmailen. 

LG Micha


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Juni 2008)

Sorry, kenn mich in Fürth wirklich nicht so gut aus.
Würzburger Straße ist mir klar, und der EDEKA müsste in etwa Ecke Johann-Schmidt-Straße sein nähe Bahnbrücke oder? Das ist aber mitten in der City  
Meine Knochen halten schon soviel aus, also kannste mit mir bzw. uns rechnen und das Wetter wird ja auch passen.
Bin schon auf dein neues Bike gespannt.


----------



## Ace of spades (6. Juni 2008)

Qreo

sehr nett und praktisch so ne Metallraupe am Schlüsselbein  Aber dein Bedarf ist wohl ziemlich gedeckt...gute Besserung nochmal 


QCube.Team.Biker
kann ab WE 26.07. wieder mit euch rocken gehen ! Ich hoffe deine Rippen haben doch keinen Knacks damit du nicht so lang auf Bike-Entzug bist  

Bis denn......


----------



## Ganion (6. Juni 2008)

@Cubie:
Na da fährt man mal nicht mit und du besorgst dir gleich mal noch "temporäre Tattoos".... na Gute Besserung!

Demnächst gehen wir mal ins Steinbrüchlein!

Ich muss jetzt mal meine vordere Bremsscheibe wieder gerade biegen - habe mich leicht seitlich mit ner Treppe angelegt und die war STÄRKER... :-( - mal schaun, ob ich die wieder gerade kriege oder ob ich 40 Euro in die Hand nehmen muss..


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Juni 2008)

@ Ace

26.07  ,Na ihr flittert aber lange  . Rippen sind ganz, dewegen rock ich ja am Sonntag durch den Fürther Stadtwald. Mal sehn was noch geht.



@Ganion

Juhu, Steinbrüchlein. Na endlich. Hab dann eh ab nächstes Wochenende Urlaub (zum Geburtstag bin ich eh nicht nüchtern  ). Und diese Woche hab ich Frühschicht, da gehts bei mir am Nachmittag mit Biken, also ich bin auf jeden Fall mit am Start (diesmal mit Kamera)

Ich muss doch meine geschundenen Knochen wieder fit trainieren  
So, etz hab ich heut meine Bandagen bekommen und gleich angelegt, also probier ich gleich mal ne Runde zu Biken.


----------



## octaner (7. Juni 2008)

Hi, erstmal sorry *Marcus* für den peinlichen Tippfehler bei der letzten Meldung. Die Interessenten an der kleinen Fürther Stadtwaldrunde mit Hüpfeinlagen - wir treffen uns am Sonntag bereits um 11:30. Der EDEKA Parkplatz kommt, wenn mann von Fürth aus Stadtauswärts fährt (also von ER Poppenreuth runter, rechts und immer auf der Straße bleiben) nach dem Kinikum (rechter Hand), dann Kirche (auch rechts) dann ATU, Esso-Tankstelle - dann rechts EDEKA (wirklich groß).

Ich hab' noch zwei Anhänge beigefgt, vielleicht hilft's.

Greetz


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. Juni 2008)

Super,

Ok geht klar, dann bis 11.30 Uhr beim Edeka.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Juni 2008)

Hi Micha,

 war ne super Runde heute micht echt heftigem Gelände.
Da sieht man mal das ein neues Fahrrad bei mir echt angebracht wäre, aber kommt ja noch.






Also Danke nochmal für die guided Tour durchn Stadtwald und bis bald am Steinbrüchlein


----------



## Ganion (10. Juni 2008)

Hey Marcus,

willst du jetzt auch auf ein Enduro umsteigen oder gleich nen richtigen DHiller?

Ich überlege auch gerade, ob ich den Stumpi gegen ein Spec. Enduro eintauschen soll......


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. Juni 2008)

Hi Mike,

ein Enduro ist mir zuwenig Unterschied, da mein Stereo bereits sehr nah am Enduro dran ist bzw einen großen Einstzbereich schon abdeckt.

Ich möchte gern einen Freerider, optimal wäre das Demo aber es wird wahrscheinlich das Bighit werden.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle dein Bike behalten und dir auch zum schweren Gerät raten, dann kannst du mal richtig ins Gelände und auch mal ne gemütliche Tour drehen.

Hast du lust mal mit in Downhill zu schauen, da stehen die richtigen Waffen für uns!

Wann willste ins Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2008)

stimmt, mit nem Enduro brauchst du an dem Drop, an dem ihr da steht, nicht anfangen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. Juni 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> war ne super Runde heute micht echt heftigem Gelände.
> Da sieht man mal das ein neues Fahrrad bei mir echt angebracht wäre, aber kommt ja noch.
> ...



Ich denke sowas werd ich nie fahren, selbst nicht wenn ich suizidgefährdet bin. Sonst brech ich mir auch noch das Schlüsselbein


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Juni 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> ein Enduro ist mir zuwenig Unterschied, da mein Stereo bereits sehr nah am Enduro dran ist bzw einen großen Einstzbereich schon abdeckt.
> 
> ...



Geht da lieber mal in die Fahrradkiste
Die Leute dort fahren selber alle DH und wissen wovon sie reden.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich war heut mal aus reiner Neugierde in der Fahrradkiste und hab mit Norco, Kona @ Co mal angesehen.

Sind schon nicht schlecht die Bikes und mein Interresse bezog sich dort mehr aufs Norco Atomik und Kona Stinky. Aber in dieser Preisklasse gefällt mir dann doch das Specialized Bighit FSRIIIl besser, wobei ein Demo mein absoluter Favorit wäre, aber nicht bei dem Preis.

Wer hat Lust auf ne Runde am Sonntag Früh?
Wann ist mal wieder hüpfen agesagt?


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Juni 2008)

BigHit ist vom Preis schon sehr gut
Schau Dir auch mal nen Canyon FRX an
wenns lieferbar ist, würd ich das vorziehen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. Juni 2008)

Hi

das hatte ich auch schon im Auge, hab aber gelesen dass das FRX für 2008 ausverkauft und nicht mehr lieferbar ist  .
Naja, vielleicht muss ich doch aufs 2009er FRX warten.


----------



## todmoog (12. Juni 2008)

Zu Deinem vorletzten Beitrag und da Du dich inzwischen nach einem Freerider umsiehst:

Was verstehst Du gegenwärtig unter "Hüpfen"?

Habe übrigens seit gestern mein Ironwood und bin total happy.

(Falls jemand Interesse an meinem Lapierre hat kann er mich gerne kontaktieren.)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. Juni 2008)

Hi Thorsten,

Hast du das gestern bei der Fahrradkiste geholt? Das stand doch im hinteren Raum und ich habs auch schon Probe gesessen. GlÃ¼ckwunsch zu deinem tollen Radl aber mit 4500,-â¬ mir ein wenig zu teuer, obwohl die 16 Kg und die Federung grandios sind

Na wann drehst mal ne passende Runde durchn Reichswald, bin dabei  . Mit dem Springen bin ich noch am Anfang und mir reicht da schon ein AmeisenhÃ¼gel  

Ich tendier zur Zeit eher in die Richtung Bighit FSRIII, Cannondale Perp oder Canyon FRX. Das Stinky, BigAir und Atomik sind aus dem Rennen.


----------



## snorre (12. Juni 2008)

Hi Marcus,
auch wenn ich bisher nur einmal dabei war, les ich noch immer fleißig mit. Würde gerne mal wieder mit, aber bei mir streikt der Rücken. Hab nach ca. 1 Std. immer heftige Schmerzen.
Zu Deinem Radl - schon mal über ein SX-Trail nachgedacht? Liest man nur gutes drüber. Oder ein Fusion Whiplash - da kommst Du auch nicht gleich mal um, wenn Du den Weg zum Hüpfen trampeln musst. Interessant (aber leider auch teuer und im Frankenland spärlich zu haben) sind die Bikes von Nicolai. Die Alutechs sind auch nett. Oder - falls es etwas billiger sein soll - das Pioson Arsen (ist baugleich mit dem Kraftstoff F1 light, und dem Anzonic B 52). Schau Dir die BIkes halt mal an. Find das Big Hit halt schon sehr beragorientiert und ich denke, Du willst mit dem Bike auch zum Hupfen hin und wieder zurück kommen.
Viele Grüße und vor allem viel Geduld (kost ja net wenig so ein Teil),
Snorre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (12. Juni 2008)

Sorry - das Poison heiÃt nicht Arsen sondern Furan. Gibts nur als Rahmen blank mit DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 599 â¬ oder als Rahmen-Set mit DÃ¤mpfer, Steuersatz, Gabel (SunTour, RockShox Domain + 99 â¬) fÃ¼r 699 â¬.
Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder, Snorre


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Juni 2008)

Hi

wie gesagt, der unterschied zum Cube Stereo mit 140mm Federweg muss schon sehr merkbar sein, deswegen wird meine Auswahl so bleiben denke ich.
Und mitm Cube kann ich auch schon ein wenig hüpfen. Deswegen soll der Federweg schon >180mm betragen und robuster sein.
Wie siehts mal auswieder mit Radln?


----------



## todmoog (13. Juni 2008)

Morgen Nachmittag oder Sonntag Nachmittag? Vormittags gehts bei mir einfach nicht - dafür sind meine Nächte am Wochenende zu lang .
Ansonsten mal unter der Woche. Bin da recht flexibel.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Juni 2008)

Ziehst immer noch die ganze Nacht um die Häuser?
Morgen bin ich nicht da, ansonsten ruf mich einfach kurz an wenn du Lust hast zu Biken, hab Urlaub. tel: 0911/4198626

Demnächst steht ja auch mal Springen im Steinbrüchlein aufm Plan.


----------



## kindergartenkin (14. Juni 2008)

hi,

wir kÃ¶nnen auch Sonntag n bisschen spÃ¤ter losfahren.

@Marcus: guck mal in die aktuell "Freeride" da wird vom Demo 7 Ã¼ber Canyon FRX, Norco Shore 2... ne schÃ¶ne Auswahl an Freeridern bis 3000â¬ getestet.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. Juni 2008)

Können wir machen.

Bin bis morgen Früh jetzt offline, ruft einfach durch unter 0911/4198626 wg. Radfahren morgen.
Hätte gesagt, da ja morgen Früh noch nicht alle wach sind, und es gegen Mittag regnen soll wir am späten Nachmittag so gegen 16 Uhr ein Ründchen drehen könnten.

Bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (18. Juni 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

habe mir gestern auch mal die Spec Enduros angeschaut, nachdem ich mir letzten Freitag im Reichswald nen massiven 8er ins Vorderrad geschoben habe.... aber es stimmt - der Abstand zwischen Enduro und Stumpi ist eigentlich zu gering und dann müsste schon ein echtes DH zusätzlich her.

Fürs erste habe ich mir jetzt für vorne mal ne stabilere Felge bestellt.... und ne Bremsscheibe kommt auch noch dazu... :-(

@Markus:
Wenn ich mein Rad wieder fit haben gehen wir ins Steinbrüchlein...


----------



## todmoog (18. Juni 2008)

"Wenn ich mein Rad wieder fit haben gehen wir ins Steinbrüchlein..."

Schaffst Du das bis morgen Nachmittag? 

Wer kommt morgen mit zum Steinbrüchlein?

Bis ca. 19:30h habe ich Zeit.


----------



## Ganion (18. Juni 2008)

Hmmm... meine Felge ist noch irgendwo auf dem Weg zu meinem Laden.... leider eher nicht :-(


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Also im Steinbrüchlein bin ich mit dabei. Bis 19.30 Uhr ist auch Ok, da ja Fußball kommt.
Wann willste dort sein? Wäre 16 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein OK?
Bin morgen früh noch kurz zur MRT wegen der Schulter, mal sehen ob die was entdecken.
Schade dass deine felge schrott ist, aber nächstes Mal klappts dann.
Schau mal das Canyon FRX 9.0 an, ist zur Zeit mein Favorit, ob ichs dann von der Frau genehmigt bekomme steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Wer hat noch alles Lust zum STB?


----------



## todmoog (19. Juni 2008)

16:00h geht klar. Ich nehm den Fotoapparat mit (falls wir später mal was zum Lachen brauchen  )


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Juni 2008)

Hi

War ne super Session gestern am Steinbrüchlein. Der Knoten ist geplatzt jetzt kanns höher, weiter und heftiger werden.

Vids hab ich schon verschickt, hier noch ein Pic in Aktion





Ups, war dann doch beim Bierholen, he he

Wie siehts aus am Sonntag? Hüpfen am STB, Reichswaldtour oder mal wieder Früh bzw Mittagsschoppen aufm Moritzberg?

@ Ganion
Wann biste wieder einatzbereit?

Wir könnten auch mal diese Lokation ausprobieren, mal sehen ob da was Anfängertauglich ist.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154218&page=8&highlight=forchheim (letzte Seite)


----------



## todmoog (20. Juni 2008)

Ahhhhhh! Es gibt ein Beweisfoto  (War aber ein Alkoholfreies )

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## kindergartenkin (21. Juni 2008)

joa ... also fürn n ründchen wär ich auch zu haben aber wo?!?!

was habt ihr denn neues befahren am steinbrüchla?
-> vid's


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Juni 2008)

Also als neueste Erstbefahrung war der Weg zum Biergarten  .

Ansonsten hatten wir zum Eingewöhnen die übliche Kante bevor wir in den hinteren bereich zum Kicker gingen. Aber wa sag ich, das ist ja alles Hardtailtauglich

Wenn du willst können wir morgen ein Ründchen am STB hüpfen oder wir kurbeln üblicherweise durchn Reichswald und suchen mal nach neuen Wegen und Herausforderungen.

Also dann sag mal an was es werden soll..9 Uhr Kalch oder 15 Uhr Hüpfen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Also um mal was konkretes zu schreiben:

Wir treffen uns morgen Früh um 9 Uhr wieder am Kreisverkehr Kalchreuth und drehen unsere übliche Runde, vielleicht traut man sich die eine oder andere Passage mal fahren. Länge ca. 24km etwa 476 HM und wir sind bis spätestens 12 Uhr wieder daheim.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5511


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (22. Juni 2008)

Wie schafft Ihr das nur am Wochenende so früh aufzustehen? 

Videos sind noch nicht geschnitten (gekürzt). Dazu brauch ich erst Quicktime Pro.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

war heut wie üblich ne super Tour bei mörderischen 37° Grad am Biketacho .
Die Erstbefahrungen und paar schöne Aufnahmen waren heut genau das Richtige. 






@ Todmoog

Das mitm Aufstehen funktioniert schon, musst auch mal ausprobieren 
So mancher heut hat den Vortag auch noch in den Knochen gehabt 
Haben heut auch ein paar Videos gemacht, unter anderen eins mit ner XC-Feile über die berüchtigte Sturz-Schanze am Kugelfang (deine Stelle).
Bin schon gespannt auf deine Videos. Ich hab die Woche Frühschicht und wir könnten die Woche mal dort weitermachen wo wir am Donnerstag aufgehört haben.

@ Kindergartenkin

Hab dir die Vids gerade geschickt. Kauf dir lieber nen Fully-Freerider als ein HT bei dem was du etz schon fährst damit. Viel Spaß beim Pauken vor den Prüfungen, vielleicht klappts doch nächstes WE für die Fränkische (als Ausgleich)

@ Ganion

Schade dass du heut nicht dabei war, aber bis nächstes Wochenende klappts bestimmt mal. Hätte vorgeschlagen wir fahren nächstes WE die Nr.4 im fränkischen Bikequide: 4 Täler-Tour Wiesent-Aufseß-Leidingshofer-Leinleitertal. Sind zwar knapp 38km aber dafür nur 639 HM. Wird ne flowige Tour mit vollem Erlebniswert.

Oder alternativ ne heftigere Variante Nr. 12 mit 26km und 912 HM von Igensdorf-Hetzles-Regensberg-Teufeltisch.

Wollen wir die Tour gleich verkehrt herum starten oder letzte Chance normal?


----------



## todmoog (22. Juni 2008)

Sooo ...

Habe jetzt QT Pro und die Clips zusammengeschnitten sowie nachkomprimiert. In Originalqualität gibts das Ganze dann auf CDROM.






http://www.divshare.com/download/4801642-1ef

Warnung:
Der Film enthält extrem riskante Fahrmanöver und von der Nachahmung wird dringenst abgeraten!  

(Mit irgend etwas muss man ja anfangen )

@ Marcus: Wegen nächster Woche geb ich Dir noch Bescheid.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Juni 2008)

Hey Leutz

So ein geiles Wetter und keiner will Biken?

@ Todmoog

Geile Videos, da hat sich die stundenlange, schweißtreibende Bikerei ja gelohnt 
Jetzt können wir ja probieren höher, weiter und spektakulärer alles zu gestalten.
 Mir fehlt nur ein stabileres Bike und ne passende Schutzausrüstung  damit ich mithalten kann.

Und nun rafft euch auf und klettert aufs Bike, sonst ist bald wieder Winterpause (für manche  )


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juni 2008)

wollen schon...

Und das mit dem weiter und Höher lasst mal lieber. Ich kenn so langsam ein halbes Dutzend Leute die sich in den letzten Wochen zerstört haben und es müssen nicht noch mehr werden. Getoppt hat das einer bei mir ums Eck aus Zirndorf, der hatte sich in Bischofsmais den Lenker in den Bauch gesteckt und ist daraufhin 1,5l Blut und seine Milz losgeworden und hat im Tausch dafür ne nette Narbe mit 26 Klammern bekommen...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Juni 2008)

Au weia,

hört sich nicht gut an.
Bei dir habe ich gelesen gehts so langsam wieder los?
Wie gehts deiner Schulter? Alles wieder fit?
Meine Schulter kann ich nach dem Sturz immer noch nicht voll belasten, aber es wird, nur das Bike kommt langsam wieder an seine Grenze.

 Hab schon überlegt das Cube Stereo gegen das etwas stabilere Cube Fritzz zu ersetzen. Damit kann man doch wesentlich mehr machen und fürs Heftige fehlt bei mir zur Zeit eh noch der Mumm. Was haltet ihr davon?
Jetzt brauch ich nur einen Interresenten für mein paar Monate altes Stereo.


----------



## todmoog (25. Juni 2008)

Ich gestehe heute eine Runde allein gedreht zu haben. Bin jedoch schon recht früh gestartet
und habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass jemand um die Uhrzeit Zeit hatte (ca. 15:00h).
Altstadt - Tiergarten - Röthenbach - Röthenbachklamm - Birkensee u. zurück.

Bin zum ersten Mal die Röthenbachklamm gefahren und war ziemlich enttäuscht.
Landschaftlich für die Gegend reizvoll aber ansonsten recht langweilig. Ich lege jetzt nicht meine
Hand dafür ins Feuer die "richtigen " Pfade gefahren zu sein aber ich habe vesucht immer
möglichst nah am Bach entlang zu fahren.
Ich werde das Ganze bei Gelegenheit nochmals anders herum fahren (Birkensee > Röthenbach)
um somit ein paar Hüpfer mitzunehmen.


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. Juni 2008)

... ja wir sind ja vorsichtig und diskutieren vor jeden Erstbefahrung 10min.
N Cube Stereo würde ich schon gern fahren, aber eher das aktuelle mit der PIKE und den The One Bremsen... kostet aber zuviel :-(


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juni 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Bei dir habe ich gelesen gehts so langsam wieder los?
> Wie gehts deiner Schulter? Alles wieder fit?



Sieht gut aus, werd die Woche wohl mal abends ein wenig fahren gehen. Mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch radfahren kann  



Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt das Cube Stereo gegen das etwas stabilere Cube Fritzz zu ersetzen. Damit kann man doch wesentlich mehr machen und fürs Heftige fehlt bei mir zur Zeit eh noch der Mumm. Was haltet ihr davon?



Hm, nicht viel. Wenn es irgendwie geht, würde ich eher 2 Räder fahren, und die jeweils eher speziell für ein Einsatzgebiet: das Stereo möglichst leicht als Touren/CC/Marathon-Kiste und was eher dickes wie ein SX oder Bighit oder Norco oder ein Kona Stinky als Freerider. Wenn du mit nem Fritzz in der fränkischen Touren fahren willst, wirst du dich über das ordentliche Gewicht freuen  und wenn's in den Bikepark geht, ist ein Bighit halt doch noch ne ganze Ecke angenehmer zu fahren. Und so Sachen wie 2 Laufradsätze (einer leichter mit 2,25 Nobby Nic zum Tourenfahren, ein stabiler mit 2,5er Maxxis DH für den Park) ist auf Dauer  auch eher nervig.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Juni 2008)

@ Reo,

jo das mit irgendwie möglich 2 Bikes zu fahren (bei mir dann 3 Bikes ) ist zur Zeit halt so ne Sache, da wegen Kind&Co zur Zeit ein ganzen Batzen Geld weg geht und fürs Radl momentan nix übrig bleibt. 
Mit meiner Manitou-Gabel im Stereo bin ich vom Ansprechen her nicht zufrieden und wollte die eh mit der Zeit wechseln, und ein Fritzz ist halt auch ne Ecke robuster für die örtlichen Trails was wir zur Zeit fahren, und bei Touren/CC/Marathon kann ich ja immer noch aufs HT Cube Team mit 2 Laufradsätzen zurückgreifen. Das Mehrgewicht von 3 kg vom Stereo zum Fritzz ist denke ich auch ok.
Klar wäre ein Bighit oder FRX die bessere Wahl fürs richtig Harte, ist aber zur Zeit nicht umsetzbar.

Ach Leut, bin halt hin und her gerissen, da mir ein Fritzz schon immer sehr gefallen hat. Und die Performance vom Fritzz ist größer als der Mumm seines Fahrers.


----------



## todmoog (25. Juni 2008)

@ Cube.Team.Biker

Ich hätte da auch ein Lapierre zum Probefahren 

Die Ausstattung dürfte Dir ja bekannt sein.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Juni 2008)

Wennste mein Stereo in Zahlung nimmst...

Aber ich denke es wird beim Bighit1 Modell 2009 bleiben, auf das ich dann mit der Zeit aufbauen und vor allem bis dahin sparen kann.


----------



## todmoog (25. Juni 2008)

Der Versuch wars wert


----------



## snorre (25. Juni 2008)

Wie wärs denn mit einem Fritzz Rahmen. Dann kannste die momentanen Komponenten verwenden und Dir noch ne schicke Gabel (z.B. Zochi 55, Lyrik, Wotan, ...) dazukaufen. Gibts momentan nen 08er Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/117322/cat/45
Schau ihn Dir halt mal an - keine Ahnung ob der Preis OK ist.
Grüße, Snorre


----------



## Ganion (26. Juni 2008)

Na ja - ich habe mir jetzt auch erstmal ein stabileres Laufrad für vorne bestellt - DT 5er - ist aber noch nicht da....

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal das Spec Enduro und das Bighit angeschaut. Der Unterschied Stumpjumper zu Enduro ist eigentlich zu klein - meiner Meinung nach - da macht es mehr Sinn Richtung Bighit zu gehen. Wobei es da ja auch noch das Pitch und das Demo gibt - nur die Einordnung fällt natürlich schwer.

@Cube:
Sonntag wäre ein guter Plan, aber ich weiss noch nicht, ob mein Händler bis dann das Laufrad bekommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. Juni 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal das Spec Enduro und das Bighit angeschaut. Der Unterschied Stumpjumper zu Enduro ist eigentlich zu klein - meiner Meinung nach - da macht es mehr Sinn Richtung Bighit zu gehen.



Meine Rede.  

Bestellen wir doch im Winter/Frühjahr 2009 gemeinsam ein Bighit, dann bekommen wir es evtl günstiger (hab mal gelesen es haben bei 3 Bighit1 je 1100 gekostet). Mal sehen was sich machen lässt.

Falls dein Vorderradl bis Sonntag nocht da ist können wir ja ne gemütliche Runde durchn Reichswald drehen (hab da noch ein Ersatzradl für dich, oder halt 2 Rigida Taurus LRS)

@ Snorre

Danke für den Tip, hab mich aber dann doch anders entschieden


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juni 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal das Spec Enduro und das Bighit angeschaut. Der Unterschied Stumpjumper zu Enduro ist eigentlich zu klein - meiner Meinung nach - da macht es mehr Sinn Richtung Bighit zu gehen. Wobei es da ja auch noch das Pitch und das Demo gibt - nur die Einordnung fällt natürlich schwer.



Pitch ist quasi ein Enduro in einfacher und schwerer: normale Gabel und keine Futureshock, einfacheres, X-Fusion Federbein, einfachere und etwas stabilere Komponenten etc. 
Bighit ist halt das Einsteiger-DH-Bike, und das Demo ist eben die Highend-DH-Kiste, beide mit klarer Ausrichtung Bikepark. Das Pitch ist doch noch gut als Tourenbike fahrbar. Und das SX steht irgendwo dazwischen: lässt sich mit ner Fox 36 Talas und ner Shiftguide Tourentauglich aufbauen und mit Einfachkettenblatt und einer Totem oder 66 dann eher für den Bikepark.


MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, werd die Woche wohl mal abends ein wenig fahren gehen. Mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch radfahren kann



Schön, das du wieder fit bist


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts jetzt aus mitm Sonntag?


----------



## Ganion (28. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir wird es Sonntag noch nix.... habe mit heute 2 neue Felgen geholt und die müssen jetzt erst mal noch ein paar Speichen reinkriegen... wird also noch ne Woche dauern.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Juni 2008)

@ Ganion

Wennste dadurch trainingsrückstände hast kannst morgen mit meinem HT fahren oder du probierst das Stereo mal aus!

Ich würde so um 9 Uhr dann die übliche Runde fahren wollen


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. Juni 2008)

hö jetzt doch 9 uhr kreisel?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Juni 2008)

Jo

keine Felgen---->keine Fränkische


----------



## kindergartenkin (29. Juni 2008)

joa denn bis später ... wenn ich wach werd.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. Juni 2008)

Hi

war heut ne super und heftige Tour. Wollten ja einfach nur mal neue Wege suchen.
Habs nochmal kurz überflogen und wollte unsere Strecke nochmal niederschreiben:

Kalchreuth-Käswasser-Tauchersreuth-Ödenberg-Höhenweg zur Ludwighöhe-Rückersdorf-Beringersdorf-Erlenstegen-Wöhrder See-Rathenauplatz-Flughafen-Ziegelstein-Kalchreuth

Waren heut genug Höhenmeter und ca 65km aufm Stereo in 3 1/2 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (29. Juni 2008)

Schön wars


----------



## Ganion (29. Juni 2008)

@Cubie:
Danke für's Angebot, aber ich fahre keine Leihräder (mehr) - es reicht, wenn ich meine eigenen Sachen kaputt mache. :-(

Aber die neuen Mavic Felgen sind jetzt deutlich stärker... da geht wieder mehr!

Ich checke mal nächsten Sonntag ab.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. Juni 2008)

War schon ne große Runde zum  Warmwerden , aber....
Ich dreh morgen Nachmitttag noch ne kleine Reichswaldrunde, da die Trails heut doch ein wenig gefehlt haben. (Ist ja auch die einzige Chance diese Woche noch aufs Bike zu kommen, da ich den Rest der Woche Bis 22 Uhr Arbeiten muss)

Ansonsten hätt ich gesagt für alle die nicht Büffeln müssen.. bis Sonntag in der Fränkischen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (3. Juli 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Aber die neuen Mavic Felgen sind jetzt deutlich stärker... da geht wieder mehr!
> 
> Ich checke mal nächsten Sonntag ab.




Und wie siehts aus? Felgen dran? Tour schon rausgesucht?


----------



## kindergartenkin (4. Juli 2008)

hey 4 von 6 prüfungen sind schon rum!

ich überleg jetzt erstmal bremsscheiben an mein radl zu basteln und dann das 2009er torque wenns des gibt zu nehmen.



Also suche:

Laufradsatz + Scheibenbremsen für CC !?!? Anyone???


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. Juli 2008)

Hey,

das macht aber deine leichte CC Feile wieder ein wenig schwerer, und soo schlecht waren doch deine Bremsen auch nicht. Dir fehlt doch bei dem Bike eher mehr der Federweg oder? Was ist jetzt aus dem Fritzz geworden?

Das wär doch eher was für dich oder? http://cgi.ebay.de/Norco-Six-Two-07...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kindergartenkin (4. Juli 2008)

Das Fritzz mag ich net weil a) Dämpfer schrott ist und b) kann ichs ja net probefahren.
Das Norco ist mir zu heftig ... Doppelbrückengabel ... 
Schlecht sind die V-Brakes nicht sind ja Avid SD 7 Hebel + Avid SD 5 Bremsen aber die Felgen, aua aua ich leide immer mit ihnen wenns mal wieder durch Schlamm und Regen geht.
Gewicht wär dann schon der Nachteil.

Ach ich will einfach ein Canyon Torque Fr8 aber das ist ausverkauft ... hab angerufen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. Juli 2008)

Man fährt ja auch nicht durch die tiefsten Schlammlöcher wie du letztes Wochenende .

So aber nu wieder vor die Bücher, damit du die letzten 2 Prüfungen auch noch schaffst.

Bist du Sonntag 9 Uhr Reichswald wieder dabei?

P.S.: Schau doch mal hier: http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...re-Disc-Rigida-Taurus-Laufradsatz::10050.html
Die fahr ich zur Zeit und bin für den Preis vollstens zufrieden damit!

Und die Bremsen wasste willst:http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...Scheibenbremse-2007-Auslaufmodell::12178.html


----------



## todmoog (4. Juli 2008)

Immer so früh 

"... Sonntag 9 Uhr Reichswald ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (4. Juli 2008)

ja bei der Reichswaldrunde bin ich immer dabei!!!


@ markus: hmm dann werd ich doch da glatt mal bestellen, danke!!!

@todmoog: musst n bisschen früher samstag an der matratze horchen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Juli 2008)

Hab hier mal ein paat Pics gepostet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344509


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Juli 2008)

Hi Leutz,

Also wie sieht es jetzt am Sonntag mit der Fränkischen aus?
Sind die Felgen schon einsatzbereit (@Ganion).

Werd wahrscheinlich am Freitag und am Samstag schon mal ne Aufwärmrunde durch den Reichswald rocken. (jeweils am Nachmittag)


----------



## todmoog (10. Juli 2008)

Kurzer Zwischenstand wegen Samstag (@Marcus):

Momentan sieht es so aus, dass wir gegen 14:30h zu viert auf dem Parkplatz zw. Kalchreuth und dem Sportplatz ankommen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. Juli 2008)

Ok, geht klar.

Wetter soll auch toll werden, na dann kanns los gehen 
Also Treffpunkt 14.30 Uhr Parkplatz oder kommt ihr zum Kreisverkehr hoch?


----------



## todmoog (10. Juli 2008)

Parkplatz wäre am Besten. Bis Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigf00t (11. Juli 2008)

würde mich morgen auch anschließen wollen, wo ist denn der parkplatz?

bf


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. Juli 2008)

Hi

Das ist der Wanderparkplatz gleich neben der Straße(Neunhof-Kalchreuth) oberhalb vom Sportheim/Sportplatz von Kalchreuth.

Ich werd auch bei Nieselregen mal vorbeischauen ob nicht doch wer im Fall der Fälle Bock auf Biken hat, im Wald merkt man eh weniger vom Regen. Aber Niederschlag ist eh nur Vormittags gemeldet, also nicht beunruhigen lassen.

@ Todmoog
Vergiß den 661 nicht!

Also denn bis 14.30 Uhr


----------



## todmoog (12. Juli 2008)

Ich werde (hoffentlich  ) dran denken.

Nieselregen ist kein Hindernis.


----------



## bigf00t (13. Juli 2008)

war ne nette runde gestern. schöne ecke dort oben, da lohnt auch die anfahrt.


----------



## kindergartenkin (20. Juli 2008)

:-( meine Bremsen sind noch immer nicht entlüftet


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Juli 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> :-( meine Bremsen sind noch immer nicht entlüftet



Wer bremst verliert.... Die Woche solls ja besser weren vom Wetter her. 
Da geht schon mal was


----------



## ChaoZu (22. Juli 2008)

aloha gemeinde, bin neu nach nürnberg gezogen. leider bin ich etwas raus ausm training und zudem fahre ich nen HT (dafür aber nen schönes *g*). wollt mal fragen ob eure strecken auch HT tauglich sind da ich absolut gern mal mit radln würde (insofern ich da mitkomme höhö). 

grüßla


----------



## todmoog (22. Juli 2008)

Da fahren öfters welche mit einem Hardtail mit.

Möchte an der Stelle "dezent" auf den Verkauf meines Lapierre X-160 hinweise


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Juli 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> Möchte an der Stelle "dezent" auf den Verkauf meines Lapierre X-160 hinweise




Und er kanns nicht lassen sein Sahnestück an den Mann zu bringen.....

@ Chaozu

Klar ist alles HT-tauglich und für die heftigeren Stellen gibt es immer noch den Chickenway. Und hinterher gekommen ist bisher auch noch jeder, man passt sich ja an 


Apropos:
Am Wochenende soll es wieder sehr schön werden--> Wie wärs mit ner Runde? Ich peil da mal so den Freitag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Früh mad an, je nachdem wie feucht frölich am Samstag das Straßenfest in Heroldsberg wird.


----------



## todmoog (23. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine spontane Runde heute Nachmittag oder früher Abend? (mittleres Tempo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (23. Juli 2008)

Wann? Wo?
Hätte jetzt Zeit und Lust auf so 1-2 Stunden radln. Komm aus Neunhof. Also wäre der Reichswald top!


----------



## todmoog (23. Juli 2008)

Sorry aber zum Zeitpunkt deines Beitrages war ich schon auf Achse.
Habe mich hier angeschlossen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach halbjäriger Abstinenz von der Dunkelheit wollt ich mal nen Nightride wieder im Reichswald veranstalten.
Zeit: innherhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen (die hab ich Urlaub )

Also wer hat Lust? Schlagt mal nen Zeitpunkt vor.
Wer keine richtige Beleuchtung hat können wir vorab nen kleinen Bastelworkshop veranstalten (Zeit wär ja genug)

Dieses Wochenende Biken ist nicht sicher, da wir immer noch aufs Baby warten und warten und


----------



## snorre (26. Juli 2008)

Moin,
auf ne Bastelstunde hätt ich echt mal Lust. Hab nämlich noch keine Beleuchtung. ABer mit dem Fahren wirds in den nächsten 3 Wochen nichts. Hab mich Donnerstag abgelegt und schau etz etwas mitgenommen aus. Brauch zwar keine 3 Wochen um wieder fit zu werden, aber die Hochzeit steht ins Haus und da sollten zumindest keine sichtbaren Verletzungen mehr dazu kommen.
Also, beim Basteln wär ich gern dabei, wenn ichs zeitlich hinbekomm.
Servus, Jörg


----------



## kindergartenkin (26. Juli 2008)

morgen nachmittag am kreisel??? um 9 werd ich denk ich mal dann noch nicht fit sein und die K18 will doch eingefahren werden


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. Juli 2008)

Hört sich gut an 

An welche Uhrzeit denkst du? Wenn sich bis dahin mitm Baby nix tut dann bin ich dabei. Wetter soll ja auch werden.


----------



## kindergartenkin (27. Juli 2008)

also erst nachm Mittagessen eben so ca 15 Uhr am Kreisel ?!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Juli 2008)

Ok, ich werd da sein


----------



## kindergartenkin (27. Juli 2008)

59,99km und a guuds Eis ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Juli 2008)

Jo, war ne schnelle und heftige Tour bei 36,3° und das innherhalb von 4 Std, wobei wir ja zwischendurch das lecker Eis verdrückt haben.

Wenns Baby jetzt morgen geholt werden sollte dann klappts am Mittwoch zur Freeridetour bei mir nicht.


----------



## todmoog (6. August 2008)

Wer hat Lust am Freitag Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal wollt ich bekannt geben dass unser Freeride-Nachwuchs am 29.7 das Licht der Welt erblickt hat. Unser Sohn und seine Mutter sind wohl auf und erfreuen sich Bester Gesundheit. Leider werden für uns nun die Nächte kürzer und die Tage stresseiger..
Aber ich hab beschlossen mal eine kleine Pause von der Babypause einzulegen denn.....

Daddy goes Ride



Freitag Nachmittag hört sich gut an, nur nicht vom Wetter her.
http://de.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005240

Ich würde vorschlagen dass wir am Donnerstag, also morgen ab 16 Uhr die übliche Freeride-Runde durch den Reichswald drehen, natürlich wenns bei Euch geht


----------



## todmoog (6. August 2008)

Hm - klingt gut.
Ich nehm diesmal das Enduro mit, damit ich nicht wieder so hinterherfahre an den Anstiegen


----------



## naptune (6. August 2008)

Schade, geht bei uns nicht.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. August 2008)

trefft ihr euch um 16Uhr wieder in Kalchreuth? Sprich bedeutet Reichswald == Kalchreuth oder Reichswald == Tiergarten

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (6. August 2008)

Kalchreuth


----------



## Axalp (6. August 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erstmal wollt ich bekannt geben dass unser Freeride-Nachwuchs am 29.7 das Licht der Welt erblickt hat. Unser Sohn und seine Mutter sind wohl auf und erfreuen sich Bester Gesundheit. Leider werden für uns nun die Nächte kürzer und die Tage stresseiger..
> Aber ich hab beschlossen mal eine kleine Pause von der Babypause einzulegen denn.....
> ...



Na dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Morgen bin ich leider schon verabredet, aber vielleicht ergibt sich nächste Woche mal was.


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. August 2008)

16Uhr ist mir Donnerstag n bissla zu spät,
dafür werd ich jetzt ne Runde spontan drehn.


----------



## OldSchool (6. August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs und viel Freude bei der Aufzucht.

Habe am Fr leider keine Zeit.


----------



## todmoog (6. August 2008)

Haben uns zwischenzeitlich auf Donnerstag 1600h am üblichen Treffpunkt in Kalchreuth geeinigt.


----------



## Ace of spades (7. August 2008)

Hallo "Daddy",

herzlichen Glückwunsch und weiterhin ein sonniges Gemüt um die neuen Herausforderungen zu meistern ! 

Werde auf Arbeit Gas geben damit ich endlich auch mal um 16:00 am Start bin 

Plattform und Protektoren oder ned so arg ???

Gruß
Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. August 2008)

Hallo verheirateter und Flitterwöchler,

wird ne CC-Tour mit ein paar heftigeren Einlagen, ich fahr aber ohne Protektoren (wie halt in der Fränkischen).Ich nehm verantworungsbewust den Chickenway 

Bis denn, und hau rein bei der Arbeit bis später
(Falls du aber ein wenig Verspätung haben solltest ruf kurz durch unter (0911/4198628 O2 Homezone-Handy)


----------



## Ace of spades (7. August 2008)

Ok, weiß aber ned ob ich für euch in der Ecke auch nen Biergarten finde 

Gruß
Ace


----------



## todmoog (7. August 2008)

Ich versuch mich heute mal nicht zu verfahren um pünktlich anzukommen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. August 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Ok, weiß aber ned ob ich für euch in der Ecke auch nen Biergarten finde
> 
> Gruß
> Ace




Nen Biergarten gibts am Sportheim, wo sich schon manch andere mit ihren DH-Bikes von der Tour ausruhen mussten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (7. August 2008)

Felsenkeller ist ja auch ganz nett  (oder haben die nur am WE geöffnet?)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. August 2008)

Denke nur am WE aber so genau weiß ich das gar nicht


----------



## naptune (8. August 2008)

Also ich will da jetzt endlich auch mal mitfahren, gehts denn nächste woche dienstag oder donnerstag bei jemanden der sich dort auskennt?


----------



## kindergartenkin (8. August 2008)

Jup würde gehn wenn wir Nachmittags bzw. Abends fahrn ... wenns halt noch hell ist.


----------



## Ace of spades (8. August 2008)

Tach zusammen,

Di wäre prima ?! Mal sehen was Montag das Wetter sagt ! 
Schau mir die Ecke am WE nochmal an... wenn ich mich nicht komplett verfahre. Aber die ein oder andere Sektion in der alte´n Sandgrube bedarf noch etwas Übung (mit allen Protektoren die ich so finde ) und die Arschfalte geht noch mit mehr Style 

Thanks an Todmoog für den Track !!!

PS:
weiße Farbe nicht vergessen um die Einschlagstellen von Cube.Team.Biker zu markieren 

Gruß
Ace


----------



## kindergartenkin (8. August 2008)

kk also di ! aber um welche uhrzeit?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. August 2008)

@ Ace

Wenn du am WE die Sandgrube rocken willst und nen Guide brauchst bzw wen der Fotos macht dann sag mir Bescheid, bin mit am Start. Könnten evtl wenns die Zeit erlaubt auch ein schönes Eckchen auf der Heroldsberger Seite abgrasen wenn du schon die Protektoren mitnimmst 

@ All
Würde mich gerne am Dienstag auch mit dranhängen wenns geht. Hab gestern gemerkt dass meine Fitness nach der Babypause sehr sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt.

@ Todmoog
Danke für den Track. Diesmal hat es hingehauen. Meine Stunteinlage musst ja nicht unbedingt drauf festhalten aber das mit den anderen Stellen find ich klasse. 

P.S.: Ein paar Blutergüsse im Brust und Kniebereich sowie ein minimal offenes Knie hab ich doch davon getragen. Sah aber bestimmt  spektakulärer aus als wie es wahr. Muss mich jetzt dringend mal nach ner anderen Federgabel umschauen, da dies schon der 2. heftigere Sturz aufgrund der Manitou war (scheiß Ansprechverhalten)


----------



## Ace of spades (8. August 2008)

Mal sehen....16:00 fast abisserl früh aber spät 17:00 ! Schaun wir mal wer sich bis Mo. noch meldet und ob "Daddy" Marcus wieder den Trailanker macht........ und UNBEDINGT weiße Farbe mitnehmen !!


@naptune: paßt das mit Anfahrt für dich/euch ?

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. August 2008)

Da dacht ich mal, machst ein wenig ausgefallene Fahrmanöver, damit die Tour noch interessanter wird...und das hab ich jetzt davon.


@ Ace 
Wann fährst du am WE hier das Eck nochmal? Schreib mir doch ne PN wenn du lieber ohne viel Publikum den Gefahren des Reichswaldboden trotzen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace of spades (8. August 2008)

Na mindestens ein Überlebender muß ja von den Heldentaten berichten...hahaha...

Heute wirds nix mehr, SA geht gar ned, SO evtl...... ich ruf dann an. 

Ansonsten steht der DI !!!

PS:
schau dir mal die RS Pike hier an:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Gruß Ace


----------



## Ace of spades (8. August 2008)

sorry, doppelte Antwort !?


----------



## Ace of spades (8. August 2008)

uuuaaahhh...noch besser ?!

http://www.bikediscount.de/html/pike.html

Pike Race MIT Steckachse und LRS !!! Mit dem gespartem Vermögen (statt neues Bike) könnt Ihr locker euren Kinderwagen tunen 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. August 2008)

Heut ist auch schlecht und morgen bin ich auf Party.
Am Sonntag Früh schauts gut aus, 9 uhr oder später?

War heut ungünstig auf der Couch gelegen und da hats bei mir im Brustkorb gekracht und seitdem hab ich starke Schmerzen. Mal sehen, wird schon werden, ich hab ja unter der Brust einen Bluterguß wahrscheinlich vom Lenker  Wenns nicht besser werden sollte muss ich doch mal zum Röntgen, der Arzt wird sagen..."Schon wieder vom Radl gfalln "....naja, hauptsache mitm Radl gfahrn.

Federgabel hört sich gut an, muss aber meinen Kinderwagen nicht mehr tunen, ist schon eine stufenlos verstellbare federung drin mit Holkammerfelgen und Handbremse am Griff. Mal sehen, vielleicht schieß ich was günstiges in der Bucht

P.S.: Den Link mit den Rock Shoxs Pike Race Set kann ich net öffnen bzw bestellen


----------



## naptune (8. August 2008)

Dienstag 17 h in Kalchreuth beim Biergarten (Linden)geht klar!!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. August 2008)

Hi

Dienstag geht klar soweit es mit ein bischen besser geht mit den Rippen.

Hab jetzt gerade mal das Radl genauer unter die Lupe genommen und festgestellt, dass die IT-Verstellung der Manitou nicht funktioniert und auch die Federung egal wieviel Druck drin ist viel zu hart einfedert bzw wenn ich drauf sitz nur einen Negativfederweg von knapp 1-1,5 cm hat.
da wundert es mich nicht dass ich schon das 2. Mal richtig gut auf die Nase geflogen bin 
Werd das Radl etz mal in die Ecke stellen und es am Dienstag dem Händler in den Laden tragen (ist ja erst 9 monate jung).
Wie gut dass ich noch ein Ersatzradl Zuhause habe mit dem ich weiter Biken kann.
Gibts die Pike nur mit Steckachse oder auch Schnellspanner? Wenn dann brauch ich eine für Schnellspanner, kennt wer nen Angebot bei dem man zuschlagen muss?!
Wie sind denn die Rock Shox Relevation oder Recon mit 130mm? Muss keine Federgabel mit Höhenverstellung sein, hab ich eh nie benutzt, und bei einer ordentlich arbeitenden Federgbel reichen 13cm ja voll aus, zumindesten das was ich so fahr. Hab allerdings keine Ahnung ob die dann auch ins Stereo passt oder muss ich da auf was achten? Momentan ist eine Manitou Minute IT 140 verbaut falls das wem hilft.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (9. August 2008)

Servus Marcus,
na da wünsch ich Dir mal gute und auch schnelle Besserung.
Zum Federgabelproblem:
Die Pike ist eine tolle Gabel, die es aber wirklich nur mit Steckachse gibt und somit einen Nabenwechsel mit sich bringen würde. Andersrum (von Steckachse auf Schnellspanner) gäbs Adapter, so rum aber nicht. Von DT Swiss gibts Naben, die man umbauen kann. Vielleicht mal schlaumachen.
Wenn ich zwischen Revelation und Recon wählen müsste, würde ich die Revelation wählen. Die Recon ist sozusagen das etwas edlere Modell der Tora (und die schneidet bei den Tests nicht immer so toll ab). Des wars von RockShocks, weil die Lyrik für Dein Stereo wohl etwas zu viel ist.
Die High End Alternative wäre natürlich eine Fox 32 Talas oder, wenn es nicht absenkbar sein muss, ne Float (Luft) oder Van (Feder - fährt der Oldschool in seinem Morewood).
Von Marzocchi könnte man noch versuchen so eine Z1 oder ne AllMountain zu bekommen. Vielleicht die Z1 Light, Sport, ... Die haben 150 mm Federweg und halten gut was aus. Gibts beim bike-discount immer noch eine in orangehttp://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a4627/z1-rc2-eta.html?mfid=79. Ansonsten gibts bei Marzocchi momentan wenig im All-Mountain Bereicht. Nächstes Jahr die 44er (hat aber das neue 15 mm Steckachssystem).
Bei Manitou käme noch die Nixon (gibts in 145 mm) oder die Minute in Frage. Aber vielleicht bekommst Du Deine ja auch einfach repariert und alles ist gut.
ALso dann gute Besserung und bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder,
Snorre


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. August 2008)

snorre schrieb:


> Bei Manitou käme noch die Nixon (gibts in 145 mm) oder die Minute in Frage. Aber vielleicht bekommst Du Deine ja auch einfach repariert und alles ist gut.



Ne, ne, nie wieder Manitou.
Beim ersten kleineren Sturz hab ich schon des Ral beim Händler gehabt, weil sich die IT- Verstellung plötzlich von selbst eingefedert hat. Das war in etwa von einem halben jahr. 
Seitdem war das mein 2ter schwerer Sturz aufgrung mangelhaften Ansprechverhalten der Gabel.(nagut, beim 1. wars 50/50)
Na dann wirds wohl die Relevation werden, da ich damit am wenigsten ändern muss.
Wie wärs mit der:
http://www.actionsports.de/Gabeln-D...evelation-426-U-Turn-schwarz-2008::10078.html


----------



## kindergartenkin (9. August 2008)

Also Morgen 9 Uhr am Kreisel in Kalchreuth!


----------



## snorre (9. August 2008)

Hi Marcus,
denke, mit der Revelation machst Du nix falsch. Und die Stahlfederversion hat bestimmt ein gutes ANsprechverhalten. Ich hab bei meinen üblichen Online-Händlern nur noch einen gefunden, der sie billiger anbietet: http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Gdacdb244490f15b4450692073750fbf6&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=1_m_31_1_2&productID=d27f22c7dd9ae60cb51fe4cc79efc055
Enorme 4  gespart, dafür aber erst wieder in etwa 3 Wochen versandfertig.
Na dann gute Jagd nach der neuen Gabel und viel Spaß damit. Tschööö,
Jörg


----------



## OldSchool (9. August 2008)

Komme auch mit morgen um 9.00.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. August 2008)

Hi Jörg

Danke für deine Tips,
ich warte nur kuz das Feedback des Händlers ab und dann werd ich die auch bestellen.

@All
Also morgen früh 9 Uhr am Kreisl. Muss aber ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen auf meine Rippen, mal sehen wie gut oder schlecht es überhaupt geht.
Falls nicht muss ich abbrechen. Ich komm mitm HT, da ich vom Fully erst mal die Nase voll hab.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

war heut wieder ne schöne Tour, auch mitm Hardtail und harter Federung (scheiß Lockout)

Danke Oldschool für die kleine Probefahrt mit deinem Bike, jetzt weiß ich endlich was ne federung ist. 

Apropos: die Fox Vanilla ist ja echt ein Sahnestück
Was haltet ihr von der da: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Racing-2008/Fox-32-Vanilla-R-2008::10156.html

Wird schon der Beste Preis sein oder? Wenn die keiner Billiger gesehen hat (kann auch ein 2007er Modell sein) dann bestell ich die dort. (ist vermutlich auch besser als die Relevation)


----------



## snorre (10. August 2008)

Servus Marcus,
stimmt, die Vanilla ist top. Super Ansprechverhalten (klar, ist ja auch ne Stahlfeder) und schön linear (ja klar - Stahlfeder). Nur gibts bei Fox ein kleines Problem: den Kundendienst den man machen muss, um die Garantie zu erhalten. Aber ich würd sagen: drauf gesch.....
Und bei dem Preis (hab grad geschaut und einfach keinen billigeren gefunden - wenn ich mal was neues brauch, darf ich Dich dann als "Spürhund" drauf ansetzten?) kann man doch einfach nicht nein sagen.
Ich würd zuschlagen. Zumal die meisten Händler eh schon auf die 2009er Modelle umgestiegen sind und die wesentlich teurer sind.
Viel Spaß damit und gute Fahrt,
Jörg


----------



## OldSchool (10. August 2008)

Hi Markus, hab den gleichen Link wie du. Hatte auch 399.- gezahlt.

Wie gesagt das Angebot ist ein 2008er Modell mit Post Mount. 2007 Modelle hatten noch

IS2000 Bremsaufnahme. Du müsstest dann noch einen Adapter für deine Bremse kaufen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. August 2008)

OK

schon wieder was wo ich mich nicht auskenn.
Die Manitou Minute IT140 von 2007 wird dann wohl ne IS2000 Aufnahme haben oder und so ein Adapter würde (kurz gegoogelt) ca75,- kosten für die Oro K24.

Das ist mir dann doch zuviel Moos für den Spaß. Dann such ich lieber nach ner 2007er Vanilla mit IS2000 Aufnahme oder die Rock Shox - Revelation 426 U-Turn Federgabel 2008 mit Stahlfeder und IS2000 für 319,-. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...lation-426-U-Turn-Federgabel-2008-::6949.html

Mann mir schwirrt so der Kopf von dem ewigen hin und her :kotz:
Ist da sooo viel spürbarer Unterschied zwischen Stahlfeder Rock Shox und Fox  das die Mehrausgabe(mit Adapter) von 160  rechtfertigt?


@Snorre
Als Spürhund bin ich  suuuper, ich tu mein Bestes falls du auch mal was suchst.

Und am Dienstag werd ich mit der neu abgestimmten Tora aufm HT fahren. (danke OldSchool)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (10. August 2008)

Hallo Markus Manitou hat schon seit ewigen zeiten Post Mount an den Gabeln deine hat das auch. Wenn du eine 2008er Fox mit PM nimmst ändert sich für dich nichts. Die RockShox haben auf jeden Fall IS2000. Google dir mal die Standarts dann weißt du bescheid.


----------



## snorre (11. August 2008)

Hi Marcus,
Unterschied PostMount - IS: bei PostMount (PB) schraubst Du den Adapter (für die richtige Scheibengröße), bzw. den Bremssattel von oben drauf. Die Position vom Bremssattel ist dann über 2 Langlöcher variierbar (ist viel einfacher zum einstellen). Bei IS ist der Bremssattel von der Seite her befestigt. Die Justierung des Bremssattels erfolgt da über Unterlegscheiben, was ein ziemliches gepfriemel sein soll (musst ich zum Glück noch nie ausprobieren). Oldschool hat recht, dass Manitou schon immer PM hatte. Nachdem die anderen Hersteller erkannt haben, dass dies die benutzerfreundlichere Lösung ist, haben die fast alle umgestellt.
Langer Rede - kurzer Sinn: du brauchst keinen Adapter, außer Du willst auch ne größere oder kleinere (wer will das denn?) Scheibe haben. Somit reduziert sich der Aufpreis auf "nur" noch ca. 80 .
Meine Meinung:
Pro RockShocks: günstiger, Federwegsverstellung mit U-Turn, geringere "Unterhaltskosten" (Garantieerhlatung ohne Service)
Pro Fox: laut Tests geringfügig besseres Ansprechverhalten und auch sonst gute Leistung, Du hattest schon eine "Probefahrt"
So lieber Marcus, jetzt liegts an Dir. Wer soll nun Deine Traumgabel sein (Rudi Carell wäre stolz auf mich - aber wehe jemand nennt mich jetzt Susi).
Viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung, Jörg


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. August 2008)

HÃ­ Susi, Ã¤hm JÃ¶rg (sorry)

Ich denke wir quatschen morgen bei der Ausfahrt nochmal ausgiebig drÃ¼ber, denn so richtig schnall ich das ganze nicht (obwohl ich ja aus dem handwerklichen Bereich komme  ) Oder steh ich einfach nur auf dem Schlauch 

Wenn ich ja jetzt schon an der Manitou Gabel PM habe und die Fox auch PM hat, dann kann ich doch den Adapter mit Ã¼bernehmen oder brauch ich da einen anderen der zur Federgabel passt. ich denke die PM sind da an jeder Federgabel genormt und den Adapter gibt es doch dann nur fÃ¼r die passende Bremse. Da ich ja schon Die K24 an der Manitou mit PM habe brauche ich doch keinen Adapter (hast du ja schon geschrieben, nur dass ich es nochmal kapier) und kann mir somit die 80â¬ sparen oder? Oder wofÃ¼r ist dann der Aufpreis von nur 80â¬???

Also Traumgabel ist klar die Vanilla (hÃ¶rt sich auch geschmeidiger an )

Au kack...Sorry ich nehm ALLES zurÃ¼ck

Bin grad in Keller gelaufen und da ist mir das Licht aufgegangen. Du meinst nicht den Aufpreis fÃ¼r die Vanilla sondern der preisliche Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln, juhu, jetzt muss ich nicht dumm sterben. Danke Danke Danke

Da dann auf jeden Fall die FOX FOX FOX


----------



## dubbel (11. August 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Wenn ich ja jetzt schon an der Manitou Gabel PM habe und die Fox auch PM hat, dann kann ich doch den Adapter mit übernehmen


steht doch da: 


			
				OldSchool schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine 2008er Fox mit PM nimmst ändert sich für dich nichts.
> ...
> Wie gesagt das Angebot ist ein 2008er Modell mit Post Mount. 2007 Modelle hatten noch IS2000 Bremsaufnahme.


----------



## snorre (11. August 2008)

Hi Marcus,
also morgen bin ich ja nicht dabei (Hochzeitsstress und Unfallvermeidungsprogramm). ABer die anderen kennen sich da bestimmt auch (wenn nicht noch besser) aus.
Ich seh die Sache so wie Du: PM bezeichnet nur die Anschraubung des Bremssattels (bzw. bei größeren Scheiben als 160 mm des Adapters) an der Gabel (von oben: http://www.ride-downhill.de/workshop/Bremsen/postmount.jpg).
Da Du ja schon an der Manitou PM (und ich bin mir sicher, die Dinger sind genormt) hattest und die Scheiben anscheinend 1:1 mit übernehmen willst (somit stimmt auch der Abstand Gabel - Bremssattel), solltest Du keine Adapter oder sonstoges Gedöns mehr brauchen.
Die 80  Aufpreis beziehen sich nur auf den Preisunterschied Revelation (ca. 320) <-> Vanilla (ca. 400).
Und wenn die Vanilla denn schon Deine Traumgabal ist solltest Du auch nicht auf die 80  schauen, sondern Dich bei jeder Ausfahrt über Deine Gabel freuen und ganz still und leise immer wieder deren Namen flüstern (Vanilllllllla).
TSchööö, Jörg


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. August 2008)

Danke Jungs 

Morgen wird sie bestellt

@ Snorre

Wenn du ne gute und günstige Bikelampe brauchst und die Woche mal Lust hast, kannst ja gerne meine Begutachten, evtl wäre das auch was für dich.
Da kann ich dir gerne dabei weiterhelfen.

Das mit der Schonfrist zur Hochzeit und jetzt zur Geburt kenn ich nur zu gut. Hab mich dafür danach umso mehr auf die Nase gelegt


----------



## Ace of spades (11. August 2008)

Hello again,

ist ja lustig, wir könnten uns bald "JuMaReRo" nennen... Just Married Reichswald Rockers  

auf jeden Fall gute Nerven an Snorre für das bevorstehende Fest.... das wird ein einmalig toller Tag! Ungefähr wie 12 Std Trailheizen im Sonnenuntergang 

Apropos Trailheizen..... jemand Lust auf spontane F-Abendrunde ? 16:00h oder früher ?!

AUF GEHTS !!!!!!

Gruß Ace


----------



## Ace of spades (11. August 2008)

@Cube.Team.Biker

guckst du / kennst du den hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303513&page=27

DER CUBE STEREO FRED !


----------



## todmoog (11. August 2008)

Muss mich mal kurz ausheulen:

Wollte heute mein Hardtail fit fürs Gelände machen und musste feststellen, dass das SPV-Ventil an der MANITOU wohl defekt ist und weil das allein noch nicht genug ist hats zwei Speichen am Hinterrad aus dem Nabenkörper gerissen (Speichen ganz  - Nabe im Eimer ).

So viel zu meinem zukünftigen Tourenbike .

@ Cube.Team.Biker:

Du hattest doch mal einen günstigen Laufradsatz empfohlen. Welcher war das nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. August 2008)

Hi

Bin grad wieder zurück von der spontanen Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht und die Übung an der Arschfalte war auch lehrreich. Die Abkühlung zum Schluss hat auch gepasst.
@Ace
Schick mir mal per PN deine Emailadresse, hab da Bilder und nen Link für dich wo interessant sein könnte.

@ Todmoog
Ich sag nur Manitou .

Auf meinem HT fahre ich Rigida Taurus LRS und bin bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewesen. Hier hats auch der Kindergartenkin her: http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...re-Disc-Rigida-Taurus-Laufradsatz::10050.html

Ich bestell jetzt erst mal meine neue Federgabel. Bin schon ganz hibbelig 

So denn
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Ace of spades (12. August 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> Muss mich mal kurz ausheulen:
> 
> 
> Du hattest doch mal einen günstigen Laufradsatz empfohlen. Welcher war das nochmal?




Günstig ist wie immer relativ ?! Nach den gleichen Erfahrungen die du gerade machst bin ich auf XTR-Naben umgestiegen. Die LANGFRISTIGEN Vorteile überwiegen für mich den hohen Einstandspreis bzw umspeichen. Niedriges Gewicht, einstellbare Lager, Titanfreilauf (selbst nach 2 Saisons und Transalp-Challenge keinerlei Einkerbungen auf dem Nabenkörper unter dem Ritzelpaket!! Schau dir da mal ne schicke tune-Nabe an...). Im Forum berichten Biker die Ihren 3. Felgensatz auf den Naben am laufen haben..... dann ist es richtig günstig !! 
Gerade ein Tourenbike sollte streßfreier Langzeiteinsatz und Pannensicherheit auszeichnen.... und nicht Bastelstunde vor der Ausfahrt oder beim 3. Paß des lang geplanten AlpX

guckst du hier ! Vorne für 59.99  & hinten für 119 :
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

...und der Freilauf schnurrt ganz leise vor sich hin... 

@Cube.Team.Biker
Yes ! und der Gripp war wieder hervorragend, am Setup kann wieder gebastelt werden, der Style wurde verbessert....SCHÖN 

Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter heut entwickelt bzgl. Ausritt heute Abend 

Gruß Ace


----------



## todmoog (12. August 2008)

" Günstig ist wie immer relativ ?!"
Das sehe ich im Prinzip ähnlich. Günstig ja - billig nein. Es ist nur so, dass es sich beim Hardtail ums Zweit- bzw. Ersatzrad handelt und mehr als ca. 150.- möchte ich insgesamt nicht in die Laufräder investieren.
Ich werde heute zunächst mal meinen Händler besuchen und mir ein paar Vorschläge anhören.
Ansonsten habe ich über folgende Alternativen nachgedacht (benötige Disc LRS 6-Loch):

Mavic Crossride Disc bzw.
LRS basierend auf XT-Naben


----------



## Ace of spades (12. August 2008)

Wenn man ein bischen googelt kommt über die Crossride nix prickelndes bzgl. Steifigkeit und Freilauf. Wenn dein Händler etwas solides mit XT-Naben hat bzw aufbauen kann wäre das mein Tip. Außerdem kannst du mit den Felgen/Speichen beim Wunschaufbau etwas individueller sein...
z.B. so :
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...stom-Laufradsatz-fuer-MTB-26-Zoll::12167.html

Brrrr.. unser Ausritt heut Abend wird eher Wassertreten als Fun 

Gruß Ace


----------



## todmoog (12. August 2008)

Ich tendier auch eher zu XT-Naben. Bin zwar mit meinem Crossmaxx SX LRS am Enduro mehr als zufrieden aber das ist auch eine ganz andere Preisklasse als der Crossride LRS.

Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, dass ich heute Abend eh keine Zeit zum Biken habe. So ein Murkswetter. Damit ist Moritz-"Matsch"-berg für die nächsten Tage auch gestrichen :-(


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. August 2008)

Hi Leutz,

also ich bin mit meinen 2 LRS vom Rigida voll zufrieden. Klar ist der nicht der Beste sondern eher der "günstigste" aber ich finde daß hier die Preis/Leistung stimmt, besonders fürs Zweitrad.

Wer kommt nun heut bei dem Wetter zur Ausfahrt um 17 Uhr???

Ich karr jetzt schnell mein Fully zum Händler wegen der Manitou Gabel und dann bin ich bis 16 Uhr wieder im Lande.

Also postet mal wer alles kommen würde, damit ich mich nicht umsonst reinstresse, denn ein echter Biker fährt bei jedem Wetter (oder war das nur auf Motorradfahrer bezogen ).
Wetter sieht ja gar nicht gut aus http://de.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005240
von dem her 
Ich lass mich mal überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naptune (12. August 2008)

Bin für heute raus, ist mir zu nass


----------



## Ace of spades (12. August 2008)

Dito....

"Am Dienstag zeigen sich dichte Wolkenfelder, die uns häufig Regen bringen. Die Tiefsttemperaturen betragen 16 Grad, die Höchstwerte 19 Grad. Dazu weht der Wind leicht bis schwach aus Süd."

Stimmt leider und damit geht der FUN-Faktor gegen null.....

Wir bleiben dran und freuen uns auf einen goldenen Herbst 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. August 2008)

Ok

dann lassen wir des heute mit der Ausfahrt (und träumen von der gestrigen)

Donnerstag siehts doch wieder gut aus mitm Wetter


----------



## naptune (12. August 2008)

Donnerstag wäre ganz gut, werds mir mal vormerken und auf trockenes Wetter hoffen


----------



## todmoog (12. August 2008)

So: Habe einen neuen LRS. XT-Naben + Mavic 317, Preis unschlagbar


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. August 2008)

Hi Leutz,

Bin jetzt wieder zurück vom Händler (mit komplettem Bike).
Es war "nur" die obere Luftkammer leer von der Manitou(2 Luftkammern-->1 Ventil), blödes System(IT hatte den Druck durchgelassen), naja Federgabel OK, neue bestellt. 
Hab jetzt das komplette Setup vom Stereo verändert und die Gabel auf 4,5cm Negativfederweg(bei ca 6 Bar), schneller Rebound, versetzte Bremshebel(damit ich noch genügend Kraft habe zum Festhalten ), Dämpfer 10bar, weniger Reifenluftdruck.
Ich werd am Donnerstag auf jeden Fall ausgiebig die Federung nochmal an der Arschfalte testen bevor ich die Gabel umbau.
Start in etwa so um 16 Uhr starten vom Kreisl aus 
Ich fahr die übliche Tour durch den Reichswald, werd aber länger stoppen an den interessanten Stellen(Arschfalte,Sandgrube,Kugelfang)


----------



## kindergartenkin (12. August 2008)

joa da wir alle so süß sind (ich glaub wir sind mindestens aus zucker) denk ich auch das wir lieber wenns nicht regnet fahren sollten... donnerstag sollte also drin sein


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. August 2008)

Na ich wär heut gefahren, aber alleine wäre es auch langweilig geworden mich selbst anzufeuern.
Außerdem wären ein paar Stellen ziemlich glitschig und mich wieder hinzupacken hatte ich keine Lust.

@Kindergartenkin
Kannst ja am Donnerstag deine neu (ausgeliehenen) Protektoren einfahren bevor es zum 4X geht.


----------



## todmoog (12. August 2008)

Bin zu 95% dabei. Treff mich dort mit einem Bekannten, der mein Lapierre probefahren möchte.

"werd aber länger stoppen an den interessanten Stellen(Arschfalte,Sandgrube,Kugelfang)"

Trifft sich gut mit dem Vorhaben einer Probefahrt.

Unser Tempo wird jedoch eher "gemächlich" sein, da ich das Dickschiff mitnehm und er am Wochenende fit zum Klettern sein muss.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. August 2008)

Weiß er auch, dass die Probefahrt ca 24 km dauert, naja ums Wildgehege müssen wir ja diesmal nicht rum,das erleichtert schon viel. Werd eh Dämpferpumpe und alles mitnehmen um die gabel nochmal fein abzustimmen(damit ich auch Lobeshymnen beim Verkauf trellern kann )
Das gemächliche Tempo liegt ganz im Sinne des Betrachters (muss eh noch meine Rippen schonen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (13. August 2008)

Hab ihm gesagt max. ca. 25km und meine Bergauf-Performance mit dem Bionicon kennst du ja 
Darüber hinaus kommt er mit Protektoren + FF. Ich pass mich dann Klamottentechnisch entsprechend an. Für den Fall dass es anderen Mitfahrern zu langsam geht, kann ich mich ja immer noch abkapseln (kenn mich ja inzwischen halbwegs dort aus).


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. August 2008)

Hi

ne ne, wenn wir gemeinsam starten dann kommen wir auch gemeinsam wieder an. 
Außerdem wollten wir ja eh eine Freeride-Tour machen und da hält man sich ja öfters mal an den Spots auf. Das passt schon.
Leider hab ich meine Protektoren alle grad verliehen, also muss ich halt schauen dass ich an weicheren Stellen zu Fall komme 

Habs hier nochmal ins LMB eingetragen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5511


----------



## naptune (13. August 2008)

16 h passt mir auch. Und ich kann NUR langsam bergauf fahren...


----------



## kindergartenkin (13. August 2008)

@cube ... na dann fall halt net hin 
hab jetzt übrigens auch nen FF


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. August 2008)

@kindergartenkin

Also kommst dann heute mal voll ausgestattet?


----------



## kindergartenkin (14. August 2008)

nö
da fehlt mir ja s radl dann dazu


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. August 2008)

Ach das was du immer mitm HT fährst bräuchtest schon fast die Ausrüstung, nicht umsonst hast ja den Spitznamen Bushwrecker


Hab grad nen Anruf bekommen dass meine bereits bestelle Fox Vanilla R 2008er Federgabel nicht mehr lieferbar ist .

Oh man, jetzt hab ich mich schon sooo darauf gerfreut.

Naja, als kleines Trostpflaster bekomm ich jetzt diese: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...32-Vanilla-R-Disc-Federgabel-2009::12279.html
Also sprich, die brandneue 2009er Vanilla R für den gleichen Preis wie die 2008er 

Oh man, ich krieg mich fast vor Freude kaum mehr ein, und vor allem ist diese sofort lieferbar und ich muss keine 10 Tage mehr auf die Bestellung warten 
Ich bestell nun immer bei Bikemailorder (super Jungs)


----------



## kindergartenkin (14. August 2008)

steckachse?!?!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. August 2008)

Nö, Schnellspanner, Steckachse nur beim RLC Modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naptune (15. August 2008)

Wär ne schöne Rundfahrt heute, vorallem eine nette Truppe.
Danke an den Guide!!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. August 2008)

Hi

jo war ne nette Runde gestern, und mit weiblicher Begleitung die sich mehr faren traut als ich  . Kompliment Können ja demnächst dann mal ins Steinbrüchlein, aber ich denke wir hängen das nach euren Gardasee-Urlaub. Viel Spaß dort.Bilder von der gestrigen Tour hab ich Euch geschickt.


Hab gerade eben mit der 9 uhr Post meine heiß ersehnte Federgabel geliefert bekommen. Ich muss sagen, Top Service, Megaschneller Versand  .

Mal sehen wann ich das gute Stück einbauen kann. Hat nicht wer Lust auf ne kleine Bastelstunde bei ein paar Bierchen? Alleine, weiß nicht, hab sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## todmoog (15. August 2008)

Würde Dir gerne helfen aber heute klappts nicht. Passende Spacer hast du vorrätig oder hat die Gabel die gleiche Schaftrohrlänge wie die Manitou?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. August 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> jo war ne nette Runde gestern, und mit weiblicher Begleitung die sich mehr faren traut als ich  . Kompliment Können ja demnächst dann mal ins Steinbrüchlein, aber ich denke wir hängen das nach euren Gardasee-Urlaub. Viel Spaß dort.Bilder von der gestrigen Tour hab ich Euch geschickt.
> 
> ...



Jo, können wir schon machen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. August 2008)

Hi

Danke Jungs, sagt Bescheid wann es bei Euch am Besten passt.
Ich kann auch gerne zu Euch kommen, wenn es einfacher ist, da ich ja eh keinen Montageständer daheim habe.

Federgabel ist ja komplett neu und ungekürzt, und alles andere ist ja noch im Radl verbaut.
Braucht man irgendwelches Spezialwerkzeug 
Hab da wirklich keinen Plan und will auch nicht falschmachen


----------



## todmoog (15. August 2008)

Könnte ganz nützlich sein:

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/steuerkopf_wechs.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naptune (15. August 2008)

Wennst beim gleichen Durchmesser bleibst kannst (ausser beim abschneiden) fast nix falsch machen.
ich empfehle dir vor dem endgültigen abschneiden des schaftes erstmal ein bisschen mit spacern rumzuprobieren. 
achja, und pass auf den konus unten auf bzw. vergiß den nicht 

also wenns nächste woche nochmal wegen ner tour zeitlich ausgeht bei uns, meld ich mich hier. 

bis denne

aja, wir werden am sonntag, vorausgesetzt das wetter beruhigt sich wieder, nach osternohe oder zum schmausenbuck fahren


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. August 2008)

Wär cool wenns morgen bei wem klappen würde mit dem Federgabelumbau, weil wenn mans noch nie gemacht , traut man sichs nicht so zu auch wenns sichs einfach anhört


----------



## lilalotte.de (15. August 2008)

Hallo!
Vielen Dank auch von mir für die nette "Führung" und die Bilder, auch ich fands super und alle sehr nett - spürs auch heute in den Beinen! 
Tolle Stellen gibts hier direkt vor der Hautüre - nur wissen muß man es halt!! 
Und: "langsam" ist aus meiner Sicht nochmal etwas anderes  
Also, bis bald, evtl. Sonntag!


----------



## todmoog (15. August 2008)

Langsam bedeutete im gestrigen Fall eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 9,9km/h in Bewegung.
Das war so grade an der Grenze des entspannten Pedalierens aber bei weniger langweilen sich die U17kg-Fahrer 

@ Marcus: An welche Email-Adresse hast du die Bilder geschickt? (Auch haben will ...)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. August 2008)

Hi Lilalotte

Erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum und Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Beitrag.

Ich bau hoffentlich morgen die Foxgabel rein (falls sich wer erbarmt) und dann wird am Sonntag klar getestet wenns Wetter passt http://de.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell...rhersage_details/?id=DE0005240&d=2&prev=7days
Sieht aber gut aus.
Wollt ihr nochmal ein paar Stellen von gestern im Reichswald ausführlich testen? Könnten auch Indianerspielplatz in Heroldsberg oder Steinbrüchlein unter die Stollen nehmen wenn ihr wollt.

@ Todmoog
Ich hab dir gerade eben erst die Bilder geschickt, sorry

Und die rippengeplagten U17kg Fahrer fanden es gestern auch toll


----------



## kindergartenkin (15. August 2008)

wenn mir jetzt noch einer das hinterrad zentrieren könnte ... da sind bestimmt 5 nippel soooo lose das die speichen einfach rumbaumeln :-( 

@U17kg ... kann ich ja nix dafür das ihr alle so dick seit, markus und ich achten eben auf unser gewicht ;-)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. August 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> @U17kg ... kann ich ja nix dafür das ihr alle so dick seit, markus und ich achten eben auf unser gewicht ;-)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Erstmal herzlichen Dank an Reo für seine Hilfe beim Gabelumbau bzw. für den kompletten Einbau der Gabel (ich war ja nur dumm rumgestanden und hab gestaunt ).Hab die Manual-Cd bei dir im Keller vergessen glaub ich.

Hab gleich daheim eine kleine Testrunde gedreht und bin jetzt schon voll begeistert . Wie sieht es aus mit morgen Vormittag Biken? Nachmittag gehts leider bei mir nicht, da wir Besuch bekommen.

Wenn sich nichts anderes ergibt dann dreh ich um 10 uhr ne Reichswaldrunde, außer ihr schlagt was anderes vor!


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. August 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlichen Dank an Reo für seine Hilfe beim Gabelumbau bzw. für den kompletten Einbau der Gabel (ich war ja nur dumm rumgestanden und hab gestaunt ).Hab die Manual-Cd bei dir im Keller vergessen glaub ich.
> 
> Wenn sich nichts anderes ergibt dann dreh ich um 10 uhr ne Reichswaldrunde, außer ihr schlagt was anderes vor!



Wollen wir morgen im Stadtwald fahren? Kann ich dir gleich die CD geben 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. August 2008)

Hi

das mitm Stadtwald wid zu knapp, da ich schon um 12 Uhr wieder daheim sein muss und für unseren Besuch mit vorbereiten usw.

Ich dreh morgen Früh um 9 UHR nur die übliche Runde im Reichswald und probier die Federgabel aus.
Wer mitwill kann sich ja kurzfristig noch melden bei mir unter 0911/4198626. 
Ansonsten wie immer Treffpunkt Kreisverkehr Kalchreuth

Stadtwald gerne mal wann anders
P.S.: Die CD war doch in der hintersten Verpackung versteckt. falscher Alarm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (16. August 2008)

so, wie siehts denn aus mit ne Tour morgen? Ich wurde gefragt, ob ich mit in die fränkische will, dort ne Tour fahren, Start so gegen 12 Uhr in Nürnberg. Geht hier was zusammen oder will jemand mit in die fränkische?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. August 2008)

Sorry, zu spät geändert,

Ich fahr wie gesagt nur die Reichswaldtour.
Für alles andere bleibt bei mir nicht die Zeit.

Viel Spaß in der Fränkischen wenn du fährst.


----------



## *iceman* (16. August 2008)

Würde morgen gerne im Fürther Stadtwald 'ne Runde fahren. Von da aus gerne auch Richtung Nürnberg/Schmausenbuck oder so, hab bloß keine Lust mit dem Auto nach Nürnberg zu fahren, deswegen wäre ich für einen Start an der Veste oder so...
Würde mich aber auch der Mehrheit beugen ;-) .
Hat da jemand Intresse? Zeitlich wäre ich flexibel solange es nicht zu früh ist.


----------



## *iceman* (16. August 2008)

Keiner der von der Veste aus 'ne Tour fahren will?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. August 2008)

Hi Ice

Versuchs hier mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=226317&page=29
Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand. Bei mir ist leider die Zeit zu knapp für die Veste oder Stadtwald, aber falls du Lust hast kannst dich ja für die Kalchtrails um 9 uhr ab kalchreuth anschließen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. August 2008)

Hi Leutz

wie siehts demnächst mal wieder mit Biken aus?
Hab jetzt 3 Wochen nur Frühschicht und deswegen Nachmittags Zeit zum Kurbeln.
Mein Schwager und Ich wollen evtl Donnerstag ne kleine reichswaldrunde drehen um die Federgabel auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.

@ Kindergartenkin

Wie war der 4X, lebst du  noch oder haben die dich irgendwo wegkratzen müssen 
Sind die Protektoren noch heile oder soll ich mir gleich Neue bestellen 

Aproprs Protektoren:
Ich will mir jetzt demnächst nen Satz Knie-Schienbeinschoner und Ellbogenschützer zulegen und wollte mal fragen welche ihr da so fahrt.
Hab da die im Visier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Race-lite-Knee-Shin-Guard-2007-08::5623.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...s/SixSixOne-661-DJ-Elbow-Protector::5241.html

Taugen die was und wie sieht es mit der Fahrbarkeit aufm Radl aus. Hab zwar schon welche im Laden getestet aber aufm Bike konnte ich noch noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. August 2008)

die Fahrradkiste und der Adrenalin haben die 661 RaceLite da. Ich hatte die mal probiert: Scheinbein/Wade ist ok, für's Knie geht mal garnicht. Die Plaste-Kappe ist ziemlich klein, der Sitz derselben eher mau. Wenn man die Riemen an der Wade nicht stramm zuzieht, rutscht der Schoner...

Wenn's was leichtes sein soll, fand ich die Fox Launch 911 Knee/Shin recht brauchbar. Gingen super schnell zum an- und ausziehen, saßen gut und rutschten nicht. Das einzige, was mich gestört hat, war die recht harte Kante am unteren Ende. Das gab nach nem Tag im Bikepark immer ordentlich Druckstellen am Knöchel/Rist. Jetzt fahr ich die RaceFace Rally Armor FR und die sind ein Traum  Nur zum Tourenfahren etwas warm... 

--

Ich will die Woche mal zum Rathsberg fahren, wie siehts aus, wollt ihr am Donnerstag da auch hinkommen? Dann könnten wir uns dort treffen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## kindergartenkin (19. August 2008)

ja er lebt er lebt ... 

na bin 2 mal runtergerollt, da ich mit den kickern + anschließenden wellen mal garnicht zurecht gekommen bin (+ noch n fully) und als es dann noch einen ohne protektoren / helm beim runterrollen so gefetzt hat das ne nacht im krankenhaus angestanden ist hab ich auf weitere einsätze verzichtet 

deine protektoren sind natürlich noch ganz ! vielen dank nochmal dafür

hinterrad hab ich heute mal selbst zentriert ... ui ui ui 
die gabel schwächelt immer noch ...

von daher ist ne kleine testfahrt mal wieder angebracht! -nur morgen hab ich keine zeit


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. August 2008)

und bevor ich wieder radfahren gehe, müssen erstmal Schuhe, Handschuhe und diverse Klamotten trocknen... War absolut toll, die Tour am Tiergarten vorhin, nur der Hagel hat ein wenig genervt, sonst ging's schon  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. August 2008)

OK ich seh schon, dann werd ich mal in die Fahrradkiste fahren und die Race Face FR anprobieren. Im Anschluss schau ich auch mal in Downhill, mal sehen ob die den Specialized Deviant Fullface da haben.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. August 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und bevor ich wieder radfahren gehe, müssen erstmal Schuhe, Handschuhe und diverse Klamotten trocknen... War absolut toll, die Tour am Tiergarten vorhin, nur der Hagel hat ein wenig genervt, sonst ging's schon
> 
> MfG
> Stefan






Es war ja so ein Wetter vorausgesagt


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. August 2008)

Sag nix, ich war mit dem Alpenverein fahren und wir waren mindestens 20 Leute   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ace of spades (20. August 2008)

Tach Marcus,

die 661 Racelite hab ich (Gr. M), kannst ja mal probieren. An-/ Ausziehen geht fix und es geht sogar ein bisserl Luft durch um den Angstschweiß zu trocknen  Obacht gehm, es gibt verschiedene Größen für den unterschiedlichen Wadenfaktor !

Donnerstag eher Reichswald (Zeit/Weg Aufwand) da ich Fr. seehr früh geschäftlich unterwegs bin. Hab aktuelles Infomaterial aus Saalbach/Hinterglemm dabei.... 5-Gondel-Tour "Grande Extrema" 57 km/4.900 Hm klingt sogar für mich als Ex-CCler lecker.....meine Frau hält mich allerdings für 

@reo-fahrer
Respekt, war gestern um 19:00 in Nbg (ohne Bike) und das war schon heftig...aber mit dem Alpenverein kann ja nix passieren !
PS: 20 Biker 

PSPS:
kann man am Rathsberg noch fahren? Im Forum stand irgendwo mal das es Streß mit der Stadt Erlangen gegeben hat....oder doch nur eine Einzelaktion eines übellaunigen Mitbürgers 



Gruß Ace


----------



## Ace of spades (20. August 2008)

öhm.... frag mich aber etz ned welche Protektoren die anhaben ! Und der mit den weißen Felgen BIN NICHT ICH 

Hammertrialeinlageamlagosogarinzeitlupe.... 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/die-trail-videos-der-mb-leser-platz-1.234228.2.htm

Viel Spaß
Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. August 2008)

Hi

also ich persönlich tendiere auch eher zum Reichswald, da mein Schwager ja mit meinem Fully fährt und ich mitm HT hinterhergurken muss.

Um wieviel uhr treffen wir uns am Kreisl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (20. August 2008)

16Uhr ?!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. August 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> 16Uhr ?!



 hört sich gut an


----------



## todmoog (20. August 2008)

Bin morgen auch (vielleicht mit Hardtail) am Start.
Chris wird mit (noch) meinem Lapierre ebenfalls dabei sein.
Da wir von Nürnberg losradeln, werde ich bei evtl. Verspätung durchklingeln.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. August 2008)

Dann sind ja morgen mal mehr Ht als Fullys am Start.
Freut mich


----------



## *iceman* (20. August 2008)

Von wo startet ihr? Keine Ahnung ob ich's bis 16Uhr schaffe, aber vielleicht...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. August 2008)

Treffpunkt ist der Kreisverkehr (gibt nur einen) in kalchreuth beim Gasthaus "Drei Linden"


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2008)

Na dann pack ich doch morgen auch mal ein Rad ein  Werd allerdings sicher nicht um 16.00 am Kreisverkehr sein, komm frühestens 15.30 aus der Arbeit, da wird das etwas knapp...
Ich komm halt mal zum Parkplatz an den Sportplätzen und ruf dann mal den Marcus an, dann finden wir uns schon irgendwo.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## kindergartenkin (21. August 2008)

wer sich anhängen will 15:30 Kreisl am Flughafen ... dann sollten wir um kurz vor 16Uhr am Kreisl in Kalchreuth sein


----------



## todmoog (21. August 2008)

Der Kreisel? Ok.


----------



## Ace of spades (21. August 2008)

Klasse, hab Bike auch schon im Kofferraum.... Vorfreude auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 bei gefühlten 8,5 



> Wettervorhersage für Kalchreuth
> 
> Am Donnerstag gibt es freundliches und schönes Wetter mit viel Sonnenschein. Dazu kühlt sich die Luft in den Frühstunden auf 10 Grad ab und erwärmt sich tagsüber bis auf 25 Grad. Der Wind weht leicht bis schwach aus Südwest bis West.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. August 2008)

Ok

Handy hab ich am Mann. Wer sich unterwegs noch einklinken will kann mich unter 0911/4198626 (O2) anrufen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. August 2008)

Hi Leut,

Super tour und richtig gut besucht diesmal  (7 Biker und 1 Bikerin).

Hoffe auf ein paar Bilder (so fern ich richtig gesehen habe)

Ich schau morgen nun endlich mal nach Protektoren und einem richtigen Helm und dann können wir mal ins Steinbrüchlein.
Hätte da mal den Sonntag Nachmittag ins Auge gefasst. Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## todmoog (21. August 2008)

Bilder gabs von mir nur an der Stelle. Bei der Schanze sind wir zu schnell weiter gefahren um Bilder/Filme zu machen.


----------



## kindergartenkin (22. August 2008)

wie der Marcus seine Fox in die Kamera hält


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. August 2008)

Ja na, als hätten wir es vorher geprobt. Aber ausgerechnet bei der Besteigung  (müssen echt mal wieder Bilder in Action machen)

So, bin nun nach einer Anprobiertour wieder zurück und hab voll zugeschlagen. Hab vieles Anprobiert und.....

Meine Wahl viel auf:

Helm: Specialized Fullface Deviant Gr.M
Oberkörper: 661 Bodypressure Gr.S (hatte ich ja schon)
Ellbow: O´Neal Dirt Protektor Gr.L
Handchuhe: 661 Descent
Knie/Schienbein: Race Face Rally FR
Brille: Smith (hatte ich auch)

So, nun steht die Probefahrt am Sonntag mit den Teilen an(wenn ichs bis dahin erwarten kann), also entweder Nachmittag ins Steinbrüchlein oder in der Früh gezielt die Stellen im Reichswald rocken dort wo wir schon so lange überlegen. (oder dreh ich schon morgen ne kleine Testfahrt , mal sehn)

Wettter wird ja super: http://de.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell...rhersage_details/?id=DE0005240&d=2&prev=7days


Ach ja, Klappspaten hab ich jetzt auch mit am Mann um ein paar Stellen auzubessern/umzubauen/neu gestalten


----------



## kindergartenkin (22. August 2008)

dann wär ja fast im Reichswald besser...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. August 2008)

Hi Leut

kurz zum Gruß





Bevor ihr meckert..denkt Euch einfach die Hausschlappen weg , ansonsten find ich das Outfit schon sehr sicher aber trotzdem Tourentauglich

Persönlich finde ich fürn Sonntag den Reichswald auch besser, da ist zumindestens der Erfolgsfaktor größer 
Hätte gesagt daß wir nur üben üben und üben und weniger Trails fahren.
Zeitmäßig würde ich sagen von 9-13 Uhr, wer weiß was uns alles unter die Räder kommt , und die Zeit verfliegt eh im Nu.
Hab gehört so mancher hat schon ganz schöne Dinger mit seinem HT geplättet.

Wenn es vorhin nicht geschüttet hätte wär ich sofort los,bin schon ganz kribbelig


----------



## todmoog (22. August 2008)

Tja - was soll man dazu sagen?

Macht schlank und sieht ein Bischen nach Darth Vader aus


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. August 2008)

Ne ne, eher diese Aufnahme 






@ Todmoog

Einmal wenn man sich anzieht wie du wird man gleich verspottet.
Apropos: Warum ziehst du nicht selbst deine Reifen aufs Rad sondern lässt es von der Fahrradkiste machen 
Bist am Sonntag mit am Start dann nehmen wir mal die Schanze in Angriff 
Kannst ja eh nicht am Samstag weggehen, da du für die Schanze voll fit sein musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (22. August 2008)

"Warum ziehst du nicht selbst deine Reifen aufs Rad sondern lässt es von der Fahrradkiste machen" (Da bleibt auch nix unbemerkt.Warst du etwa im hinteren Bereich des Ladens als ich da war?)

Weil die einen Kompressor haben und das zum Service gehört ;-)

" Kannst ja eh nicht am Samstag weggehen, da du für die Schanze voll fit sein musst"

Och naja - ein bischen Restalkohol macht vielleicht mutiger ...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. August 2008)

Ne ne,ich war so in etwa gegen 3 Uhr im Laden und hab anprobiert und anprobiert und....durch Zufall auf dich zu sprechen gekommen 

Also willst du damit sagen dass du am Sonntag in der früh mit am Start bist?
Wäre ja echt super, denn Zweit kann man den "Verletzten" dann doch besser heimwärts tragen. Und der Ansporn die Herausforderungen zu schaffen sind in der Gemeinschaft auch größer.Ich nehm wie gesagt den Spaten mal mit, evtl lässt sich ne "imaginäre" Hilfestellung schnell hinschaufeln.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. August 2008)

OK für morgen Vormittag ist leichter Regen vorrausgesagt, wollen wir es auf morgen Nachmittag verschieben oder lassen wir es um 9?


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. August 2008)

Denk mal nach dem Mittagessen so um 14:30 wäre dann nicht schlecht?!


----------



## todmoog (23. August 2008)

Das wäre ein durchaus realistischer Zeitansatz um auch halbwegs ausgeschlafen rauszufahren.


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. August 2008)

oder sagen wir halt gleich 14:30 am kreisel flughafen,
15uhr kreisel kalchreuth!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. August 2008)

Also dann um 15 Uhr in Kalchreuth im kompletten Freireiteroutfit (alá Darth Vader) .
Wie gesagt keine Tour sondern nur Schanzen üben, will auch unterhalb der Felsenabfahrt aus dem lockeren Sand ne kleine Steilkurve bauen (war ja schon mal), dann wird die Landung auch weniger Schlüsselbeinlastig .
Und mal sehen wo ich meinen Klappspaten noch anwenden kann.

Ich hoffe wir trauen uns diemal die Mörderschanze am Kugelfang, Ausreden gibts ja diesmal nicht mehr (zumindestens bei mir). Vielleicht schaffen wir es auch die seitliche Abfahrt am Kugelfang zu entdisteln.


----------



## todmoog (23. August 2008)

Ich versprech noch nix.
War heute Nachmittag im Zirndorfer Stadtwald unterwegs. Neben einigen sehr schönen Trails habe ich dort einen absoluten Traumspot entdeckt. Kanns immer noch nicht glauben, dass sowas fast um die Ecke im Wald anzutreffen ist. Koordinaten u.Ä. gibts hier natürlich nicht, damit die Bauwerke nicht gleich von den Massen gestürmt werden. Für eine Befahrung vor Ort habe ich natürlich die Wegpunkte abgespeichert.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. August 2008)

Wir waren letztens auch im Fürther Stadtwald geführt vom Octaner und ich weiß wo du meinst denke ich.
Wie du bist um die Uhrzeit noch Daheim und nicht auf der Piste?
Naja, dann bist du ja morgen doppelt so fit.
Wer auf jeden Fall um 15 Uhr die neuen klamotten einweihen gehen. 
Aber falls du kommst (was ich hoffe) bringst du dann deine Kamera mit, werden bestimmt denkwürdige Aufnahmen


----------



## S*P*J (23. August 2008)

bitte budelt nichts auf den Kalchitrails...Die Felsenabfahrt war bis vor ein paar Jahren ein kleiner Trail, jetzt gleicht der undere Teil vor der sogenannten Steilkurve einer Autobahn. Der Grund hierfür ist ganz einfach, das nach dem Felsen oben bis runter in die Kurve mit gezogener Bremse gefahren wird. Jetzt soll da ne Kurve hin, damit die Leute die zu blöd sind, auf Sand eine falche Kurve mit Highspeed  zu fahren hier auch gut runterkommen? Das ist der falsche Weg und alles ganz große Noobkacke!

MFG


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. August 2008)

Hi SPJ

klar sehe ich das genauso wie du die Trails so unberührt wie möglich zu lassen, Allerdings wenn ich sehe wieviele Leute dort wegen des lockeren Sandes von Ihrer Spur abkommen und in die Farne rauschen bzw zu Fall kommen dann überleg ich mir schon was besser ist, denn es finden ja nicht nur geübte diesen Trail (wird man ja auch nicht verhindern können)
Ich bekomm das ja immer gut mit, da ich ja fast neben der Felsenabfahrt wohne und des öfteren dort unterwegs bin. Gebaut selbst hab ich im Reichswald allerdings noch nichts, hab immer nur die Trails und das umliegende Gebiet wieder von Stürmen und Waldarbeiten wieder hergerichtet.
P.S.: Muss mir mal überlegen nen mobilen ADAC Service im Reichswald für Biker aufzumachen, so oft wie ich schon Leuten mit Schläuchen und Werkzeug ausgeholfen habe.


----------



## S*P*J (24. August 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hi SPJ
> 
> klar sehe ich das genauso wie du die Trails so unberührt wie möglich zu lassen, Allerdings wenn ich sehe wieviele Leute dort wegen des lockeren Sandes von Ihrer Spur abkommen und in die Farne rauschen bzw zu Fall kommen dann überleg ich mir schon was besser ist,


 
...kein wunder das man mit gezogener Bremse nicht um die Kurve kommt. Am besten tut man in die Farne noch ein paar spitze Felsblocken verstecken, damit die wo zu blöd sind die Kurve zu fahren und meinen sie müssen solche Trails fahren auf die Fresse fliegen und sich ihr dumm Hirn mal wieder einschaltet.
Wir haben auf den Trails schon so oft irgendwelche Kids mit Klappspaten vertrieben, jetzt dürfen wir uns mit erwachsenen Menschen in Vollmontur rumärgern!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. August 2008)

Oh, wirds jetzt persönlicher 
Du kannst ja gerne mal mitfahren, damit du die Leute kennenlernst bevor du sie beschimpfst, denn das könnte sonst in die Hose gehen.
Die Montour hab ich mir erst gekauft, nach der Schulterverletzung und Rippenbruch, um ein wenig mehr auf meine Sicherheit achte (und nein, ich bin nicht an der Felsenabfahrt abgeflogen). Kanns mir nicht leisten als frisch gebackener Vater verletzt zu sein.
Wir fahren bisher nur ganz normal wie jeder andere durch den Wald und schütteln immer wieder den Kopf über neue und hirnrissige Bauwerke die so im Wald neu erstehen. Außerdem hab ich absolut keine Lust jemanden den ich nicht kenne Rechenschaft abzulegen für das, was ich nur so mal im Gedanken durchspiele.

Deine Schreibweise kommt mir sehr bakannt vor und da du ja erst seit letztem Monat angemeldet bist könnte ja dein erster Name der hier sein oder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=24316
Nix für ungut wenn ich falsch liege, wär ja auch zu komisch


----------



## kindergartenkin (24. August 2008)

die gabel lässt scho wieder Luft :-( 

@ Shawn Palmer Junior : was mit dir los ?! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. August 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> die gabel lässt scho wieder Luft :-(



Gabelpumpe hab ich mit dabei, kein Problem. Hätte noch ne guude Manitou zu verkaufen, günstig
Also bis denn


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. August 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> @ Shawn Palmer Junior : was mit dir los ?! *kopfschüttel*



Ich hab selber auch schon genug Honks erlebt, die der Meinung waren, sie könnten ganz tolle Sprünge bauen aber effektiv waren die Dinger sowas von unfahrbar und generell brain-dead: kurzer steiler Absprung, keine Landung oder ne genauso kurze und steile Landung etc. Dann immer noch mit zig großen Löchern neben dem Weg, weil irgendwoher brauchts ja Baumaterial. Und das sind alles Dinge, die brauchts einfach nicht. Und ich kann spj gut verstehen, wenn er so reagiert.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (24. August 2008)

...da hinten ist mein trainingsrevier und da pack ich es null komma null wenn da jemand meint seinen Spaten schwingen zu müssen!
Persönlich hat das mit niemanden was zu tun, ich hab auch net gesagt das ihr Vollnoobs seit! 
aber schon der Gedanke die Steilkurve mit dem Klappspaten zu bearbeiten und denken sie wird fest und nicht wieder palttgefahren, lässt mich darauf schliessen, dass du in solchen sachen nicht viel Plan hast. Das ist für mich auch voll ok solange du nicht an der Winterleite buddelst!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. August 2008)

Da hast du voll recht, vom Budelln hab ich keinen Plan, da wie du ja schon oben gelesen hast, ich selbst noch nie ein Bauwerk realisiert habe. Punkt.
Ich hab halt immer nur die Trails sauber gehalten, die Bäume aus dem Weg geräumt und sonstiges Geröll beseitigt. Wenn du das als hinderlich auf "DEINEM" Trainingsrevier empfindest dann tuts mir leid.

An der Winterleite fahren sooo viele Menschenmassen entlang, das du dies nie und nimmer "DEIN" Trainingsrevier nennen kannst. Ich bin in diesen Wäldern groß geworden da ich direkt daneben wohne. Aber Anspruch auf den Wald und den Trails hast weder du noch ich.

So nun ist aber schluss mit dem Gemecker, bin grad wieder von der Tour mit Vollmontour zurück und bin total platt nach 30 km in der Panzerung.
@Kindergartenkin
Bilder und Videos schicke ich dir noch heute Abend. War super, hab nur die Hosen gestrichen voll.
@Reo
Wie du ja selber schon gemerkt hast ist die Landezone an der Felsenabfahrt schon sehr kritisch, auch wenn man es beherscht. 
Und hier ein wenig das zu entschärfen geht doch in die richtige richtung bevor hier alles ausgefahren und der Wald verunstaltet wird. Mir ist recht wenn das ein anderer macht der sich damit auskennt, aber fakt ist, dort gehört was gemacht.


----------



## kindergartenkin (24. August 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Am besten tut man in die Farne noch ein paar spitze Felsblocken verstecken, damit die wo zu blöd sind die Kurve zu fahren und meinen sie müssen solche Trails fahren auf die Fresse fliegen und sich ihr dumm Hirn mal wieder einschaltet.




a) der Satz ist der Hammer, hab lange schon nicht mehr soo gut gelacht
b) wer sowas schreibt gehört angezeigt 
c) also jetzt beruhigen sich alle wieder und gut ist


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. August 2008)

Ja schau mal an wer mir mit seinem Race-HT vor die Linse gehüpft ist


----------



## Ace of spades (26. August 2008)

Servus zusammen,

die Sonne lacht und macht Laune auf Biken! Wie wärs mit Trailrunde am MI 17h ???

Ich hätte hier noch was am 05.10 zum Saisonabschluß, Hardtails rausgekrammt und auf gehts :
http://http://www.rsv-querfeldein-schneckenlohe.de/Dokumente/Querfeldein%20Meldeformular%202008%20alg..pdf

Da hat auch Marcus genug Zeit in Form zu kommen 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. August 2008)

Hi

....und er lässt nicht locker! Mal schauen, wenn dann evtl die Kurzstrecke mit 35km und 850HM in der Senioren1-Klasse. Aber bei meiner Form werd ich eh die rote Laterne tragen  .

Mittwoch 17 Uhr sieht sehr gut aus, auch vom Wetter (26°). Trailrunde mit oder ohne Protektoren?

Ich wollt am Sonntag evtl gerne ne HT-Runde zum Moritzberg machen (keine besonderen trails, ganz normale Frühschoppentour auf Waldautobahn) um in Form zu kommen . Hat wer Lust?


----------



## Ace of spades (26. August 2008)

Mitmachen und SPAß haben 

Ich helf dir die Lampe tragen !!!

MI. mal ohne und neue Strecken fahren, der Wald ist groß genug.... und soo wenig Zeit 

Gruß Ace


----------



## kindergartenkin (26. August 2008)

Mittwoch 17Uhr sollte klappen.
Treffpunkt?

Sonntag Frühschoppen am Moritzberg wär auch ne Sache! 

@ Ace: schon angemeldet? -und wenn ja für welche Strecke.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. August 2008)

Ok, ohne Protektoren aber welche anderen Trails im Reichswald, sooo viele gute gibt es da nicht mehr, könnten höchstens auf gut Glück welche suchen Richtung Munitionsdepot oder wir fahren mal die Heroldsberger Runde mit NS und Felswand zur Abwechslung(Waldautobahnlastig)
Werde auch mal das HT wieder bewegen, um mich schon mal ans Marathongefühl zu gewöhnen . 

@kindergartenkin
Willst du auch mit zum Marathon? Oh man, dann müsste ich jaauf jeden Fall mitziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (26. August 2008)

Wie war es denn am Sonntag. Wurde das Ding beim Wildpferdegehege jetzt gestanden?
Auch wenns nicht unbedingt in den Thread hier reinpasst:

Mal Bock auf den Fürther Stadtwald? (Mit den/der geilen Stelle meinte ich übrigens nicht die "Dirt-Spots" am Waldrand, nahe der Veste bzw. Waldspielplatz.)


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. August 2008)

also Stadtwald ist immer ne gute Idee  Ich kenn da auch nen Guide, der kennt sich da auch ganz toll aus 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## todmoog (26. August 2008)

Ich glaub dem Guide bin ich auch schonmal begegnet


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. August 2008)

Hi

die Schanze sind wir leider nicht gesprungen, da im Landebereich ne fette ausgewaschene Rinne verlief, die es nicht unbedingt einfacher gemacht hätte auf dem Radl zu bleiben.

Fürther Stadtwald bin ich gerne mal dabei.


----------



## Ace of spades (26. August 2008)

@all
hab mich noch nicht angemeldet, wollt erst hören wer mitfährt.. "Marcus beim rote Lampe tragen helfen" und ihn durch sein erstes (?) Race bringen oder wenn schon Race dann wie immer "Kette rechts " und lange Runde 
Anmeldeschluß ist der 19.09...

Für So. Morizberg bin ich raus, da ist bei uns in der Nähe "Muggenkerwa" in Görbitz (wg. Bauernhof, Stall & Co.) mit lecker selbstgemachten Küchli und was sonst noch das Herz eines fränk. Feinschmeckers erfreut.... 

Oder ihr kommt nachmittags zu mir raus, kleine Entspannungsrunde und dann Kerwa ???

Nächste Woche gern FÜ, kenne die Veste von früher aber schon ewig nicht mehr dort gewesen. Mit Sachen morgens ins Auto packen sollte 17h oder früher kein Problem sein...

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. August 2008)

Hi

Also wie siehts jetzt morgen aus? 17 Uhr am Kreisl und dann Reichswald oder Heroldsberger Runde? Können wir ja noch kurzfristig entscheiden.

Am Sonntag könnten wir auch zu nem richtigen Frühschoppen zu dir auf die Kärwa kommen, allerdings nur von hier aus mitm Radl wg. Ausdauertraining usw. 

Nächste Woche Fürth können wir schon mal machen, öfter mal was neues.

Marathon würde mich schon reizen, denke mal bin zu 90% dabei, aber nur Kurzstrecke, Männer in meinem Alter können nicht mehr so lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (26. August 2008)

Ist jetzt morgen Anakin Skywalker oder Lord Vader Dresscode angesagt?

Momentan bin ich irgendwie gar nicht so auf die übliche Runde scharf sondern mehr für Entdeckungstouren. Einfach mal etwas Abwechslung zum Tennenloher Forst.

Im Südosten von Nürnberg gibts auch noch Einiges zu befahren (z.B.rund um den Steinbruch bei Worzeldorf, an dem die Trial-Akrobaten üben) und natürlich auch im Fürther Stadtwald oder auch mal weiter nördlich: Hetzles & Co.

Wie auch immer: Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an und park mein Auto dann ggf bei Marcus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. August 2008)

In Worzeldorf war ich gestern abend  Kannte mich da zwar schon hinreichend gut aus, sind gestern aber dank Martin vom Alpenverein einige neue Trails gefahren  Wenn Trailfahren fließend in Trialfahren übergeht, dann ist man wohl am Steinbrüchlein 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## todmoog (27. August 2008)

@ reo-fahrer:

Ich weiß dass das jetzt leicht ins OT abdriftet aber interessieren würde mich dennoch folgendes:

Wie ist das Tempo bei den Ausfahrten mit der MTB-Gruppe der Sektion Nürnberg? Ich hab jetzt nur noch ein Hardtail und das Ironwood zur Verfügung, d.h. entweder flott bergauf und eingeschränkt bergab oder gemächlich bergauf und flott bergab.
Will halt keine Bergauf-Bremse sein.

Ich schreib am Besten Martin mal direkt an.

(Mitglied der Sektion Nürnberg bin ich.)

@ all:

Bleibt es jetzt bei 1700 am Kreisel und der üblichen Runde bzw. in Richtung Heroldsberg?


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. August 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> @ reo-fahrer:
> 
> Ich weiß dass das jetzt leicht ins OT abdriftet aber interessieren würde mich dennoch folgendes:
> 
> ...



Unterschiedlich 
Ein Extrem war mal eine Tour im Juni vom Tiergarten aus: Brunn, Weißenbrunn, Nonnenberg, Entenberg, Moritzberg, Diepersdorf, Birkensee, Tiergarten.
Start so gegen 18.45 und zurück waren wir, als es noch halbwegs hell war... 

Gestern waren es 17km von 18.30 bis 20.30, also nicht allzu wild. War halt auch zu 95% technische Singletrails.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. August 2008)

Also ich bin 17 Uhr am Kreisl ohne Darth Vader Kostüm und mitm HT (muss mich ja ans Marathon-Gefühl gewöhnen).
Wohin genau können wir ja dann vor Ort noch entscheiden, aber die übliche runde würde ich heut nicht unbedingt fahren wollen.

Mit der Nürnberger fraktion ist gut zu fahren, da komm sogar ich mit als Dauerbremse


----------



## todmoog (27. August 2008)

Hardtail also ... hmmm ... warum nicht.

Dann komm ich auch mit Hardtail ... solang wi nix "hüpfen", dürfte ja sonst alles machbar sein.

Bis später.


----------



## Ace of spades (28. August 2008)

Hello again,

Glückwunsch nochmal an die beiden Erstbezwinger der fiesen, steilen, nichtendenwollenden, serpentienensparenden Schotterrampe zum Streitbaum hoch. 
Der Biergarten ist übrigens oben rechts am Ende der Steigung (Asphaltstück) den übersieht man gern vor lauter Puls und Schnappatmung 

Können wir ja als Bergwertung mit in die Runde einbauen...öhm, nat. nur wenn leichtes Material am Start ist 

Mal sehen was der Sonntag etz hergiebt - Vorschläge für vormittags ??

Gruß Ace


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. August 2008)

Kalchreuth --> Hetzles --> Walberla --> Forchheim --> Erlangen --> Nürnberg ;-)


----------



## todmoog (28. August 2008)

Hier übrigens mal das Streckenprofil von gestern (nur der Abschnitt ab Kalchreuth):


----------



## Ace of spades (28. August 2008)

wie heißt diese irre Achterbahn in USA nochmal ? schaut so ähnlich aus 

Anybody Muskelkater ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. August 2008)

Die Betonung liegt auf VORMITTAGS!!!!



kindergartenkin schrieb:


> Kalchreuth --> Hetzles --> Walberla --> Forchheim --> Erlangen --> Nürnberg ;-)



Da will es mal wieder einer übertreiben, wir sind nicht mehr 22 jährchen jung, sondern fahren in der Senioren1-Klasse 

Naja, wenn wir früh genug (9 Uhr)wegfahren dann wär ich mit dabei


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. August 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> Hier übrigens mal das Streckenprofil von gestern (nur der Abschnitt ab Kalchreuth):



Sieht ja geil aus, dort oben rechts hab ich Milch gegeben


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. August 2008)

seid ihr da den Hetzles-DH runtergefahren? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. August 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Anybody Muskelkater ?????




Muskelkater nicht, aber nen schönen kurzen heftigen Krampf im Oberschenkel gestern Abend 

Ich bin bergab eher runtergeschliddert mit meinen Flüsterreifen, ging dafür den restlichen Weg umso flotter


----------



## Ace of spades (28. August 2008)

Jau, das müßte der "Rest" gewesen sein.  
Der obere Teil bis zur Wiese wie gehabt, in der Mitte (Beginn Weg) dann aktuelle Forstarbeiten denen dann die ersten Kicker (Beginn Hohlweg) zum Opfer gefallen sind. Weiter unten dann li/re noch einige und der letzte, größte dann unten im Wald (li. neben Weg)

Aber:  Durch die intensive Befahrung mit schwerem Gerät ist der Hohlweg flotter als früher fahrbar und die Anlieger lassen sich ganz nett nutzen. Aber etz nix zum extra rausfahren...eher als Erweiterung der Kalchi-Runde oder als "Kraft-Einheit" für unseren neuen Marathonistis 

Wenn Sonntag dann auch nur bis Mittag oder so !!



> Muskelkater nicht, aber nen schönen kurzen heftigen Krampf im Oberschenkel gestern Abend



Ok, Ok ich trink auch nicht mehr deine Flasche aus...du braucht ja jeden Tropfen deiner Minaralien 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. August 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Ok, Ok ich trink auch nicht mehr deine Flasche aus...du braucht ja jeden Tropfen deiner Minaralien



Hat mich eh gewundert dass dir die einzige Flüssigkeit was du dabei hattest dir zur Stirn heruntergelaufen ist 

Wir könnten ja die Hetzlestour nach der Abfahrt Sandgrube dranhängen (aber dann fahr ich des öfteren mit leichtem Gerät )


----------



## todmoog (28. August 2008)

" Wir könnten ja die Hetzlestour nach der Abfahrt Sandgrube dranhängen (aber dann fahr ich des öfteren mit leichtem Gerät 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)"

Nach der gestrigen Erfahrung find ich das Hardtail doch recht unbequem  aber auf gutem Untergrund gehts bergauf natürlich doch schneller.

(Bei mir waren es dann im Endeffekt 62,5km.)


----------



## digitalwurm (29. August 2008)

also ich bin ganz neu in der mtb welt. nur hab ich keinen der mit fahren will !!!
wäre also auf jeden dabei!!!


----------



## todmoog (29. August 2008)

Wo wohnst Du denn, was für ein MTB fährst du und zu welchen Zeiten kannst Du fahren?
Ich habe übrigens auch durch das Forum Mitfahrer gefunden.

Passende Threads sind der hier sowie:

Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht

Freeride Touren um Nürnberg

Enduristen u. Freerider rund um Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace of spades (29. August 2008)

> ....und zu welchen Zeiten kannst Du fahren?



Der Uhrzeit des Postings nach wird's wohl schwierig werden.....  

Für Sonntag wäre eine entspannte Frühschoppenrunde zum Moritzberg toll, mein Schatz fährt mit und somit ist der weitere Verlauf des Sonntags doch stark vom Verlauf der Tour abhängig  

Heaven or Hell ?? 

Ansonsten muß ich gefühlte 2 kg Mehrgewicht anmelden, die haben gestern Nacht das Fingerfood-Buffet im PC direkt vor meiner Nase aufgebaut....hmm..lecker !

Schönen Freitag !!!

Gruß Ace


----------



## todmoog (29. August 2008)

Pc?


----------



## Ace of spades (29. August 2008)

Parkcafe... wo kann ich denn sonst noch hin ?!


----------



## todmoog (29. August 2008)

Nich rumheulen ... das ist auch mein zweites zu Hause .

Wo wir schon beim OT sind: Weißt du zufällig was am Samstag dort stattfindet? Auf deren Homepage und im Curt steht nix.

Letztes Mal als nix drin stand war Rosa Park und wir haben am Eingang Kehrt gemacht .


----------



## Ace of spades (29. August 2008)

Sorry, hab für Sa. nix gesehen...war permanent abgelenkt  
FR. 26.09 ist wieder Housebombs und da bin ich auf Messe ! Naja, wir warten auf den Oktober.
PS:
Die Einrichtung des Gartens wird am 14.09 wieder verkauft, schicken Holzklotztisch für 125  und andere Designschnäppchen 

...und was geht etz Sonntag ??


----------



## todmoog (29. August 2008)

Das hängt vom Samstag ab  Ein Kumpel feiert in seinen Geburtstag rein.

Wenn ich mitkomme, würde ich eher am Moritzberg zu Euch stoßen, da es doch ein anderer Anfahrtsweg von der Nürnberger Altstadt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (29. August 2008)

Also Sonntags hab ich jetzt leider nur Nachmittags Zeit!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. August 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> Das hängt vom Samstag ab
> Wenn ich mitkomme, würde ich eher am Moritzberg zu Euch stoßen, da es doch ein anderer Anfahrtsweg von der Nürnberger Altstadt ist.



Start halt mit von Kalchreuth, dafür fahren wir dann über die Altstadt heim.

Also ich wär Sonntag vormittags dabei


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also wie sieht es jetzt morgen früh mit der Frühschoppentour zum Moritzberg aus?

Wenn jetzt niemand anders nen Vorschlag macht, hätte ich gesagt um 9 Uhr Treffpunkt am Kreisverkehr Kalchreuth, Fahrt über Waldautobahnen/geteert nach Lauf-Moritzberg, Einkehr bis 11 Uhr, danach Rückfahrt über Behringersdorf-Wörder See-Rathenauplatz-Flughafen zurück nach Kalchreuth.


----------



## kindergartenkin (30. August 2008)

Sorry morgen hab ich vormittags keine Zeit :-(


----------



## todmoog (30. August 2008)

Also ich sag lieber mal ab. Die Geburtstagsfeier heute Nacht wird sicherlich lang werden und dann bin ich um 09:00h noch im Tiefschlaf.

Wie siehts im Verlauf der Woche aus?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. August 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> Wie siehts im Verlauf der Woche aus?



Gut, aber das Wetter soll wieder schlechter werden zum Herbstanfang


----------



## todmoog (30. August 2008)

Sag doch nicht das böse Wort  Schlimm genug dass Yogär ab September Winterzwangspause macht weil der Lebkuchen-Mensch sich dann in deren Räumlichkeiten einrichtet.

Ab Donnerstag bin ich für eineinhalb Wochen weg. Wenn also bis Mittwoch noch eine Ausfahrt zustande kommt, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## digitalwurm (30. August 2008)

ich fahre ein ideal boommax is eig ein gutes bike zum einsteigen denk ich mal!!!
Bin auch soweit sehr fit also d.h. ich kann denk ich mal auch gut mithalten!
wo fährst du denn immer so???


----------



## Ace of spades (30. August 2008)

....also wir sind noch dabei  Wir können den Rückweg dann etwas anders legen und sind dann schneller beim Nachmittagsprogramm 

Sind um 09:00 am Kreisel, bis denn....

Gruß
Ace & Co.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. August 2008)

OK. Den Rückweg planen wir dann ab AS Behringersdorf quer durch den Wald, das spart dann in etwa ne halbe Stunde Fahrzeit und führt uns dann direkt unterhalb den Hochspannungsleitungen wieder nach heroldsberg. (können ja dies gleich mit dem kleinen DH-Trail bei den Northshores verbinden, als kleinen Abschluss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. August 2008)

digitalwurm schrieb:


> ich fahre ein ideal boommax is eig ein gutes bike zum einsteigen denk ich mal!!!
> Bin auch soweit sehr fit also d.h. ich kann denk ich mal auch gut mithalten!
> wo fährst du denn immer so???



Das Boommax ist denke ich als Einseigerbike schon ganz gut mit seinen Rock Shox 100mm Federweg, wovon ich nicht so begeistert bin wäre die Felgenbremse, die Racing Ralphs und das hohe Gewicht von 14kg für ein HT.

Fit ist relativ, ich gleiche meine fehlende Fitness durch mangelnde Fahrkenntnis wieder aus . Naja, hauptsache mitm Radl gfahrn!

@ Todmoog 

Dienstag wäre doch ein guter Tag zum Sterb.... ähm Springen oder doch lieber ne Tour?


----------



## todmoog (30. August 2008)

Wegen Dienstag: Tour mit CC-Helm und keinen Selbstversuchen wäre mir am liebsten, da ich Freitag in den Urlaub fliege und nicht riskieren will von der Reiserücktrittversicherung Gebrauch zu machen.
Die übliche Runde würde sich damit anbieten. Dann starte ich wieder mit dem Rad in Nürnberg und komm dann auf ca. 50-55km.
(Mein Hardtail nehm ich aber nicht > zu unbequem ; Hetzles wäre evtl. noch eine abschließende Herausforderung für das andere Bike ... mal sehen)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. August 2008)

Hetzlesrunde wäre ich mit dabei am Dienstag(allerdings wieder mit meinem Flüsterbike), mal sehen ob auch unser Guide wieder den Weg zu uns findet


----------



## digitalwurm (31. August 2008)

felgenbremse??? hat doch vorn und hinten 180er scheiben!!!!
naja wie auch immer wär coll wenn sich mal einer meldet wegen ner tour!!!!
icq wär mir am liebsten!!! 438133958 oder ne email an [email protected]
mag das hier nich so mitn schreiben usw....
mfg alex


----------



## todmoog (31. August 2008)

Wir verabreden uns nunmal i.d.R. hier im Forum.

Der Treffpunkt Kalchreuth ist hier.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (31. August 2008)

Hei Leutz

war heut ne schöne und flüssige Runde zum Moritzberg.
Hatte zum Schluss 55km und 700Hm in knapp über 3 Std auf der Uhr.
Leider wars ja mitm Einkehren oben am Moritzberg nichts, da die Urlaub hatten, aber das können wir gerne nochmal nacholen (außer die kleine Schiebepassage)

@Todmoog
Wenn du dir die Hetzlestour mitm Bionicon antun willst , ich komm auf jeden Fall wieder mitm Flüsterbike


----------



## todmoog (31. August 2008)

Wer hat wo geschoben?


----------



## Ace of spades (1. September 2008)

Bon giorno,

öhm...Alle  Den Paul-Pfäfflinger-Weg (oder so...) hoch bis mann/frau wieder auf die Teerstraße kommt, netter Wiesentrail am Hang mit teilweise 21% und ist runter lustiger als rauf. Die Stufen/Schlucht "hinten" runter ist aber noch lustiger 



> Leider wars ja mitm Einkehren oben am Moritzberg nichts...



Wieso...die Urlaubs-Dog -Bar war doch geöffnet  (Wassereimer !!!) Wir konnten uns gerade noch zurückhalten


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. September 2008)

Den Paul-Pfinzinger Weg musste ich auch schieben, mein Schwager ist ihn aber größtenteils gefahren, er musste nur bei der kleinen Schlammpassage absteigen.

Nutzen wir jetzt morgen das schöne Wetter nochmal und kurbeln zum Hetzles rauf?
http://de.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell...rhersage_details/?id=DE0005240&d=1&prev=7days

17 Uhr wieder am Kreisl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (1. September 2008)

Die Ausfahrt morgen muss ich leider von meiner Tagesform abhängig machen, da ich mich inzwischen erkältet habe (und das wiedermal kurz vorm Urlaub).


----------



## Ace of spades (1. September 2008)

Dann schon dich lieber mal, der Urlaub ist ja auch hart Verdient und kein Spaß... jedenfalls bis du endlich in der Hängematte liegst 

Wir schauen nach dem Wetter, ich nehms Bike schon mal mit und dann nach Lust und Laune Kalchi-Trails mit oder ohne Bergwertung 







Gute Besserung und schönen Urlaub !!! ( falls du morgen Pause machst)

Gruß Ace


----------



## kindergartenkin (1. September 2008)

Also morgen 17Uhr am Kreisel ... da bin ich dabei !


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. September 2008)

Hi,

weiß nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe, da noch sehr viel zu erledigen ist.
Handy hab ich am Mann ab 14 Uhr falls doch was geht.
Ansonsten plant mich mal nicht ganz fest ein.

Werd mir jetzt ans Flüsterbike erstmal noch Klickies nachrüsten, damit wir das nächste Mal schneller den Berg oben sind.


----------



## todmoog (1. September 2008)

Danke.
Werde morgen nicht dabei sein. Habe mir jetzt ein Gläschen Medinait reingewürgt und schon mich die nächsten Tage.


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. September 2008)

öhm... jetzt fährt wohl keiner oder nur vielleicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace of spades (2. September 2008)

Hab das Bike schon im Auto und bin 17:00 am Kreisel, wenn Wetter weiter wohlgesonnen dann Kalchi-Trails mit Hetzles und direkt zurück ?!

@Cube.Team.Biker
ruf halt durch, 17:30 geht auch noch 

Gruß Ace


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. September 2008)

Ah ok, dann bis später


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. September 2008)

Hi

Ok, hab ein bischen Zeit freidiskutieren können,
Wenn dann aber 17.30 Uhr Abfahrt Kreisl für die Kalchrunde ohne Bergwertung .
Damit ich so in etwa 20 Uhr wieder bei Kind und Kegel Daheim bin.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. September 2008)

Hi

Nur mal was kurz OT.

Weiß wer von Euch woher ich ne Reduzierhülse für ne Sattelstütze von 34,9mm auf 31,6mm herbekomme?
Will mir die Kind Shock I900 ins Stereo verpflanzen.


----------



## tiredjoe (4. September 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Nur mal was kurz OT.
> 
> ...



hier: http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/619/kw/_USE_Shim_von_31-6_auf_34-9_mm

oder anfertigen lassen bei http://lotz-carbon.de/, der hat mir eine schöne Hülse aus Carbon gezimmert.

grüße
tiredjoe


----------



## todmoog (4. September 2008)

Ah - er ist überzeugt


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. September 2008)

Hey Urlauber,

Wünsch dir nen guten Flug und komm erholt und fit wieder heim.
Wennste dann ein paar überschüssige Urlaubspfunde abtrainieren musst wäre das auch kein Hinderniss.


----------



## todmoog (5. September 2008)

Vielen Dank. Die Etappe Stuttgart ist schon gemeistert und morgen gehts in den Flieger.
Erfahrungsgemäß dürfte es anschließend schon das ein oder andere Pfund abzutrainieren geben  . (Das Lapierre ist jetzt übrigens verkauft.)


----------



## Ace of spades (5. September 2008)

Du hast eine Bergwertung mit deinem Ironwood gewonnen !! Dann klappts auch mit dem Abnehmen 

@all
Bin fürs WE raus, trainiere aber heimlich auf dem RR......

Schöne Wochenende   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Ace


----------



## Ganion (5. September 2008)

Hi Jungs,

ich kann endlich mal wieder was freischaufeln und würde gerne Sonntag Vormittag ne Runde in der Fränkischen machen. Irgendwas aus dem "Bike Guide Fränkische Schweiz".

Wie sieht's aus - hat jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. September 2008)

Ja, er lebt noch 

Mit der Fränkischen diesen Sonntag wird bei mir nix werden, da ich um 12 Uhr aufm Geburtstag sein muss. Wetter soll ja auch besch.. werden, wie wärs aber ne Woche später? 
Hab nächste Woche mal wieder Spätschicht, also muss ich mal ne kleine Zwangspause einlegen, höchstens ich geh Sonntag auf ne kleine Hüpfrunde von 9-11 in nördlichen Reichswald


----------



## Ganion (5. September 2008)

Hmmm na ja - wir können auch Reichswald machen  - muss mal noch auf die Info von nem Freund warten.

Ich sag dir mal morgen Bescheid.

Nächstes Wochenende hab ich leider vollkommen dicht. :-(


----------



## Ace of spades (5. September 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Irgendwas aus dem "Bike Guide Fränkische Schweiz".



Welcome Back Ganion,

den Bike Guide haben wir letztens erst diskutiert, wir wollen auf alle Fälle für den Herbst wieder einige Touren fahren. Stay tuned 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. September 2008)

Ich würde gerne die Route fahren, die wir schon mal zu Saisonanfang im Februar gedreht haben nur diesmal andersrum!!!Neideck-Oswaldhöhle usw.
Vielleicht bekommen wir diesmal mehr Leute mit an den Start
Also wann schlagt ihr vor?

Hat wer Lust jetzt am Sonntag mit Darth Vader Kostüm ein wenig den Reichswald unsicher zu machen wenns Wetter passt. Denke da so an 9 Uhr am Kreisl. Wie gesagt halt nicht zu lang weil ich ja auf Geburtstag muss.


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. September 2008)

Also wenns Wetter passt dann ja ...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. September 2008)

Also ich werd auf jeden Fall da sein, wenns genauso viel regnet wie schon für heute gemeldet 
Naja, und die 0-1L/qm wird ne gute Abkühlung bei unseren schweißtreibenden Flugversuchen
Also bis 9 Uhr am Kreisl mit schwerem Outfit


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. September 2008)

So, sind nun wieder zurück von unserer allsöntägigen Runde, diesmal allerdings wars feucht frölicher.
Die Schanzen lassen sich aber bei dieser Witterung besser springen, da der Boden griffiger wird.

So nun zur weiteren Planung.

Wir haben vor am Freitag, den 19.9. einen N8ride im Reichswald zu fahren.
Abfahrt wird so 20 uhr am Kreisl Kalchreuth sein.(Bitte mit ausreichender Beleuchtung)

Und des weiteren werden wir am ersten Oktoberwochenende, also am Sonntag, den 5.10 um 9 Uhr ne Runde in der Fränkischen drehen.
Es ist die Tour Nr. 24 aus dem fränkischen Bike Guide und führt vom Startplatz Burggailenreuth über Burgruine Neideck-Muschelquelle-Oswaldhöhle(bitte diesmal ein kleines Licht mitnehmen) zum Adlerstein.
Werden die Runde diesmal aber andersrum fahren. Angegeben ist die Tour mit 24km und 987Hm.

Wir werden auch noch in der Woche vom 29.9-3.10 mal zum Steinbrüchlein ne kleine Hüpfrunde einlegen, Vorschläge bezüglich der Zeit sind erwünscht

So, ich denke das ist genug Vorlaufzeit für jeden der mit will.


----------



## Ganion (7. September 2008)

Hi Marcus,

war ne feine Runde heute und die Luft war echt klasse dort draussen.

Also bei den Terminen bin ich dabei (Steinbrüchlein muss ich mal sehen). Schreibst du die Touren ins LMB?


----------



## Ace of spades (8. September 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Und des weiteren werden wir am ersten Oktoberwochenende, also am Sonntag, den 5.10 um 9 Uhr ne Runde in der Fränkischen drehen.



Tststs..... also nix mit einem kleinen Race in Schneckenlohe ??? 

http://www.rsv-querfeldein-schneckenlohe.de/

Gruß Ace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (8. September 2008)

Hmmm - klingt grundsätzlich interessant.... aber .... ich zähle schon zu "Senioren" - das macht mich fertig. :-(

Was für eine Strecke ist das? Waldautobahn?


----------



## Ace of spades (8. September 2008)

Dann sind wir ja schon mal zu zweit 

Hab keine Streckeninfos, wird wohl ein Mix aus Trail, Wurzeln und Autobahn sein  und das je nach Runde mehrmals zum ausprobieren 

Ich hab die Streckenkarte gerade per mail angefordert...we will see 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Ganion (8. September 2008)

Also wenn es eine fahrenswerte Strecke ist - für mich also wirklich Trail-lastig - dann würde das schon auch interessant sein. Aber eine Bügelstrecke ohne technische Herausforderung bzw. schöne Trails - dann doch lieber die Oswaldstrecke (ist techisch anspruchvoll)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. September 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Hmmm - klingt grundsätzlich interessant.... aber .... ich zähle schon zu "Senioren" - das macht mich fertig. :-(



Geht mir genauso.

Also mir persönlich wäre die Fränkische lieber, wer weiß ob wir dieses Jahr sonst nochmal raus kommen. Wir können ja auch nen kleinen Maraton mit den 24km und 987Hm machen, dann nehm ich ein paar Urkunden mit .
Ist sogar heftiger als in Schneckenlohe und es gibt nur 1 Starterklasse in der man sich nicht wie altes Eisen fühlt.

Aber falls wir doch noch einen anderen Termin für die Fränkische finden sollten könnten wir auch dann die Schneckenloher zur Schnecke machen

Das Rundenprofil mit 35km und 850Hm kommt fast dem Profil von der Oswaldstrecke gleich, und das dann unter Wettkampfbedingungen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. September 2008)

Das Zeitlimit für den kompletten Marathon ist 14 Uhr bei 3 Runden. 
Daraus ergibt sich eine maximale fahrzeit pro Runde von 1,2Std/Runde und das bei 35km ergibt nen guten Schnitt den man fahren muss um als altes Eisen nicht auf dem Schrott zu landen


----------



## Ganion (8. September 2008)

Hmmmm.... 1,2h auf 35km - das ist mal richtig hurtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (8. September 2008)

Ich würde sagen 1 Stunde und 30 Minuten pro Runde. Das sind 23,3 Km /h ->
Wenn dass das Zeitlimit ist, bestell ich mir nen Sarg.
Ich denke aber die meinen mit Zeitlimit Letzte Runde um 14:00, dass man 
spätestens um 14:00 die letzte Runde begonnen haben soll, dh.
70 km in 4:30 = 15,6 km/h. Ist immer noch ordentlich auf 105 km

Grüße Weichling



Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Das Zeitlimit für den kompletten Marathon ist 14 Uhr bei 3 Runden.
> Daraus ergibt sich eine maximale fahrzeit pro Runde von 1,2Std/Runde und das bei 35km ergibt nen guten Schnitt den man fahren muss um als altes Eisen nicht auf dem Schrott zu landen


----------



## Ganion (8. September 2008)

1,2 h wären aber auch nur 1h 12 Minuten... dann eben auch 29,1 km/h - deine These klingt wahrscheinlicher.

Na ja - wer weiss.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. September 2008)

Ok ok

ich geb mich geschlagen.

Also melden wir uns dort an oder fahren wir Fränkische???


----------



## Ganion (8. September 2008)

Fränkische 

Ausser es ist ein Trail-Marathon... kann jemand mal anrufen?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. September 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Ich hab die Streckenkarte gerade per mail angefordert...we will see
> 
> Gruß Ace



ist doch schon


----------



## Ace of spades (8. September 2008)

hihihi.... habt ihr alle Rennfieber ?! Hab noch keine Antwort aus Schneckenlohe (was für ein Name !) und melde mich UMGEHEND wenns News gibt !!!

Haltet Ihr das noch aus? Ich würde mich "als Saisonabschluß" über ein Race mit euch freuen (mehr Fun als Race, logo !). Fränkische läuft uns nicht weg und bei trockenem Wetter haben wir im Oktober noch viel Zeit was Neues unter die Räder zu nehmen. Und im Fürther Stadwald waren wir auch noch ned 

OT:
Der Hit von der Eurobike !
booohhhaaaaa... von Syntace/LV gibts Mitte nächstes Jahr ne 200mm stufenlos versenkbare Sattelstütze fürs geliebte 301 und andere.... Pics folgen morgen 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Ganion (8. September 2008)

Na ja - die 35km würde ich schon evtl. mit angehen... aber ich warne Euch - ich schiebe auch mal den Hügel hoch. 

Aber die Strecke muss halt interessant sein....


----------



## michaellindner (8. September 2008)

Hi Ganion,



> Ausser es ist ein Trail-Marathon... kann jemand mal anrufen?



Bin vor ein paar Jahren mal mitgefahren. Strecke ist wenig spannend, überwiegend Forst- und Feldwege. Keine technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen. Aber nette, familiäre Atmosphäre bei den Jungs und Mädels in Schneckenlohe.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Ganion (8. September 2008)

Hi Michel,

danke für die Info - ich glaube, da fahr ich dann doch lieber in die Fränkische.

Was macht die Osternohe geschädigte Hand?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. September 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Haltet Ihr das noch aus? Ich würde mich "als Saisonabschluß" über ein Race mit euch freuen (mehr Fun als Race, logo !). Fränkische läuft uns nicht weg und bei trockenem Wetter haben wir im Oktober noch viel Zeit was Neues unter die Räder zu nehmen. Und im Fürther Stadwald waren wir auch noch ned




Warum immer Saisonabschluss . Im Winter macht es doch noch mehr Spaß, da weniger Biker unterwegs sind die man über den Haufen fahren kann . Und schwitzen tut man auch nicht so. 
Und der Winterspeck muss doch unmittelbar gleich bekämpft werden. naja, und wir sind auch schon gefahren als der Schnee uns fast bis zur Bremsscheibe gereicht hat.

Da könnten wir auch wenns schön ist im Winter mal in die Fränkische (wir waren ja auch Anfang februar an der Oswaldhöhle), aber am 5.10 beim Vergleich von ner Waldautobahnhatzt gegenüber der fränkischen, wähle ich auch lieber das zweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace of spades (9. September 2008)

"Saisonabschluß" ist eher für die ganzen Rennen, RTF, Marathons und sonstige Veranstaltungen dieser Welt gedacht 

Ich freu mich auch schon den einen oder anderen Weg in der Fränk. bei wenig Betrieb zu fahren !

Danke schon mal für die Streckeninfo, Antwort vom RSV bis jetzt noch keine.....

Gruß Ace


----------



## michaellindner (9. September 2008)

Hi Ganion,
Gips kam am Donnerstag runter. Zwei bis drei Wochen noch Schiene. Dann wieder Osternohe etc. Sehen uns morgen, ich probiers mal wieder.
Gruß
Michel


----------



## Ganion (10. September 2008)

@Michel:
Gut freut mich - aber sei dann heute Abend vorsichtig! 

 Bis später dann.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Na wie siehts aus mit der allsonntaglichen Ausfahrt um 9 Uhr am Kreisl?
Ich werd auf jeden Fall ein wenig Herbstluft schnuppern gehen um auch den Streß der Woche abzubauen.

Also wer ist mit am Start zur üblichen Runde?


----------



## kindergartenkin (11. September 2008)

Wenn ich nüchtern bin... dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Ace of spades (12. September 2008)

Kann leider net, wir sind in Ammerndorf zum RTF (Mfr.-Cup) damit ich in Schneckenlohe in Form bin 

dann bis nächste Woche.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Ace


----------



## Uwe7 (12. September 2008)

jo komm mit


----------



## Ganion (13. September 2008)

Klappt bei mir leider nicht - muss arbeiten... :-(

Viel Spass und am 19.09. wollten wir ne Nachtrunde machen....


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. September 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Viel Spass und am 19.09. wollten wir ne Nachtrunde machen....




Na dafür trainieren wir ja morgen, damit jeder die Strecke kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ausfahrt war heut super, nur dass der Double nach der Arschfalte entschärft wurde hat mich nicht so in Begeisterung versetzt (P.S.: Ich wars nicht! Hab brav meinen Klappspaten Zuhause gelassen)
@Uwe
Kannst jederzeit mal wieder mitfahren (evtl doch am Freitag)


@ All
Wie wärs am Mittwoch mit ne kleinen Konditions-Trainingsrunde zum Hetzles, sofern unser Guide(Ace) uns wieder leitet. Natürlich wieder mitm Flüsterbike, aber diesmal mit Klickies 

Den N8ride am Freitag könnten wir doch auf 18 Uhr vorverlegen, damit die Mirage-Fahrer(mit Soloakku) auch mit am Start sein können. Sonnenuntergang wird am Freitag um 19.19 Uhr sein, dann reicht die Leuchtdauer für die Kalchtrailrunde


----------



## Ganion (14. September 2008)

... 18:00 ... das schafft die arbeitende Bevölkerung doch nicht!

Vor 19:00 geht bei mir da leider nix... habe aber auch einen doppelten Akkupack.


----------



## Axalp (14. September 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @ All
> Wie wärs am Mittwoch mit ne kleinen Konditions-Trainingsrunde zum Hetzles, sofern unser Guide(Ace) uns wieder leitet. Natürlich wieder mitm Flüsterbike, aber diesmal mit Klickies



Servus,

am Mittwoch ich wäre auch einmal wieder dabei.
Wann soll's denn losgehen?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## kindergartenkin (15. September 2008)

... die Manitou lässt schwarzes Öl ... was ungut ist.
Dafür kommt se jetzt mal zum Kundendienst.
Ich fall somit erstmal aus, da mit dem 4x Rädchen nix zu reisen ist ;-)


----------



## Uwe7 (15. September 2008)

@Cube.Team.Biker,

ja hat mir echt Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren. Den N8ride am Freitag, hmmmmm mal sehen mit meinem Licht komm ich nicht weit.


----------



## todmoog (15. September 2008)

Wie wärs am Mittwoch mit ner Fully-Runde (sofern ich bis dahin wieder fit bin); evtl. mit Option N8Ride?
Da fällt mir ein: Wie bekomm ich nur den Akku ans Bionicon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. September 2008)

Ja der Urlauber!!!
Na bist schon wieder zurück im Lande und dann auch noch dieses Sauwetter erwischt.
Also Mittwoch möchte ich gerne mit meinem Flüsterbike die nigelnagelneuen Klickies testen ob ich nun zurecht komme oder nicht (und auf nie Nase falle ). Falls wir nicht mit unserem Guide den Hetzles bezwingen, können wir auch wie gehabt mitm Fully im Reichswald rumdübeln und/oder den ein oder anderen Hügel schanzen.Kommt drauf an wann wir losdüsen, ich nehm mal vorsichtshalber meine Beleuchtung mit. Beleuchtung am Bionicon klar am Helm und Akku im Rucksack.

Fürn Freitag, wenns nicht anders geht starten wir um 19 Uhr vom Kreisl aus. Wird bestimmt witzig.

@ Uwe
Falls du mitfährst und die Mirage Beleuchtung nimmst, hätte ich noch einen Akkupack leihweise für dich (falls du nicht die Pb-Version hast sondern den Nipack). Du kommst schon einigermaßen gut durchn Wald, Ganion fährt ja die gleiche Lampe (falls mein Wissensstand noch aktuell ist)

@Kindergartenkin
Wie lange willst dich noch mit deiner Scareb rumärgern?
Ich hät noch ne guudde Manitou Minute für dich im Angebot mit 140er Federweg für die tieffliegenden Race-HT
Apropos, wieviel könnte man noch für die Gabel verlangen???


----------



## todmoog (15. September 2008)

" Apropos, wieviel könnte man noch für die Gabel verlangen???"

Wenn du mir  50.- gibst, hol ich sie bei Dir ab und bring sie zum Wertstoffhof


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. September 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> " Apropos, wieviel könnte man noch für die Gabel verlangen???"
> 
> Wenn du mir  50.- gibst, hol ich sie bei Dir ab und bring sie zum Wertstoffhof




Nicht so laut, sonst will sie keiner mehr


----------



## Ganion (16. September 2008)

Ich habe das Mirage-Set zweimal. 2 Lampen vorne mit einem pack und ein starkes Licht auf dem Helm mit einem extra Pack - das reicht ohne Probleme.

Ich bin sonst immer mit beiden Evo-Lampen am Lenker gefahren - das ging auch ohne Probleme....


----------



## kindergartenkin (16. September 2008)

Ja jetzt kommt die Scareb weg, liegt immo bei Velo und die gucken mal ob se vllt günstigen Ersatz bekommen. Ansonsten kommt vllt ne Recon oder so her... soll ja auch nicht zuviel kosten aber unter 2kg wiegen.


----------



## Ace of spades (16. September 2008)

Servus Jungs,

hab endlich die Streckenkarte von Schneggenlohe bekommen, bei Interesse bitte mail (ist zu groß zum hochladen). Für Mittwoch und Freitag muß ich passen, wir haben eine Veranstaltung am WE und die Vorbereitungen sind umfangreicher als gedacht.
Also bleibt euch der Hetzles erst mal erspart 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Ganion (16. September 2008)

Und wie ist die Streckeneinschätzung für Schneggenlohe? Waldautobahn?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. September 2008)

Hi Markus,

Mail mir doch mal die Streckenkarte zu, aber falls zuviel Feldwege dabei sind werd ich dann doch lieber Fränkische fahren.

Meine Akkus für die beleuchtung hab ich schon am Ladegerät und bald einsatzfähig.

@ Todmoog
Wann und wo willst du morgen fahren?

@ Kindergartenkin
Ich würd eine mit Stahlfeder nehmen, bei deinem Fahrstil 
Und eine mit 100mm reicht doch für dein Racebike oder muss ja nicht die Recon mit 100-130 sein.
Wie wärs mit der Dart3 100mm Sathfeder mit Lockout und poploc am lenker? und die 2190gramm kann dein Bike schon verkraften 
und das noch für unter 150 
Kommst du morgen auch zur Darth-Vader-Runde mitm Ghost?


----------



## todmoog (16. September 2008)

Ghost? Hab ich was verpasst? Neues Bike?

Wegen morgen. Das kann ich nur ganz kurzfristig zu- oder absagen, da ein Umzug dazwischen gekommen ist bei dem ich mit anpacke.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. September 2008)

GHOST-Nachricht vom Sam ähm "J"(oder wie hieß der Film nochmal )

So wie ichs aufm Video erkennen konnte ein weißes Ghost Dual Pro in mörderischen Fahrmanövern das wir mit unseren Fullys nicht machen würden. da sieht man dass doch ein paar Jährchen am inneren Schweinehund nagen 

P.S.: Kannst dein Lapierre unterm benutzerbild löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace of spades (16. September 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Streckeneinschätzung für Schneggenlohe? Waldautobahn?



öhm...ich schau es mir auf der Wanderkarte nochmal an, für ein leckeres Kuchenbuffet tu ich schon einiges 

Ich hab irgendwo noch eine Funzel mit tonnenschweren Accu, lohnt sich ja das Ding zu aktivieren wenn wir demnächst auf N8Ride gehen. Ich geh heut mal suchen....

Gruß Ace

http://www.rsv-querfeldein-schneckenlohe.de/

Die Karte ist etz auch auf der Homepage zu finden !!!!


----------



## Ganion (16. September 2008)

Ich habe die Friday-Night-Ride mal ins LMB gestellt... heir also eintragen, wer mit will:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7149


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. September 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Ich habe die Friday-Night-Ride mal ins LMB gestellt... heir also eintragen, wer mit will:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7149



Bin als Mitfahrer gemeldet, aber nach Baden-Würtenberg komm ich nicht 

Wir starten morgen etwa um 16 Uhr vom Kreisl aus auf die üblichen Reichswaldtrails, je nachdem wer mitfährt mit oder ohne Beplankung!
Wir sind spätestens dann wieder um 19 uhr, also vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder in Kalchreuth!


----------



## todmoog (16. September 2008)

Also morgen kann ich nicht mit. Vielleicht Freitag.


----------



## Ganion (16. September 2008)

Ups - na die Technik.....


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. September 2008)

Na dann hoffen wir alle mal auf Freitag, da muss die Nürnberger Bier(bzw Bar-)kultur halt ein wenig warten.
Morgen sind wir bis jetzt zu VIERT und ich als einziger Fullyst, naja dafür wirds dann eher eine gemütlichere Tour ohne Protektoren und Hüpfzwang


----------



## kindergartenkin (16. September 2008)

Ja ein Ghost Dual Pro  schön schön das Ding! 
Ist jetzt aber nur zum rumhüpfen gedacht und weniger zum fahren.

Naja die Skareb ruht sich momentan beim Velo aus und wartet auf Ablösung.

Manitou Skareb anyone ?!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. September 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> " Wenn du mir  50.- gibst, hol ich sie bei Dir ab und bring sie zum Wertstoffhof



Das ist doch ein tolles Angebot 

Wer morgen noch kurzfristig mitfahren will kann mich auch unter 0911/4198626 erreichen. Wird eher ne Anfängerrunde.


----------



## Uwe7 (17. September 2008)

ich würde Freitag echt gerne mitfahren. Nur haperts bei mir am Licht.
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welches ich mir besorgen soll. 

Busch+Müller Frontlicht Ixon IQ, High-Power-Modus: 40 lux (5 Stunden)
oder 
Sigma Mirage Evo Pro und Evo X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (17. September 2008)

Na ja... ich habe das Mirage-Set und es ist eigentlich schon gut. Allerdings ist nach 2h Vollausleuchtung auch Schluss mit dem Akku.

Es gibt auch deutlich hellere Lichter - nur sind die wiederum deutlich teurer als das Evo-Set.

Wichtig ist eigentlich, dass du das Licht auf dem Helm hast - demnach reicht eigentlich eine gute Funzel und die dann auf den Helm.

Ich habe für die normale Heimfahrt dann immer noch ein Standard-LED-Licht am Lenker - das geht dann als Notlicht auch noch falls das Licht im Wald ausfällt.


----------



## todmoog (17. September 2008)

@ Uwe7

Wieviel möchtest du denn ausgeben für eine Beleuchtung?

Im Preisbereich der Sigma bzw. Busch+Müller würde ich ganz klar die Fenix L2D Q5 Taschenlampe vorziehen und am Helm befestigen.

z.B. hier oder hier

Abgesehen von Selbstbaulösungen dürftest du zu dem Preis nichts vergleichbar Helles finden.


----------



## Ganion (17. September 2008)

Die Fenix L2D Q5 hat ja gigantische Werte - vor Allem 2,4 h  mit 2 AA-Batterien ist ja klasse!

Da kommen die Mirage-Sets nicht mit.


----------



## Axalp (17. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> am Mittwoch ich wäre auch einmal wieder dabei.
> Wann soll's denn losgehen?
> ...



Muss für heute absagen. Hab noch 'nen Termin reingequetscht bekommen...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. September 2008)

Die Fenix ist halt eine gute Plug and Play Lösung. Das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat immer noch die Zabotraillampe (Selbstbau) 
Hier mal ein guter Lampenvergleich zur Entscheidungshilfe
http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&Itemid=32

Und die Anleitung zum Selbstbau

Der Akku:
http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=32

Und die Lampe
http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=32

Hab heute meine Reduzierhülse für die Kind Shock Sattelstütze bekommen und natürlich gleich montiert


----------



## Uwe7 (17. September 2008)

@todmoog,

ja das mit der Fenix L2D Q5 LED 180lm klingt ganz gut, nur wird es nicht einfach die bis freitag zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace of spades (18. September 2008)

Zum Thema Lampen hier noch ne Erfahrung zur Sigma, klingt nicht so prickelnd.

Ihr lacht euch eh tot wenn ich mit meiner Nightpro anrücke, evtl. bau ich mir noch einen Anhänger ans Rad für die Accus 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5127072&postcount=3028

und hier auch inter. bzgl. Fenixandenhelmwurschteln.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297947

Gruß Ace


----------



## todmoog (18. September 2008)

@Uwe7

Es wäre halt ärgerlich wenn du dir nur für Freitag eine Beleuchtung kaufst, mit der du dann letztlich nicht zufrieden bist (also rausgeworfenes Geld).

Ich könnte dir (sofern ichs morgen Abend schaffe) meinen LED-Lampenkopf mit Akku borgen. Das Problem an der Sache ist allerdings, dass am Lampenkopf eine Cateye-Aufnahme für z.B. den Halter angebracht ist. Helmmontage ist am sinnvollsten, da der Lichtkegel recht spottig ist, und genau da liegt dann das Problem: Keine Ahnung wie man es an deinem Helm befestigen könnte. (Ich habe das Gegenstück an meiner Dirt-Schüssel fest montiert.)

Das sieht dann so aus:







Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand, der eine (IRC) Beleuchtung über hat.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. September 2008)

Nur wegen diesem Freitag auf die schnelle mal was kaufen zum Mitfahren ist falsch. Wird nicht der letzte N8ride sein, die Saison dafür fängt ja erst an. Es wird halt nur ein wenig kälter werden mit der Zeit. 

Falls sich wer eine Selbstbaulampe zurecht zimmern will kann sich vorab mal meine Lampe ansehen zwecks Preis/Leuchtstärke usw.
Wir können vor Wintereinbruch gerne noch einen Lampenworkshop veranstalten (evtl bei mir in der Garage). Teile müsste sich aber jeder selbst besorgen, da ich mit Kind und Arbeit zur Zeit genug um die Ohren habe. Wer nicht weiß was und woher kann ich auch noch helfen. Teile usw wurden aber weiter oben schon aufgeführt.
Schraubstock, (Hand-)Bohrmaschine, Dremel, Werkzeug und Lötkolben kann ich zur Verfügung stellen. Genug Arbeitsflächen sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## todmoog (18. September 2008)

@ Cube.Team.Biker

Evtl. Bock auf eine kleine Runde heute?


----------



## Uwe7 (18. September 2008)

> @Uwe7
> Es wäre halt ärgerlich wenn du dir nur für Freitag eine Beleuchtung kaufst, mit der du dann letztlich nicht zufrieden bist (also rausgeworfenes Geld).


 
na ja so verkehrt ist das mit der Fenix L2D Q5 LED-Taschenlampe 180lm 
nicht. Da ich schon seit langem eine neue Taschenlampe brauche.
Werd ich mal im Auge behalten. 

ich hätte aber 2-mal diese Lampe zu bieten und 1 x diese Stirnlampe.
Was meint Ihr....


----------



## todmoog (18. September 2008)

Mit dem rausgeworfenen Geld meine ich nicht die Fenix. Ich behaupte mal, dass die jeden Cent wert ist.
Zu deinen Lampen kann ich leider nichts sagen. Hast du sie schonmal zum Biken im Wald ausprobiert?


----------



## Uwe7 (18. September 2008)

nee bin bei Nacht noch nie im Wald gewesen


----------



## todmoog (18. September 2008)

Einfach ausprobieren. Zur Not fährst du halt vor mir (wenn ich dabei bin) oder Marcus her. Sollte dann recht hell sein 

So - ich dreh mal ne Runde.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. September 2008)

@ Uwe

Deine jetzigen Beleuchtungen muss man mal sehen, ich denke um gesehen zu werden sind die optimal 
Ich bring dir morgen sicherheitshalber die Mirage Evo mit, die kannst du dir dann noch zusätzlich auf den Lenker schnallen, damit du nicht ganz blind durch den Wald fährst. Die restliche Ausleuchtung übernehmen wir 

Ach ja, Helm nicht vergessen!

@ Todmoog

Du musst auf jeden Fall der Beleuchtung mal wieder Auslauf gewähren. Deine Runde heute war ja nur ne Testfahrt dafür oder?


----------



## Uwe7 (18. September 2008)

also ich bin auf jeden dabei, hab eben einen Test gemacht. Das müsste vom Licht aus reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (19. September 2008)

Ich versuche auch um 19:00 in Kalchreuth zu sein.



Grüße

weichling


----------



## Burgi (19. September 2008)

Hallo ihr Nightrider

ich komme heute abend auch mit, bis dann

Simon

(mit Trailtech Hid MR11, 30 W Halogen dimmbar, 90 Wh LiIon Akku)


----------



## Ace of spades (19. September 2008)

Tach Jungs,

die Vorbereitungen für unsere Fa.-Veranstaltung dauern (wie immer) länger als gedacht, bin für heut Abend raus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nächste Woche Mo/DI ? weil dann gehts auf Messe... 

ciao Ace


----------



## weichling (19. September 2008)

Schade, hätte gern mal deine Bügelmaschine begutachtet.
Grüße
Weichling


Ace of spades schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,
> 
> die Vorbereitungen für unsere Fa.-Veranstaltung dauern (wie immer) länger als gedacht, bin für heut Abend raus
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace of spades (19. September 2008)

Dont worry, wir werden die Kalchi-Trails schon noch gemeinsam "litevillesieren" 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

schön dass diesmal so viele mit am Start sind 
Also dann bis 19 Uhr am Kreisl.
...und irgendwann wird auch der Ace mal wieder seine Bügelmaschine entstauben 
Für nächste Woche Mo-Fr bin ich raus, da ich erst um 22 Uhr aus der Arbeit komme.

Sonntag Früh sieht es noch gut aus mit ner Trailrunde!


----------



## Ace of spades (23. September 2008)

Tach Jungs,

ich melde mich mal bis KW 40 ab. Nach der Messe gehts wieder aufs Bike zum Entspannen 

@todmoog
Hier noch meine Motivation um den Messestreß zu überstehen. Die Rückseite des Flyers muß ich euch leider vorenthalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.funkhaus.de/business/index.php?we_objectID=3037&classid=2

@Cube.Team.Biker
Und keine Bodenproben nehmen wenn ich weg bin, gell !!

Servus
Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. September 2008)

He he, was soll denn das nun wieder heißen???
Mittlerweile umfahre ich ja meine Abwurfstellen schon großräumig 
Hab gemerkt dass die Arschfalte, Double und div Schanzen bei Nacht nochmal den richtigen Kick geben 

Mal sehen wie es diesen Sonntag aussieht, ansonsten steht die nächste größere Ausfahrt dann am 5.10 in die Fränkische an. Hab ja diese Woche Spätschicht bis 22 Uhr und nächste Woche muss ich in der Nacht ran!


----------



## Mikefuture (24. September 2008)

Servus zusammen
bin der Michl und habe soeben Euren Fred entdeckt. Komme eigentlich aus Fürth, bin ja aber open-minded, und würde, wenns Euch nix ausmacht, mich mal in Eure Runde mischen.
Kann ja nie schaden Kontakte und Mitfahrer kennen zu lernen, oder? 

wenn meine Schultern wieder heile sind, würde ich ja auch gerne mal mit Euch ausfahren, wenn Ihr mich mit nehmt *g*

LG,
Michl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (24. September 2008)

Hi Michl,

wir nehmen jeden mit ! 
... wenn du mim Flying Circus mitfährst dann müsste ich fast mal mein ghost ausfahren... muss ja noch dirtjumpen überhaupt lernen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. September 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> Hi Michl,
> 
> wir nehmen jeden mit !
> ... wenn du mim Flying Circus mitfährst dann müsste ich fast mal mein ghost ausfahren... muss ja noch dirtjumpen überhaupt lernen



Ha ha, da stapelt wieder einer extrem tief!

@ Michl

Freuen uns auch immer Gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen und Kontakte zu knüpfen. Bist jederzeit willkommen. Fährst du nur das Circus oder auch nen XC-Hobel? Wie is denn das Circus so? (muss mich ja auch mal um ne Dirtschüssel umschauen). Können ja auch ma´l wieder ne kleine Hüpfrunde fahren, dann kann der Kindergartenkin auch mal sein neues Gefährt präsentieren


Wie siehts bei euch am Sonntag Vormittag aus?


----------



## Ganion (25. September 2008)

Bei mir klappt es erst wieder zur "Fränkischen Runde"... aber viel Spass!


----------



## Mikefuture (25. September 2008)

super....hört sich doch klasse an...kann sicher auch was von euch lernen 
in nächster zeit allerdings nicht.
bin mit dem fliegenden zirkus nämlich erstmal richtig blöd gelandet und bekomme nächsten mittwoch ein tuning a la titanschrauben in die schulter. (hab ich heute morgen beim doc erfahren müssen....f**k!)

das fc fährt sich super...(normaler weise *lol*)
ne ernsthaft....schön wendig und handlich...das hohe gewicht von 15.2kg stört zwar nicht ( bin vorher ein DMR gefahren, das satt 1kg mehr gewogen hat - bins also gewohnt), habs aber einem kleinen gewichttuning unterzogen und ein paar leichtere komponenten verbaut (pedale, schaltwerk, kassette, sattelstütze gekürzt, na den üblichen sums halt) hab gut was weniger und schau mich auch gerade noch nach ner anderen gabel um, so daß ich dann auf gute 14kg (-) komm.

würds nicht mehr eintauschen wollen. und selbst nach dem absturz ist alles noch wie neu... bremsen find ich selbst jetzt net sooo toll, taugen aber, wenn man net unbedingt streeten will. pedale sind ein absolutes no go - flat pedal PRO? na  ja...scheiß lager, ultra schwer und nichtmal wechselbare pins. 
die griffe sind sowieso ne zumutung, aber sowas brauch ich euch bestimmt nicht erzählen 
Verarbeitung ist gut, geometrie ist super und optik (im gegensatz zum 09er) auch.

ein xc hobel????  neeeee.....net wirklich. hatte noch nichtmal einen. vielleicht sollte ich aber umsteigen *ggg*

LG an alle, Michl


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. September 2008)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> super....hört sich doch klasse an...kann sicher auch was von euch lernen
> in nächster zeit allerdings nicht.
> bin mit dem fliegenden zirkus nämlich erstmal richtig blöd gelandet und bekomme nächsten mittwoch ein tuning a la titanschrauben in die schulter. (hab ich heute morgen beim doc erfahren müssen....f**k!)



Von uns lernen? Wow, da muss ich noch ein wenig üben und mich öfters mal in das Darth Vader Kostüm werfen 
Also ich hab nur XC-Hobel, das eine mehr das andere weniger, mir fehlt hier noch das richtige Bike fürs Grobe und das Stereo hält auch nicht alles aus (mir sind schon ein paar Schrauben gerissen).

Mit deinem Titantuning wünsche ich dir gute Besserung, naja nun hast du mal mehr Zeit im Forum zu Stöbern .
Aber irgendwie kommt mir das mit dem Schulterproblem bekannt vor (@ Reo P.S. Ich hab was für dich), naja die Fürther gegend ist ganz schön Materialraubend 

Wir drehen bei uns meißtens ne 25km Runde mit ein paar schwereren Einlagen, aber mitm Dirthobel wird das ne Herausvorderung .
Ne, wenn du mit am Start bist dann fahren wir nur ne gekürzte Hüpfrunde und lassen den Tourcharakter weg.
Weiß noch nicht ob ich mir jetzt ein Bighit oder ein FC hol(würd besser zu meinem Fuhrpark mit lauter Cubes passen).


----------



## Mikefuture (25. September 2008)

danke danke...hoffe nur, daß sich alles wieder so bessert, damit ich danach wieder gepflegt rumrollen kann  die ärzte wollten mir da noch nix versprechen. 30 jahre alte knochen und sehnen heilen halt nimmer so gut wie 15 oder 20 jahre alte...( ging damals immer recht schnell mit der genesung)

fürther gegend? *ggg* naja, ich fahr halt meistens im stadtwald/ zirndorf steinbruch. kavierlein haben wir ja noch, aber da war ich noch nicht zum aktiv fahren. bin eigentlich auch nicht so der fan von abgesteckten dirtpisten sondern improvisiere gerne in der natur und der city. bin inzwischen schon was chilliger unterwegs wie z.b. frühers mit  dem bmx. wenn ihr touren fahrt, stört mich das nicht. bin auch schonmal singlespeed bis nach erlangen und zurück gekommen *g*. hat nen gewissen reiz
tourcharakter wäre also von mir aus total in ordnung. hauptsache man hat spaß mit der gruppe.

big hit ist schon was sehr feines, aber halt was ganz anderes. wenn ihr oft tourig unterwegs seid, würde ich mir dann doch eher das specialized greifen, als das cube fc.
ist außerdem halt ne geldfrage...wenns daran aber nicht liegt und du freeriden willst, würde ich mir an deiner stelle ein stinky holen

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. September 2008)

Hi 

mit dem Stinky hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt besonders von der versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze im Gegensatz zum BH.Soll aber nicht soo toll sein vom Hinterbau. Das Cannondale Perp wäre natürlich auch seehhhr lecker . Falls du gezwungen bist wegen deiner Gesundheit und auf Anraten der Ärzte auf ein "normaleres" Bike umzusteigen dann nehm ich dir gerne dein FC ab 

@ Kindergartenkin

Wenn du deine neue gabel bis zum Sonntag nicht hast dann könnten wir doch ne kleine Rockrunde mit deinem Dirtbike machen, dort wo das wunderschöne Video entstanden ist


----------



## Mikefuture (25. September 2008)

hey hey...nur mal langsam*ggg* noch bin ich net tot und was die ärzte sagen interessiert mich nur halbwegs. wenns danach ginge, dürfte ich ja schon längst nix mehr machen...xtremsport würde für mich dann treppensteigen bedeuten etc.  oder mit der ollen schuhe kaufen gehen...uaaargh!!! neee neee...  drück mir einfach die daumen, daß alles glatt läuft 
bis jetzt hab ich, zusätzlich zum kaufpreis, knapp 800 reingesteckt...will mich nicht mehr so schnell von dem radl trennen müssen. aber wenns garnimmer geht, komm ich auf dich zurück und
hol mir dann ein cube acid oder so. da kann dann garnix mehr passieren. kommen links und rechts noch schön stützräder dran und gut ists 
wegen dem hinterbau hab ich bis jetzt noch nix schlechtes vom stinky gehört.
kenn auch einen, der absolut aufs umf freedy 1 (team) schwört.
bin nur nicht so der merida-fan (wozu umf ja gehört), aber muss sagen, es macht ne gute figur.
cannondale hab ich weder selbst erfahrung mit, noch kenn ich jemanden, der eins hat...
servusla,
Michl


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. September 2008)

mach ma! 
dann könnten wir uns ja mal zur abwechslung am kreisel vorm flughafen treffen  da hab ichs nicht zu weit hin...


----------



## Mikefuture (25. September 2008)

träfe sich gut, meine freundin wohnt in ziegelstein. von dort aus, ists für mich auch nur ein katzensprung *ggg* ha haa....außerdem wäre eh gleich ne ubahnhaltestelle dort...hey, man muss sich ja schliesslich die kräfte für die tour sparen, gelle?

sobald ich das krankenhaus und die gym hinter mir hab, schliess ich mich euch mal an...ca. 7 wochen werdens aber noch sein bis dahin


----------



## todmoog (25. September 2008)

Na dann hast du ja genug Zeit dir eine Beleuchtung für n8rides zu bauen.


----------



## Mikefuture (25. September 2008)

quatsch...wird ein alter kerzenleuchter aufn helm montiert und gut ists *ggg*


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. September 2008)

also die neue gabel wird ne reba team u-turn air werden...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. September 2008)

Beleuchtung ist ein MUSS, denn in der Nacht machen die Schanzen doppelt so viel Spaß 

@Kindergartenkin
Wann willste am Flughafen treffen? Dann komm ich zur Abwechslung mal runter und wohin willste dann von dort aus fahren?


----------



## kindergartenkin (26. September 2008)

Also am Sonntag... würde sagen entweder um 9 oder dann so um 14Uhr. Von da aus dann zum Indianerspielplatz n bissi hüpfen, danach je nach Lust und Laune schaun wir weiter.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. September 2008)

Meine Frau ist heute mitm Notarzt ins KKH gekommen und nun habe ich den Kleinen rund um die Uhr.

Muss mal sehen ob die Schwiegermutter den Kleinen am Sonntag Früh abnimmt, dann können wir um 9 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Nachmittag wird bei nir nicht klappen.

Also dann evtl um 9 Uhr am Kreisl am Flughafen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (26. September 2008)

oh sh*t...hoffe ihr gehts bald wieder gut!!!
alles gute auf jeden fall


----------



## kindergartenkin (26. September 2008)

Dann richt ihr mal gute Besserung aus !

Sonntag 9 Uhr am Flughafen Kreisl


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. September 2008)

Hi Leut

muss für morgen absagen, da ich um 10 Uhr bei meiner Frau im KKH sein muss. Ist nicht so doll dran und braucht meine Hilfe.

Viel Spaß


----------



## todmoog (29. September 2008)

Habs grade gelesen. Ich hoffe es ist nichts Schlimmes. Ich wünsche ihr eine gute Besserung an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. September 2008)

Danke danke, ist schon auf dem Weg der Besserung, aber es war schon kritisch bei Einlieferung.
Da sieht man mal dass man mit der Bauchspeicheldrüse und Galle nicht spaßen soll.

Bin für die Woche raus, da ich Kind, Hund, Haushalt und Nachtschicht irgendiwe unter einen Hut bekommen muss.
Je nachdem wann sie wieder aus dem KKH entlassen wird kann ich dann für die Tour in die Fränkische mit oder nicht


----------



## snorre (29. September 2008)

Ach du liebe Güte! Na da wünsch ich Deiner Frau auch gute Besserung und baldige Genesung. Und Dir viel Glück mit Haus, Hund, Kind, ....
Werd jetzt hoffentlich auch bald mal wieder die Zeit finden, bei Euch mitzufahren. Dann aber ausgeschlafen und am Abend zuvor nicht die Nacht durchzecht. Sonst ka** ich wieder so ab wie beim letzten Mal.
Also dann alles Gute und bis bald,
Jörg


----------



## Ganion (29. September 2008)

Oh Mann - gute Besserung und mach dir keinen Stress wegen der Tour - die können wir immer mal wieder angehen und Familie ist wichtiger!


----------



## Uwe7 (30. September 2008)

von mir auch gute Besserung, hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leutz

ich bin raus am Sonntag, meine frau liegt noch länger im KKH, da sie wie uns der Oberarzt erklärt hatte im sehr kritischen zustand war.

Naja, wenigstens passt das Wetter auch nicht.

Wünsch Euch aber viel Spaß beim Biken falls wer fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (1. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch raus... voll erkältet :-(


----------



## snorre (2. Oktober 2008)

Servus zusammen,
komm grad von einer kleinen Feierabendrunde rumd ums Wildgehege. Aber wie ich so süd-östlich vom Wildgehege war, dachte ich, mich trifft der Schlag. Die haben mit Ihrer "Aufräumaktion" sämtliche Trails (und auch die schöne Steilkurve mit anschließendem Kicker) verwüstet .
Die spinnen die Waldarbeiter !!!
Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur eine Aufforderung neue Sachen zu bauen. Können Sie haben. Falls jemand mal Lust und Zeit hat ein wenig die Schaufel zu schwingen (z.Zt. wird im Reichswald eh gut gebuddelt ) ....
So - jetzt hab ich meinen Frust abgelassen und mir geht´s wieder etwas besser. Bis bald mal und viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das mit den Baumfällaktionen ist nicht gerade schön.
Naja, bis ich wieder zum Biken komm sind die trails vielleicht wieder intakt und eingefahren.
Würde gerne beim Wiederaufbau helfen, aber ich kömm frühestens übernächste Woche wieder aufs Bike


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2008)

Gute Besserung für deine Frau Markus. Hört sich ja echt dramatisch an. Nochmal Gute Besserung.


----------



## weichling (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde das aber net groß im Forum rumposaunen, wenn ich schon
vielleicht illegale Akionen, vielleicht noch im NSG (Naturschutzgehege), plane.

Ich  persönlich wäre für Buddelei, aber es kann unter Umständen
Schwierigkeiten geben und  teuer kann es im NSG auch werden. Am Pferdegehege san halt viele leute unterwegs.  

Äste habe ich heute auch weggeräumt.

Grüße Weichling

PS: Man Beiträge ändern 



snorre schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> komm grad von einer kleinen Feierabendrunde rumd ums Wildgehege. Aber wie ich so süd-östlich vom Wildgehege war, dachte ich, mich trifft der Schlag. Die haben mit Ihrer "Aufräumaktion" sämtliche Trails (und auch die schöne Steilkurve mit anschließendem Kicker) verwüstet .
> Die spinnen die Waldarbeiter !!!
> Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur eine Aufforderung neue Sachen zu bauen. Können Sie haben. Falls jemand mal Lust und Zeit hat ein wenig die Schaufel zu schwingen (z.Zt. wird im Reichswald eh gut gebuddelt ) ....
> ...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein kleiner Zwischenbericht.
Also ich werd noch eine Zeit lang ausfallen, da meine Frau diese Woche noch im KKH verbringen muss. Zumindestens ist ab heute die künstliche Ernährung abgestellt und sie bekommt nun Aufbaukost (*lecker* :kotz.
Wenn sie dann wieder daheim ist beginnt für mich erst richtig der Streß, da ich dann ein Mäulchen mehr zu pflegen und füttern habe .
Für dieses Jahr sind ja noch 2 OP-Termine geplant und mit Vorbereitung Taufe, Schichtdienst usw usw wirds mitm Biken dieses Jahr eng.
Bei mir gehts wirklich nur kurzfristig, also haltet mich auf den Laufenden (die Wintersaison hat ja erst begonnen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (6. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] all
hatte gerade mein homecoming und hab das kkh-essen zum glück hinter mir lassen können. lt doc darf ich die nächsten 2 wochen meinen arm garnicht bewegen und sport für die nächsten 12 wochen erstmal vergessen. dieses jahr wirds mit dem biken bei mir leider auch nix mehr!

an der stelle:beste grüße und geneßungswünsche an alle kranken und verletzten/ an alle die indirekt betroffen sind.


----------



## kindergartenkin (7. Oktober 2008)

Und ich bin fast wieder gesund! Dazu glänzt jetzt eine RS Reba Team an meinem Radl


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. Oktober 2008)

Na das wäre doch ne Ausfahrt wert wenn ich könnte 

Naja schau ma mal, evtl geht Sonntag Früh doch ne kleine Runde


----------



## kindergartenkin (7. Oktober 2008)

da simma dabei


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Oktober 2008)

Gesagt getan, ich bin mit am Start 

Also Sonntag 9 uhr zur üblichen Reichswadrunde (zur Wiedereingewöhnung)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Internet spinnt zur Zeit.
Falls sich was ändert wg Sonntag dann ruft doch mal durch unter 0911/4198626.
Anonsten bis Sonntag 9 uhr am Kreisl


----------



## kindergartenkin (18. Oktober 2008)

morgen nachmittags werd ich ein ründchen drehn! wo hin und wann genau steht noch nicht fest, aber so ca. 15uhr am kreisel (flughafen)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich sms dir morgen nochmal, aber nachmittag sieht es bei mir gut aus, da ich ja schon in der Früh den familiären Pflichten nachkommen muss.
Fährst mitm Ghost oder mitm Flugfähigen RaceHT?
Also bin zu 90% am Groooßen Kreisl am Flughafen. Werd aber nicht soo das Tempo machen können, da diesmal ein halbes Schwein (Schweinebraten, lecker ) im Bauch drückt.


----------



## kindergartenkin (19. Oktober 2008)

Also n kumpel wird noch mit kommen... da sind dann beide radls im einsatz  
--> seh ma morgen mittag weiter


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

war heut ein kleiner aber feiner "Ausflug" mit echt sehr schönen Bildern.
Da sieht man mal dass mit den Jahren der innere Schweinehund immer größer wird.

@ Kindergartenkin
Bilder+Videos sind grad am schicken
Hier schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaner (20. Oktober 2008)

Sers mal wieder aus Färdd,

sag mal Markus, bist Du das in der Luft - und wo sind die coolen Jumps?
Übrigens - gute Besserung für deine Frau, hab' das gerade gelesen. 

Greetz Micha


----------



## kindergartenkin (20. Oktober 2008)

nö bin ich am üben 

musst halt mal mitfahren das du die ganzen lustigen sachen siehst! -bist du wieder fit?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi Micha,

na endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Euch.
Na sind alle wieder fit oder ist die eine oder andere Schulter noch lediert? (habs vom Reo erfahren)

Die Spots sind bei uns gleich ums Eck. Wenn ihr Lust habt dann cruisen wir dort mal gemütlich hin. Da gibts gleich 500m davon nen Parkplatz fürn PKW, also geeignet fürs schwere Gerät 

Für solche Teile ist momentan mein innere Schweinehund zu groß, da ich zur Zeit alleinverdiener bin und Frau und Kind verpflegen muss.

Aber als Paparazzi und Nebendarsteller bin ich gerne wieder mit am Start.
Falls ich mal ein geeigneteres Bike habe und Suizidgefährdet bin dann waage ich mich auch mal drüber.


----------



## todmoog (21. Oktober 2008)

Darfst mit meinem fahren  aber für den Suizid-Drang musst du selbst sorgen .

Spaß beiseite - hat jemand vor heute, morgen oder Freitag eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## naptune (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, war nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder im RW und hab (fast) alles wieder gefunden. Aber das auf dem Foto kenn ich nicht....
Vielleicht klappts ja das ein oder andere Mal doch nochmal mit uns, Schlammreifen haben wir schon mal aufgezogen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Oktober 2008)

@ Todmoog

Ne lass mal lieber, dein Radl war mir zu teuer um es dort drüber zu scheuchen, das kannste dann schon selber probieren (und ich film )

@ naptune

Ist ja auch nicht im RW. Es gibt ja  noch mehrere Spots bzw Wälder bei uns in der Gegend

Diese Woche kann ich leider nicht radln, da ich bis 22 Uhr schufften muss, aber viel Spaß und brecht Euch nix


----------



## naptune (21. Oktober 2008)

@CTB
Dann müssma dich mal wieder als Guide engagieren, aber nimmer diese Woche (inkl. WE).


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Oktober 2008)

Kein Problem, habe nächste Woche Urlaub. Da geht bestimmt mal was.
Ich halt etz mal Ausschau nach nem günstigen Flying Circus, evtl geht der eine oder andere Hügel damit besser 

Der Spot is eigentlich stadtbekannt, aber für ne guided Tour bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## Boogeyman (23. Oktober 2008)

Da würde ich mich als Erlanger auch Mal dranhängen wollen, wenn ich darf. Man muss ja seinen Horizont immer erweitern. Studium generale, sozusagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir nehmen morgen früh um 9 Uhr wieder die Trails im Reichswald unter die Räder mit der ein oder anderen Flugeinlage.
Wer mitwill kann gerne zum Kreisverkehr nach Kalchreuth kommen.

Ich muss jetzt dieses Jahr noch 12 Tage arbeiten, da bietet sich viiieeel zeit dir die Frau zu pflegen und natürlich zum BIKEN.
Hoffe da wird die eine oder andere Tour duch die Fränkische auch mal dabei sein.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Oktober 2008)

Und nicht vergessen: Morgen ist Winterzeit
Also wer nach der heutigen Zeit kommt muss sich halt ne Stunde warmfahren bevor es los geht.


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. Oktober 2008)

ja da man faul ist und trotzdem Kicker fahren will stellt man sich doch einfach einen in Hof !!! 



80cm ist er zwar nur hoch, kickt aber für den Anfang ordentlich


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Oktober 2008)

ja da tritt mich doch ein Pferd, alter Schwede, da trainiert einer aber fleißig.
Hoffe du hast wegen deinem lokalen Biekpark noch Zeit fürn Reichswald.
Kommst du morgen?


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. Oktober 2008)

jup denke doch ... wenns ja jetzt "ne std. später ist" 

war bis vor 5min noch radln ... den kicker einfahrn


----------



## kindergartenkin (26. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (26. Oktober 2008)

Morgen. Komme auch . Bis gleich.


----------



## Boogeyman (26. Oktober 2008)

Habe es leider zu spät gelesen. Hätte aber leider auch nicht gekonnt.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Oktober 2008)

So nun funktioniert mein I-Net wieder, naja, jedenfalls sporadisch 

War ne schöne Runde gestern und endlich geht die Abfahrt am Kugelfang wieder.

@ kindergartenkin

Und sind deine Knochen alle noch heile?
Auf den Bildern sieht man gar keine Landezone, oder liegen da mittlerweile die ersten Leichen für ne weiche Landung?

Muss mir mal demnächst dein kunstwerk anschauen.
Aber bei deinen Fortschritten in den letzten Wochen kann ich nur sagen:
Preiset "J", Preiset "J" (nicht nur bei MIB)

@ ALL

Da ich ja ab heute Wochenende habe,wär doch mal wieder ein N8ride unter der Woche angebracht. Fährt jemand mit am Donnerstag zu die Zabotrailer am Tiergarten?

Wir fahren ansonsten nächsten Sonntag wieder die übliche Runde durchn Reichswald (haben sich schon ein paar Leut anemeldet für 9Uhr)


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2008)

ich brauch erstmal ne Gabel und ein Federbein...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätt noch ne guude Manitou Minute günstig abzugeben.


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich ist da ne Landung mit bei. Die gilt es aber erstmal zu treffen. 



Skareb - Bausatz anyone???


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Oktober 2008)

so sah die 120mm Gabel letzten Freitag aus... Aber nachdem ich ja unbedingt so ein tolles 1,5 auf 1 1/8 Schaftrohr fahren muss, kann ich jetzt nicht mal eben so eine andere Gabel reinstecken.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Boogeyman (29. Oktober 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> Da ich ja ab heute Wochenende habe,wär doch mal wieder ein N8ride unter der Woche angebracht. Fährt jemand mit am Donnerstag zu die Zabotrailer am Tiergarten?
> 
> Wir fahren ansonsten nächsten Sonntag wieder die übliche Runde durchn Reichswald (haben sich schon ein paar Leut anemeldet für 9Uhr)



Wo genau trefft Ihr Euch am Sonntag? Prinzipiell hätte ich Zeit und Lust.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. Oktober 2008)

Ausgangspunkt und Ziel ist der Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth (gibt ja nur den einen beim Gausthaus Drei Linden).
Wenn jetzt ab Freitag das Wetter wieder besser wird dann haben wir am Sonntag optimalen Grip auf den Trails.

Wann planen wir mal die Tour zur Oswaldhöhle zum Saisonabschluss?


----------



## Boogeyman (29. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar, ich versuch da zu sein! Wenn nicht, melde ich mich hier ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (30. Oktober 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> so sah die 120mm Gabel letzten Freitag aus... Aber nachdem ich ja unbedingt so ein tolles 1,5 auf 1 1/8 Schaftrohr fahren muss, kann ich jetzt nicht mal eben so eine andere Gabel reinstecken.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Steck ne Fox 32 mit 15 cm rein und schmeiß den Mißt wech


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leut,

ich bin für Sonnatg früh raus.
Evtl klappt was am Nachmittag wenn wer Lust hat.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Steck ne Fox 32 mit 15 cm rein und schmeiß den Mißt wech



Wieso sollte ich? Hab gerade die Austausch-Gabel eingebaut  Solange das so flott geht, ist mir das zumindest jetzt im Winter relativ egal.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Boogeyman (31. Oktober 2008)

Kommt dann trotzdem jemand am Sonntag 9 Uhr? Ich wäre zeitlich flexibel.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich am Sonntag früh nicht unseren Nachwuchs hüten muss dann klappts evtl, kann genaueres aber erst morgen sagen.


----------



## todmoog (1. November 2008)

Hat jemand Lust bei dem Spitzen-Wetter heute Nachmittag eine (Enduro-) Runde zu drehen?
Ich könnte bis ca. 14:00h an einem Treffpunkt (Kalchreuth, Tiergarten, Fürther Stadtwald) im
Großraum Nürnberg/Fürth sein. Da ich recht flexibel bin, lege ich mich weder auf den Treffpunkt
noch die exakte Uhrzeit fest.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt - wird sonst zu spät.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. November 2008)

Also ich muss definitiv passen für morgen früh.


----------



## Boogeyman (1. November 2008)

Gut, da sich hier sonst keiner gemeldet hat, werde ich dann auch nicht aufschlagen. Evtl. dann eben an einem der nächsten Wochenenden.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2008)

Ich hab vorhin erst erfahren, dass ich morgen Mittag/früher Nachmittag wohl auf den Kalchtrails unterwegs sein werde  Wann und wo genau, ergibt sich morgen vormittag.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. November 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin erst erfahren, dass ich morgen Mittag/früher Nachmittag wohl auf den Kalchtrails unterwegs sein werde  Wann und wo genau, ergibt sich morgen vormittag.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hört sich gut an, ruf halt mal durch wenn der Termin steht.(0911/4198626)
Gegen Mittag/Nachmittag siehts bei mir gut aus, da ich jetzt in der Früh den Familiären Pflichten nachkomme


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. November 2008)

Nach 80 kommt bekanntlich 130 ;-)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. November 2008)

Da hat aber irgendeine Versicherung ein schlechtes Geschäft mit der Lebensversicherung bei dir gemacht 

Krasse Teile, wann gehts zu "Night of the Jumps"?

Müssen mal die nächste Tour anders planen, damit wir mal ne kleine Besichtigung und Showeinlage mit dabei haben.


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. November 2008)

höhö... damit du mal springen kannst würd ich sagen ;-)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. November 2008)

Wennste noch einen Kicker baust mit satten 30cm dann können wir da schon mal drüber reden


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. November 2008)

Gähnende Leere 
Seid ihr alle im Winterschlaf oder geht mal wieder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (7. November 2008)

Ja, Sonntag 12 Uhr Stadtwald  Morgen bin ich anderweitig unterwegs.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. November 2008)

Ich liebäugle grad mit nem neuen Spielzeug für die nächste Saison:




P.S.: Bighit FSR II

Sieht irgendwie aus wie das kleine Demo


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. November 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ja, Sonntag 12 Uhr Stadtwald  Morgen bin ich anderweitig unterwegs.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hui, da ist aber einer dauernd online 
Werd guggn das ich mal meinen Horizont erweiter und mitfahr, evtl kann ich ja den einen oder anderen aus unserer Gegend mitnehmen (sofern da nicht wer Kickersüchtig ist )


----------



## kindergartenkin (8. November 2008)

doch ich bin süchtig und meld mich deswegen für morgen ab :-(
ich vermiss dich aber n bissi


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. November 2008)

Mal schaun ob ich morgen überhaupt fit bin, geh heut endlich mal wieder auf die Piste bzw ins Coyote Ugly  . 
Und hoffentlich endet es nicht wieder soo übel :kotz:


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. November 2008)

Ich nehme an ihr seit wohl gerade unterwegs.

Bin dieses Jahr nach Nürnberg gezogen und suche paar Biker zum Spaß haben.

Stadtwald Fürth kenne ich mittlerweile ganz gut, viele schöne Trails da. Am Sonntag meist nur etwas viele Spaziergänger, soll nicht heißen das die da nicht dürfen, macht nur mehr Spaß ohne ständiges "Dürfte ich mal bitte durch, danke"

So 2-3Std Touren, oder so. Nicht gerade zu FR lastig, stehe nicht auf Kicker, Gaps und so. Außerdem bin ich seit ein paar Wochen HT-Fahrer und fühle mich darauf nicht so wohl. Wird Zeit das ich wieder Fully fahren kann.

Ich bin dann mal wieder etwas im Stadtwald unterwegs, alleine, wie seit einem halben Jahr zu 90%.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. November 2008)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich nehme an ihr seit wohl gerade unterwegs.
> 
> Bin dieses Jahr nach Nürnberg gezogen und suche paar Biker zum Spaß haben.
> 
> ...



Hi MTBermLuS

Bei mir hat es heute nicht ganz geklappt mitm Fürther Stadtwald, da die doppelte Portion Schweinebraten und die Restbierwerte von gestern sehr auf die Motivation geschlagen haben.

Ist dein KTM Prowler etwa noch im Aufbau? Naja, bei uns in der Gegend ist ja fast alles HT-tauglich, wie dir der eine oder andere Kickersüchtige bestätigen kann 

Wo genau in Nürnberg bist du denn hingezogen? Mein Hausrevier ist eher der Reichswald im Nürnberger Norden, dort ist für jeden Geschmack und jedes Alter (40?) was dabei. Hauptsäcjhlich flowige Trails mit ein paar FR Einalgen an div Stellen die man fahren kann aber nicht muss.

Hier im #12 findest du ein paar Beispiele vom Reichswald
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344509

Also wenn dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist, kannste gern mal mit an den Start ab Kalchreuth


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. November 2008)

Wer ist 40? Du? Ich nicht, bin 30. 

Ja das Powler fährt leider noch nicht, steht in der Wohnung und ich kucks mit stundenlang an und frag mich wie es sich wohl fährt......  Habs schon vom Wohnzimmer in den Flur verbannt damit ich von der Glotze noch was mitbekomme. 

War heute doch nicht radln. Konnte mich alleine nicht aufraffen. Geh dann später noch weng Laufen. 

Komm gern mal mit. Bis nach Kalchreuth sind es etwas über 18km. Im Sommer wäre das wurscht, hauptsache viele Km. Aber um die Jahreszeit fahre ich eigentlich nie länger als 2 max. 3Std.
Schmeiß ich das Rad halt ins Auto.

Ach ja, HT tauglich mag das ja sein, wenn man es gewöhnt ist.....aber nach 3-4 Jahren Fully ist das HT schon gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Wenns steil und wurzlig wird überholt mich immer das hüpfende Hinterrad, bäh.


Ach ja, wenns mal unten bei Aschau die nächsten Wochen irgendwann mal wieder föhnig wird,(letztes Jahr hatte ich im Dez 19°C) bin ich wohl mal übers WE dort. War heuer noch nicht auf der Kampenwand.
Hätte auch noch einen Platz zu vergeben, denn meiner Bikepartner ist jetzt Papa und hat andere Dinge im Kopf.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. November 2008)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wer ist 40? Du? Ich nicht, bin 30.
> 
> Hätte auch noch einen Platz zu vergeben, denn meiner Bikepartner ist jetzt Papa und hat andere Dinge im Kopf. Hab davor in Rosenheim gewohnt.



Ups, hab ich mich vertippt, ja, bin auch 30 und genau wie dein Bikepartner (seit 3 Monaten) Vater 

Aber nichts desto trotz, wenn ichs Loch erwisch, hock ich aufn Radl.
Hoff dass ich diese Woche wg. Urlaub mehr zum Biken komme (P.S.: Auch gerne N8ride)


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. November 2008)

N8ride, warum mal nicht. Wenn der Akku da ist (für meine Zabolampe) und ich endlich mal wieder Kontaktlinsen habe wird das bestimmt witzig. Fahre zu Zeit immer ohne, wenns hell ist geht das aber sobald es dunkel ist wirds kritisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. November 2008)

Hab auch mehrere Ausführungen der Zabolampe, hat ne super ausleuchtung und warme Farben für den Waldboden.
Ich steige jetzt aber von Li-ion auf NiMh Modellbauakkus um.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. November 2008)

Ich hab nen 14,4V 4500mAh NiMh Modellbauakku mit Ladegerät bestellt. Erste Test mit 14,4V hat die Lampe unbeschadet überstanden. Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden ob ich die 10° oder die 36° nehmen soll. Werde ich die Woche mal im Hainberg testen. Material für eine Zweite habe ich noch. Vielleicht bau ich einfach noch eine. Das mit der Deodose gefällt mir irgendwie nicht hab den Puderzuckerstreuer genommen. Da war in ganz Nürnberg nur noch einer aufzutreiben. Unglaublich. Welche Gehäuse kann man noch verwenden? Hab zwei Ähnliche gekauft. Nur krieg ich da die Lampe nicht fest.

btt:
Also wegen Nightride, ich bin dabei, sollte etwas zustande kommen. Mir egal ich fahre auch nur zu zweit. Hauptsache nicht alleine, da hab ich Angst im Dunkeln.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. November 2008)

Kann dir ne spülkastendichtung mit durchmesser ab 52 mm empfehlen.. den rest schneidest du dir dann mit nem teppichmesser aus... 

hält super ...

Zur Ausleuchtung auf engen Trails ist eindeutig die 36° Variante die bessere Wahl

Ich hab 2 Fackelmannstreuer(nicht soo der Hit), 1 selbstgedrehtes Gehäuse aus lichtdurchlässigen Kunststoff(1. Wahl beim N8ride), 1 Alugehäuse mit Kühlrippen(elegante Variante). Kann ich dir gerne mal alle bei Gelegenheit vorführen.

Werde mir aber noch die Romisen-RC-T6 zulegen, da 6-fach LED mit genügend Streuung
http://cgi.ebay.de/Romisen-RC-T6-CR...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kindergartenkin (10. November 2008)

hui... schÃ¶n schÃ¶n ich brauch auch noch ne Lampe fÃ¼r N8ride
geb bescheid wenn du bestellen willst. 
Du musst aber noch bis min. 1.12 warten da wird die Zollfreigrenze von aktuell 22â¬ auf 150â¬ erhÃ¶ht


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. November 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> .
> Du musst aber noch bis min. 1.12 warten da wird die Zollfreigrenze von aktuell 22 auf 150 erhöht



Na da kennt sich aber einer aus (alter Schmuggler)


----------



## Boogeyman (10. November 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> hui... schÃ¶n schÃ¶n ich brauch auch noch ne Lampe fÃ¼r N8ride
> geb bescheid wenn du bestellen willst.
> Du musst aber noch bis min. 1.12 warten da wird die Zollfreigrenze von aktuell 22â¬ auf 150â¬ erhÃ¶ht



Stimmt so leider nicht (ich hatte mich auch gefreut). Zum einen ist die ursprÃ¼ngliche Meldung nicht mehr auf der Zollseite zu finden, zum anderen hat sich mittlerweile herausgestellt, dass nur die Zollfreigrenze auf 150â¬ erhÃ¶ht wurde (z.B. bei DVDs 3% des Kaufpreises inkl. aller Transportkosten). Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19% auf den Kaufpreis inkl. aller Transportkosten)) ist trotzdem noch ab einem Betrag von 22â¬ fÃ¤llig. Insofern hat sich nichts gravierend geÃ¤ndert.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. November 2008)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Stimmt so leider nicht (ich hatte mich auch gefreut). Zum einen ist die ursprüngliche Meldung nicht mehr auf der Zollseite zu finden, zum anderen hat sich mittlerweile herausgestellt, dass nur die Einfuhrsteuer bis zu einem Betrag von 150 wegfällt. Die Mehrwertsteuer ist trotzdem noch ab einem betrag von 22 fällig. Insofern hat sich nichts gravierend geändert.




 So ein Sch....
Wenn das so stimmt dann bestell ich die T6 noch diese Woche.
Ich brauch ja wieder ein neues Projekt


----------



## Boogeyman (10. November 2008)

Stimmt so leider, auch wenn ich mich bei den Fachbegriffen etwas vertan habe. Habe das oben korrigiert.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. November 2008)

Hi Leutz,

um mal nicht ins OT abzuschweifen:
Wer hat Lust diese Woche (z.B. morgen oder Dotag) ne Runde zu drehen.
Start spätstens um 14 Uhr oder halt wenn später dann bitte die Beleuchtungen mitnehmen.
Hab Urlaub und bin da flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (11. November 2008)

Lust schon, nur wenn ihr in Kalchreuth startet dann schaffe ich nicht vor 17:00.

Mein Akku ist auch noch nicht da, und mit der Sigmafunzel brauche ich nicht durch den Wald fahren.....Forstwege vielleicht......


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. November 2008)

Kein Problem, Vielleicht klappts ja bei dir dann am Sonntag um 9 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in kalchreuth


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. November 2008)

Das merke ich mir mal. Aber 9Uhr? brrrrrrrr 
Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich am WE oft in der Fränkischen unterwegs. Hab Bekannte in Bamberg. Die allerdings die letzte Zeit etwas faul, oder mit Kind beschäftigt sind.
Meinen Bruder versuche ich auch schon die ganze Zeit wieder zum Fahren zu bewegen. Sein Rad steht seit 2 Jahren nur rum. Welch Frevel.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. November 2008)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Das merke ich mir mal. Aber 9Uhr? brrrrrrrr
> .



Ja ja, Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund und außerdem sind wir dann wieder bis 12 Uhr zum Mittagessen wieder zurück.
Die Trails in der Früh sind noch nicht von den "Gniedlasfressern" bewandert und sind super flowig.
Am besten, so wie ich festgestellt habe, bietet der Boden bei vorherigem leichten Regen der eingezogen ist am meisten Grip!


----------



## Boogeyman (11. November 2008)

Ich melde mich Mal vorsichtig an.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. November 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Zur Ausleuchtung auf engen Trails ist eindeutig die 36° Variante die bessere Wahl
> 
> [/url]




Muss ich verbessern, meine nicht 36°: Ich habe einen 24° IRC und der ist super fürn Wald (nicht soo spottig @SPJ)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (14. November 2008)

Habs die Woche schon getestet, finde die Ausleuchtung mit der 36° nicht schlecht. Kein Fernlicht, wie schon gesagt aber passt schon.
Hab mir voll den Schnupfen einfgefangen. Mist. 

Das mit Sonntag steht noch oder? Postet doch bitte mal genaue Uhrzeit und Ort.
Weiß zwar nicht genau was die Erkältung bis dahin macht, aber die Lust ist da.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. November 2008)

Also ich werd auf jeden Fall am Sonntag am Start sein.(Der Bauch lässt grüßen  )

Treffpunkt: Kreisverkehr Kalchreuth beim Gausthaus "Drei Linden"
Abfahrt: 9 Uhr
Heimkehr: ca 11.30-12 Uhr (je nach Aufenthalt und Pausen bei den Schanzen und Abfahrten)
Wegstrecke: Abfahrt Neunhofer Trail-kleine+große Felsabfahrt-Rundkurs(Winterleite)-Sandgrube-Kugelfang-Schanzen-Bachdurchfahrt-Drei Lindentrail
Wegstrecke: ca 23km
Höhenmeter: ca 460Hm
Tempo: moderat

Natürlich ist jeder willkommen der Lust hat aufs Radln und unter Leute zu kommen.


----------



## Boogeyman (16. November 2008)

Verdammt, ich habe zu spät daran gedacht. Ich bin seit Mittwoch mit einer Erkältung gesegnet und kann/konnte deswegen nicht kommen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. November 2008)

Bei mir war IBC bis vor 15min nicht erreichbar, wie kann das sein?
Alles was ich noch wusste war Kalchreuth. Nur auf verdacht hin zu fahren und hoffen das gerade die richtigen Leute (welche ich ja nicht kenne) sehe wollte ich auch nicht. 
Naja, es regnet eh.
Nächstes mal. 

hat wer heute Mittag Lust?
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, meine Nase ist bis zu den Ohren verstopft.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. November 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

habs gemerkt, konnte heute morgen auch nicht aufs Forum zugreifen damit ich seh ob wer kommt oder abgesagt hat. Bin dann nach 20 min Wartezeit alleine losgedonnert (waren irgendiwe alle verhindert, ob das wohl am Wetter lag?)
Die Straßen waren zwar nass aber die Trails bis auf die nassen Wurzeln gut fluffig,und geregnet hats auch nicht.
Musste leider mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass an der westlichen Einfahrt zur Winterleite am unteren Trail die Baumfällarbeiten los gehen. Ebenfalls ist wieder der untere Bereich südlich der Winterleite von Baumfällmaschinen durchpflügt worden. Westlich vom Kugelfang liegen immer noch die Bäume am Spot mit den felsigen Abfahrten.
Aber ansonsten ist alles gut befahrbar und auch der kleine Umweg am Anfang über die Neunhofer Abfahrt (unterhalb des Sportplatzes) passt gut mit in die Tour.


----------



## Boogeyman (16. November 2008)

Das Wetter ist kein Grund!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. November 2008)

Für meine 2 Schwager schon (ihr ward ja nicht gemeint  )


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. November 2008)

Hat wer Lust morgen Nachmittag im Reichswald durch den Schnee zu Bügeln?


----------



## kindergartenkin (22. November 2008)

Jup, sollte klappen!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. November 2008)

Dann sollten wir ja spätestens um 13 Uhr starten, damit du bei der Helligkeit wieder heim kommst. Oder halt später aber dann mit Beleuchtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (22. November 2008)

Bin heute auf einem Geburtstag aber wenn ich rechtzeitig wach bin, komm ich auch. Müsste dann schließlich gegen 1200h in Nbg losfahren.
Wird Zeit, dass meine neuen Reifen zeigen was sie können. (Bis jetzt treiben sie nur das Gesamtgewicht in die Höhe.)


----------



## kindergartenkin (22. November 2008)

joa tod wann treffen wir uns dann am Flughafenkreisel?


----------



## todmoog (22. November 2008)

Also wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, dann um 12:15h - 12:20h am Kreisel. Später ist schlecht, da wir sonst nicht rechtzeitig in Kalchreuth sind (mein Bike wiegt jetzt fast 18kg und die Reifen sind nicht unbedingt die am leichtest rollenden).
Ich schreibs dann aber noch rechtzeitig morgen Vormittag hier ins Forum rein.
Wenn ich nix rein schreibe, schlafe ich noch den Schlaf der Gerechten und komme nicht mit


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. November 2008)

Sorry Jungs, bei mir ist mal wieder mein Babysitter abgeprungen.
Muss mir wirklich zuverlässigeres Personal suchen.
Kann heut leider net.


----------



## OldSchool (23. November 2008)

Hi,

kommt ihr anderen? Würde um 13.00 Uhr auch dabei sein und fahren.


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. November 2008)

Hi, 
joa ich bin noch am überlegen ... 
aber wenn jetzt doch noch einer fährt bin ich dabei


----------



## Mudface (23. November 2008)

Fahrt Ihr heute? Kenn die Strecke nicht, bräuchte daher Leithunde.
12.30 wäre aber eine humane Zeit.

Wo wollt Ihr Euch genau treffen?

VG, Mudface


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. November 2008)

13 uhr am kreisel in kalchreuth 
oder spätestens 12:30 am kreisel vorm flughafen


----------



## Mudface (23. November 2008)

Dann bis später am Flughafenkreisel ich Pack dann mal die Sachen.

VG, Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (23. November 2008)

Also bis 13.00 Uhr am Kreisel. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Schnikers (23. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
würde auch gerne an eurer Tour teilnehmen!
Ich wäre so um 12.30 am Flughafenkreisel.


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. November 2008)

war ne schöne runde heut... 
aber wo war mudface?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. November 2008)

Oh Mann, letzte Woche musste ich alleine losziehen und dieses Mal war wieder gut besucht. 

Naja, solange meine Frau sich noch nicht um den Kleinen kümmern kann und meine Babysitterin (die Schwiegermutter) sich auch um weitere 8 Enkelkinder unangekündigt kümmern muss, bleib dann ja nur noch ich übrig.
Morgen werden ja bei meiner Frau die Fäden gezogen und dann gehts schon mal bergauf. (auch wieder mitm Radfahren)

Ich hab ja nur noch bis Donnerstag zu Arbeiten und dann ist erst mal Urlaub angesagt bis zum  07.01.2009 

Da wird schon mal die eine oder andere Session starten.
Ich will dieses  Jahr noch einmal die Fränkische Runde ab Streitberg bis Oswaldhöhle fahren, den einen oder anderen N8ride bestreiten und die allwöchentliche Hausrunde ausbauen (ne nicht mit der Schaufel sondern streckentechnisch)

Ach ja, und so langsam muss ich mich auch für den Alpencross nächstes Jahr vorbereiten und Kondition aufbauen


----------



## Schnikers (23. November 2008)

Tour hat echt Spaß gemacht! 
War allerdings ganz schön platt nachher!
Vielen Dank noch mal an Kindergartenkin für den support!
Bis demnächst!


----------



## Mudface (24. November 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> war ne schöne runde heut...
> aber wo war mudface?



Der Grund und meine Alternativtour

Hoffentlich klappt es nächstes mal.

N8, Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (24. November 2008)

hmm wir sind um 12:35 am Flughafen Kreisel gestartet und dann nach Kalchreuth die Straße rauf gefahrn. Sind dann um 13:05 am Kreisel in Kalchreuth angekommen und da hat dann auch schon Oldschool gewartet...


----------



## Boogeyman (27. November 2008)

So, Sonntag könnte es endlich bei mir klappen. Ist was geplant?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. November 2008)

Also ich muss mal fragen wann ich "Freilauf" bekomme dann wär am Sonntag mit am Start (endlich mal wieder)


----------



## wpww (28. November 2008)

hi =)   fahr noch net allzulang rad , und wenn dann bikepark osternohe oder dann in NBG am Buck  aber ich hab mal auf was bock was sich weng länger zieht und trotzdem fun macht, würd mich gern mal anschließen falls des so ohne weiteres machbar is =)  

wann würdet ihr den des nexte mal was starten ?  

danke 


ich hoff ihr könnt über schreibfehler hinweg sehn^^


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich würde gerne, genauso wie letzte Woche , am Sonntag um 13 Uhr losradeln.

Bis 16 Uhr könnte ich ein wenig Zeit entbehren, da wir anschließend Besuch bekommen. Vormittag gehts bei mir nicht, da ich niemanden dir den Kleinen habe.

Treffpunkt hätte ich diesmal gesagt am Sportheim in Kalchreuth, dann können wir die Abfahrt unterhalb der Fußballfeldes gleich mit verbinden.

Natürlich ist jeder willkommen!
P.S: Wär Röchtschraibfähler findöt dorf se beholden


----------



## Boogeyman (28. November 2008)

13 Uhr sagt mir auch eher zu als 9 Uhr! 

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. November 2008)

13 uhr ist doch mal ne ansage  da simma dabei


----------



## OldSchool (29. November 2008)

Hi hoffe auch das ich morgen kommen kann. Muss Schulaufgabenvorbereitung mit dem Junior machen und weiß nicht ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe.

Melde mich nochmal morgen Vormittag hier ob es klappt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. November 2008)

Morgen wäre ich auch gerne dabei. Nur bin ich bei meinen Eltern zum Essen. 
Dabei will ich doch mein Prowler testen.
Jemand zufällig morgen in der Bamberger Gegend unterwegs?
War heute schon mal zum im Steinbruch bei Ludwag geradelt.
Allerdings zum Teil echt glatt und ständig bröselt wo was runter. 
Naja, nicht um sonst ist eigentlich "Betreten Verboten"


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. November 2008)

Also ich lass das Essen bei den Eltern sausen...ist eh schlecht mitm Schwein im Magen den Jungspunden hinterher zu kommen 

Und nicht vergessen: Treffpunkt diesmal nicht Kreisl sondern Sportplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman (30. November 2008)

Ich werde da sein, also bitte warten, sollte ich mich fünf Minuten verspäten. Muss ja erst aus Erlangen anreisen.


----------



## kindergartenkin (30. November 2008)

jungspund braucht heute leider schwein in magen :-(


----------



## OldSchool (30. November 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> jungspund braucht heute leider schwein in magen :-(



Du kommst nicht ?

Ich schaffe es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. November 2008)

Lass ihn halt erst sein Schwein essen, dann hat er ein wenig Ballastgewicht 

Also ich mach mich grad fertig und bin dann am Sportplatz


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. November 2008)

Hi Leutz,

War heut ne super Runde, war pünktilich um 16 Uhr bei meinem Kleinen (Nach ner Express-Heiß-Dusche, 2 Aspirin, und ner warmen Suppe) 

Weiß wer wieviel KM es heute waren?

Ich mach mich jetzt diese Woche an meine neue Bikebeleuchtung (Romisen T6) und dann ist für demnächst ne Fotosession (DIN gerecht) in der Nacht angesagt mit anschließender Testrunde. Wer will kann mit seiner Bikelampe als Vergleich kommen, es wird alles fotografiert was leuchtet.


----------



## kindergartenkin (30. November 2008)

joa gab gut schweinebraten mit blumenkohl + semmelbrösel ... da konnt ich net nein zu sagen


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Ich mach mich jetzt diese Woche an meine neue Bikebeleuchtung (Romisen T6) und dann ist für demnächst ne Fotosession (DIN gerecht) in der Nacht angesagt mit anschließender Testrunde. Wer will kann mit seiner Bikelampe als Vergleich kommen, es wird alles fotografiert was leuchtet.



Wo hast du denn die Lampe gekauft? Weil das wäre noch ein nettes Fernlicht für meine Fenix P3D 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. November 2008)

Da  wo die Leut halt am meisten grinsen 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15685

Wurde mit Airmail Hongkong versendet (free shipping) und kam dann ganz normal mit der Post (ohne Zoll). Hat super geklappt. Werd bestimmt irgendwann nochmal was bestellen


----------



## Mudface (30. November 2008)

@kindergartenkin
Ich nehme an Ihr seit gerade in den Radweg rechts (wenn man vom Marienberg kommt) reingefahren. Hatte dann erstmal keinen Plan wie man nach Kalch kommt und habe am GPS rumgespielt, dazu hab ich mich in Buchenbühl nochmal verfahren, bin nicht direkt zur Unterführung. Fünf Minutenabstand mit dem Rad sind halt doch einiges, da komm ich gerade hinten am Drachenflugplatz den Berg hoch während Ihr im Kreisel aufbrecht. Aber zumindest meinerseits ist es kein Problem.

Fahrt Ihr immer Straße von Buchenbühl nach Kalch?

VG, Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. Dezember 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> @kindergartenkin
> . Fünf Minutenabstand mit dem Rad sind halt doch einiges, da komm ich gerade hinten am Drachenflugplatz den Berg hoch während Ihr im Kreisel aufbrecht.
> VG, Mudface



Ja ja, das kenn ich. Wenn er (auch ohne Schwein im Magen) mal in Fahrt ist aben viele das nachsehen


----------



## kindergartenkin (1. Dezember 2008)

... ich bin doch überhaupt net mitgefahren 
war dann um 15uhr am buck


----------



## Boogeyman (1. Dezember 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> War heut ne super Runde, war pünktilich um 16 Uhr bei meinem Kleinen (Nach ner Express-Heiß-Dusche, 2 Aspirin, und ner warmen Suppe)
> 
> ...



Yope, war eine schöne Runde. Ich hatte knappe 36km auf dem Tacho, unsere Nürnberger Mitfahrer aber einiges mehr!


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. Dezember 2008)

Was geht morgen im nürnberger Norden ?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss passen, evtl mal unter der Woche


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

war grad bei der Vorbesprechung zum Alpencross für nächstes Jahr von unserer Firma aus.
Wenn ich die 6 Etappentour mit ca 10000HM überschlage, dann hab ich ein gewaltiges Konditionsdefizit . Naja, bis zur ersten Juliwoche ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum üben.

Aber bei meinen jetzigen Terminkallender siehts nicht rosig aus fürs Radl mad:

Also wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau dann ist ja eigentlich schön draußen (naja, schön weiß ). Urlaub hab ich auch.
Wie siehts bei Euch mit der Motivation zum Radln aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (12. Dezember 2008)

Habe mich am Mittwoch, nach fast einem Monat Pause, auf den Sattel geschwungen und ich muss sagen: Lange Pausen wirken sich leider auf die Fitness aus 
Momentan habe ich aber kaum Zeit zum Biken und wenn doch, dann ist das Wetter meistens "bescheiden".


----------



## OldSchool (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Cube,

fahre morgen mit der ADFC Gruppe vom Bahnhof Eschenau um 10.52 Uhr  los. Strecke ca. 34 km. Komm doch mit. Es sind immer nette Leute dabei.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Dezember 2008)

Sorry

kann morgen nicht, wir bekommen Besuch zu Mittag.
Aber Euch viel Spaß


----------



## OldSchool (13. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar.


----------



## kindergartenkin (13. Dezember 2008)

So ich bin auch so weit hoff ich wieder fit. Wollte morgen ne Runde drehn, wo geht denn was?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Dezember 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wünsch Euch frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Feiertage.​



dieses wünsch ich Euch natürlich dieses Jahr auch!


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Dezember 2008)

Danke, das Gleiche. 
Hab jetzt Urlaub vielleicht klappts ja mal mit dem Radeln


----------



## romen52791 (25. Dezember 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> @kindergartenkin
> Ich nehme an Ihr seit gerade in den Radweg rechts (wenn man vom Marienberg kommt) reingefahren. Hatte dann erstmal keinen Plan wie man nach Kalch kommt und habe am GPS rumgespielt, dazu hab ich mich in Buchenbühl nochmal verfahren, bin nicht direkt zur Unterführung. Fünf Minutenabstand mit dem Rad sind halt doch einiges, da komm ich gerade hinten am Drachenflugplatz den Berg hoch während Ihr im Kreisel aufbrecht. Aber zumindest meinerseits ist es kein Problem.
> 
> Fahrt Ihr immer Straße von Buchenbühl nach Kalch?
> ...




hey . also fahr zwa nie mit wohne aber in ziegelstein(is am marienberg) es also um nach kalchreuht zu kommen nach der unterführung in buchenbühl gleich rechts. oder ihr fahrt durch neunhof da müsst ihr einfach am schloss vorbei und immer grade aus^^. bin das einmal gefahren die strecke und nie wieder. dirt bikes halt :-D


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahr immer über ziegelstein--> buchenbühl--> und dann durch den wald "rauf" nach kalchreuth

mit m dirtbike hab ich die strecke auch noch nicht ausprobiert  

@romen : wo fährst denn du immer, wenn man fragen darf ?


----------



## romen52791 (25. Dezember 2008)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> also ich fahr immer über ziegelstein--> buchenbühl--> und dann durch den wald "rauf" nach kalchreuth
> 
> mit m dirtbike hab ich die strecke auch noch nicht ausprobiert
> 
> @romen : wo fährst denn du immer, wenn man fragen darf ?



also gefahren bin ich früher immer in zabbo, fürth und in hernhütte. aber wegen einen unfall kann ich nicht mehr fahren ganze linke bein geschrottet. -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (26. Dezember 2008)

argh f***
bei herrnhütte gibts dirts?! kenn nur die bei ziegelstein/lucent... aber die sind ja nicht mehr fahrbar bzw. gepflegt


hätte heute jemand lust auf ne kleine runde? -wollte mal richtung buck wieder und auch die zabbotrails angucken


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Dezember 2008)

Wer morgen noch nix vorhat: 13.00Uhr Parkplatz Sportheim Kalchreuth, die übliche Runde zu den üblichen Spots  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Dezember 2008)

war ne unterhaltsame Runde heute  Danke nochmal für die zwei Kabelbinder 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## snorre (28. Dezember 2008)

Fands auch sehr nett. WErd jetzt mal wieder versuchen öfters mitzufahren. Dann nehm ich wohl mal für alle Fälle ne zweite Sattelklemme mit .
Bis bald,
Jörg


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Dezember 2008)

Frag hier auch mal, ob jemand morgen(heute) ne kleine Runde fährt.

So gegen Mittag..........


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

um auch mal diesen Thread wieder ein wenig aufzutauen mach ich halt mal den Anfang in diesem Jahr 

Hier in Kalchreuth fangen die Wege so langsam wieder an aufzutauen.
Fürs Wochenende und Anfang nächste Woche haben sie ja schon wieder frühlingshafte Temperaturen vorausgesagt. (So bis 11° )

Hat mal wer wieder Lust den Reichswald zu erkunden, wie es mittlerweile dort aussieht bzw was noch fahrbar ist?

War schon ne halbe ewigkeit nicht mehr aufm Bock gesessen, deswegen wirds sehr sehr gemütlich 

Sonntag früh wäre gut, noch besser aber Montag oder Dienstag.
Also dann haut mal rein


----------



## OldSchool (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Cube,
wollte gestern in Kalchreuth in den Wald. Bin aber nur bis zur Rodelbahn = 100m gekommen. Bin dann den Rodelhang halb runter gefahren (unten war alles voller Wasser), den Weg hoch geschoben, auf dem Radweg runter unten in den Wald  dann 20 min durch den Schnee "gefahren" und geschoben dann auf der Straße nach Hause gefahren.

Im Wald kann man bei diesen Verhältnissen nicht fahren. Vielleicht taut es ja bis zum Wochenende noch weg aber ich zweifel da noch dran.

Was macht der Nachwuchs?

Bis denne.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Februar 2009)

Hi

Danke für die Info und der Nachfrage.
Dem Kleinen geht es super, nur hält er uns Tag und Nacht auf Trap und ich komm zu gar nix mehr.
Hatte mir jetzt fest vorgenommen wieder ne feste Zeit für mich bzw fürs Radln einzuplanen, sonst wird das so schnell nix mehr, und ich muss noch ein "wenig" trainieren damit ich wieder in Lederkombi passe. Hab mir ja an Silvester ein Moped zugelegt, das dieses Jahr auch gefahren werden will  (ich sag nur Eurospeedway-Lausitzring, Termin im Juni ist schon gebucht)

Naja, dann hoffe ich auf bessere Verhältnisse am Sonntag fürn Wald, sonst muss ich doch mit meinem Chef ne Rennradrunde um Nürnberg-Fürth-Erlangen drehen (mit nem geliehenen RR, ich hab ja noch keins)


----------



## kindergartenkin (26. Februar 2009)

... hmm ich bin immer noch außer gefecht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. Februar 2009)

Ja ja, kaum mit der Diplomarbeit fertig und schon des schwächeln anfangen.

Nagut, dauert ja eh noch ein wenig bis genug Grip auf den Trails ist.


----------



## kindergartenkin (26. Februar 2009)

richtig ... seit der abgabe hab ich zeit darf aber keinen sport machen :-( :-(


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mich heut mal überwunden und die Regenpause genutzt um mich mal wieder aufs Radl zu schwingen. Habe gleich beim Anziehen bemerkt dass die Radlhose nicht mehr sooo geschmeidig zum Anziehen geht (bin ja schon seit Oktober nicht mehr geradlt und hab 7kg mehr drauf )

Ich hab heut den oberen Teil des Reichswaldes abgegrast und die Trails von größeren Ästen und kleineren Bäumen befreit. Die westliche Einfahrt zur Winterleite ist aber trotzdem noch sehr von den Baumfällarbeiten mitgenommen (naja, ist ja fast ne dreispurige Autobahn aus dem Trail geworden  aber fahrbar). Durch die Waldarbeitsmaschinen sind 2 ausbaufähige Abfahrten entstanden, die man sich bei besserem Wetter mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen könnte.
Auch ist die Schanze in der Nähe der Arschfalte total platt gefahren und bedarf ner kleinen Sanierung.
Fazit: Die neue Saison ist ausbaufähig, nur meine Kondition ist auf einem erschreckenden Tiefstand


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (13. März 2009)

Das hört sich ja alles ziemlich interessant an was ich hier lese.

Ich wohne mittlerweile auch in Nürnberg. Bin noch ziemlicher Newbie was das Biken angeht. Mein neues Speci Rockhopper wurde bis jetzt nur über Asphalt geschliffen und wartet darauf mal was anspruchsvolleres mitzumachen. 

Ihr seid wahrscheinlich schon alle ziemlich fortgeschritten und könnt keine unerfahrene Klette gebrauchen, aber gibts hier denn vllt auch paar Leute, die ganz gediegen mir mal paar nette Strecken in und um Nürnberg zeigen können?

Tiergarten hab ich schon oft gehört, aber war noch nie da - ausser im Tiergarten natürlich.

Also wäre über ein paar Antworten sehr froh!

Lg
Dennis


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. März 2009)

Hi

nach meiner "Zwangspause" bin ich auch sehr sehr langsam unterwegs, und Newbies waren bei uns schon immer herzlich willkommen, hauptsache man hat das gleich Hobby .

Ich werd schaun dass ich morgen früh um 9 Uhr ne kleine Runde durchn Reichswald radl. Wer Lust hat ja gerne mit. Treffpunkt wie immer am Kreisverkehr (gasthaus Drei Linden) in Kalchreuth.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (14. März 2009)

Hi,

da wär ich dabei. 9 ist zwar etwas früh, da ich aus Nürnberg erst mal dahin finden muss, aber das wird schon.
Ist das Gasthaus einfach zu finden?

Noch ein paar Tipps bevors morgen losgeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. März 2009)

Hi

fahr einfach von Buchenbühl die Straße nach Kalchreuth und dann kommst du automatisch zum Kreisverkehr oder 1 Station mit der Gräfenbergbahn ab Nordost. Helm is pflicht ansonsten gut was zu trinken.
Fahre aber nur wenn es nicht stark regnet, ansonsten bis morgen.
Kannst auch durchklingeln unter 0911/4198626 falls du was nicht findest oder absagst.


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. März 2009)

Das mit den paar Kilos mehr kenne ich. Der Winter war faul, und seit Weihnachten maximal zur Arbeit geradelt (4Km  )

Gestern und heute im fürther Stadtwald unterwegs gewesen und ich fühle mich wie nach einem Marathon ohne Vorbereitung.
Komm kaum in meine Wohnung in den 5 Stock hoch. Na zumindest zittern meine Beine nicht mehr.  Aber die Arme sind immernoch schwer. Hab mich wohl etwas verausgabt. Der Puls war aber auch so hoch. Scheiß 80Kilo, mag wieder 72 haben. 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es nächste Woche mal bei Euch dabei zu sein. In der Gegend war ich noch nicht.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (16. März 2009)

So, war gestern mit Cube.Team.Biker im Reichswald. Hat richtig Bock gemacht. War ja meine erste richtige Tour und  es war wirklich super!
Würde das gerne öfters, bzw. jeden Sonntag machen. Bloß bin ich wenn ich von Nürnberg Plärrer aus nach Kalchreuth fahre schon total im Eimer. Selbst vom Flughafen aus ist das noch recht weit und viel Bergauf bis man überhaupt im Wald ist.

Meine Frage:

Ist denn noch jemand aus Nürnberg, der Lust hat diese Strecke mit zu fahren und evtl. sogar so etwas wie eine Mobi Card hat, bei der er noch jemand mitnehmen kann? Für das Bike kann ich ja ein Kinderticket extra kaufen.

Nur jedes mal knapp 10 Euro zu blechen um hin und zurück zu kommen. Armer Student eben 

Also, wenn jemand weiterhelfen kann - ich bin offen!

Lg


----------



## Tfrog (16. März 2009)

Hallo GibsonLesPaul,

bin zwar noch nicht ganz so weit wie Du (Lieferzeit 14 Tage) will dann aber richtig loslegen. Wohne in Johannis, so dass es bestimmt eine Möglichkei gibt in den Reichswald zu kommen. Melde mich wenn die Ausrüstung dann endlich bei mir zuhause ist.

Hier noch ein Frage an alle (habe bei dem Lange Fred etwas den Überblick verloren):
Gibt es regelmässige Termine zu denen ein blutiger Geländeanfänger kommen kann ohne gleich seine Ausrüstung oder sich selbst zu zerlegen?

Viele Grüsse vom "Neuen"


----------



## hofschalk (16. März 2009)

bin auch noch relativ geländeunerfahren. aber ich werd die nächsten wochen öfters im steinbrüchlein unterwegs sein. da gibts glaub auch ganz gute trails zu erforschen.

feste termine gibts zwar keine, aber wird wohl häufiger unter der woche sein, weil ich am WE meistens arbeiten muss.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (16. März 2009)

Hi,

regelmäßiger Termin wäre z.B. jeden Sonntag 9 Uhr frühs, durch Reichswald. Da machst du dir nichts kaputt. Fahre selbst noch nicht lang und es war genau richtig wenn man noch nicht so fit ist. Etwas "Kondition" ist aber schon nötig, da die Tour ca. 3 Stunden ging mit mehreren Pausen und Talks zwischendurch.
Steinbrüchlein war ich auch noch nicht. Meld dich wenn dein Bike da ist, dann können wir mal fahren!

Und unter der Woche wäre auch gut, da Wochenende - vor allem frühs - halt immer so ne Sache ist. So von wegen Party, Studentenleben und so. ;-D


----------



## naptune (16. März 2009)

Hi, ich bin demnächst auch mal wieder am Start, allerdings wäre mir Sonntags a bissl später lieber...evtl. auch samstag vormittag würde gehen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. März 2009)

Hi Leutz,

Jo Sonntag war super, und bei meiner Kondition kann jeder (wirklich jeder) mithalten. 

Wir sind letztes Jahr fast jeden Sonntag in der Früh um 9 Uhr durchn Reichswald gedüst. Klar kann man auch mal später starten, aber mit nem Schweinebraten im Magen radelt es sich sooo schlecht :kotz: . Hab ja nu auch mehrere Hobbys(Motorrad) bzw. Frau+Kind die auch was von mir am Sonntag haben wollen, da passt es ganz gut wenn man bis Mittag wieder zuhause ist. Aber wie gesagt, bin ich auch gerne mal wann anders mit am Start.

Die Stammtruppe ist ja zur Zeit noch KRANK bzw im Winterurlaub, aber ich hoffe das es bald wieder mehr werden.
Wenn wer Lust hat mit ins Steinbrüchlein zu gehen, dann kann man das demnächst mal mit in den Plan nehmen.

So denn, ich chrem jetzt mal meine blaue Schulter wieder ein (ich sollte mit unter die Baumfäller gehen)


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (16. März 2009)

Oh stimmt, die blaue Schulter...Na zum Glück ist sie nur blau und nicht mehr. ;D

Zu ner anderen Tageszeit wäre ich auch dabei. Lieber sogar, aber 9 uhr ist besser als gar nicht! 

Bloß nicht zuu spät, da ich (noch) kein Licht habe -.-


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. März 2009)

Übernächstes Wochenende wird ja gottseidank die Uhr wieder umgestellt und wir können Abends ne Runde länger radln.

Ich spiel schon mit dem Gedanken evtl Samstag Nachmittag ins Steinbrüchlein mit Protektoren zu fahren, da es aufgrund erhöhtem Besucheraufkommens am Sonntag zu Fahrradengpässen kommen könnte (so genug der Nachrichten  ).

Fest is ja noch nix geplant, aber hat wer Lust? ne Tour kann ja dort nicht fahren, also wirds eher was "sprunghaftes" (haben aber dort auch schon 18km zusammengehüpft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. März 2009)

War selbst ja noch nie da, aber interessieren würds mich schon mal. Lohnt es sich überhaupt dort mim HT hin zu kommen oder eher ungeeignet?


----------



## kindergartenkin (17. März 2009)

HT ist top !!!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. März 2009)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> HT ist top !!!



Na da muss es ja einer wissen (alter Harttailfetischist).
Wann bist denn jetzt wieder aufm Damm mit deinen Mandeln?
Der Reichswald hat schon Entzugerscheinungen von deinen riskanten Fahrmanövern. 

@GibsonLesPaul

Ein paar Sachen gehen schon mitm HT, fürs Grobe reichts aber leider nicht ganz. Man muss sich ja auch erst mal wieder an die Materie rantasten. Schaus dir halt erst mal an, vielleicht kommst du auf den Geschmack.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (18. März 2009)

Also dann würd ich mal am Samstag mitkommen und mir das anschaun!


----------



## Tfrog (18. März 2009)

Moin, moin,
würde ja auch so gerne mitspielen. Allerdings wird mein Radl erst innerhalb der nächsten Tag in der Endmontage sein (O-Ton Radon). Was immer das heissen mag... Gebe mal Laut wenn der Karton dann da ist.
Euch erst mal viel Spass.
Thomas


----------



## kindergartenkin (18. März 2009)

joa nächste woche sollte dann ne ruhige runde schon mal drin sein  

hab am dual pro jetzt auch die RR-kassette runter ... dann kann das auch mal im reichswald ausgeführt werden


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (19. März 2009)

Treffpunkt WO und WANN am Samstag? Wer ist alles dabei?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. März 2009)

Also ich wäre dabei.

Vorschlag: 15 Uhr am vorderen Parkplatz direkt am Steinbrüchlein.
Lage dürfte ja bekannt sein bzw oft genug beschrieben.
Hier ein Link: http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=189&Itemid=36
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...lein&hl=de&rlz=1T4GGLR_deDE269DE269&sa=N&um=1


----------



## kindergartenkin (20. März 2009)

nimmst mich mit marcus?
... weil wenn keine tour gefahrn wird ... muss ich mich ja net anstrengen ... darf ich ja fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. März 2009)

Na logo.

Nimmst dein ghost mit oder doch lieber es RaceHT?  , naja, hauptsach mitm HT gfahrn.


----------



## kindergartenkin (20. März 2009)

na da kann schon mal das ghost her halten  muss dich ja net bergauf plätten


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. März 2009)

@Kindergartenkin
Also wenn sich Zeitlich nix mehr ändert dann hol ich dich um 14.30 uhr daheim ab.

@GibsonLesPaul

Wir sehen uns dann am Steinbrüchlein. Fall wir uns nicht finden dann steck mal sicherheitshalber meine Nummer ein 0911/4198626 (O2 Handy).

Also Leutz
Bis denn, muss jetzt  wieder in die Arbeit


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. März 2009)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> muss dich ja net bergauf plätten



Dafür angagier ich doch die RR-Fahrer die nach unserer Runde im RW dich noch ein wenig fordern sollen.


----------



## kindergartenkin (20. März 2009)

++


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (20. März 2009)

Alles klar, werde da sein! Freu mich...bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (21. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die nette Runde im Steinbrüchlein. Bin mal gespannt welche Farben mein Oberschenkel noch im Laufe der nächsten Tage so annehmen wird .
Fotos muss ich noch runterladen, dann bring sie bei der nächsten Tour mit (oder sorg da dafür, dass es sich lohnt, ne CD zu brennen).
Na dann bis bald und viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. März 2009)

Hi Jörg

Hoffe du hast den Sturz besser überstanden wie dein Bike.
Aber das Laufrad wir auch wieder heile und deine blauen Flecken werden auch. (meine Schulter ist grad am verblassen und das Rot,Blau,Lila usw. kaum noch zu sehen).

Für die Aktivitäten heute hatten wir ne ganz schöne Ausfall(Hinfall-)Quote . Naja, nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dran.

Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt. Können ja auch mal ne kleine Schanzentournee durchn Reichswald machen und danach noch in Kalchreuth lecker einkehren.Heute wars doch noch ein wenig schattig.

So denn, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (21. März 2009)

Hey,

alles in allen fand ich die "Tour" heute auch ganz nett, bloß standen wir schon recht viel rum und das Steinbrüchlein scheint schon was für die Erfahrenen und Waghalsigen zu sein.

Da fand ich die Tour durchn Reichswald schon angenehmer. Auch was den Aspekt des "Tourens" an sich angeht. Nicht nur schanzen, sondern einfach fahren und alles mitnehmen was auf der Strecke liegt. Interessiere mich eher für das "fitnessorientierte fahren" - da ich mit dem HT auch ETWAS eingeschränkter bin. So wie die letzte Tour im Reichswald eben, das war echt super!

Aber sowas muss es doch auch in Nürnberg direkt geben. Reichswald ist zwar total geil, aber so weeeeiiit weg ;-) hmpf...

Aber war trotzdem schön heut!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. März 2009)

Hi,

ist klar, Steinbrüchlein kenn ich mich auch net so aus und dort was neues zu finden ohne einen einheimischen ist nicht leicht. Hab auch nich das passende Radl dafür, und zugegeben, auch nicht den Mumm für die großen Drops.

Da find ichs auch im Reichswald besser, da hab ich ja das Paradies vor der Haustür.
Aber es gibt ja sehr viele Mögkichkeiten hier in der Gegend tourenmäßig auf seine Kosten zu kommen. Nicht nur immer die Hausrunde im Wald .
Frühschoppen am Moritzberg ist trotz der vielen KM sehr leicht zu schaffen.
Auch die Runde zum Hetzles ist nicht übel(nur der Berg rauf kotz ich ab).
Man kann ja auch mal Tiergarten-Röthenbachklamm fahren.
Is nur blöd dass du auch mitten in der Stadt wohnst, da ist denk ich jede Anfahrt erst mal ne kleine Tour.
Und es gibt ja auch noch die Fränkische........., lecker.

Also es gibt dieses Jahr genug zu Radln, und heute hast auch mal das etwas andere aber oft erwähnte Steinbrüchlein gesehen.
P.S.: Von dort kann man auch ne schöne Tour zu Schwarzachklamm fahren.


----------



## S*P*J (22. März 2009)

fahr doch einfach am tiergarten, da gibts jede Menge Singeltrails die nur darauf warten mit dem HT beraced zu werden.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. März 2009)

Ja, hab ich auch schon öfters gehört, dass es da cool sein soll, aber alleine findet man dann doch nicht immer die Trails und ein Local wäre schon ganz nett. ;D


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. März 2009)

Fahr doch im fürther Stadtwald, Alte Feste, Wildschweingehege usw. da lässt sich mit auch mit einem HT alles fahren (bis auf die Drops und da fahre ich auch nicht)
Da gibt auch ein paar schöne Trails, da kann man sich leicht 2-3 Stunden austoben finde ich. Ohne das man Springen muss, man kann, muss aber nicht. 
Fr war ich sogar mal mit dem Auto da. *schäm* Aber die 7km heim friere ich immer so.


----------



## Matze_ufra (22. März 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich auch schon öfters gehört, dass es da cool sein soll, aber alleine findet man dann doch nicht immer die Trails und ein Local wäre schon ganz nett. ;D



Also ich kenne mich zwar nicht aus, aber wäre prinzipiell sehr gerne dabei. Fahre auch "nur" ein HT.

Heize gerne und ein paar kleine Sprünge dürfens gerne sein. Bin halt noch am ausprobieren und üben und konditionellem Ausarbeiten


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. März 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Fahr doch im fürther Stadtwald, Alte Feste, Wildschweingehege usw. da lässt sich mit auch mit einem HT alles fahren (bis auf die Drops und da fahre ich auch nicht)
> Da gibt auch ein paar schöne Trails, da kann man sich leicht 2-3 Stunden austoben finde ich. Ohne das man Springen muss, man kann, muss aber nicht.
> Fr war ich sogar mal mit dem Auto da. *schäm* Aber die 7km heim friere ich immer so.



wobei da ein Local auch durchaus praktisch sein kann, damit man alle Trails und anschließend auch wieder heim findet  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. März 2009)

da ist was dran. Ich finde auch ständig neue Wege, nur immer andere als beim letzten mal. Bin letztes Jahr erst hergezogen. Es kommt vor das ich garnicht mehr weiß wo ich bin.  Also mein paar Standardtrails kenne ich jetzt aber da gibts noch mehr wie ich feststellen musste. Muss da unbedingt mal herausfinden wie ich die alle am besten zusammehhänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (23. März 2009)

Hey,

war gestern mal spontan am Tiergarten alleine. Also da gibt es schon einige Trails etc. Sehr abwechslungsreich! Bloß alles leider ziemlich versteckt und iwann war meine Kondition am Ende und ich hatte noch laaange nicht alles erkundet. Geht auch ziemlich viel Bergauf so wie ich es einschätzen konnte.

Aber DEFINITIV Wert öfter mal ne Tour dort zu machen. Mit ner kleinen Gruppe und am besten nem Guide bestimmt klasse!


----------



## orchknurz (29. März 2009)

Moin Moin,
so wollte nur mal kurz fragen wer nun alles am Di. 9:00 oder 9:30 zum Tiergarten kommt ?
Mittwoch fahre ich auch aber dann gegen 12:00 
einen schönen sonntag an alle die heute nicht arbeiten müssen
Gruß Flo


----------



## kindergartenkin (12. April 2009)

hab mal ne startrampe aus der garage (~2,6m hoch) gebaut


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. April 2009)

*der erste Biker auf dem Mond*

Na dann "Hals und Beinbruch", willst deine Garage überspringen 

Bin zur Zeit wegen Heuschnupfen außer Gefecht. Wahrscheinlich auch noch ein wenig länger


----------



## kindergartenkin (12. April 2009)

war heut an den buchenbühler dirts (durch zufall gefunden) ... sind zwei kicker schonmal dabei die ganz lustig zu fahren sind, der rest ist ziemlich verfallen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. April 2009)

Na da wär doch mal ne kleine Aufräumaktion fällig um mehrere Sachen wieder befahrbar zu machen.
Ist auch was "Kleineres" dabei?


----------



## Tfrog (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

da mein Radl jetzt endlich da ist und unser Osterbesuch morgen das Weite sucht würde ich morgen gerne ein wenig fahren. Habe so ab 11.00 Uhr Zeit.
Also geht was?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## kindergartenkin (13. April 2009)

Also da ist ein kleiner Table ... der viel einfacher als der am Steinbrüchla zu fahrn ist da keine Wurzelpassage als Anfahrt! 
Dann gibts noch nen Double ... sieht böse aus ist aber ganz spaßig. Hmm den Rest bin ich net gefahren da alles eben total verfallen ist.

Wegen ner Runde heute... werd nochmal zu den Dirts da gucken ... aber erst nach dem essen.


----------



## snorre (13. April 2009)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> Also da ist ein kleiner Table ... der viel einfacher als der am Steinbrüchla zu fahrn ist da keine Wurzelpassage als Anfahrt!


Hört sich ja schon mal gut an . Meine Felge vorne ist auch wieder heil. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Woche mal die Gelegenheit etwas zu fahren?!?
Viele GRüße, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (13. April 2009)

können wir scho machen


----------



## naptune (14. April 2009)

War am Ostermontag auch nach fast nem halben jahr wieder in eurer gegend unterwegs.

wenns wetter am samstag passt fahr ich sicher auch ne runde...jemand zeit?


----------



## kindergartenkin (14. April 2009)

war heut gleich nochmal in BB und am Indianerspielplatz


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. April 2009)

Nettes Pic.
Gibts auch kleine "Hügel" für Leute wie mich? 
Irgendwie ist jede Möglichkeit wo man das "Hupfen" etwas üben könnte mittlerweile 60-150cm hoch. Zu hoch für nen alten Mann (ohne Fullface/Protectoren) wie mich fürn Anfang.


----------



## kindergartenkin (15. April 2009)

Ja das  ist der Double ... n kleiner Table ist ja auch noch vorhanden ... über den kann man zur Not dann auch drüber rollen um dann das Tempo langsam zu steigern.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie wärs mal wieder standesgemäß mit ner Sonntagsrunde durch den Reichswald?
Treffpunkt ist wie immer um 9 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth.
Tempo ist sehr moderat, also auch für Anfänger.
Also dann haut mal rein, bis morgen früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (2. Mai 2009)

Servus Marcus,
super, dass es klappt. Freu mich schon und wegen Deiner Kondition brauchst Du Dir bestimmt keine Sorgen zu machen - schließlich bist Du in bester Gesellschaft.
Na dann bis morgen um 9 am Kreisel. Noch einen schönen Samstag und viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. Mai 2009)

joa ich pack das ghost aus, bin ja auch seit Monaten nicht mehr richtig geradelt


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Mai 2009)

Mitm Ghost  , na das nenn ich mal ne Herausforderung 

Hab schon ein neues Stück das dir gefallen könnte mit in die Tour mit eingeplant (sind ja die ganze Zeit schon dran vorbeigefahren)

Evtl kommt mein Schwager auch mit. 
Freu mich mal wieder aufs Radl zu kommen, da ich momentan mehr Zeit auf der R1 verbringe als mir Kondition anzutrainieren.(Brauch ich ja im Juni für die Rennstrecke)

Also bis denn


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Mai 2009)

Hey,

seit ihr mehr so FR unterwegs oder wollte ihr einfach ne gemütliche Runde mit hohem Singletrailanteil fahren?
Denn wenn sich rausstellt das aus unserer Tour in die Fränkische morgen nichts wird würde ich mich evtl. Euch anschließen.

Wielange, wieviele km wollte ihr fahren. Muss das wissen, je nach dem würde mit dem Auto oder Rad nach Kalchreuth kommen. 
Bin heuer nicht so fit, dass ich so schnell mal 80km aus dem Ärmel schüttel.

Gibts nen Radweg an der B4. Sonst befürchte ich, finde ich Kalchreuth mir dem Rad nicht.


----------



## snorre (2. Mai 2009)

Servus MTBermLuS,
ich denke mal, dass es in etwas so wird wie üblich. D.h. ne Runde von ca. 20 - 30 km Länge, machbares Tempo (immerhin sind mindestens 2 "Konditionskrüppeln"  und ein 4X-Bike dabei), ab und an ein Schwätzchen und wenn es was gibt, wo es sich lohnt mal anzuhalten und evtl. noch mal zu fahren, dann wird das auch gemacht (wenn man Lust hat).
Wegen der Anfahrt - woher kommst Du? Vielleicht können wir uns treffen und gemeinsam den Kalchreuther Berg bezwingen.
Gruß, Jörg


----------



## kindergartenkin (2. Mai 2009)

also ich fahr vom nürnberger flughafen so um 8:20 los


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Mai 2009)

Hi MTBermLuS,

Die B4 ist ja die Erlanger Straße soweit ich weiß. Da ist es wirklich am einfachsten zum Kreisverkehr am Flughafen zu kommen und mit den anderen hochzufahren. Außer du fährst von der B4 bei Neunhof den geteerten Radweg nach Kalchreuth direkt neben der Straße hoch, wenns von dir aus einfacher ist, dann kommst du auch direkt am Kreisl in Kalchreuth raus.

Die Runde morgen wird wie immer so um die 28Km und 482Hm werden, sodass wir zu Mittag wieder am Ausgangspunkt sind. Wir haben die Tour sehr Singletraillastig gehalten und meiden die geschotterten Wege soweit es nur geht. Es sind viele Sachen dabei wo man sich FR-mäßig austoben kann aber nicht muss. Leider sind viele tolle Bereiche im Reichswald durch Baumfällarbeiten zerstört oder zur Zeit nicht fahrbar, wir arbeiten aber dran...sofern Zeit bleibt.

Also..wäre schön wenn du morgen mit am Start wärst.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen, gääääääääähn. 

Ich fahre doch über Tiergarten, Brunn, Birkensee nach Lauf Freunde besuchen.
Der kürzeste Weg für mich nach Kalchreuth wäre wohl über Buchenbühl gewesen.
Ein ander mal gerne, vielleicht lassen sich dann auch ein paar Fotos schießen. 

@snorre

Nürnberg Südstadt, vielleich kann man mal zusammen rausfahren.


Cube.Team.Biker ist jetzt aber nicht alleine oder? Als ich das letzte mal mit wollte und verpennt habe stand er ganz allein im Wald, weil sonst auch keiner kam.


----------



## kindergartenkin (3. Mai 2009)

... ich fahr ja "flughafen-kreisel" -> buchenbühl -> kalchreuth


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (3. Mai 2009)

Hi

ne war nicht alleine und ne schöne Runde.
Bin aber jetzt nach dem Abschluss-Weizen total besoffen.
Naja, gehen jetzt auch noch schnell nen Braten vertilgen und genießen noch den restlichen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (3. Mai 2009)

ich bin auch "heimgeflogen"


----------



## snorre (3. Mai 2009)

Na ja - von heimfliegen kann ja wohl nicht die Rede sein. Nach 30 km dann so ne Pause und dann wieder aufs Rad - das grenzt an Höchststrafe.
Aber war ne nette Runde und interessant, was sich so alles im Wald getan hat.
Ich drink etz noa Halbe und dann leg ich ne Siesta aufm Sofa ein.
Schönen Abend und bis bald,
Jörg


----------



## snorre (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
war heute noch mal ne Runde im Wald und hab mich schon auf die neuen Steilkurven südlich vom Wildgehege gefreut. Und was dann - da liegen schon wieder 3 oder mehr Bäume drüber und es ist abgesperrt. Einfach nur zum !!! Ist nur noch eine Frage, bis die grüne Trachtengruppe wieder mit ihren Waldfahrzeugen alles platt macht. Keine Ahnung was mit den Jungs vom Forstamt los ist. Vielleicht hat ihre Frau sie wegen nem Biker verlassen??? Ich weiß es nicht. ich finds einfach nur doof!
Vielleicht wirds ja wieder. Bis dahin viele Grüße,
Snorre


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. Mai 2009)

naja, schade um die viele Arbeit.

Wir haben ja bald auch viel zu buddeln, und dort steht kein Baum


----------



## kindergartenkin (16. Mai 2009)

Hi,

hat jemand Lust morgen (So.) nach Osternohe zum Rennen um 13 Uhr zu fahren? Also von NBG aus?


----------



## snorre (16. Mai 2009)

Bin morgen in Augsburg - sonst gerne.
Wünsch EUch jedenfalls viel Spaß und schaut Euch nicht so viel ab.
Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. Mai 2009)

Bei mir gehts nicht, sind auf Geburtstag eingeladen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Juni 2009)

nix mehr los hier


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. Juni 2009)

nicht weinen ! 

... ich hab ja nur jetzt vor der haustür was zum radln ;-) *pssssssst*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Juni 2009)

Und ich immer noch keine Zeit, da wir im Streß mit der Taufe sind und danach gehts weiter, da ja unser Nachwuchs auch bald schon wieder ein Jahr wird.

Ich plan aber demnächst mal wieder ne Frühschoppentour zum Moritzberg.

Ich war letztens mal an deiner "Hausstrecke", allerdings nur mitm Auto, mit dem gings ein wenig schlecht.


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. Juni 2009)

oh taufe und geburtstag ... na da gibst bestimmt einen aus ;-)

frühschoppen ist auch nie verkehrt ! -sag bescheid


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (15. Juli 2009)

Heyhey!

Was geht denn grad so im Nürnberger Norden? Der Thread scheint ja'n bisschen eingeschlafen zu sein?!

Wann liegt denn wieder was an?


----------



## kindergartenkin (15. Juli 2009)

morgen letzte prüfungen... 
dann wird wieder mehr geradelt! 

ich fahr aber momentan fast jeden tag ^^


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (15. Juli 2009)

Allein? Wo? XC oder Dirt?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir siehts momentan auch noch mau aus mitm radln, hab aber nächste Woche Urlaub, da geht bestimmt mal ne langsame Einrollrunde durchn Reichswald (mal sehen was noch fahrbar ist).
Muss auch mal mein "neues" altes Radl testen, bei dem ich grad noch am zusammenschrauben bin. Mir fehlt nur noch ein billiger LRS (bis max 50).
@ Kindergartenkin
Unser bäumestämmender Begleiter von der letzten Moritzbergtour liegt seit letzter Woche im KKH, da die Zunge riesig angeschwollen ist. (Ob das mal nicht die "Fliege" bei der Talkrunde Richtung Lauf war, tss tss, ich sags ja immer, weniger ratschen, mehr in die Pedale treten).
ach ja..... nicht jeder hat so ne schöne Strecke vor der Tür wo man jeden Tag fahren kann 

Und zum guten Schluß schlag ich einfach mal den nächsten Sonntag vor, wie in alter Manier um 9 Uhr am Kreisl Kalchreuth, ne lockere Runde durchn Reichswald.

Na dann schauen wir mal ob wir den Thread nich wieder zum Leben bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (16. Juli 2009)

eieieieiei dann richt ihm mal gute besserung von mir aus! 

nächsten sonntag sollte schon mal klappen. die runde 9 uhr am kreisel sind wir ja seit ewigkeiten nimmer gefahren.


@gibsonlespaul: dirt, wird aber net sooo viel gehüpft, sonder mehr gepumpt ;-)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. Juli 2009)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> @gibsonlespaul: dirt, wird aber net sooo viel gehüpft, sonder mehr gepumpt ;-)



ja ja, alles unter einem Meter zählt bei dir wohl nicht mehr als hüpfen sondern unter drüberrollern mit bodenkontaktverlust  Wann hast mal Zeit damit ich den LRS anschauen kommen kann?


Gute Besserung hab ich ihm ausgerichtet, und er ist bald mal wieder dabei, muss aber erst wieder zu Kräften kommen, da er seit ner Woche fast nix zu beißen bekommen hat (ging ja nix rein in die Futterluke)


----------



## kindergartenkin (16. Juli 2009)

ab heut mittag ist das semester erstmal wieder rum! -dann hab ich bis august frei


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Juli 2009)

Die morgige Tour müssen wir auf nächste Woche verschieben.


----------



## snorre (19. Juli 2009)

Schade - bin schon wach (uahhhhhh - naja fast).
Ich wünsch Dir trotzdem einen schönen Sonntag und wir werdens schon mal wieder schaffen miteinander eine Runde zu drehen. Ich fahr dann halt allein. Oder ist hier noch wer, der mitfahren wollte? Jakob, hast Du evtl. Lust um 9 mitzufahren? Falls ja - TReffpunkt in kalchi oder bei mir in Neunhof? Hast ja meine Telefonnummer und kannst auch fix durchläuten.
Grüße, Jörg


----------



## snorre (19. Juli 2009)

HAt sich erledigt - es regnet grade so richtig runter 
Na dann allseites noch einen schönen Sonntag und viele Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## kindergartenkin (19. Juli 2009)

-muss eh gleich in die Fh :-( und das am Sonntag in den Semesterferien


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr morgen nachmittag ca. 14 Uhr gemütlich mal die übliche Runde durchn Reichswald.(hab ja schon Rost angesetzt)
Hat wer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (21. Juli 2009)

Im Prinzip gerne, muss aber Mittwochs immer ab 13 Uhr arbeiten...schade


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Juli 2009)

Also Treffpunkt ist um 14 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth wer Lust und Zeit hat. Wer sich noch kurzfristig entscheidet kann mich auch aufm Handy unter 0911/4198626 erreichen

@GibsonLesPaul
Kein Problem, ich dreh ja Sonntag Früh um 9 Uhr wieder ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Juli 2009)

ja ja, schön wars gestern im Wald.
Hab mal wieder die volle Distanz absolviert, ein paar Wege und Trails von den Hinterlassenschaften der Waldarbeiter befreit.
Der Abschnitt nach den beiden Felsenabfahrten sieht aber richtig übel aus und der starke Regen hat den Rest dazu beigetragen dass ein paar Stellen gut ausgespült wurden.
Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere am Sonntag Früh Lust mizufahren.
9 Uhr am Kreisl Kalchreuth.
So denn


----------



## atze_md (23. Juli 2009)

hey,

bin auch öfter am flughafen unterwegs. aber 9 uhr am sonntag ist mir wohl etwas zu früh. naja, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. habn komplett schwarzes Radon zr team.

Fränkische Grüße, Atze


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (23. Juli 2009)

Ja mir ists auch zu frühs am Sonntag. Samstag Abends wirds schon häufig mal etwas länger. Für ne Tagestour wär 9 Uhr okay...aber für was kurzes...hmpf


----------



## snorre (23. Juli 2009)

Servus zusammen,

na da gibts dann halt nur 2 Alternativen: entweder Samstag abend weniger feiern oder Sonntag früh büßen (ich weiß wovon ich red ).
Aber ich red mich auch leicht, da für mich die Saison eh so gut wie gelaufen ist 

Ich wünsch Markus & den Mitfahrern trotzdem viel Spaß und wenn Ihr ein Pausen-Bier braucht  - einfach Bescheid geben.

Tschööö, Jörg


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Juli 2009)

Na gut,
Sonntag Früh ist für die meisten doch nicht so prikelnd, aber wer zu Mittag wieder daheim sein will (so wie ich), muss halt nun mal früh starten, auch für so nen Kurztrip.
Ich werd dann am Sonntag ein wenig mit der Frau und mitm Kinderanhänger durch die Gegend eiern.

Dafür bin ich morgen schon um 10 Uhr im Reichswald unterwegs.
So denn...


----------



## dubbel (25. Juli 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> bitte budelt nichts auf den Kalchitrails...Die Felsenabfahrt war bis vor ein paar Jahren ein kleiner Trail, jetzt gleicht der undere Teil vor der sogenannten Steilkurve einer Autobahn. Der Grund hierfür ist ganz einfach, das nach dem Felsen oben bis runter in die Kurve mit gezogener Bremse gefahren wird. Jetzt soll da ne Kurve hin, damit die Leute die zu blöd sind, auf Sand eine falche Kurve mit Highspeed  zu fahren hier auch gut runterkommen? Das ist der falsche Weg und alles ganz große Noobkacke!


jetzt haben wir den salat. 
komplett zerpflügt und runtergebremst von - zitat SPJ - "Enduro-Spitzkehr-Hochalpinmongos".


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Juli 2009)

....und warum postest du das jetzt hier?

Hast schon was neues von deinem Santa Cruz gehört?


----------



## dubbel (25. Juli 2009)

ja, warum wohl? 

in anderen foren haben sich leute gefunden, die beim reparieren anpacken. 
aber passt schon.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Juli 2009)

Kein Problem,

Ich bin zur Zeit eh beschäftigt (wenn ich mal im Wald unterwegs bin) die kleinen Bäume, Äste, Zweige usw von den Trails wegzuräumen.Die Waldarbeiter haben da mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet dieses Jahr.
Sag bescheid wenn du mal ne Reparatur-Aktion starten willst, dann helf ich gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=412923


----------



## OldSchool (8. August 2009)

Hi, Leute fahre morgen um 10.00 Uhr ab Kalchreuth Kreisel 2-3 Stunden in den Reichswald.
Wer Lust hat mit zu fahren soll kommen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. August 2009)

Kack, zu spät gesehen.
Wir bekommen leider schon Besuch.
Ein ander mal gerne


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren heute um 16 Uhr ne Runde im Reichswald von Kalchreuth aus. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen. Wegen Treffpunkt usw bin ich unter 0911/4198626 zu erreichen.
So denn...


----------



## octaner (7. September 2009)

Hi, ich würde mich gerne mal wieder bei einer moderaten Kalchtrails-Runde anschließen - wann geht denn mal wieder was zusammmen?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. September 2009)

Ja da schau an.
Unter der Woche wärs am Besten.Wie wärs mit Freitag Nachmittag? Hab am Wochenende voraussichtlich keine Zeit zum Biken, dafür hab ich ab morgen schon Wochenende .

Schlag halt einfach mal was vor, können ja auf dem Rückweg wieder bei der Sportgaststätte in Kalchreuth aufn Bierchen einkehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naptune (8. September 2009)

Wie wärs morgen nachmittag ab 16 uhr?


----------



## octaner (15. September 2009)

Sers Männer - sorry für die Sendepause - wie schaut's dieses Wochenende bzw. Freitag Nachmittag aus?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. September 2009)

Freitag Nachmittag schauts sehr gut aus.
Also sag an wann du ab Kalchreuth starten willst, ich hab ja frei und ne ganz kurze Anfahrt


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. September 2009)

Naja, anscheinend wirds morgen wieder nix.
Egal, dann geh ich halt ne Runde mit der R1 drehen.
Wie siehts evtl am Sonntag Nachmittag aus?


----------



## kindergartenkin (17. September 2009)

sonntag sollte klappen !


----------



## _arGh_ (26. September 2009)

mit neuem bike wär ich froh drum, wenn mir jemand was schön zusammenhängendes bei kalchreuth zeigen könnte.
es hat sich zwar schon einiges per _trail and error_ gefunden, aber die echte ortskenntnis ist halt noch nicht vorhanden.

ansonsten gerne auch anderweitige ausfahrten/touren.

ich wohn zZ in thon so auf höhe des dortigen mercedeshändlers.
icq + skype gibts (offensichtlicherweise ;]) per profil, festnetz/handy per pn.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. September 2009)

Hi

dieses Wochenende fällt bei mir flach, da ich meinen Dämpfer beim überholen habe (verliert Luft).
Aber nächstes Wochenende starte ich mal wieder zu einer Probefahrt von Kalchreuth aus. Ich veranschlag vorerst mal den Sonntag (04.10) um 15 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth.


----------



## kindergartenkin (27. September 2009)

Hi,

also ich fall noch 2 wochen aus (Mandeln raus!), dann bin ich wieder am start !


----------



## _arGh_ (1. Oktober 2009)

dieses we sieht insgesamt bisher eher mau aus, was biken angeht. der sonntag fällt auf jeden fall wegen familiärer geburtstagsfeierlichkeiten flach.

hätt vielleicht jemand morgen vormittag zeit? ^^


----------



## octaner (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich könnte Samstag ab 13:00 Uhr (auch später möglich) anbieten. Kalchreuth, Rathsberg oder auch bei uns Fürth - Falls sich jemand anschließt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (3. Oktober 2009)

aweng später, so gegen 15h?

wo wärste heute unterwegs?


----------



## octaner (4. Oktober 2009)

Sorry - war nicht mehr online. Freitag geht ne Runde durch den Fürther Stadtwald, 15:00 am EDEKA-Parkplatz/Würzburger Str. 
Sonntag Nachmittag wär auch noch drin.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Oktober 2009)

... und wann kommst mal raus und wir rocken die Kalchtrails?


----------



## octaner (7. Oktober 2009)

Sers Cube - wie sieht's denn am Sonntag aus? Bei mir geht's aber erst ab 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag ist OK. Ich muss auch mal wieder raus. 
Wie siehts aus Treffpunkt um 14 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth wie letztes Mal?


----------



## octaner (8. Oktober 2009)

Geht klar - da kann ich mein neuestes Babe mal auf Tourentauglichkeit testen.

Bis denn


----------



## _arGh_ (8. Oktober 2009)

octaner schrieb:


> Sorry - war nicht mehr online. Freitag geht ne Runde durch den Fürther Stadtwald, 15:00 am EDEKA-Parkplatz/Würzburger Str.
> Sonntag Nachmittag wär auch noch drin.



freitag würd gehen.

gehts in fürth schön hoch/runter?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. Oktober 2009)

scho wieder a neues Babe? Hast dein Perp gar nich mehr oder willst des verkaufen?
Also sehen uns dann am Sonntag um 14 Uhr in Kalchreuth am Kreisverkehr


----------



## octaner (9. Oktober 2009)

Info für arGh - wir treffen uns vor der Kirche (Christköng) am Klinikum, Ecke Würzburger-/Friedrich-Ebert-Str.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (9. Oktober 2009)

octaner schrieb:


> Info für arGh - wir treffen uns vor der Kirche (Christköng) am Klinikum, Ecke Würzburger-/Friedrich-Ebert-Str.


ai..
vorhin reingeschaut, da stand noch nix da.
so schaff ichs etz leider nimmer. werd aweng am tiergarten fahren gehn. in fürth kenn ich mich leider zu wenig aus, um da noch hinterherfahren zu können.
aber wird sich die tage schonmal wieder ergeben. am sonntag kann ich leider nicht. trotzdem danke für die info!


----------



## octaner (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs - war 'ne coole Ausfahrt heute, ich bin echt am Ende. Thank's nochmal für die Geduld am Start
 - bis demnächst.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Oktober 2009)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich fall noch 2 wochen aus (Mandeln raus!), dann bin ich wieder am start !



Hi, na wie gehts den (nichtmehrvorhandenen) Mandeln?
Die 2 Wochen sind schon längst rum.
Wie siehts mal wieder aus?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal wieder meine Bikebeleuchtungen rausgekramt, geladen und fit gemacht. 
@All
Wie wärs demnächst mal wieder mit einem N8ride?


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. Oktober 2009)

ehehe so joa fit bin ich wieder, kondition ist aber leider weg. 
mein kleines weißen steht bei ghost ... rahmen kaputt und der "homespot" ist zu nass/weich (musste auch noch vorgestern n held mit larsen tt reifen test und hats dadurch net besser gemacht) 

ne runde könnt man eigentlich heut noch drehn !


----------



## _arGh_ (25. Oktober 2009)

wann und wo wäre denn dann heut mit dir zu rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Oktober 2009)

Oh zu spät gesehen den Post.

Wir waren heut Kalchreuth-Buchenbühl-Heroldsberg Indianerspielplatz(Kicker)-Schmausenbuck-Erlenstegen-Ziegelstein-Kalchreuth.

Dafür dass es Nachmittags regnen sollte wurde es doch ne tolle Runde.
Nur der Buck war mit meinen Big Apples ne reine Schlammschlacht


----------



## _arGh_ (26. Oktober 2009)

hätt heut nachmittag jemand zeit/lust?


----------



## kindergartenkin (30. Oktober 2009)

Ist hier jemand der Reinsch heisst ? 







Weil heute war jemand da der Dünsch heisst!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja Pfui,

Das sieht irgendwie nach der Steilkurve im Reichswald aus oder in welcher Gegend machen die Wanderer so ne Sauerei


----------



## kindergartenkin (30. Oktober 2009)

hometrack


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja stimmt....waren bestimmt wieder ein paar Mädels aufm Heimweg von der Party 

Müssen mal nen N8ride machen, vielleicht trifft man ja den Reinsch&Dünsch mal an


----------



## Bashorbadger (31. Oktober 2009)

das is mittags passiert .. zwischen 13:15 und 14:00h

so viel dazu, n8ride is da überflüssig 

boah wenn ich den spack erwischt hätt.. ich glaub ich wär ihm ins gesicht gedropt


----------



## bike40 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wann gibt es wieder einen nacht fahrt


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke ich werd unter der Woche Abends mal aufbrechen um a Ründla durchn Wald zu drehen. Schlagt mal was vor wanns Euch am Besten passt und wer alles mit Lust hat....ich hab ja UUUURRRLLAAUUB


----------



## bike40 (31. Oktober 2009)

wooow super den das wäre mein erstes nachtfahrt, und wieviel km. fährt Ihr so in einer nachtfahrt habe übrigens nur ein trackingrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (1. November 2009)

bike40 schrieb:


> wooow super den das wäre mein erstes nachtfahrt, und wieviel km. fährt Ihr so in einer nachtfahrt habe übrigens nur ein *trackingrad*



Cool! Wie sieht sowas aus?


----------



## bike40 (1. November 2009)

gibt es noch keinen start plan?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2009)

bike40 schrieb:


> gibt es noch keinen start plan?



Nein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. November 2009)

Denke so gegen Ende der Woche siehts besser aus mitm Wetter.
Mitm Trackingradl über die Trails bei Nacht ist schon ne Herausforderund und wennste dann nur mitm Halogen-Bikelicht fährst wirst nicht mehr alles heil heimbringen.
Ich fahr meistens die gleiche Strecke wie am Tag(also überwiegend nur Singletrails und wenig Waldautobahn) durchn Reichswald, also knapp 23km und 450HM.
Also wer hat alles Lust?

Edit: @Bike40
Hab jetzt erst gesehen dass du 2 Ixon Speed IQ am Radl verbaut hast, dürfte ausreichen.


----------



## octaner (1. November 2009)

Sers - ich hab mir jetzt auch mal ne Stirnfunzel zugelegt, fall ich euch mit meinem Bulldozer nicht zu sehr bremse, würde ich mich vielleicht mal anschließen.

Greetz Micha


----------



## bike40 (1. November 2009)

ja ich habe 2 ixon iq´s mit eigenbau accu pack, wollte mir aber doch die von DX bestellen für den helm P7,  habt Ihr erfahrung damit? oder hat einer dieser beleuchtung und kommt an dem abend mit?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. November 2009)

Ok dann veranschlag ich halt einfach mal den kommenden Donnerstag um 18 Uhr am Kreisverkehr(Gasthaus Drei Linden) Kalchreuth. Ich hab selbst fleißig gebastelt und werd auch eine oder zwei Beleuchtungen ausprobieren. Ich werd ebenfalls mit meinem HT kommen, da die Sprungeinlagen in der Nacht eh nicht soo zu empfehlen sind.
@Bike40
wie wärs mit dem Tesla-Klon von DX (wird hoch gelobt für diesen Preis absolut Top, werd ich mir evtl auch bald bestellen)


----------



## bike40 (1. November 2009)

Ja leute gibts keinen näheren Treffpunkt, ist mir etwas zuweit nach Kalchreuth, ich fahre von Nürnberg erst los


----------



## bike40 (1. November 2009)

Ja genau die wollte ich auch, ich habe auch sehr viel hier in forum gelesen, die neue von mytinsun soll angeblich 4 mods haben, das wäre mir lieber als wie das mit dem blitzer mod von DX, eventuell die von DX bestellen und gleich noch einen mod extra mit bestellen somit die von DX umbauen auf eins mit besser brauchbaren mod somit hätte man auch 1 brauchbaren funktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (1. November 2009)

bike40 schrieb:


> Ja genau die wollte ich auch, ich habe auch sehr viel hier in forum gelesen, die neue von mytinsun soll angeblich 4 mods haben, das wäre mir lieber als wie das mit dem blitzer mod von DX, eventuell die von DX bestellen und gleich noch einen mod extra mit bestellen somit die von DX umbauen auf eins mit besser brauchbaren mod somit hätte man auch 1 brauchbaren funktion



Mytinsun = ca 200 Euro
DX = ca 50 - 60 Euro

noch fragen


----------



## bike40 (1. November 2009)

Vielen Dank norman68


----------



## norman68 (1. November 2009)

@bike40

les dir mal hier am Board den Thread der DX durch dort wird dir noch eine Version mit 5 Mods genannt.

Ich hab mir die DX bestellt wird aber noch ein paar Woche dauern bis ich die bekomme.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. November 2009)

Also will jetzt wer morgen Abend mit in der Nacht Radln?
Alternativ könnten wir auch ab Schützenheim Nürnberg-Neunhof starten(Ist Ende Kreuzäckerstraße/Weinweg kurz vor Autobahnüberquerung der A3).


----------



## bike40 (4. November 2009)

ich dachte vieleicht in der nähe von nordring kreuzung schöller wo die tankstellen sind, besteht da keine möglichkeit?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. November 2009)

Soweit ich weiß ist da weder ein Wald in der Nähe noch ist es da besonders dunkel. Ich komm ja direkt aus Kalchreuth und wäre dir mit Nürnberg-Neunhof schon sehr entgegen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike40 (4. November 2009)

Immer noch näher als wie Kalchreuth  spass auf die seite kann ich die Erlangener Strasse von Nordring-Schöller direckt gerade aus nach Neunhof fahren? gibts da einen Fahrradweg ich war ziemlich noch nie in der richtung


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. November 2009)

Alleine wirst das Schützenheim nie finden, mal sehen ob noch wer aus Nbg kommt mit dem du anfahren kannst.


----------



## bike40 (5. November 2009)

huhuu fährt sonst keiner heute abend mit nach Nürnberg-Neunhof?
_____
Grüße
Harun


----------



## bike40 (5. November 2009)

schade es kommt keiner mehr mit, alleine fahren würde mir auch nicht spass machen, dan auf ein anderes mal
_____
Grüße
Harun


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. November 2009)

bike40 schrieb:


> schade es kommt keiner mehr mit, alleine fahren würde mir auch nicht spass machen, dan auf ein anderes mal



wenn unkoordiniert drei Touren an einem Wochentag nachts angeboten werden, kann es schonmal passieren, dass man alleine unterwegs ist (zumindest dann, wenn man die falsche Tour erwischt hat)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. November 2009)

QQ

einfach früh genug auf arbeit fahrn ... ist dann auch n nightride ;-p


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. November 2009)

Ja ja, ich war gestern auch alleine unterwegs (war ja keiner da).
Hat trotzdem Fun gemacht, obwohl ich dann nur ne kleinere Runde gedreht habe.


----------



## bike40 (6. November 2009)

und wie schauts mit heute aus

_____
Grüße
Harun


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. November 2009)

heut gehts bei mir nicht, muss aufn Kleinen aufpassen


----------



## bike40 (7. November 2009)

do geht nix mehr was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. November 2009)

Mitm Biken siehts mau aus,
ich war heut früh Motocross fahren und hab dann wegen nem Kumpel den restlichen Nachmittag im Südklinikum verbracht .  (war ein heftiger Nockout)


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. November 2009)

warst du doch schon heute? Du hattest was vom 14. geschrieben?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OldSchool (7. November 2009)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> war ein heftiger Nockout)



Knockout? 

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. November 2009)

Jo, war eher ne Spontanaktion, da der andere nicht locker gelassen hatte.
Das nitm 14.11 wird nix werden, da Red Bull und noch ne andere Veranstaltung beim Motocross den Tag schon belegt haben.
Müssen evtl dann aufn Sonntag (15.11) umplanen, aber da sind wir schon viele Leute und müssen in 2 Gruppen dann fahren, wenns Euch nix ausmacht.

Der Sturz an sich war nicht schlimm, und war auch an einer ganz harmlosen Stelle, er ist nur so blöd zu Boden gegangen, dass ihn der Lenker unterhalb vom Auge ausgenockt hat und er ca 10 Minuten weggetreten und "geschlafen" (also mit schnarchen usw) hat.

Gestern hatte er dann massive Probleme mitm Kurzzeitgedächtnis (wie im Film "erste 50 Dates").
Ich sags Euch, da ging mir ganz schön die Muffe, dass der wieder wird, aber gegen Abend wurde es dann schon besser.


----------



## bike40 (8. November 2009)

Gute Besserung
______
Grüße
Harun


----------



## octaner (8. November 2009)

Hi, auch von mir gute Besserung an den Kollegen und - sorry dass ich mich nicht mehrgemeldet hab (mein Arm ist noch nicht 100% fit).
Aber beim nächsten mal komm ich vielleicht mit meinem Sohnemann zum Zuschauen mit.

Sers Micha


----------



## kindergartenkin (30. Dezember 2009)

hat mich auf dem Rückweg von Kalchreuth noch der Regen erwischt ... eieieiei 
zum Glück hat der Glühwein noch gewärmt ;-)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja, die Glühweintour war echt super obwohl das Wetter so bescheiden war.
Wir haben erst mal ne Stunde lang alle Bikes vom Schlamm und Matsch befreit.


Ich wünsch Euch einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes Neues Jahr 2010.

Mögen die guten Vorsätze fruchten und das Neue Jahr viel Bikespaß mit sich bringen.​


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Februar 2010)

Momentan im verschneiten Reichswald ich nicht viel zu zu fahren, habe aber dennoch gestern ein paar Biker mit ihren Downhillen angetroffen. Aber die sind auch mehr gerutscht als gefahren .
Hoffe es wird bald mal wieder Frühling damit mal wieder was zusammen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (9. Februar 2010)

zumindest der schnee wird ja recht bald nen abgang machen..

wo biste denn gefahren?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. Februar 2010)

Bin von Kalchreuth aus richtung Winterleite-Felsenabfahrten dann hab ichs aufgegeben.
Aber sobald wieder der Schnee weg ist wird Trailpflege betreiebn


----------



## octaner (9. Februar 2010)

Da schließ' ich mich auch gerne an - hoffentlich kann ich überhaupt noch biken - notfalls kommen Stützräder dran


----------



## OldSchool (9. Februar 2010)

Bin heute eine kleine Tour von Kalchreuth rüber  zur kleinen Felsabfahrt und über  den Kreuzweiher zurück nach Eschenau. Dadurch das der festgetretene Schnee gefroren ist kann man ganz gut fahren.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. Februar 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Dadurch das der festgetretene Schnee gefroren ist kann man ganz gut fahren.



Den Sonntagsspaziergängern sei Dank 

Ich schau etz erst nochmal Ice Age 2 und warte dann ab wanns taut


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich bekomme Anfang März mein neues Stumpi und wollt dann mal ein paar Trails erkunden gehen. Bisschen was kenn ich noch vom letzten Sommer, war da immer beim Panzerübungsgelände unterwegs.
Wollt euch jetzt einfach mal frage wo ihr immer so rum fahrt bzw wo und wann ihr euch immer trefft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Februar 2010)

Hi Chris,

normalerweise treffen wir uns in Kalchreuth und fahren vom Norden her in den Reichswald bis fast nach Tennenlohe(Truppenübungsplatz) und wieder zurück.
Wenns Wetter wieder besser wird geht sicherlich mal wieder was am Wochenende.
Glückwunsch zum Stumpi.


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Februar 2010)

Danke, freu mich schon wie sau drauf.
Seid ihr dann aus der Kalchreuter-Gegend oder fahrt ihr da immer hin?
Ich meld mich dann einfach nochmal hier im Forum wenn ich mein Bike hab und dann können wir ja mal schauen ob was zusammen geht.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Februar 2010)

Aus Kalchreuth bin nur ich, alle anderen fahren von Nürnberg aus an oder kommen hier aus der Umgebung


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. März 2010)

Hi Leutz,

morgen Früh gehts mal wieder rund.
Wir fahren ne kleine Runde im Reichswald.
Treffpunkt: Kreisverkehr (Gasthaus Drei linden) Kalchreuth
Zeit: ca.9 uhr (wird eher 9.15Uhr)
Dauer bis ca 11.30-12 Uhr

Also wer Lust hat kann mal wieder mit.


----------



## ombre998 (31. März 2010)

Servas die Leutz..

bin Freitag und Samstag in der Gegend..
wollte mal anfragen, ob ihr wieder unterwegs seid?
würde gerne mal ne runde mit euch drehen.

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## Todestyp (1. April 2010)

Ein spezielles Forum für alle Nürnberger Radler:
nbgcitybiker.ace.st

Erst 'ne Woche alt, dementsprechend wenig
Nutzer, aber schaut doch mal rein, macht Treffen
klar und...fahrt los!
Leute und Locations kennenlernen, sich über
Aktionen rund ums Rad informieren, das soll 
das Ziel des Forums sein (bzw werden  ).
Und natürlich der Kampf gegen die Vereinsamung
unter Radfahrern!

Ride on!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. April 2010)

Ola Ombre,

Geplant ist erst wieder am Sonntag in der Früh, da ich Samstag nicht im Lande bin und Freitag bei mir schon mit Family verplant ist.
Bist du öfters da dann könnten wirs auf nächstes Mal verschieben.

@Tod
Danke für den Tip, werd ich mal vorbeischaun im Forum


----------



## _arGh_ (1. April 2010)

Todestyp schrieb:


> nbgcitybiker.ace.st


könnt man nicht zumindest einen teil davon öffentlich lesbar machen?


----------



## Todestyp (1. April 2010)

Ja ich werde jetzt mal das normale Geplänkel freigeben, der Rest bleibt aber unter Verschluss. Warum könnt ihr euch wohl denken. Wobei, gerade die "Offroad"-Action kann man ja auch öffentlich machen... Weil daran hat die Rennleitung idR kein Interesse.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2010)

Todestyp schrieb:


> Warum könnt ihr euch wohl denken.



Nein, ich bin da eher phantasielos. Weshalb machst du das nicht?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (1. April 2010)

@ cube.team.biker

servas..

sonntag früh wäre ich auch noch da.. mal gucken, was das wetter sagt.
lass einfach hören, wenn ihr bescheid wisst, wann und wo es losgeht..

für freitag und samstag hier nochmal der aufruf..
bin in simonshofen bei lauf und würde mich gern jemanden anschließen..

grüße
tommy


----------



## Todestyp (1. April 2010)

Es sollen Rennen aller Art stattfinden. So auch, für die, die es mögen, Rennen im Straßenverkehr. Da ich allerdings nicht weiß wie sich das ganze entwickelt, möchte ich nicht dass die Termine für jedermann einsehbar sind (bzw über die Google-Suchfunktion gefunden werden können!). Sonst kann man schnell mit unerwünschtem Besuch grünerseits am Start rechnen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (3. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Also wir fahren morgen Früh wieder ne Runde durchn Reichswald.
Treffpunkt: kreisverkehr Kalchreuth (Gasthaus drei Linden)
Zeit: 9.15 Uhr
Dauer ca 2- 2,5Std. Sind also rechtzeit zum Braten essen wieder daheim 
Also wer Lust und Zeit hat kann mit


----------



## octaner (3. April 2010)

Schade - da ham' wir Osterbrunch . Aber falls nächst Woche was geht (Urlaub/Yeah!), wäre ich auf jeen Fall dabei.

Micha


----------



## Tfrog (4. April 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Runde heute morgen. Werde gerne wieder vorbeischauen, wenn mein Sohn mich weg lässt...

Grüsse und schönen Feiertag noch.

Thomas


----------



## kindergartenkin (4. April 2010)

Servus,

War heute nach langer Pause echt wieder ne super Runde! 

Schöne Ostern noch !


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. April 2010)

Hi Leutz,

war echt super gestern. Und der Schweinsbratn hat auch geschmeckt danach 
Wegen nächster Woche weiß ich noch nicht obs Sonntag klappt wegen einer Konfirmation.
Aber wir könnten bald mal ne Erkundungsfahrt auf Heroldsberger Seite machen (wobei es hier wesentlich weniger Trails gibt )
Kalchreuth Kreisl-Bahnhof-Käswasser-Bahnübergang bei Großgeschaidt-Johannistal-Blech-Viechtrieb-Stromleitungen-Indianerspielplatz-Haidtberg-Verbindungsstraße Buchenbühl-Tongrube-Kreisl kalchreuth.
So denn, wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Ostermontag
Und denkt dran: Wer zu Ostern mit den Eiern spielt hat zu Weihnachten Bescherung


----------



## Tfrog (23. April 2010)

Hey,

lange nichts mehr von Euch gehört. Geht am Sonntag etwas?

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. April 2010)

Gut dass du schreibst, hab auch schon überlegt bei dem traumhaften Wetter. Allerdings gehts bei mit nur Sonntag in der Früh von etwa 9-12.30 Uhr.
Gleiche Runde wie letztens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tfrog (24. April 2010)

Check, bin dabei! 

9 Uhr am Kreisel in Kalchreuth.

Bis morgen. Thomas


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. April 2010)

OK. 
Dann bis morgen Früh um 9 Uhr am Kreisverkehr.
Hat sonst noch wer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## player599 (24. April 2010)

lust schon, nur keine zeit mal ne frage: was ist das beste im kalchreuther wald oder kalchreuth und umgebung???? ich ill heut da mal hinfahren und hab viel gehört, z.B. von ner MX strecke und im wald soll noch was sein... könnt ihr mir mal ne wegbeschriebung geben??? wär nett..


----------



## kindergartenkin (1. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts morgen aus ?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Hi,

wir waren gestern recht lange Feiern in Ingolstadt und da wäre nicht viel gegangen heute früh. Auch vom Wetter is es ja wirklich nicht soo berauschend. Hab jetzt diese Woche Spätschicht, also peilen wir mal für ne Runde den nächsten Sonntag an OK?


----------



## kindergartenkin (3. Mai 2010)

Guude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (8. Mai 2010)

Tach,

morgen wirds Wetter schön ! 
Hab aber erst ab Nachmittag / Abend Zeit. Ich schlag jetzt einfach mal 15:30 am Kreisel in Kalchreuth vor.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Mai 2010)

Vormittag wärs am Besten wenn nicht grad Muttertag wäre... muss Frauchen verwöhnen und Nachmittag sind wir aufm Geburtstag. 
Muss leider passen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Mai 2010)

Hat wer Lust am Sonntag Früh ne Runde im Reichswald mitzufahren?
Treffpunkt 9.15 Uhr am Sportheim Kalchreuth


----------



## snorre (22. Mai 2010)

würd eigentlich gerne mal wieder mitfahren - bin aber am Sonntag in Würzburg (Africafestival) und arbeite mit den Eigeborenen an einem Sonnentanz 
Grüße und bis bald, Jörg


----------



## octaner (24. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute - wie wärs denn mal wieder mit 'ner kleinen (moderaten) Kalchtrailsrunde am Sonntag? 

Grüße Micha


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Juni 2010)

Hi Micha,

sorry dass ich etz erst schreibe bin aber heut erst ausm trainingslager aus Malle wieder gekommen. (Trainingslager fürs Speckanfuttern mit Kind und Kegel). Ich hab etz noch 2 Wochen Siesta und denk ich mal wieder Zeit für ne Runde.


----------



## octaner (5. Juli 2010)

Hi Marcus - vielleicht geht nächstes Wochende was (bevor wir im Weltmeistertaumel versinken). Ich wär' am donnerstag für 'ne Feierabendrunde oder am Sonntag Früh am Start.

Sers
Micha


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. Juli 2010)

Donnerstag Abend hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Ich habs etz vom Moped fahren gemerkt wie wenig Muskeln ich doch in den Beinen habe.


----------



## octaner (9. Juli 2010)

Gestern wars leider nix, wie wär's mit Sonntag Früh?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. Juli 2010)

Bei mir wärs gestern auch noch nix gewesen, hab immer noch tierischen Muskelkater von der Rennstrecke. 
Also halten wir mal Sonntag Früh fest. Wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (10. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

Morgen, Sonntag früh, 9.00 Uhr am Kreisel in Kalchreuth.

Fahre wenn jemand mit fährt.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## OldSchool (10. Juli 2010)

Alles klar!


----------



## Tfrog (15. Juli 2010)

Tag die Herren,

wie sieht es denn mit diesem Sonntag aus?

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. Juli 2010)

Wenns Wetter passt  dann bin ich wieder um 9 Uhr am Kreisverkehr.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. Juli 2010)

Kommt überhaupt wer noch?


----------



## Tfrog (17. Juli 2010)

Hatten eine etwas anstrengende Nacht mit unserem Sohn. Muss Dich leider versetzten. Hoffe es kommt sonst noch jemand.

Sorry, schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Juli 2010)

Kein Problem,
werd trotzdem ne kleine Runde drehn, muss unbedingt aufs Radl.


----------



## SirSimon (22. Juli 2010)

Servus zusammen! So wies aussieht, seid ihr ja die Insider rund um Kalchreuth. Daher meine Frage an euch: Seit wann gibts diesen wunderbaren Flowsingletrail von Kalchreuth runter nach Uttenreuth/Dormitz links der Straße (abwärts) nicht mehr? Bin da heut langgefahren, die haben da ja ne Trümmerschneiße in den Wald gerummst! Was für ein Mist...

Mfg

SirSimon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ja unsere lieben Waldarbeiter haben da vor 2-3 Monaten mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet, wird aber denke ich in naher zukunft wieder befahrbar sein (mein Chef fährt die Strecke auch jeden Tag). Zu unseren Ausfahrten gehört dieser trail allerdings nur selten, da wir eher in Richtung Tennenlohe unterwegs sind.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Juli 2010)

Ich muss morgen früh leider mal aussetzen.


----------



## snorre (21. August 2010)

Geht morgen früh was zusammen?
Falls ja - Treffpunkt wie immer um 9 am Kreisel?

Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. August 2010)

Hi,
sorry bei mir siehts zur Zeit echt Bescheiden aus, hab viel Streß und mein Vater ist seit gestern auch wieder im KKH. ich werd wohl ein wenig (noch) kürzer treten müssen.

@Jörg
Ich würde dir gerne die Flasche vorbeibringen, damit ihr keine Ausstände habt. Gruß Marcus


----------



## snorre (21. August 2010)

Meld mich für morgen dann doch wieder ab. Werd mich auf das Mopped schwingen und halt wann anders wieder radeln.

@Marcus
Ich ruf Dich morgen oder Anfang nächster Woche mal an, dann können wir was ausmachen. Ich nehm an die Telefonnummer ist noch aktuell (ansonsten halt übers Forum oder FB)

Tschööö, Jörg


----------



## daif (25. August 2010)

Hi zusammen


hat jemand Bock heute gegen spätnachmittag / Abend ne Runde zu drehen??

Tempo mittel denke ich....das ist immer schwer zu sagen bei Leuten die man nicht kennt. Ich bin eher Genussbiker, aber auch keine alte Oma 

Kurz zu mir:
29 Jahre alt
Fahre Hardtail
je mehr trails umso besser
Fahrtechnik: ?? für die Tiergartentrails reichts (nein ich springe die Drops nicht)


Ich wohne zwar schon 5 Jahre hier im nürnberger Norden, fahre aber immer nur das selbe = Tiergarten, Runde über Schwaig und dann Tiergarten, Runde über Moritzberg, und ein paar Kleinigkeiten

=> Fänds schön wenn mich mal jemand mitnimmt und mir n bissl was neues zeigen könnte


Grüße,
david

sorry, dass ich es im "Biker in und um Nbg.." Thread und hier poste,
aber ich weiß ja nich welcher von euch eher genutzt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. August 2010)

Hi

Sorry, bei mir siehts momentan ein wenig mau aus, Familie, Kind und 4 Hobbys gehen halt nicht so einfach.
Werd versuchen am Sonntag Früh ein wenig Zeit freizuhalten, kann aber noch nix versprechen.
Also wenns klappt dann am Sonntag Früh um 9 Uhr für ne Runde im Reichswald. Treffpunkt ist wie immer der Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth.
@David
Mehr Singletrails findest in der Umgebung net


----------



## Mithras (25. August 2010)

Hi hab grad den Thread gelesen, komme auch aus der Ecke und geht mal wieder was in der Ecke Kalchreuth?


----------



## Mithras (28. August 2010)

bzw. geht morgen früh was?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. August 2010)

Hi

also ich bin um 9 uhr um Kreisverkehr(Gasthaus "Drei Linden") in Kalchreuth und dreh ne Runde im Reichswald, will ja auch mal sehen was sich so getan hat nach längerer Abstinenz.
Also wer Lust hat und mit will kann dies gerne tun.


----------



## Mithras (28. August 2010)

War ich heut .. 2 Bäume mehr aufm Trail sonst hält sichs "noch" in Grenzen .. bin morgen schon in Eckental verabredet .. gern beim nächsten mal


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. August 2010)

nachdem keiner mitfährt schwing ich mich dann lieber aufs Motorras bei dem geilen Wetter.

Vielleicht nächstes Mal


----------



## a$i (3. September 2010)

Ist jemand von euch am Sonntag von Kalchreuth aus auf den Trails unterwegs? Würde aus Nürnberg (Nordostbahnhof) kommen...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. September 2010)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich nicht im Lande, evtl ander mal


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. September 2010)

ich bin immer pumpen ;-)


----------



## snorre (6. September 2010)

Servus alter Pumper,

hast Recht, so richtig nett ist´s im Reichswald eh nicht mehr. Die Förster haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. September 2010)

@kindergartenkin
...und ich dachte du bist immer noch invalide mit deiner Hand.

@Snorre
Stimmt, nächstes Mal drehen wir lieber ne Runde zum Moritzberg, oft wird das dieses Jahr eh nicht mehr möglich sein.


----------



## kindergartenkin (8. September 2010)

Servus,

nein der gehts wieder gut! und jetzt muss ich ja was nachholen 
wie siehts nächste woche, unter der woche mal aus ?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. September 2010)

Soferns Wetter mitspielt sag ich nur: DA SIMMA DABEI..., ich hab ja Frühschicht nächste Woche


----------



## Mithras (9. September 2010)

Was macht Ihr eigentlich so, wenn Ihr Kalchreuth und Co unsicher macht? Touren, Freeride? 

Greets .)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. September 2010)

Hi, wir fahren die aneinandergereihten Singletrails im Reichswald/Tennenloher Forst mit Stops bei den Felsenabfahren, div, Sprüngen/Schanzen und der Sandgrube. Ich denke da ist für jeden immer was dabei.


----------



## OldSchool (10. September 2010)

Winterleite ist durch die Harvester teilweise unfahrbar Große Felsenabfahrt=Stämmemeer Kleine teilweise fahrbar. Stand 8.9.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. September 2010)

Ja, musste ich letztens auch schon feststellen.
Naja, werd dieses Jahr eh öfters mitm Moped noch unterwegs sein, evtl hats sich das Chaos im Wald bis dato ein wenig verflüchtigt


----------



## Mithras (11. September 2010)

Leider hab ich nächste Woche Spätschicht, sonst würd ich mich mal mit ranklemmen ..


----------



## octaner (12. September 2010)

Hi zusammen, hat jemand Lust nächstes WE am Moritzberg zu fahren?
Allerdings war ich dort noch nicht mit dem Bike, vielleicht kennt jemand die besten Abfahrten?

Seers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. September 2010)

Hi, also ich würde wenn dann von Kalchreuth aus loskurbeln, das geht eigentlich ganz easy.
Abfahrten kenn ich nur die großen an der Schlucht auf der gegenseite von der geteerten Straße, das macht richtig Laune.
Sag Bescheid wann du fahren willst, evtl hab ich Zeit ind keinen Kater von der Kärwa


----------



## a$i (17. September 2010)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hi, also ich würde wenn dann von Kalchreuth aus loskurbeln, das geht eigentlich ganz easy.
> Abfahrten kenn ich nur die großen an der Schlucht auf der gegenseite von der geteerten Straße, das macht richtig Laune.



...stimmt, nur leider sehr kurz für den erkämpften Anstieg


----------



## octaner (18. September 2010)

Sers Leute für die späte Rückmeldung, leider bin am Montag bei 'ner Feierabenrunde beim Droppen senkrecht eingeschlagen  und kann gerade so Hals und linken Arm wieder bewegen - aber bis nächste Woche sollte ich wieder fit sein. 
Zu einer Kalchtrailrunde wäre ich auch natürlich auch bereit.

Micha


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. September 2010)

Na dann erst mal gute Besserung und wir hoffen mal dass das Wetter bis dahin durchhält


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. Oktober 2010)

ddd


----------



## kindergartenkin (11. Oktober 2010)

tach, bin wieder in der zwangspause. gleicher ******* wie vor paar wochen :-( 
grüße noch an den schrat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. Oktober 2010)

Du müsstest halt doch mehr wieder im Wald unterwegs sein, dann passiert sowas nicht.
Gute Besserung


----------



## snorre (12. Oktober 2010)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> tach, bin wieder in der zwangspause. gleicher ******* wie vor paar wochen :-(



Allmächd - Kollege, was machst Du denn aber auch für Zeug!?!
Nimm Dir ein Beispiel an Marcus und mich, wir denken uns immer, das wir für so einen Sch*** einfach zu alt sind. Aber vielleicht kommt das ja erst noch bei Dir. 
Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung und das nächste Mal mehr Glück bei der Landung.


----------



## kindergartenkin (12. Oktober 2010)

:-(


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Oktober 2010)

Und Jörg,

wie siehts aus mitm Nachwuchs?.....ich warte schon ewig auf ne Nachricht damit man dir man gratulieren kann


----------



## snorre (13. Oktober 2010)

Oh weh - hab ich die Kollegen ausm Forum doch glatt vergessen.
Vermelde: Nachwuchs angekommen. Fast Termingetreu ist unsere Kleine Sophie am 28.9. um 19:20 "geschlüpft".

Für die Statistiker: 51 cm, 3.180 g und ein Organ, das einem den Schlaf raubt 

Von daher ist bei mir z.Zt. mehr Boxenstop mit Windelwechseln und versuchen den Schlaf nachzuholen als Biken angesagt. Ich geb die Hoffnung aber nicht auf, dass ich demnächst mal wieder zum Radln komm und das Wetter auch noch ab und an mitspielt.

Na dann müde Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Oktober 2010)

Na gottseidank, wir wünschen Euch alles alles Gute zu Eurem Familienzuwachs und genieß die Anfangszeit, da ist es noch am Schönsten.

......achja, und willkommen im Club der auszeitmangelnichtradelndenväter
und wenn dir doch mal danach ist zu Biken und du ne Auszeit brauchst vom Babygeschrei und Windelgewechsel, weißt ja.......


----------



## kindergartenkin (21. Oktober 2010)

3 wochen noch dann sollte ich auch wieder dabei sein
 ;-)


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Oktober 2010)

kindergartenkin schrieb:


> 3 wochen noch dann sollte ich auch wieder dabei sein
> ;-)



Na da beginnt ja erst die  Saison für mich.
Hab mir jetzt ein Navi gekauft, dann können wir auch mal die Fränkische abgrasen.
Wünsch dir noch gute Besserung


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war echt ne super Runde heute, ausnahmsweise in der Fränkischen.


----------



## snorre (1. November 2010)

Servus Marcus,

schicke Fotos - also bis auf das zweite, wo wir so abgekümpft vom ersten (!) Anstieg waren. Ansonten aber echt eine nette Runde. Und nochmals Danke an Garmin für das (fast) problemlose Guiding 

Bis demnächst und viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. November 2010)

Hab etz nochmal den Bikeguide Vol.3 durchgekramt und hätt nächstes mal tierischen Bock auf die Hersbrucker Schweiz (war ich noch nie Biken) Tour Nr. 50 mit auch nur 18,77km.
Wenn man bedenkt wie gut ihr mit den Fullys unterwegs war sieht man erst mal welche Konditionsbremse ich bin.
Wenns klappt dann evtl noch dieses Jahr bevor Schnee liegt und je nachdem wer wieder Lust und Zeit hat.
Ich mach mir jetzt erst mal ein leckeres Krömer Bräu auf und genieß den wohlverdienten Abend (Danke noch mal)


----------



## snorre (2. November 2010)

Moin!

Hersbrucker Schweiz (und die Tour 50) klingt recht gut. Wenns die Zeit erlaubt, bin ich gerne wieder dabei.

Muss mal meine Bekannten fragen, die wohnen in Lauf und biken auch. Die sprechen immer von einer 5-Brücken-Tour - vielleicht haben die davon auch einen GPS Track. Ich mach mich mal schlau und meld mihc, wenn ich was weiß.

Übrigens - die Krömmer-Bräu schreibt sich mit 2 "m". Hoffe es hat geschmeckt.

Tschööö!


----------



## octaner (2. November 2010)

Ser's Jungs - ich kann mich nur anschließen - war echt 'ne schöne Runde - am besten war ja die Schlußabfahrt, die müssen wir unbedingt mal wieer machen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. November 2010)

Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe:

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/nuernberg/kalchreuth

Der Reichswald ist sogar in köln bekannt


----------



## snorre (21. November 2010)

Ich kenn die Seite nur vom Tutorial zum Bremsen entlüften. Aber gut gemacht. Bin aber trotzdem froh, dass er anstatt Einheimische nicht Eingeborene gesagt hat (rund um Kalchreuth weiß man ja nie ).


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. November 2010)

Ja, nach der Anleitung zum Bremsen entlüften hab ich mich heute auch mal dran getraut meinen hinteren Bremssattel zu wechseln, da ich den alten erst kürzlich geschrottet habe. Hat super funtioniert und es allerhöchste Zeit dass der alte Modder raus kam.
Etz is des radl wieder bereit für die nächste Tour, nur leider schlepp ich die Seuche noch mit mir rum. 
Seid ihr letzte Woche gut heimgekommen?


----------



## snorre (22. November 2010)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Etz is des radl wieder bereit für die nächste Tour, nur leider schlepp ich die Seuche noch mit mir rum.
> Seid ihr letzte Woche gut heimgekommen?



Klar - hab den Kollegen auf den richtigen Weg geschickt. Zumindest hab ich letzte Woche beim Kinderwagenschubsen keinen gesehen, der verzweifelt im Wald umherirrt und den Weg nach Großgründlach sucht.

Das mit der Seuche ist ja doof. Ich hätte gestern eh keine Zeit gehabt. Aber das macht deinen Zustand auch nicht besser!

gute Besserung und bis bald, Jörg


----------



## kindergartenkin (22. November 2010)

So mein Handgelenk ist wieder Gipsfrei  und ich bin fleißig am Muskelaufbau.
Bald bald bald wird wieder Radl gfohrn.


----------



## octaner (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jungs (und natürlich auch Mädels, falls sich mal eins verirren sollte) - hat jemand lust die Tage mal Snowboardfahren zu gehen (Laubendorf, Entenberg, Schnaittach, Osternohe oder so)?

Greetz Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi Micha,

bist im falschen Forum? Ein echter Biker fährt bei jedem Wetter (nur nicht in jedem Gelände) 
Beim Radln wär ich dabei, aber mit Snowboard kann ich nix anfangen.
Ich werd die Woche mal mitm Radl erkunden was so alles geht im Wald bzw auf den Wegen, in die Arbeit hats die letzten 3 Wochen auf jeden Fall geklappt.

An dieser Stelle noch "Frohe Weihnachten" an Alle!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Wer hat Lust nächsten Sonntag eine Runde im Reichswald zu fahren?
Treffpunkt ist diesmal 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Sportheim in Kalchreuth.
Wir fahren die Singletrails von Kalchreuth richtung Tennenlohe/Truppenübungsplatz und wieder zurück.

LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11306


----------



## JSmith (6. Februar 2011)

Hi,
Würd mich gerne mal anschließen, nur blöderweise bin ich ab dem nächsten Wochenende wegen nem Praktikum für 8 Wochen in NRW. Danach fahr ich aber gerne mal mit, wahrscheinlich ist man sich eh schon mal im Reichswald begegnet. 
MfG, der J


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Februar 2011)

Klar klein Problem,

Schreib halt einfach mal wenn du wieder im lande bist, viel Spaß in NRW


----------



## snorre (6. Februar 2011)

Wie soll man als Franke in NRW Spaß haben????


----------



## JSmith (6. Februar 2011)

Bin ja net zum Spaß da, sondern wegen nem Industriepraktikum das in der Prüfungsordnung meines Studiengangs vorgeschrieben ist. Es macht sowieso alles andere als Spaß zu arbeiten, wenn andere Leute Semesterferien ham, aber dafür hab ich dann im Sommer mehr Zeit. Ich weiß aber etz schon, dass ich unter schlimmen MTB-Entzugserscheinungen leiden werde .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ich noch nie mit Euch geradelt bin würd ich mich gern anschließen, hoffe das ich bis dahin gesundheitlich wieder aufm Damm bin


----------



## Tfrog (8. Februar 2011)

Hey Marcus,

schön dass es wieder losgeht. Feiern am Samstag den 1sten Geburtstag von meinem Sohn. Wenn er mich nicht unter den Tisch trinkt komme ich auch gerne.

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## OldSchool (12. Februar 2011)

Steht der Termin morgen noch?

Wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

also wenn es nicht grad aus Eimern pisst und alles Land unter ist dann fahr ich auf jeden Fall (ein wenig Wasser schadet ja nicht wenns vom Himmel kommt).
Also dann um 10 Uhr am Sportplatz


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Februar 2011)

War für die Witterungsverhältnisse echt ne tolle Runde heute, aber etz genug im Schlamm gespielt...ich will wieder Sommer und trockene Trails!


----------



## Mithras (13. Februar 2011)

jepp, hat Spass gemacht auch wenn ich nicht wirklich fit war


----------



## snorre (13. Februar 2011)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> ...ich will wieder Sommer und trockene Trails!



Schließe mich an und oute mich somit als "Schönwetterbiker" 
Trotzdem ein fettes Respekt an Euch.


----------



## OldSchool (13. Februar 2011)

Ja, war gut heute früh. 

Bei meinem Schwager, der in der Nähe von Freiburg wohnt waren gestern 16 Grad und heute 13 Grad. Natürlich Sonne.


----------



## Mithras (13. Februar 2011)

na toll


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. Februar 2011)

Hi Leutz,

ich fahr am Sonntag wieder ne Runde durchn Reichswald bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter. Bin so um 9 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth(Gasthaus Drei Linden). 
Hat wer Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. Februar 2011)

Achtung!!!

Kleines Update zur Startzeit.

Abfahrt erst ca 9.30-9.45 am Kreisverkehr


----------



## Mithras (19. Februar 2011)

werd mich erstmal noch weiter auskurieren müssen ..


----------



## brummie (19. Februar 2011)

wie viele leute fahren denn da immer so mit? und wie gut sind die denn so drauf?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Februar 2011)

Wieviele kann man meistens nie so genau sagen, sind aber meistens so zu 4 unterwegs. Gerichtet wird sich nach dem langsamsten, das bin auch immer öfters ich selbst


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Am Sonntag ist es wieder soweit. Treffpunkt 9 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth für ne Runde im Reichswald. Geplant ist es bis 11-11.30 wieder in Kalchreuth zu sein.
Wer Lust hat kann ja mal mit.


----------



## snorre (26. März 2011)

Servus Marcus,

bin morgen dabei! Richtig gelesen - DABEI!  Kann ja nicht immer kneifen. Evtl. bring ich auch wen mit. Na dann bis morgen und einen schönen Samstag,

Jörg


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. März 2011)

Super Jörg! Endlich mal wieder. Parkst denk ich bei mir in der Straße oder?
Vergeß die Zeitumstellung nicht morgen!
Kann sein dass wir dann am Kreisverkehr erst um 9.15 Uhr vorbeikommen.


----------



## Tfrog (27. März 2011)

Danke für den Tip mit der Zeitumstellung. Blöd nur, dass ich Ihn erst jetzt gelesen habe...
Dann leg ich mich mal wieder hin. Ich hoffe, Ihr habt gerade Spass. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste Mal.

Thomas


----------



## mattes123 (5. April 2011)

Hey Leute!

hab nach längerem Stillstand mein MTB wieder zum leben erweckt und bin bei den letzten Touren in der Fränkischen, fitness technisch an den Höhenmetern gescheitert. Bräuchte nun zum fit werden mehr training in "flacherem" Terrain. 

Würde mich euch gern mal anschließen, bin allerdings technisch nicht der renner, bin eigendlich meist auf der Straße unterwegs...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. April 2011)

Hi Mattes,

gerne, kannst dich jederzeit mal anschließen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich dieses Wochenende mitm Radl oder Moped unterwegs sein werde .
Wer hätte alles Lust am Sonntag Früh???


----------



## mattes123 (6. April 2011)

Sonntag kann ich nicht 100% zusagen... da ist halt noch der Samstag Abend dazwischen... :-D 

Hätte jemand Freitag Spätnachmittag/ Abend lust?


----------



## Mithras (6. April 2011)

ja der Samstag Abend *g* .. würde mich auch mal wieder anschließen (war beim letzten mal echt noch nicht auskuriert), mal schauen wie der Samstag wird, Geburtstagsfeier bei nem Kumpel .. Cube warum startet ihr eigentlich immer so früh? .. vermute wegen den ganzen Spaziergängern?

Freitag Abend wird nix, Spätschicht ..


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. April 2011)

Hi

Sonntag Früh ist mittlerweile schon fast Ritual, har aber ganz einfache Gründe:

Am Sontag Früh ist meistens nix geplant (Einkaufen,Arbeiten, Geschäfte geschlossen usw)
Es ist noch ziemlich wenig los im Wald
und man hat ab Mittag noch den restlichen Tag für die Family

also ich bleib bei Sonntag 9 Uhr


----------



## Mithras (7. April 2011)

macht Sinn


----------



## kindergartenkin (7. April 2011)

Und wenn ich mal Sonntag früh wieder Zeit finde dann bin ich auch dabei ! 
Sonntag 9 Uhr Kreisl Kalchi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss leider für morgen Früh absagen, aber wer fähren will dem wünsch ich viel Spaß bei dem tollen Wetter.


----------



## Tigermoeter (19. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme aus Heroldsberg und hab dieses Jahr mit dem Biken angefangen. Ich wollte mal fragen, welche Strecken ihr bei euren Sonntag morgen Touren fahrt?
Fahre im Augenblick mit nem Kumpel, der allerdings nur ein altes ungefedertes MTB hat. 

Grüße Martin


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. April 2011)

Hi Nachbar,

wenn du Lust hast kannst dich gerne mal anschließen. Bin zwar überwiegend zur Zeit mitm Motorrad unterwegs, aber ich denke am Sonntag früh werd ich schon mal wieder Zeit finden fürs Radl.


----------



## Tigermoeter (19. April 2011)

Jo wäre cool wenn wir mal mitkommen könnten. Sag einfach bescheid, wenn ihr / du am Sonntag morgen wieder ne Runde dreht. Welche Schwierigkeiten fahrt ihr so? Wie gesagt, wir sind erst seit kurzem dabei.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. April 2011)

Im Reichswald ist vieles Anfängertauglich und man kann die eine oder andere Stelle umfahren/ oder springen. Ich fahre hauptsächlich XC über die Trails, man kann es aber auch Endurolastig auslegen oder fürn Anfang als Sightseeingtour.
Denke ich werd wieder so um 9 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth starten


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. April 2011)

Also wer is etz am Sonntag früh mit am Start?
9 Uhr Kreisl Kalchreuth (Gasthof Drei Linden)


----------



## Tigermoeter (22. April 2011)

Also ich komme gerne mit und schau mal, was ihr so für Strecken fahrt. Da aber Ostersonntag ist und ich zu diversen Feiern muss, müsste ich eigentlich 11:30 wieder in Kalchreuth am Kreisel oder so gegen 11:45 in Heroldsberg sein. Wenn die Zeit net reicht, könnte ja man evtl. etwas früher loslegen?

Grüße Martin


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. April 2011)

Hi

um die Zeit seth ich normalerweise schon lang unter der Dusche.
Es werden ca 20km, je nach Zeit kann man ja abkürzen oder noch was dranhängen.
Also 11.30 Uhr wieder in Kalchi ist realistisch wenn wir um 9 Uhr losfahren können.


----------



## Tigermoeter (22. April 2011)

Super. Dann bin ich dabei. Meinen Kumpel frag ich auch mal


----------



## domigaga (27. Juni 2011)

hallo, ich wollte fragen wo genau der indianerspielplatz ist, da ich mir diesen gerne mal ansehen würde, könnte jemand vielleicht die google maps koordinaten posten??

vieeeelen dank im vorraus!

gruß Dominik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigermoeter (27. Juni 2011)

Hey domigaga,

war grade erst vor zwei Stunden da 

Die Lichtung in der Mitte des Bildes ist es beim grünen Pfeil. Einfach reinzoomen

Größere Kartenansicht

Am schnellsten kommste von dem Parkplatz bei Heroldsberg an der B2 dahin. Den Berg hochfahren und die erste links (dann kommste von unten hin) oder die zweite links und dann wieder bei nem Pfad links in den Wald rein (dann kommste von oben hin)


----------



## domigaga (28. Juni 2011)

super! ich gebs gleich an meinen freund in heroldsberg weiter!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (2. Juli 2011)

Was gibts denn da beim Indianerspielplatz?
Lohnt sich das, da mal von ER aus hinzufahren?

Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen auch scho bis Heroldsberg gefahren - hab da aber leider keine guten Trails gefunden (außer so paar Dirts zwischen Heroldsberg und Kalchreuth - die sind aber ziemlich steil geshaped...)
Bin dann halt die üblichen Trails bei Kalchreuth gefahren.
Nen "Berg" mit Trails wie bei Kalchreuth gibts bei Herolds"berg" wohl eher nicht, oder?


----------



## Tigermoeter (2. Juli 2011)

Naja um den Indianerspielplatz rum gibts schon was, aber ich meine nicht, dass sich der Weg von Erlangen extra lohnt. Indianerspielplatz sind halt ein paar Sandsteinfelsen, teilweise recht steil. Dann gibts etwas westlich in der Schneiße der Stromleitung net schönen Trial und um den Indianerspielplatz ein paar kleine Wanderwege durch den Wald. Ich persönlich finde Kalchreuth auch besser. Von Erlangen aus würde ich eher zum Rahtsberg fahren.
Morgen fahr ich evtl. dann mal Richtung Güntersbühl, vielleicht gibts da was.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

na dann graben wir mal wieder den alten Thread aus um zu sehen wer noch so am Start ist.

Ich war jetzt schon lange nicht mehr Biken und fang so langsam jetzt mal wieder an.
Was ist von den Trails im Reichswald noch übrig bzw. befahrbar und sind des öfteren schon Förster/Ordnungshüter/Helfer in Grün gesichtet worden?
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort


----------



## Mithras (25. März 2012)

Servus, da ist noch jede Menge übrig, Felsentrails, Winterleite runter zu den Pferdchen und drumrum und wieder vor zur Straße gibts noch jede Menge.. 

Ordnungspersonal hab ich noch keins gesichtet .. 

Wenns zeitlich mal passt, wär ich auch mal wieder bei ner Runde dabei ..


----------



## snorre (25. März 2012)

Haha - der "verlorene Sohn" kehrt wieder zurück! Servus Marcus! Hast vom Moppedfahren die Nase voll oder brauchst Du körperliche Ertüchtigung??
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Jakob. Hätte gemeint ich hätt seinen Bruder heut in Osternohe gesehen (gleiches Dirtbike - hat aber nicht auf Moritz reagiert).

Was mir am Freitag im Wald begegnet ist, hast Du ja schon bemerkt. Irre! Hast Du heute was von den Herren in grün mitbekommen? Vielleicht wars ja auch nur eine einmalige Aktion *daumendrück*.

Nach der letzten großen Abholzaktion hat sich eigentlich nicht mehr viel verändert. Ist so ziemlich alles so geblieben.

Vielleicht klappts ja auch mal unter der Woche? Musst halt sagen, wie Du Schicht hast, dann könnten wir ja mal was ausmachen.

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Bashorbadger (25. März 2012)

servus die Herren. ja hab den Kerl auch schon mal getroffen. hat das selbe bike nur als singlespeed ja hab mir jetzt n stahl hardtail mit 140mm Gabel gebastelt. bin schon heiss das teil zu fahren!! also ich bin auf jedenfall dabei hab nur grad Prüfungen bis zu 3.4..und der Jakob ist sicher auch mit am Start. grüße Moritz


----------



## Mithras (25. März 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> servus die Herren. ja hab den Kerl auch schon mal getroffen. hat das selbe bike nur als singlespeed ja hab mir jetzt n stahl hardtail mit 140mm Gabel gebastelt. bin schon heiss das teil zu fahren!! also ich bin auf jedenfall dabei hab nur grad Prüfungen bis zu 3.4..und der Jakob ist sicher auch mit am Start. grüße Moritz



Öhmm .. was geht denn da? Männchen in grün mit Singlespeed-Bikes die Mountainbiker auf dem Trail stellen? ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. März 2012)

Super, des freut mich das doch noch ein paar vom "harten Kern" übrig sind. Ich hatte seit letztem Jahr mehrere Op´s am Gesäß und da lässts sich bekanntermaßen nicht mehr so gut sitzen, egal auf Moped oder Radl. Die gestrige Tour war mal so zum testen ob es einigermaßen wieder funktioniert (hab aber immer noch 2 Handycaps, aber des schreib ich etz mal nicht online). Meine Kondition ist nun wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt voll im Eimer und ich brauch erst wieder ne Zeit um einigermaßen mithalten zu können. Einziger Vorteil, ich bin seit Januar immer noch krankgeschrieben und hab alle Zeit der Welt um mal zu Biken (naja, solang die Frau mitspielt )
Also ich freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt mal wieder.


----------



## Bashorbadger (26. März 2012)

@ Mithras: Polizisten auf Norco-Singlespeed-Dirtbikes.. ich glaube du hast das was falsch verstanden 

Für den Rest mal ein vorläufiges Aufbaubild meines Do-it-all Stahlrenners. Brauch nur noch nen 8mm Spacer, rest wurde schon erledigt. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Mithras (26. März 2012)

Aber die Vorstellung ist irgendwie lustig *gg*


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. März 2012)

...und wenn dann kämen die Grünen mit ihren nach STZO ausgestatteten Citybikes und da sind die klar im Nachteil


----------



## Bashorbadger (26. März 2012)

naja ich hab im Reichswald, an nem Sonntag!, schon mal die Cops mit ihrem Bulli fahren sehen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. März 2012)

Zum Glück hat man am Bike ja kein Nummernschild, und mit Helm und Sonnenbrille sehen ja viele Biker gleich aus. Und mitm Bulli müssen die ja auf geschotterten Wegen bleiben, was mitm MTB nicht zwangsläufig notwendig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (26. März 2012)

So hier mal der fertige Aufbau der Trailrakete:



Leider Handyfoto im Keller.. gelobe Besserung  

Grüße Moritz


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2012)

Dann hier auch mal

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9348025&postcount=738


----------



## Lammerjappen (28. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dann hier auch mal
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9348025&postcount=738




Warum hast du nicht gleich micht gefragt? 

Komm doch genau von da...

Weiß nur nicht, ob mein Rad am WE noch vollständig ist. Die Lefty (=Krückstock) nervt schon wieder/immer noch. Definitiv noch ne größere Diva als die Elixir.

Genaueres kömma ja morgen beim Steinbrüchlein bequatschen.


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2012)

Alles klar. Das wäre natürlich sehr fein.

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Schwankt ja jetzt doch immer pro Tag...


----------



## hauih (6. August 2012)

Hi

sind auch aus Heroldsberg und wollt mal fragen ob und wann ihr fahrt und ob wir uns mal anschliessen können.

Trails und Touren kennen wir zwar viele aber es gibt ja immer wieder mal was neues zu entdecken.

Grüße HAUI


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Na dann buddeln wir den Thread mal wieder ausm Keller, ich werde bald wieder im Reichswald und Umgebung unterwegs sein um nach meiner 2 jährigen OP Pause wieder fit zu werden. Im September steht ja schon die nächste Herausforderung an und das will ich net schlapp machen beim AlpenX von Obersdorf zum Lago.
So denn, vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal bei dem einen oder anderen ne Runde.


----------



## Stressi25 (18. Februar 2013)

Guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490190&page=194

evtl am Dienstag wieder


----------



## snorre (18. Februar 2013)

Hey Marcus,
gerne mach ich mit Dir mal wieder eine Reichswaldtour. Bin schließlich der gleiche Konditioskrüppel wie Du (oder schlimmer) . Musst einfach bescheid sagen. Und wenns dann die Zeit und mein Gesundheitszustand zulassen (bin anscheinend seit 2 Jahren Dauer-Erkältet - kennst Du bestimmt auch, wenn die Kurzen aber auch wirklich ALLES aus Krippe/Kindergarten mitbringen), bin ich gerne dabei.
Tschööö, der Jörg


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2013)

Konditionskrüppel hört sich gut an, wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Februar 2013)

Hi Rebirth,

eigentlich ist meine übliche Runde immer Sonntag Morgen ab 9 Uhr etwa im Reichswald.Ich warte aber etz noch bis sich die Lage mitm Schnee und dem aufgeweichten matschigen Boden ein wenig verbessert hat. 
Also dieses Wochenende siehts noch schlecht aus, mal sehen wie es am 10.3 wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2013)

Kennst das steinbrüchlein? Da fahren wir vorraussichtlich morgen ab 19:00. wenn du bock und licht hast kannst du gerne mitfahren


----------

